# Andy's Dad Turns A Page: RUDY



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Many of you may remember Andy, my boy who had lymphoma but lived by the motto "Carpe Diem" (Seize The Day) every single day. Andy went to the bridge March 29th last year. A couple months ago I finally began to feel I was ready to adopt another rescue boy.

Today I turn a page: Another year older ... starting another chapter of life:
*
Please say hello to Rudy!* 

Rudy is a one year old, super sweet boy who was found tied up and left to starve when his people sold their house and moved away. A kindly person found him a couple months ago, extremely underweight, and got him into TVGRR, the golden rescue in Knoxville, TN I adopted Andy and two seniors before him from. 

His original name didn't suit him, so I named him after the lead character in a great movie called "Rudy" - an inspirational and true story of a 5' 2" guy whose dream was to play football for Notre Dame. Another underdog ... like Rudy  His foster family started calling him Rudy, and he knows his name very well now.

The president of TVGRR called me at Christmas and said "Danny, have we got a beautiful boy for you!!" I went to meet him a couple days later and was immediately smitten by this super sweet 1 year old boy. I explained that Katie hadn't had her cataract surgery yet. They generously said they'd be willing to foster him until we knew whether Katie would have surgery or not. What a kind thing for them to have done 

I went to meet Rudy at his foster home in Knoxville for the first time December 28th, and then again so he could meet Ollie, the little toy poodle we rescued off the street Dec 21st, 2012. 

Rudy, who's about 3/4's Andy's size, has, like Andy before him, a food obsession from being deprived. I don't mind giving him treats one bit!  

This is the same day I took Ollie to meet Rudy in his foster home in Knoxville:










Camera in left hand, treats in my right hand:










Rudy wanted to play some more that day. Ollie was done LOL:










I had a two day "Gotcha Day" this past weekend. Drove over to Knoxville and spent the night at Rudy's foster home Friday night, Rudy and I sharing a bed  Saturday, TVGRR had their monthly Adopt-A-Thon, so Rudy and I attended it before heading back to Nashville. Rudy is quite a social butterfly, a typical super friendly golden.










Rudy rode from his foster home to the event with me. When we arrived at the Adopt-A-Thon I handed his leash to the couple who'd been fostering him, knowing how hard it is to say goodbye. 

Chilling for a minute. His foster dad is holding the leash in the next few pics.










Saying hi to a family looking to adopt a golden:










Getting a treat:










Bonnie, his foster mom, says goodbye before we hit the highway:










We headed off to Nashville. Rudy really likes riding in the car. Here, he's interested in which CD I was putting in for the drive back to Nashville LOL:










Of course, I needed to initiate him to the joys and wonders of McNuggets! Here he is eating his very first one  










LIVE : 






Rudy is very comfortable here. As though he's lived here all his life:










Well, I'm over the moon, to say the least. He's licking my hand right now. I'd better go take this youngster for some play


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so happy for you and for Rudy! He is a doll and I am pretty sure he realizes he won the resue lotto jackpot with you! Congratulations and Happy Birthday and Gotcha days!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!!! What a beautiful boy. Looks like a match made in heaven.  Oh and happy birthday!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you SO much, Anne and Leslie


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday! It looks like your wish came true! Rudy is so handsome!!  I love the McNugget eating video! Bentley is jealous, he's only ever had some fries! We wish you both the very best!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

That's wonderful. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

WONDERFUL news!!!!!! Congrats to Rudy on his new home, and to you on your new companion!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I think you both hit the jackpot!!! Wooo Hoooo! Wonderful, he is beautiful......oh Rudy the adventures you have ahead of you! He is gorgeous, and very, very lucky! WELCOME HOME RUDY! Happy Birthday Danny, another job well done!

p.s....love the name (my son went to ND).....Dawn


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So happy for you!! He looks like such a sweetie. Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

What a BIRTHDAY PRESENT!! :wavey:
I know you both hit the jackpot!:wavey:
DOING the Happy Dance for you and Rudy and I know that Andy is, too!!:wavey:


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he's so handsome! I am so happy for the both of you, it does indeed seem to be a perfect match!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bless you for continuing to rescue! I got choked up reading your post. I'm so very happy for you and for Rudy. I love his name and the meaning behind it.

Poor little guy had a rough start in life. Who in the world could leave such a wonderful boy tied up and alone? Well, apparently his previous owners. Sheesh.

I couldn't be happier for you and for Rudy. He is so handsome and I can't wait to read more about his wonderful new life with you!
Congratulations, and Happy Birthday too! arty:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Danny we are so happy for you!! 

Welcome to your new life beautiful boy Rudy :wavey: you're going to have an amazing one! What a wonderful birthday present for you. Andy will be beaming down and so happy that you've got a golden to love again.

Can't wait to follow Rudy's adventure with you! Have a great birthday!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Rudy is beautiful  I am so happy for you and so glad that Ollie seems to get along with his new brother


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Rudy is the perfect name I love that movie and you can just see the joy and intelligence that shines from his eyes! He will bring you love for years to come.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY everyone! 

This is Rudy getting a treat from his TVGRR foster mom before I took him back to Nashville:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SQUEAL!!!!!!!!!!!! This is such amazing news, Danny!!!! Rudy has hit the jackpot!!! He couldn't have asked for a better forever home.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I know Andy would be very happy another boy gets to spend his life having fun and munching McNuggets now and then


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I am over the moon happy for you Danny and Jane. Rudy looks like a doll!! He couldn't have found a better home to go to. I can't wipe the smile off my face   This makes your birthday today even more special

( …… I think Andy is looking down and grinning ear to ear)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Rudy - I am thinking you will never be hungry or frightened again


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the most wonderful news! Rudy is very lucky to have you, but as I look at Rudy, I think you are very lucky to have him, too! He looks like a wonderful boy as well as a beautiful boy! I wish you both and your family a long lifetime of joy together!!!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Danny, he's beautiful! Congratulations to you, your bride, the rest of the pack and especially to Rudy, who's hit the canine jackpot  May you all enjoy many, many years of loving companionship, remembering Andy with a smile as you take Rudy on some of the same adventures that Andy enjoyed. So very happy for your hearts that they're filled with gold once more.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! I am so happy for you, Jane, Katie and Ollie. Rudy is such a lucky boy, and I'm sure he'll have so many great adventures with you! What a great Birthday present!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I am VERY VERY luck to have him. Rudy is just perfect! Big time Velcro boy too 

We're off to the park!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Danny !!! 
We wish you many happy years to come with your Golden boy Rudy! He is very, very handsome guy ! God I love his eyes!!! And the color!! Too cute! 
I love the pic where he is sleeping. Even when he sleeps he looks happy that he is your boy. He is finally at home! I think that he waited for you from the day he was born. 

Congratulations! I bet that Rudy is the best birthday present you ever had 

We are so happy for you

kisses and hugs to Rudy, you and the rest of your wonderful family:smooch::smooch:
God bless you 
Love & Light


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh...what a handsome boy!!! I'm overjoyed that you found each other. He's perfect for you. Congratulations to you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Park*

Hope Dad and Rudy have a great time at the Park!!
Tell Jane, Katie and Ollie congratulations, too!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwww! How adorable!  Congratulations! Appears to have the same coloring as Mercy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have a great time at the park!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rudy, who's about 3/4's Andy's size, has, like Andy before him, a food obsession from being deprived.


That just breaks my heart. My best friend has ten dogs and about half of them are rescues from kill shelters. Some of them came to her in very sorry shape and ravenous. Whenever I go to her home I go with many small, nutritious treats, but only the kind of which she approves. I also have to be careful to watch out for the dog who cannot, at times, be overfed and the one who, because of her illness, would accidentally rip my hand off unless I throw *down *her treat! (She used to take it very gently, but now is hungry all the time!) It is like a zoo over there! 

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy's food obsession isn't quite that bad. He's just very interested in it when it's around. I bought him a special bowl (name?) so he can't gobble his food all in one bite. Man, you should have seen his face light up when he had the first lick of his first Kong fillled with frozen yogurt! 

Off to the park we go!!! I'll shoot a little video and post it when we get home.
*
TY again for all the well wishes!*  It is a joyful day!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh happy day!!!! Congratulations Danny & Rudy a match to be sure.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, so happy for you!! Amazing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awwe Danny...I am soooooo happy for you and Rudy. Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you and Rudy!!! He seems so sweet and a lover!! Andy is very happy for you both, I'm sure. Good Luck!


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Danny!
Someone sent you Rudy, an guardian angel hugger on your birthday  Wish you many, many happy chicken nuggets together to you and all of your family. 

big bark from Joy and Charlie to the kids


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Danny, Rudy's story warms my heart!!!! You are perfect together!!! What a great day for you, and Rudy!!!! Best Wishes, and I know Andy is smiling from above.....take care of your new BFF....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Way to go, Danny! Rudy looks like a winner. Have fun with him for years to come. Rudy is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Danny and Rudy!!!! I had a feeling you might be getting another pup.....so very happy for you! My eyes swelled up with tears reading your post. I'm not sure if your bday was past or present so Happy Birthday to you.

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations Danny. Your new very best friend looks great and with that ever so special smile of his will melt many hearts. I'm looking forward to all the video's, pictures and Rudy stories to follow this wonderful partnership. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Danny...somebody with wings (and I'll bet a tail) is looking over you.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations!! Rudy's so extremely lucky to have ended up with you!! And, he's very handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Danny -- I am so thrilled for you! Rudy certainly has won the lottery. I can't wait to meet him the next time I'm in Nashville.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome home Rudy! So very happy for you Danny


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW!! What wonderful news to share with us!! What a wonderful Birthday present for you! Rudy is gorgeous and I know he will have a wonderful live full of love. Rudy definitely hit the jackpot!

And BTW, let me be the first to wish you:

*A wonderful BIRTHDAY! That is full of all the things that you love most in life!*​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Danny, Rudy is absolutely beautiful. 

He's a very special boy, one meant just for you. 

I wish you and Rudy many happy, healthy years together enjoying life and making wonderful memories. 

Happy Birthday to you too!
Enjoy your day celebrating.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Danny and I am overjoyed with you finding Rudy. I see many adventures ahead. He is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! Congratulations on your new addition......HAPPY BIRTHDAY! So very happy that both you and Rudy have found each other. He is absolutely beautiful. I can't wait to see many more pictures over the years to come. WELCOME HOME RUDY!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

How wonderful!!! He is stunning and looks good now!! Best of all The sound of toenails on the floor and someone to greet you at the door
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness I am absolutely overjoyed at this news, what a beautiful boy he is, it's true, you have both hit the jackpot, what a fabulous match 
So excited for you both and I am absolutely sure Andy is too, he will be watching down knowing what an awesome Dad you are and thankful for his brother  I love your little dog too, what a cutie.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Welcome from Sammy!*

Sammy wanted to give Rudy a very special welcome to the forum :wavey: He also put his party hat on for your birthday Danny! Hope that you're having a very special day with your new golden love 

p.s He was smiling initially, but it took us that long to get the pic he was annoyed at me because he just wanted his treat LOL.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

How wonderful! Congratulations!! So happy for Rudy and for you! Happy Birthday too!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a handsome, handsome boy he is. He sure found himself the most perfect home! Enjoy your new boy and Happy Birthday to you


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am so pleased for you, Rudy looks like an absoloute sweetie. There are many smiling faces all over the world right now. Congratulations he is going to have the most wonderful life with your family!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
We are doing the HAPPY dance for you over here!!
Rudy has just become one of the luckiest little boys in the whole wide world. 
Oh Danny we are ever so HAPPY for you all 
Bear hugs all round!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and Rudy! He is beautiful!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Best news ever!! Congrats, happy birthday and welcome home Rudy!! (I love that movie too!!) you are one lucky dog! So so happy for you guys!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tears of joy for you, Danny, and for Rudy! You are so lucky to have found each other. I expect DAILY reports on his progress


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Could askd for better news! You are an ngel in Rudy's life! And I am sure Rudy will bring you all the happiness and love in the world.

What a great birthday present 

Please do flood us with pictures and movies


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone 

We went to the park where they have a couple acres fenced in. Rudy saw squirrels and birds and ran after them. About a minute after we arrived it began to pour. Since we were already wet by then we hung out for 15 or 20 minutes anyway. Rudy chased after the squirrels but hasn't yet learned to use Andy's 'stalking the jungle' method. Not that Andy was very good, stalking like a lion but running at them when he got within 20' LOL. Rudy had a good time. No video. It's coming down like Noah's flood right now. I promise I'll post plenty of pictures and videos as time goes on. 

Since it was pouring (and still is) we went to the pet products store where Rudy got a bully stick and a brand new Kong (I'm retiring Andy's now), which is full of vanilla yogurt being frozen in the freezer. Rudy's working on his bully stick. He was so bouncy-happy when I gave it to him you'd have thought I'd given him $100,000,000 LOL. 

Thank you again for the wonderful congratulatory messages. Y'all got me through Andy's ordeal and made it a heartwarming experience I'll cherish the rest of my life. It is a sincere blessing to be able to share the new happiness here with you


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

No Danny, it has been you and Andy that got us through so many dark days. I feel blessed to have had the chance to read your posts. And now, with this thread, I have to say, you did well every step of the way, and Rudy is the benificiary. You have been found worthy, and his previous custodians were found lacking. So you and Rudy are each others reward. Go, live well, prosper, have fun and love as only a Golden can.

Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, and Happy Birthday as well.


Max


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rudy, Rudy, Rudy.... Welcome! Your arrival has been much anticipated. You have landed in a Golden jackpot. Your assignment now is to make your new daddy smile every day, and give him lots of funny stories to tell and pictures to take. I'm sure you are up to the job and you big brother Andy is smiling down on you. I bet you can smell him different places around the house. He was a special soul. 

Danny, happy birthday! A Golden has to be just about the best present a person can give himself.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG,just seeing this,i am so happy for you,and rudy!!!!!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

OH WONDERFUL! Congratulations... Rudy is such a lucky boy!!! He is absolutely gorgeous! Love his red hair! Just beautiful. All the pictures made me cry- to see what wonderful home you have given him. He is so lucky to have you. Today is my birthday and it truly made my day to see this. Thank you for sharing your Rudy!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What wonderful news. Wishing you and Rudy many adventure filled and happy years together.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh that's great Andy 
For both you and Rudy.
Many, many great years ahead for you and yours  Robin and Olliver


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh and Danny- We have the same birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Goldenhopeful said:


> Oh and Danny- We have the same birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Happy Birthday back atcha!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Speaking of birthdays, tomorrow is Clarie's Friend's birthday 

This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius .. The Age of Aquarius .. A QUAR EEEEE USSSS!!! LOL


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Danny I keep coming back here to see more about Rudy)))))

And his former owners I would like to shake them till their teeth rattle.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

What a handsome boy you got there. Congrats to you both. I look forward to reading more posts about him and seeing more pics. Loved the nugget video lol


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Speaking of birthdays, tomorrow is Clarie's Friend's birthday
> 
> This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius .. The Age of Aquarius .. A QUAR EEEEE USSSS!!! LOL


Happy Birthday
And hopefully my granddaughter's birthday as well. She is 3 days overdue and I'm getting anxious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday!*

Can't think of a better way for you and your family to celebrate your Birthday than Rudy! I know that Andy would approve!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This was cute to watch. I gave Rudy his first Kong today, filled with vanilla yogurt and plugged with peanut butter, and watched him figure out how to get at the goodies. It rolled around on the floor for a time as he tried to lick it, but within 5 minutes he had it figured out. Good boy!!

First attempt:






Five minutes later he had it figured out  :


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

How wonderful! He looks so much like my Cannella. Have you tried out a ball and flinger with him yet? He will have a wonderful life now; I am very happy for you both!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

A million congratulations - how wonderful of and for you all! Welcome, Mr. Rudy!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations! He is a beauty!

Ruby says Nashville isn't that far, and maybe Rudy (RUDY AND RUBY???) could be her long distance boyfriend! Can you imagine the confusion we would have over names? They have a lot more in common than just their names. Ruby was abandoned - she belonged to an elderly visually impaired woman who passed away, the family auctioned off her house and put Ruby out to fend for herself. 

I am so happy for you. I have read through Andy's story and he was quite the special boy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations Danny!!! I have been hoping for so long to log on and see that you were ready for another Golden, I am soooooooooo happy for all of you!!! ♥


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is for your birthday AND Rudy


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Well it's about time, Danny!
Rudy is beautiful!!
Congrats and looking forward to Rudy stories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Videos*

Love the videos-Rudy is a doll!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the day I first met Rudy. The other dog belongs to the people who fostered Rudy for TVGRR. Great folks!! We were at a dog park where Rudy and their dog, Bruno, could run around and play. It was raining pretty hard, so we didn't stay there for long that day. Long enough for me to be put under Rudy's spell LOL


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What awesome news! I'm so happy for you...and Rudy is one lucky guy!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How wonderful! Rudy is one lucky, gorgeous boy!!! So happy for all of you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Big congratulations. So happy for you and Rudy.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Danny I'm very happy for you & Rudy. Bless you for rescueing!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rudy, you got a rough start in life, but you are at the very beginning of finding out how wonderful life can be. You hit the jackpot! Not only do you have a man who will adore you beyond belief, but you have a Golden guardian angel who will watch over you, too.

Danny, I think you found a dog who can fill the hole in your heart...the hollow worn by grief so that you would have room for Rudy.

Namaste.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What wonderful news!! Rudy looks like such a sweet and silly boy that will bring you many years of fun adventures together. I believe Andy had a hand in bringing the two of you together.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations! Both of you have been blessed - pray for lots more blessings too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Rudy hit the serious jackpot!! So excited for you both.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Having followed your journey with Andy, it warms my heart that you and Rudy have found each other. Tears of joy are running down my cheeks as I write this. I can't wait to watch all the videos and read about all the adventures yet to come.

Wishing you a wonderful life together!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for your kind comments. 

So many of you walked alongside Andy and I and cheered him on as he went through his journey. It's a joyful time around Danny's house again, made even more so sharing it with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations Danny, wish you and your Jane years of happiness with sweet Rudy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Rudy is a very good looking boy who is very lucky to now have you as his dad. Happy Birthday to you Danny and Happy Gotcha day to Rudy!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I just keep thinking on how Rudy can't understand how his world is going to open up, bring him more joy than he has ever known. He has nothing to relate to in his short experiences that can let him know how soon he will discover the true meaning of the word "Love". 

Jane and you are going to open the world to him. Teach him of kindness, the joy of discovery in nature and the love of music (human kind). He just doesn't know what is ahead and the fun times to come. 

I am happy all the way from my toes to my head over this. Goldens love like no other, but their life experiences are dictated by we humans. His world is going to Explode with Joy! So very happy for him. Welcome home Rudy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thank you all so very much for your kind comments.
> 
> So many of you walked alongside Andy and I and cheered him on as he went through his journey. It's a joyful time around Danny's house again, made even more so sharing it with you.


So where is Rudy sleeping?
What's the plan for today?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am SO late to this celebration, but you know how THRILLED I am for you and Jane - and especially for Rudy. He has no idea how lucky he suddenly became back in December. I know he will bring you such happiness and love. I am SO happy for you. 

Welcome to your new life, Rudy!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this. So happy for everyone!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

This is so amazing and wonderful. People left him tied up and moved away....as much as I hate this, I'm so glad they did so you could find him and give him the best home ever!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments  

I'm the lucky one. He's just the most wonderful, happy boy. 

The rain has finally stopped, so we're going to the park again. We both got soaked yesterday when it started pouring a couple minutes after we got there. It's been rainy since he came home. It'll be great for him to be able to just run around. I'll take some video and post it later. 

Rudy sleeps next to my side of the bed on his own comfy orthopedic bed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your video.

You and Rudy have fun today!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also can't wait to see the video and so much look forward to hearing about all your wonderful adventures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Now you boys have fun!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny, I get a smile on my face every time I think of you and Rudy! He is one lucky boy!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a happy spectator of your happiness <3

Rudy is so cute I can't have enough of his photos and videos <3

Love


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We're still smiling for you over here! So happy that you have Rudy in your life. Wishing you many, many years of fun and hapiness with him.
Can't wait to see the video of him having fun at the park


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Danny and welcome Rudy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Still grinning here, too!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, this news just made my day. What a lucky boy Rudy is.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Rudy's first play day in Nashville*

Thanks y'all !! 

It's been raining since Rudy arrived, but today was clear, though bitterly cold.

We went to a really beautiful 5 acre dog park at Centennial Park in Nashville, near Vanderbilt University. Rudy had a blast and played and ran and ran for well over 2 solid hours. It was really fun watching him have fun. I may finally get to sleep past 6 am if he can sleep just a little bit later tomorrow morning LOL 

He was SUCH a good boy!! Came every single time I called him, no matter how far away. What a joy boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How wonderful Danny!! I couldn't be happier for both you and Rudy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful video, nothing could make me smile more right now!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like he had a blast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh my......what an awesome time Rudy had! Makes me happy to see it. He sure hit the jackpot when he landed with you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

ooooh, so happy for you and just a teeeny lil bit envious  

He's adorable. Someone tied him up and left him? May those people grow warts all over their bodies and be stricken with bloody diarrhea for the rest of their lives.

aah, Maybe Mama, too, will find a golden pupper out there soon....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so glad to read this!! Congrats to both of you on finding each other


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow can Rudy run. It looks like he was having a blast!!! So great to see such a happy Rudy enjoying his new life with you


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY  Ya, the boy can really go! When we first got there the only other dog there was a huge curly dog. They made friends and took off around the corner and out of sight in a flash. Zooooooom!! It was fun watching all the dogs have fun. 

The 4 month old golden puppy girl was really cute, wasn't she?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just now seeing this . . . Congratulations!!! Rudy is a beautiful boy and he has surely landed in a wonderful home - loved the video 

Pudden's mom . . . hope that was a hint


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Just think of all the things that handsome boy is going to get to experience in his life now that he's part of your family...so glad his story has a happy ending, you both deserve it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*All thanks to TVGRR *

This is all thanks to the wonderful people at TVGRR in Knoxville (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue). Not only did they take him in in his hour of need, but Mike and Bonnie (president of TVGRR) called to tell me about this wonderful boy, THEN fostered him for weeks while we waited to get the news about Katie's cataract surgery, nourishing him with food, love, and the joy of playing with their own wonderful dogs.

TVGRR has blessed my life SO much over the years with beautiful souls that have lit up my life and those of countless others with their golden spirits.

Thank you Mike, Bonnie, and all the wonderful folks at TVGRR!!!!! I owe you SO much


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow how did I miss this!!!

Happy Belated Birthday, Congrats and Welcome Rudy. He is absolutely gorgeous. He looks A LOT like Harley and watching him run I thought I was watching Harley. 

What can I say, it was a match made in heaven. A 100% win-win. I wish you many, many happy years together.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Pudden's mom . . . hope that was a hint


Ditto ditto ditto


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Still smiling here in reading the news about sweet Rudy! What a wonderful match!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations Danny  Very happy for you guys


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope you and Rudy had a great day, Danny! Happy, happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like Rudy had a great time!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

HUGE NEWS!!! Congrats!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a great video! I was smiling from ear to ear watching Rudy have so much fun  I think you're definitely going to get some sleep tonight after he's had such a fun day lol. Looks like he made lots of friends already, and what a good boy running back to you when you called him. Tell him to have a word with Sammy, he seems to have selective hearing regarding the recall (delayed teenager phase we're going through over here) lol. So happy for you!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

He is such a beautiful boy  Andy most be running, jumping and smillig at all the fun going there 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie said:


> He is such a beautiful boy  Andy most be running, jumping and smillig at all the fun going on in there
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I need to get Rudy's biological clock reset to Central Time. He's still on Eastern time. 6:30 am he was ready to start his day. Danny wasn't, so I'm the 'tired pup' this morning LOL 

When rush hour is over I'm gonna take him back to the dog park at Centennial Park (where Andy 'stalked' the squirrels like a lion in last fall's video ). There are about 5 acres of woods and hills in the dog park overlooking the full sized Greek Parthanon replica. It's covered in wood chips, doggy doo doo bag dispensers everywhere, water fountains for dogs, etc etc. Most of the dogs yesterday were rescues, they and their people very friendly.

Over the next few weeks I'll be working with Rudy's training towards the goal of him being off leash on the lake trails and whatnot. Have to say (as his proud new papa) he's doing amazingly well for just the few days we've had together. His recall yesterday was just great, but I won't feel comfortable letting him roam the 130+ acres at Centennial park, for instance, until I know 100% he'll put the brakes on anytime I ask him to. Too many squirrels to chase after, unsuccessfully.

Katie wants to play with Rudy, but little Ollie is not thrilled about having to share dad's time, and a bit jealous. When Rudy gets in my lap Ollie lets out what sounds like a 'harrumpf'. Pretty funny to hear. I've been reminding Ollie he was homeless, starving, cold and flea infested when he got to move in, and that maybe he should cut Rudy some slack. I expect things will improve as time goes by and Ollie accepts the reality that Rudy is staying for good. At the moment Ollie's glued to my left thigh with Rudy laying on my right, napping. Like I wish I was LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic video, loved watching Rudy having fun with his buddies. 

Great place for the dogs. 

The little Golden girl is just darling......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I need to get Rudy's biological clock reset to Central Time. He's still on Eastern time. 6:30 am he was ready to start his day. Danny wasn't, so I'm the 'tired pup' this morning LOL
> 
> When rush hour is over I'm gonna take him back to the dog park at Centennial Park (where Andy 'stalked' the squirrels like a lion in last fall's video ). There are about 5 acres of woods and hills in the dog park overlooking the full sized Greek Parthanon replica. It's covered in wood chips, doggy doo doo bag dispensers everywhere, water fountains for dogs, etc etc. Most of the dogs yesterday were rescues, they and their people very friendly.
> 
> ...


Danny

We get up at 5 A.M. Central time because Ken goes to work, so during the week that's what Tucker and Tonka do. On the weekends, they let us sleep until 7 a.m.
I don't know that I would ever let my dog off a leash, no matter how trained they were!! I've heard of too many dogs that get stolen, get lost, and are never found, again, or are found hit by a car. Hope you and Rudy have a lot of fun today.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations on getting your beautiful red boy! I'm looking forward to reading and viewing more Rudy adventures.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I missed this! Wonderful news. So happy for the both of you. Rudy is beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats to you and Rudy. I like reading a story with a happy ending.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY 

Had another great couple of hours at the dog park. Rudy really has fun zooming around and making friends. He had his first bites of roasted chicken tonight. He did 'sit' and 'lay down' repeatedly, sometimes before I even asked him to LOL. The boy loves food!!! 

On our way home I took him to Nashville Veterinary Specialists to meet Dr. Kelly Wang, who was Andy's internist/oncologist for over a year during Andy's lymphoma journey. We spent about 15 minutes visiting. She just loved Rudy. First thing he did on meeting her was walk over and give her a kiss on her cheek, tail wagging. 

I thanked her again for all she did for Andy (including the paw print, the card with all the heartfelt notes about Andy, etc) and told her "My thanks go far beyond just the medicine, at which you excel. It was YOU who made his medical experience upbeat, fun, and the best it could have possibly been under the circumstances. Andy really loved you and looked forward to seeing you. You always had a smile and encouraging words, and I could tell you loved Andy", which she obviously did She thanked me for the large buffet of 'treats' I took over a short while after Andy went to the Bridge there. He was such a food fan it was the most appropriate way to thank everyone on his behalf for all they did for him. Including making his tail wag a whole lot every single time.

As I was leaving I said, with a smile, "Now, unless we happen to meet by chance outside these walls, Kelly, I hope to never see you again", and we had a chuckle and a heartfelt hug. It felt like such a nice period on that chapter of my life.

It was a really nice day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Thank you*

I can't tell you how fun you've helped make Rudy's homecoming.  It's analogous to the saying "a sandwich tastes better when you share it with someone." 

So many of you were there with us through Andy's lymphoma journey, which meant so much and was incredibly appreciated. 

And now, sharing in the happiness all bundled in soft, cuddly fur named Rudy (who's laying at my feet, snoring ).

Thank you all SO much! :You_Rock_


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on Rudy, he's a beautiful boy--what a wonderful rescue that knew this special boy would be the perfect match for your family.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know if there exists something more uplifting and inspiring than the happiness of somebody appreciated by someone that much as I do appreciate and like You.
I am always here reading and watching. If you could only see my eyes in this moment you would understand what I am talking about 
Thank You for sharing your happiness so much deserved <3

God bless you and this wonderful Golden boy Rudy, sent by Andy, I am sure, who is snoring without any worry, right now at your feet

Good night

Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny & Rudy*

Danny & Rudy

What a beautiful day you guys had!
So glad to be here to share in your joy.
I know Andy is with you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's so great to read about you and Rudy. I know from experience how another furry face can help mend a heart faster than anything else. Life is just better with a dog.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So happy for you - sounds like a match made in Heaven.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Great video for all of us to watch! Why we are so happy with our furry kids!

Thank you God for creating doGs <3
Thank you Danny for sharing your happiness with us <3


https://www.facebook.com/TaniaiBoba


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like Rudy is having a wonderful time so far with you! He's one lucky boy. I bet he loved his chicken! Chicken is Sammy's all time favourite treat.
That's really nice that you went to visit Andy's vet. I always remember reading your Andy updates and thinking what a wonderful, kind and excellent vet he had looking after him. She must have been really pleased to see that you had Rudy 

Hope that you're both having a great day so far and wishing you a lovely weekend!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I always remember reading your Andy updates and thinking what a wonderful, kind and excellent vet he had looking after him. She must have been really pleased to see that you had Rudy


Dr. Kelly Wang is THE BEST!! If I ever moved away from Nashville I'd take any sick boy or girl I had and travel to wherever she was practicing. What a combination of an outstanding internist/oncologist and kindhearted, positive human being!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*I could use some tips to stop "Pawing"*

Rudy (perfect as he is ) is doing one thing I need to break him of:

He likes to 'paw' at me when we're playing on the couch or when he's playing with Ollie or Katie. Is it something he'll outgrow? He doesn't do it all the time, but I'd like to address it and teach him not to paw, if possible. Ollie and Katie weigh about as much as one of his legs. I don't want any of us to get scratched, or for him to accidentally hurt Ollie or Katie when they're playing.

Thanks in advance for the tips.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Danny we have the same issue with Sage. I have been trying to teach her "no paw"...when she does it I just remove it and say...no paw....and then praise her when she stops....IDK...maybe there is an easier faster way but it is working...albeit slowly!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, that video, the pure joy in Rudy is amazing! I am thrilled for you and Rudy, I think Andy has a big smile on his mug too!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So very happy for both Rudy, you, and your wife (and Ollie & Katie who will get used to a new bigger brother). That video at the park was a pleasure to see.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Been offline all week - this is the very best news! Rudy could not have found a better more wonderful forever home!

Enjoy every moment!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paw*



dborgers said:


> Rudy (perfect as he is ) is doing one thing I need to break him of:
> 
> He likes to 'paw' at me when we're playing on the couch or when he's playing with Ollie or Katie. Is it something he'll outgrow? He doesn't do it all the time, but I'd like to address it and teach him not to paw, if possible. Ollie and Katie weigh about as much as one of his legs. I don't want any of us to get scratched, or for him to accidentally hurt Ollie or Katie when they're playing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the tips.


Danny

Both my Smooch did the paw and Tucker does. I also say NO PAW, but I don't know that it's really working on Tucker. I love the Rudy and Andy pics in your signature!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like Rudy is loving his new life. How are all the pups doing together?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Danny, Honey talks with her paws. I have to be careful she doesn't get me in the face. I'm not sure how to stop them from doing this so I'm just careful not to get scratched. I know it's coming when she gets excited. Sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Getting Pawed By A Big Boy*



dborgers said:


> Rudy (perfect as he is) is doing one thing I need to break him of:
> 
> He likes to 'paw' at me when we're playing on the couch or when he's playing with Ollie or Katie.


Oh! Talk about being pawed!!! Griffin, my Newfoundland, does that to me! For some reason he does it only to me, not my daughter or my father. And he does it both when I am sitting and he wants love and also to my bottom when I am standing and he is behind me, sometimes!!!

My best friend once took a picture of one of his paws and put it on her Facebook page. Each of his legs is like a tree trunk and each paw weighs about ten pounds. I keep saying, "Why me? Why me?" to him.

I don't know why I have been singled out for all this love!!! And that is what it is. He kisses my daughter on her mouth; sleeps next to my father; but bats me with his paws.

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gotta say my cheeks hurt from smiling. Rudy wakes up so happy to see the world ... and full of energy. I've never had a golden boy quite this young, so it's fun to experience a little of the end of puppy stage  

We're headed to the dog park so he can run off some of that youthful energy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Gotta say my cheeks hurt from smiling. Rudy wakes up so happy to see the world ... and full of energy. I've never had a golden boy quite this young, so it's fun to experience a little of the end of puppy stage
> 
> We're headed to the dog park so he can run off some of that youthful energy.


Love this! Carpe Diem!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sooo happy for you both! Rudy found his furever home and you got a beautiful red head to share your life with.

Andy is dancing at the bridge because he knows you've rescued a pup and that all of you are happy together. 

Congrats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Danny, I can tell that you and Rudy are going to have so much fun together. We can't wait to meet you this summer when you come to Michigan!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, y'all 

Rudy had a big day today. First, we picked up the son of a GRF member who's going to college here in Nashville (and missing his own golden), hit the dog park for about 2 1/2 hours, where Rudy ran and played with probably 15 dogs, then we walked over to the main part of Centennial Park and all the way around the full size replica of the Greek Parthenon. Rudy got a bath when I got him home, and was super good about getting scrubbed.

Rudy is such a good boy. Super friendly with every dog and person, comes every time I call him. David and I were called to duty to throw frisbees and tennis balls with the Chuckit for other dogs. One Australian shepherd was a true 'Master Ballman' who made a point to come up to me as I was holding the Chuckit and drop the ball at my feet. He went after the ball and brought it back time and time again. It was really, really fun. I had as much fun watching all the dogs have fun as they did having it.

There was a gal there who volunteers for MTGRR too. She brought her own rescue adoption, Marley, and a girl she's fostering, Sadie, who is super sweet. Marley is quite a talker! Roo roo'd several times. Made me smile  Her mom and I had a nice chat about MTGRR and rescues in general. I wished her for her to have a happy foster failure as she was leaving 

There were 3 or 4 other goldens at the dog park throughout the afternoon. Every dog got dirty, and some VERY muddy. I could have made a killing if I'd had a mobile dog cleaning truck LOL I'm sure they'll get more wood chips laid down in the next couple days. 

Jane called with a request, so Rudy and I stopped to shop for a VCR/DVD combo and TV for my MIL's bedroom (which I bought). I walked into HH Gregg with muddy shoes (tops and bottoms), muddy pants, hands, and an ear warmer band (is that what they're called?) that made my hair stick up like Bart Simpson - all of which made me look rather like a dirty homeless snowboarder. It was a 'good dirty' LOL

Below are a few pics of Rudy during pre-park lunch, at the dog park, and after getting all shiny and clean. Rudy got 4 chicken nuggets at Wendy's and a couple french fries while we ate. It was a HUGE deal for him ... Manna From Heaven LOL 

Laser focused on one of David's fries:










Leaning in for a closer inspection. The intensity in the air is palpable :










Score!!!  :










Rudy got really muddy at the dog park. Found the best spot and laid down in it for a breather:










Backside:










Goes without saying Rudy needed a bath when we got home. He was the BEST BOY about it. It took about 5 minutes just to rinse out the mud clumps that covered his bottom, then Rudy stood there like such a good boy and let me shampoo him. He loves getting toweled off and keeps coming back for more rubs, but HATES the noise from a hair dryer. I'm gonna get one of those hand held fans that make less noise.

He's all fluffy and smelling like a rose now  Maybe with as much exercise as he got today he'll sleep a half an hour longer. Dad isn't used to getting up so early in the morning LOL



















What a fun day  Rudy feels like a mink coat. So soft.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just hung up the phone with David before I saw this post! He said he had a wonderful day and he loved Rudy. It sounds like Rudy has a taste for french fries as well as chicken nuggets. He was telling me all about Sadie too. 

P.S. Remind David to get a haircut! Sorry -- the mother in me can't resist.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> I just hung up the phone with David before I saw this post! He said he had a wonderful day and he loved Rudy. It sounds like Rudy has a taste for french fries as well as chicken nuggets. He was telling me all about Sadie too.
> 
> P.S. Remind David to get a haircut! Sorry -- the mother in me can't resist.


LOL I'm the wrong guy to talk about haircuts with an 18 year old. You should have seen _me_ in college in the 70's. My mother's friends asked how her "daughter" was doing when they saw my high school graduation picture on the buffet, hair down to my shoulders LOL

Sadie would make a nice friend for Harry with all the motherly love she could give 

You and your husband did a terrific job raising David. Couldn't meet a nicer person. Kudos, mom!!!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

That sounds like an amazing day you two had! And from the look of Rudy's mud covered behind, he must have had the best time ever! The muddier Ruby gets, the happier she is!

Ruby likes to 'paw', too. She does it to my husband and myself, and both of my adult children. Thank goodness she seems to know NOT to paw at my 2 year old grandson! She would topple him right over! She does it whenever she wants your attention. That is how she wakes us up in the morning to go outside, if we try to sleep too late. (and by 'too late', I mean anytime after 6:30 a.m.)

We haven't tried to stop her. It's endearing. If she paws at you and you don't respond immediately, she will leave her paw on your leg or arm and stare at you until you make eye contact with her, then she will 'talk' to you. (If you don't want her to bark in response, you don't make eye contact with her!)

We have two small dogs inside with her, she has been relatively gentle with them, but does use her paws a lot in play with them. No one has been injured, and the little ones are 5 and 8 lbs, so I really think she knows what she can get away with and what she can't.

I believe your new baby boy is as good for you as my new baby girl is for me!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It was a great day!! So much fun to have a buddy like Rudy to run around with again! 

The only one I'm worried about Rudy pawing is Katie. She has one gimpy leg from someone kicking her and shattering a back leg in a dozen pieces that didn't heal well before she found our house and rescued herself. The other back leg had ACL surgery a couple years ago. The orthopedic surgeon said if her gimpy leg is re-injured it'll have to be amputated, which wouldn't be fun for her or us. She's only about 10 pounds. I'm working on it ...

I laughed today when I remembered how Andy found the one 6 x 6' patch of mud on the 140 acres of Centennial Park last summer and rolled in it. LOL 

Right now my job is to try to keep Rudy awake until bedtime. LOL He's presently asleep next to me on the couch catching up from today's activities. He'll probably wake up with the sun again tomorrow, ready for action. So young and full of energy. He's a doll. Can you tell I'm a proud papa?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad you are having so much fun with Rudy-you both deserve it! He's such a handsome dude!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Muchos GrassEEyas


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Rudy has a sister in Florida because she adores to get muddy. Joy feels so happy when she gets muddy that you can do nothing but be happy while watching her. Some people came to tell us that they were amazed by our smiley faces when we sow her do that. Other were screaming a big "nooooooooo..."
I sad to those people that this is just a mud and that to see her that much happy in those moments has no price. :smooch:

Rudyyyy you are so cute 

Joy yesterday in a doggy park "Happy Tails"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LMAO T-Joy!!  Aw, only a world class mom would have that attitude about mud!! Ah, they're kids. Kids like mud. LOL 

Flashback: Andy finds the only mud on 140 acres of Centennial Park on a sunny, dry day last year. The tennis ball he's carrying in his mouth mysteriously stayed clean LOL:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

So Andy, Rudy and Joy have definitely something in common  Imagine here in Florida the weather is nice all the time, specially in winter but Joy always finds some mud. Too cute!

It's strange but Charlie is not following her on that path , he prefers to tease other dogs and that, without a break


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh how nice that you had a chance to meet another member's son. Rudy looks like he is adjusting very nicely. He should get some freebies from MacD's -- all that free advertising.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I just found this pic and had to share


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha!! That's a great pic, T  Hey, they're just instinctively doing what free roaming goldens do in the wilds of Africa, right? LOL

I can hear David Attenborough's voice now (famous British wildlife documentary maker)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Rudy (perfect as he is ) is doing one thing I need to break him of:
> 
> He likes to 'paw' at me when we're playing on the couch or when he's playing with Ollie or Katie. Is it something he'll outgrow? He doesn't do it all the time, but I'd like to address it and teach him not to paw, if possible. Ollie and Katie weigh about as much as one of his legs. I don't want any of us to get scratched, or for him to accidentally hurt Ollie or Katie when they're playing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the tips.


I haven't had to do that, and I haven't read the other suggestions, but I think I would "withdraw" or ignore the dog so that he got no attention or reward for the behavior. I'd probably say "ah!" and turn my back, walk away or leave the room for a moment. It works with teaching bite inhibition with most dogs. 

Glad you guys are having so much fun together. I think Rudy must feel like he's in doggy heaven.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am enjoying reading this thread and so glad that Rudy and you found each other. Meant to be.

Grit likes mud too!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito knows the command "put it down" regarding his feet (actually from the show ring, but that's unimportant).
It's pretty easy to teach. Since you're only concerned about his front feet, I would do it with him sitting. Have him sit, pick up one of his feet, and then let it go and tell him "put it down". Naturally, he will. Give him a nice treat. Repeat a few times, several times a day, and he'll get it pretty quickly.
Then when he paws at anyone, just tell him to "put it down".


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice to see Rudy settling in! He will have your new routine all set up pretty quickly.  Tucker is a tapper too. It is a very polite tap on your arm to keep petting. Funny thing is, he only does it with family. I have never seen him do it with anyone else. I prefer it to my sister's dog who is a nose flipper. He actually dumped my coffee in my lap when I stopped petting him one morning. He got his nose under my hand with my coffee cup, and with one flip it was all over!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad you are having so much fun with Rudy


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

The descriptions of your fun with Rudy just get better and better. Keep the stories and the photos coming, Danny! I love them! He really is just the best boy...willingly submitting to a bath and all!

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How did I miss this thread?!?! Congrats for both you and Rudy! What an adorable pup that suffered so that he may end up in your own dog heaven on earth! Yay!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Love to hear of your adventures with Rudy and to see the pictures of your muddy fun!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...sion/264538-andys-dad-turns-page-rudy-17.html
Also, loved Andy's muddy pics!
What fun are you and the young lass going to create today?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OH WOW!!!!! I'm just catching this thread, Congratulations  I don't know who I'm happier for… you or Rudy! He is so handsome and one heck of a lucky dog. Please keep up with the updates, I love it


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Took Rudy to the football field across the street today. I should have taken my video camera. Turns out Rudy is quite the 'ballman'. 

I'll shoot some video tomorrow. He likes laying down and playing with the ball when he gets tired. Really cute 

Wish it would dry up. It's wet and/or muddy everywhere you go.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like Rudy has been having lots of fun. Love the muddy pics at the park  Even though they get in a mess we just love to watch them enjoy themselves, it's worth the cleaning after lol. Looking forward to your video upload. Hugs to Rudy! I think it's safe to say he's settled in with you pretty nicely  he's a sweetheart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

What do you have planned for today, Rudy?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> What do you have planned for today, Rudy?


Actually, nothing. His left eye was really red this morning. Just got back from the vet. She said Rudy's the 3rd case of conjunctivitis she's seen this morning. 3 days of ointment will take care of it. 3 days of lounging and indoor games


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

T-Joy said:


> I just found this pic and had to share


''Is that for real -- Yikes!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh poor Rudy. I hope his eye heals quickly. He really is a beautiful and happy boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Actually, nothing. His left eye was really red this morning. Just got back from the vet. She said Rudy's the 3rd case of conjunctivitis she's seen this morning. 3 days of ointment will take care of it. 3 days of lounging and indoor games


Danny

I know you will baby him. Lots of bonding time with Dad-hugging and watching the Olympics!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh what happened to my beautiful eyes ?  I love Rudy's eyes , they are so beautiful :smooch:

Joy used to have the problems like that and the vet in Paris gave us (I mean after being healed) some eye drops that we used to put in her eyes like protection every time time there was a wind or today we are putting the same before going to the beach. The send is bad for eyes. The vet will probably give you some advice like that for the future. 

Kisses to Rudy from aunty T


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Danny, I'm so happy for you . I'm so sorry that I wasn't one of the first to congratulate you. Better late than never, right?

Thank for rescuing sweet Rudy. How lucky for you all.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Took Rudy to the football field across the street today. I should have taken my video camera. Turns out Rudy is quite the 'ballman'.
> 
> I'll shoot some video tomorrow. He likes laying down and playing with the ball when he gets tired. Really cute


I hope Rudy's eye improves quickly so he can get back to the field. Danny you have a special way with 'master ball men' LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> I hope Rudy's eye improves quickly so he can get back to the field. Danny you have a special way with 'master ball men' LOL


You know my philosophy: "Master Ball Men", like your Buddy, are born, not made LOL  Rudy has all the makings. 

He had me thinking of Buddy yesterday when he stopped short and played with the ball when he needed a break


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie's our 4th golden. She reminds me so much of Maggie, Jake and Lillie. But yet, she's Maddie. 

That's the thing about goldens. Don't you think?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I'm REALLY late to the congratulations party but I'm so happy for you. As they say, who rescued who. So very good of you to rescue this beautiful Rudy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife and I got soup bowls/ large coffee cups for Christmas that say "Who Rescued Who?" on them.

I'm grateful Rudy agreed to let me be his dad!! 

Even though he reminds me of Andy in so many ways - cheerful, sweet, loves everyone and everything, etc etc - he's his own unique self. Maybe I just got lucky with rescues, but all the rescue goldens I've adopted have been such loving boys. Even the seniors who hadn't had good lives previous to their adoptions. They're a very special breed, that's for sure


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> My wife and I got soup bowls/ large coffee cups for Christmas that say "Who Rescued Who?" on them.
> 
> I'm grateful Rudy agreed to let me be his dad!!
> 
> Even though he reminds me of Andy in so many ways - cheerful, sweet, loves everyone and everything, etc etc - he's his own unique self. Maybe I just got lucky with rescues, but all the rescue goldens I've adopted have been such loving boys. Even the seniors who hadn't had good lives previous to their adoptions. They're a very special breed, that's for sure


I, second this emotion. All of the dogs we've adopted, one Samoyed and two Goldens have been so special and so loving! They are all unique.
Hope Rudy's eye feels better soon!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Good morning Danny and Rudy, just checking in to see how the eye was doing. Fingers (and paws) crossed here that you're both back out in the park soon! I'm not looking forward to our "Mud Season", but on the other hand....I'm rapidly tiring of snow! The boys love it though, so we'll just enjoy our time making snow angels!


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Congratulations on finding each other. He IS a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

dborgers said:


> My wife and I got soup bowls/ large coffee cups for Christmas that say "Who Rescued Who?" on them.
> 
> I'm grateful Rudy agreed to let me be his dad!!
> 
> Even though he reminds me of Andy in so many ways - cheerful, sweet, loves everyone and everything, etc etc - he's his own unique self. Maybe I just got lucky with rescues, but all the rescue goldens I've adopted have been such loving boys. Even the seniors who hadn't had good lives previous to their adoptions. They're a very special breed, that's for sure


Well, I think the truth is that YOU bring out the love in a rescue that was hidden from view due to circumstances beyond their control. I love reading this thread. Give my love to Rudy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY 

Rudy's eye is already looking much better. He's really good about letting us put it on. A couple days he should be 100% and happy to be back out running around.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just watched the video from the park!!!! Yahooo!!!!! Im exhausted watching them run.....what a great place!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Rudy's eye is doing better. Give him a big hug from me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY
> 
> Rudy's eye is already looking much better. He's really good about letting us put it on. A couple days he should be 100% and happy to be back out running around.


Danny

So glad Rudy's eye is doing better!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy's eyes are looking MUCH better today. Maybe Rudy had a sympathetic eye problem with Bob Costas, NBC Olympic host. Looked just about the same, really.

His eyesight isn't so bad that he couldn't, in addition to his own, round up Katie and Ollie's presents that came in the mail today with Rudy's "Gotcha Day" presents from a very, very nice person! 

Couple more days and we'll be back at outdoor activity. Boy, has Rudy got some energy!! He is not only my 'shadow', but runs around the house grabbing toys to bring to the couch. Quite a change from Andy's world class "senior lounging"


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> ...Couple more days and we'll be back at outdoor activity. Boy, has Rudy got some energy!! He is not only my 'shadow', but runs around the house grabbing toys to bring to the couch. Quite a change from Andy's world class "senior lounging"


I'm so glad that Rudy's eyes are better.

Danny, you have a puppy! It's so hard to go from quiet seniors to bundles of Golden energy. Our Sunny is 3.5 years old and she is a whirlwind, rearranging dog beds and furniture, removing wallpaper (okay, it was ugly wallpaper) and otherwise infusing her presence everywhere. There are times when I'm think that we are too old to handle her, but then she puts her face across my keyboard or buries her nose in my armpit and I know that we really are what she needs...a home with lots of love for exactly who she is.

Rudy is so lucky to be with YOU!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I am really late to this party! I am so thrilled for all of you! He is a gorgeous boy and sounds like he was meant especially for you. I've been so busy lately but I wanted to see what my fellow Golden lovers were up to and was so happy to see this. This is all I've had a chance to catch up on but I'm so glad I did. I have been wondering when you were going to rescue again. You are a wonderful person and I am happy that Rudy has been saved by you.  Congratulations again!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Rudy's eye is much better. Hope that you're having lots of fun with him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

What plans do you guys have for today?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A little belated, but whenever Tito swims in nasty water or wallows in mud I wash his eyes out with a little saline solution. Is it possible Rudy just got some mud in his eye?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

One more inside day ahead for Rudy. The eye infection sprung up two days after our last outing, so I'm not sure what caused it. Glad it's cleared up, though 

Rudy's dad has some work to finish today. Rudy was in my studio on Monday. Today I have a singer I've been hiring for many years who's known all of our goldens.

At the moment Rudy's going to town on his new Nylabone a nice person sent him


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry Rudy has had an eye infection, great to hear it's clearing up. 

Rudy is so beautiful and such a wonderful boy. 

It amazes me how the wonderful Golden spirit and personality never gets lost regardless of what these precious Rescues have endured in their pasts. 

Really great to hear how happy you are with your special boy.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm late joining this thread.
Congratulations , I am so happy for you, finding Rudy. The McNugget photo brought back some fond memories. 
There's a KFC at the rest stop part way to my parents place. (3 hr drive)
Our girl has become quite fond of popcorn chicken. 

Mike D


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> One more inside day ahead for Rudy. The eye infection sprung up two days after our last outing, so I'm not sure what caused it. Glad it's cleared up, though
> 
> Rudy's dad has some work to finish today. Rudy was in my studio on Monday. Today I have a singer I've been hiring for many years who's known all of our goldens.
> 
> At the moment Rudy's going to town on his new Nylabone a nice person sent him


Rudy needs to rest up today as you said!! Hope tomorrow you two will have fun.
Did the singer get to meet Rudy!?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hopefully, the weather will improve. It's been rainy and cold for what seems like weeks now.

McNuggets rock!! I don't give them often, so it's a real treat when they get to munch on them. I think stopping on the way home on Gotcha Day helped Rudy know he was among "friendlies" LOL


Karen519 said:


> Did the singer get to meet Rudy!?


Oh, ya  Rudy gave him kisses on both hands and all over his face and neck. Perry (the singer) loved it!

Rudy is very affectionate. And I could have named him 'Shadow'. He follows me everywhere I go. He 'helps' me when I get out of the shower too. Licks water off my calves and feet LOL Aw ... feels good to have a happy, affectionate boy in the house again. He's a total sweetheart who thinks I hung the moon. I'm in love with this boy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Aw ... feels good to have a happy, affectionate boy in the house again. He's a total sweetheart who thinks I hung the moon. I'm in love with this boy!


So happy to read this! Andy definitely sent you a very special boy indeed  Rudy sounds just perfect. It looks like he is enjoying his nylabone too. They are Sammy's favourite thing ever, he's obsessed with them. 

Keep having fun Rudy, we all love you already on here! You're bringing lots of smiles to your Dad and all over the world!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is a great pleasure to see that you two are getting along so wonderfully well. It is so incredibly heartwarming.    I am still so excited for you all


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Doug said:


> It is a great pleasure to see that you two are getting along so wonderfully well. It is so incredibly heartwarming.    I am still so excited for you all


I agree. I'm still so excited too that Danny has Rudy to love and vice versa. So heartwarming


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Are his eyes all cleared up? How is your weather? Be safe!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

So happy for you and Rudy. 
Wishing you many happy times together.
Do you happen to know his birthdate ?
Sheldon is just over a year old and our boys look very similar.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Hopefully, the weather will improve. It's been rainy and cold for what seems like weeks now.
> 
> McNuggets rock!! I don't give them often, so it's a real treat when they get to munch on them. I think stopping on the way home on Gotcha Day helped Rudy know he was among "friendlies" LOL
> Oh, ya  Rudy gave him kisses on both hands and all over his face and neck. Perry (the singer) loved it!
> ...


That is so cute how Rudy licks the water off of you!! Our Tonka does that, too!
Hope you boys have a big adventure planned for today, providing Rudy's eye is all healed.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy' eyes look all better now. We're going to go to the dog park for a bit so he can run off some of youthful energy. 

Starts raining in a couple hours. Off we go ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hurry up!!*

I bet Rudy is saying, "Hurry Up!!"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy had a LARGE time at the dog park. Ran and ran and ran, wrestled with a few different dogs, but wasn't too interested in balls. Most of the dogs were only interested in each other.

Rudy had a big brother in his foster home who he wrestled with every day. He's been trying to get Ollie interested in playing by play bowing and trying to get him interested in tug-of-war, but Ollie is still grumbling about having to share me and more or less 'on strike'. LOL Aw, I'm making sure to give Ollie lots of extra pets and attention. 

Rudy is still being an absolute jewel around here. He's a happy, happy boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

dborgers said:


> Rudy had a LARGE time at the dog park. Ran and ran and ran, wrestled with a few different dogs, but wasn't too interested in balls. Most of the dogs were only interested in each other.
> 
> Rudy had a big brother in his foster home who he wrestled with every day. He's been trying to get Ollie interested in playing by play bowing and trying to get him interested in tug-of-war, but Ollie is still grumbling about having to share me and more or less 'on strike'. LOL Aw, I'm making sure to give Ollie lots of extra pets and attention.
> 
> Rudy is still being an absolute jewel around here. He's a happy, happy boy.


Hummmm, maybe Rudy needs a big brother to play with....

Glad he is having such a wonderful life with you. He must be so happy !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just caught up on Rudy. I'm glad his eye infection cleared up. He really is a happy boy. I'm so glad you two found each other, or as they say "love finds you".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Rudy now has the Life of Riley!
Are there any friendly bigger dogs in your neighborhood, that have a fenced yard, where Rudy could have a romp?


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rudy had a big brother in his foster home who he wrestled with every day. He's been trying to get Ollie interested in playing by play bowing and trying to get him interested in tug-of-war, but Ollie is still grumbling about having to share me and more or less 'on strike'. LOL Aw, I'm making sure to give Ollie lots of extra pets and attention.


It took my two little ones about a month to accept Ruby into 'the pack'. Pedro is my grumpy one, but Gracie is my alpha, so Ruby really had her work cut out for her, fitting in with those two. We had a few scares where Ruby had to show both of them that she wasn't going to take any of their territorial complaints - she doesn't back off from them, which is working out well because if she did, they would run all over her. 

Now, she and Pedro are best friends, which is the most heartwarming thing I've ever witnessed, because I have been Pedro's only friend since we rescued him almost 4 years ago. But Ruby had to show him that she wasn't afraid of him first. And she did...

Gracie will always be Gracie, all 5 lbs of her. She is in charge here as far as the fur friends go, and she won't relinquish that title. But we're living peacefully, and the couch is quite full in between my husband and myself in the evenings when we all settle in. 

But, they have all worked it out amongst themselves, and yours will, too. I found the less I tried to force the bond between them, the quicker they did it on their own. They have to think it's their idea to be friends!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Rudy is having fun! So happy that you have him and that he's bringing you lots of smiles again 
I was going to ask how Ollie and Katie were getting along with him?

Sammy accepted Tizer the second he met him, Eddie the older gsd is still a bit unsure. He's almost 9, so he's very set in his ways. He will come round in a few weeks I think, he didn't like Sammy at first and now they're best friends. 

It's sounds like Rudy is having the time of his life with you! We've got 3 very muddy dogs here too, can't wait for the summer when I haven't got to towel dry them all about a million times a day lol! Have a great weekend with your golden boy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I took Rudy out on a 200' lead yesterday so we could work on long distance recall and he could run around a double baseball field with several ways out. Some older teenagers showed up ready to play soccer, but it was so soggy we all ended up letting Rudy play chase with them. A good time was had by all. 

Hoping the ground dries up sometime soon. Seems like everywhere you go it's soggy and/or muddy. It's supposed to be clear the next few days. Forecasting 70 degrees next weekend. I'll take it!!

Ollie isn't grumbling as much about Rudy the last couple days. I've been making a point of taking Ollie out for extra fun and attention. I told him last night he's just going to have to face the fact Rudy is here to stay LOL 

Not much else more to report. Rudy's a wonderful boy and I'm crazy about him


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Hoping the ground dries up sometime soon. Seems like everywhere you go it's soggy and/or muddy. It's supposed to be clear the next few days. Forecasting 70 degrees


I read to his to Hawk and he started packing his bags.....lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayve said:


> I read to his to Hawk and he started packing his bags.....lol!


There's room on the couch


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Rudy is very affectionate. And I could have named him 'Shadow'. He follows me everywhere I go. *He 'helps' me when I get out of the shower too. Licks water off my calves and feet LOL* Aw ... feels good to have a happy, affectionate boy in the house again. He's a total sweetheart who thinks I hung the moon. I'm in love with this boy!


I'm so glad someone else admits to this!!  Shala waits on the bath mat while I'm in the shower (every so often, she sticks her head under the shower curtain to say hi), and when I come out, she licks my feet and ankles. I stand there drying off thinking, only a true dog lover would get all clean, only to let their pup get them all goobered up! But how can you say no?

I'm so glad you and Rudy have found each other. It sounds like a perfect match. How are his eyes?


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Good all the way around. Thanks for rescuing Rudy and thanks for the pictures and story behind it all.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hawk, pick me up on your way down.

70! That's warm enough for 2 states, what if you take 60 and send the other 10 degrees to Wisconsin. Most of my back yard is covered with 2-3 feet of snow and the front looks like a little ski hill and I hear them saying 4-6 inches tomorrow. Two years ago I had crocus on St. Patrick's Day, that won't be happening this year!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy's eyes are all better now. Thanks for asking  He had his last dose of steroid/antibiotic cream last night. We're heading to another park to run around for a bit. 

I feel for all of ya with never ending snow. Spring is only 32 days away. Hang in there 

Rudy was just resting up next to me on the couch (Ollie's glued to my left thigh also taking a cat, er, dog nap LOL):


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have a great time at the park Rudy. Looks like he's made himself rather comfortable


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a great photo, that is one very contented golden!!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, Rudy is one very happy and content boy loving life.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I love that pic of Rudy in typical Golden nap position  Great!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How do you keep the 200' lead from getting tangled up or knotted? I have a 100' lead for Honey And its a challenge.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY y'all 

We had a great time again at the dog park. 3 hours this time. Rudy ran and ran and wrestled and had a great time. He is so nice to other dogs ... just wants to play. Even when little dogs got in his face he just backed up and wagged his tail, then play bowed with wagging tail. At one point a basset hound 'Bah-ROOOOOO'd' at Andy. I could hear it from quite a ways away. The basset hound's sister came charging from clear across the dog park to lend a paw. It was funny. Rudy's a really happy soul. 


Cathy's Gunner said:


> How do you keep the 200' lead from getting tangled up or knotted? I have a 100' lead for Honey And its a challenge.


It's a wide open field where I had the 200' lead. Nothing to get it tangled on. I have a handle attached to a winder I can wrap length around to bring in or let out, but once we're on that particular field we're good to go. It's 2 baseball fields basically back to back in the same wide open space, plus some.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad you and Rudy are having such a great time together!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY y'all
> 
> We had a great time again at the dog park. 3 hours this time. Rudy ran and ran and wrestled and had a great time. He is so nice to other dogs ... just wants to play. Even when little dogs got in his face he just backed up and wagged his tail, then play bowed with wagging tail. At one point a basset hound 'Bah-ROOOOOO'd' at Andy. I could hear it from quite a ways away. The basset hound's sister came charging from clear across the dog park to lend a paw. It was funny. Rudy's a really happy soul.
> It's a wide open field where I had the 200' lead. Nothing to get it tangled on. I have a handle attached to a winder I can wrap length around to bring in or let out, but once we're on that particular field we're good to go. It's 2 baseball fields basically back to back in the same wide open space, plus some.


You and Rudy are a great pair! Love to hear your stories!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Another fun morning running and playing at the dog park.

I took him to Nashville Pet Products and bought him marrow bones, an antler cut in half, and two small Kongs for Ollie and Katie. Rudy got lots of petting and treats. He's been working on his marrow bone for an hour.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Rudy's thread always always makes me smile and feel all warm inside!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy enjoys his first marrow bone


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks so content!❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Rudy enjoys his first marrow bone
> 
> Rudy's first marrow bone - YouTube


Now he knows for sure that he has arrived in doggy heaven.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is last Saturday at the dog park. Dogs of all sizes, all having fun. Most of the dogs are rescues according to the people I've talked to there. Very heartening 

Rudy had played for over 2 hours by the time I shot this video and he was tuckered out, so when he meets the lab at the end of the video he's like "eh, I'm too tired to play."  The people and dogs there are all very nice. It's fur fun everywhere you look. He played with basset hounds, standard poodles, labs, other goldens, mutts, you name it ... 

It's so fun to watch him run full tilt, face full of glee and have fun. Rudy's so young he needs to get good and tired every day. Unless it's raining we make sure that happens. Can't wait until the lake warms up. I think I will take him out on the trails this week if the weather stays clear and things continue to dry up. It's fun watching him experience new things, but the weather has been so rainy it's been tough thinking of new things we can do.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Danny, Rudy's a doll. An absolute doll! I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY  

Ya, I hit the jackpot with Rudy. He's the youngest golden I've adopted yet. A LOT of puppy in him still. It's fun experiencing his youthful exuberance every day. I especially love observing him experience all the new things life has to offer. Most of which are yet to come in his young life.

MAN, can he run!! It's really fun watching him look from atop one of the hills or a picnic table at the very large dog park and pick out a dog to go play with. He's really gentle with the little ones like Andy was. Rudy just bows and wags his tail. Never gets in any dogs face or starts anything. Just 'play bows' with a wagging tail to see if the other dog wants to wrestle a little bit or play a game of chase. I'm glad he's getting to do that. He and one of the dogs at his foster home, Bruno, would wrestle off and on for hours a day. Ollie and Katie aren't interested, so it's great Rudy can meet dogs who want to wrestle and play 'bitey face'


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

It's amazing to see the joy in Rudy and hear it in your voice. I think you both receive more than you give. You're both blessed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like Rudy is having the time of his life in his forever home! He's beautiful!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Rudy is adorable! It looks like a fun place where you go with him. I don't think i'd ever be able to get Sammy come back on his lead if he ever went there ha! You two must be having so much fun  It's just great to see!

p.s I know exactly what you mean about needing to tire him out. If Sammy hasn't had enough exercise it's certain that the whole household is in for a sleepless night with him lol


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

That Rudy is a great soul I sow in his wonderful eyes firs time I sow him. He is a special guy and you are both blessed to have each other.
As Andy was a great soul too, he just couldn't send you somebody else but Rudy  

I am happy for you guys <3

<3


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so pleased for you and Rudy I think he will have the time of his life with you and well done for taking another rescue


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny what a nice park to take Rudy to. He's such a doll.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> This is last Saturday at the dog park. Dogs of all sizes, all having fun. Most of the dogs are rescues according to the people I've talked to there. Very heartening
> 
> Rudy had played for over 2 hours by the time I shot this video and he was tuckered out, so when he meets the lab at the end of the video he's like "eh, I'm too tired to play."  The people and dogs there are all very nice. It's fur fun everywhere you look. He played with basset hounds, standard poodles, labs, other goldens, mutts, you name it ...
> 
> ...


Danny: How old did you say Rudy is? So glad is he nice and young and you and he get to experience so many of the firsts together! What a sweet boy!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

That looks like lots of dogs there....I am glad you and Rudy are having so much fun. Sage would be in heaven...although she isnt as polite as Rudy is...no if it has fur it must want to play...right? Give Rudy a hug and aremgood scritches....hes a doll!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Danny ..I am so excited for you...Rudy is a beautiful boy! and what a gorgeous colour! so glad you made the decision to have another love in your life..


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Danny. Just saw this thread. I am so happy for your family and for Rudy. Looking forward to reading all about his adventures. He is one beautiful boy! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Rudy looks like pure joy wrapped in pretty red fur! Makes you wonder how he ever ended up in rescue. You definitely BOTH hit the jackpot, he is gorgeous! Please give him a belly rub from me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love his wavy red coat... Has he had any new treats lately? I think I'm going to pick up some goat's milk yogurt today and make some doggy ice cream. I have a whole bunch of overripe bananas...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY all 
Rudy is about 1 year old. Still a WHOLE lot of puppy in him. Ya, he's a cute guy. If I was single I'd have dates lined up until next year thanks to him. He's definitely a chick magnet!! LOL Saturday's at the dog park are busy, as expected. During the week it can be really quiet or there can be a dozen dogs there. Either way, Rudy has a wonderful time playing 

I definitely hit the jackpot with Rudy. 

Banana ice cream sounds terrific!! l


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I just now saw this thread - I am over the moon for you! He looks just like my Remy  You two will have so many fun adventures.. can't wait to hear about them!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! He and Remy to do look a lot alike.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Love hearing your updates!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so happy for you and Rudy! I bet he is loving living the good life and I know you love watching him! You have a heart the size of Texas Danny!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so glad that Rudy and you are having such a good time and he is fitting in so nicely


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all !! 

Here are a couple videos:

Dallas Gold sent Rudy, Ollie and Katie some yummy treats, and Rudy a toy. He did a proper job of 'destuffing' it of its squeakers not an hour later LOL.:






It was balmy 78 degrees here today, and a beautiful day it was. The weatherman says we'll be lucky to hit 28 degrees in a few days, so we'll take the Hawaii weather in February when we can get it!! 

I've been taking Rudy to the dog park every nice day so he can run and play with other dogs. He had a larger dog to wrestle with in his foster home. Since Katie and Ollie are too small for that Rudy's been getting his wrestling and running in with bigger dogs at the dog park


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he's such a sweetheart! He looks right at home and so polite, sharing treats. And your other loves are adorable, too! I love the video of him playing with the big dogs. He is so lucky to have found you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When you call him, he sure knows your Dad. He knows he's HOME! Love it, just LOVE it!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I love following you and Rudy...you both hit the jackpot!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad they liked their Yummy Chummies! Sorry Rudy deconstructed the snake already! That was fast! I'm impressed, if I dropped a treat on the floor for one dog, the other dog would not have enough impulse control to leave it! Good boy Rudy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Rudy

I love your videos and I love hearing about your adventures with your Dad!!

You both hit the lottery!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice morning read with my coffee, I am glad you are having great time. Rudy is a sweet love bug. Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just love watching the videos of Rudy -- he looks and acts so much like Harley it's unbelievable. And my thought was exactly what GoldenMum said, when you called him he turned to look at you and immediately came over. What a good boy. But 78 in February, it was in the mid-40s and sunny the other day and people were out without jackets.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great videos! Rudy is such a lovely boy  Ollie and Katie are just adorable too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic videos Danny-Rudy looks fabulous and so very happy. 

You have a great dog family, Rudy fits in so well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all !!
> 
> Here are a couple videos:
> 
> ...


They're all so sweet...ya know I completely understand about the problem of having a lively Golden who wants to rough house with the smaller dogs... My solution was to get another Golden!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all  Sure is fun having Rudy around!! 

In the past couple days he's discovered the joys of 'destuffing' stuffed toys. There are fluff balls of stuffing everywhere.  I'm picking them up/vacuuming only to discover yet another group of large to very small bits of stuffing in this room or that. I'm glad Rudy's having such a good time!! Ollie's joining in the fun, but largely because Ollie usually wants what Rudy has at any given moment ... things Ollie hasn't given the time of day to in months. Kids!! LOL Glad we have a couple dozen stuffed toys around here! LOL

Rudy is also walking around with a tennis ball in his mouth more and more. We've been playing fetch in the back yard most mornings since I got him, but now he seems to be discovering the joys of what it could be like to be a "master ballman". This is a very positive development!! Oh, and he likes apples


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow sounds like you are having so much fun. I am so happy for you all!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all  Sure is fun having Rudy around!!
> 
> In the past couple days he's discovered the joys of 'destuffing' stuffed toys. There are fluff balls of stuffing everywhere.  I'm picking them up/vacuuming only to discover yet another group of large to very small bits of stuffing in this room or that. I'm glad Rudy's having such a good time!! Ollie's joining in the fun, but largely because Ollie usually wants what Rudy has at any given moment ... things Ollie hasn't given the time of day to in months. Kids!! LOL Glad we have a couple dozen stuffed toys around here! LOL
> 
> Rudy is also walking around with a tennis ball in his mouth more and more. We've been playing fetch in the back yard most mornings since I got him, but now he seems to be discovering the joys of what it could be like to be a "master ballman". This is a very positive development!! Oh, and he likes apples


That boy needs a good ChuckIt ball... if he de-stuffs toys, stripping the tennis balls can't be far behind...I don't keep them around the house anymore b/c Tucker strips them with his teeth and then eats the fuzzy stuff. :no: Then he tosses his cookies. :yuck: The ChuckIt balls are virtually indestructible...lend themselves nicely to being chomped on.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Danny and Rudy! I'm just catching up as I have been very busy painting at my house. I just finished up the third room and the biggest, my living room. I loved all your video's and it looks like everyone is having a blast! Rudy sure looks like a happy boy and there is a lot of love in his eyes when he looks at you. Have a great weekend!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Love your videos Danny AND it was nice to see camera shy Katie for so long. Rudy is such a doll. He's having a blast in his new life with you


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Andy, I do have to say that Rudy is the luckiest golden boy out there! He has a best "dad" around! Congrats to you and Rudy. He is an absolute beauty.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

What wonderful news! So happy for you and for handsome Rudy!! Love that movie. Your Rudy reminds me of my dear Max. Congrats to your family and so happy for all of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all  Sure is fun having Rudy around!!
> 
> In the past couple days he's discovered the joys of 'destuffing' stuffed toys. There are fluff balls of stuffing everywhere.  I'm picking them up/vacuuming only to discover yet another group of large to very small bits of stuffing in this room or that. I'm glad Rudy's having such a good time!! Ollie's joining in the fun, but largely because Ollie usually wants what Rudy has at any given moment ... things Ollie hasn't given the time of day to in months. Kids!! LOL Glad we have a couple dozen stuffed toys around here! LOL
> 
> Rudy is also walking around with a tennis ball in his mouth more and more. We've been playing fetch in the back yard most mornings since I got him, but now he seems to be discovering the joys of what it could be like to be a "master ballman". This is a very positive development!! Oh, and he likes apples


I just love hearing about Rudy-every day is an adventure. He sure lucked out in the Dad department!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy woke us up at 6:30 ready to go!! I need a nap, which isn't going to happen LOL

Now, at noon, he's next to me on the couch catching up on his rest & dreaming about squirrels and other dogs as I do some things on my laptop


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a sweetheart, and handsome too!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

What a precious baby!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a handsome dude!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Now that's a happy pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you all. He's bringing lots of smiles


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, he is bringing smiles from all over the country.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a sweet little boy, aw look how peaceful he looks sleeping. I love how when they decide to get up really early they have all day to catch up on their missed beauty sleep, and we just have to stay exhausted LOL. I'm sure he'll get better at sleeping in as he gets older. Sammy occasionally has days where he's full of life at ridiculous times and then can't move all day because he's shattered ha. So glad that Rudy is bringing you lots of smiles. He's delivering them all over the UK too when we get to see him having fun  so happy for you, he's just perfect!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is a typical evening scene the past three weeks; Rudy either on the couch next to me or on the floor playing with a toy or nylabone, but usually parked next to me.

Taken tonight, Rudy's working on a marrow bone while Ollie takes one of his two perches, either glued to my left leg or in between my legs kicked up on the couch's footrest ... making sure I don't forget about him. Aw. He's still a little jealous of Rudy, but I've been doing my best to make sure Ollie knows he's also 'my special boy' and I won't forget about him. 

Ollie's been getting better and better little by little the past three weeks, but is still grumbling now and then under his breath about having to share dad's attention. It sounds JUST like grumbling. LOL  He was crying this soft little cry he does and wanting to go for _his_ walk when I got back with Rudy, and I was happy to oblige Ollie so he could sniff around and catch up on all the neighborhood dog news.











Rudy taking an afternoon nap. Dad didn't have that luxury after Rudy woke me up at 6:30 am, licking my face and jumping like a Mexican jumping bean on the bed, so happy to wake up to another morning. A little early for me LOL











I just got back from taking him for a long nighttime run at the soccer field where I taught *Laura*'s Buddy (who she adopted from me shortly after I joined GRF in Dec 2011) how to be a "Master Ballman". I have a ball that lights up and flashes as well as a neat light that clips on Rudy's collar Laura sent for Rudy so I could see him running around the field. I should keep poking him or something to keep him awake until I go to bed so he will possibly sleep _just_ a bit longer LOL


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh it is great to see that you are enjoying such bliss Rudy.
I would wake up early too if I was anticipating of another wonderful day with you Danny!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Ollie is starting to accept Rudy a little bit more. When we first got Sammy Eddie wasn't too amused, but after a couple of months they were best friends. We've now got to get Eddie and Tizer friends (lol).

I love seeing Rudy having his afternoon nap, he's such a sweetie. When Sammy wouldn't settle we stopped him napping a few hours before bed. We tried to keep him busy (usually with a kong wobbler - if you don't have one you have to get one, they're the best for keeping them occupied!)

It's still early days for Rudy, so I'm sure in a couple of weeks you'll have him settled into your routine. Hopefully he won't be up wanting to play ball at silly times of the night and you'll be able to sleep lol. Bless him, he's having so much fun he just doesn't have time to sleep at bed time :roflmao:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie and Rudy*

Love hearing the Ollie and Rudy stories. They will get more attached to one another as time goes on.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy decided he wanted to use Jane's prescription glasses as a chew toy this morning and did a terrific job of dismantling them and leaving teeth marks on the lenses as evidence of his skills. He says he doesn't have any skills besides being a happy dog, so dad is going to pay for them


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I really really enjoy opening this thread and reading about Rudy.
He's a very handsome pup.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Oops! Perhaps you should get Rudy's eyes checked....I'll bet he was just trying to read the morning paper and they slipped off......

Actually Artemis did the same thing when he was a puppy to his Gramma's glasses. Expensive lesson for us about leaving items that we THOUGHT would have no value to a puppy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no Rudy, chewing your Mom's glasses up. I'm sure you were forgiven instantly when they looked at your cute face


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

What a great story!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I think Jane will be setting her (NEW PAIR OF) glasses out of reach when she jumps in the shower from now on. I've made a couple attempts but still haven't found the other lens in the backyard yet. 

Of course Rudy is forgiven ..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rudy did quite a number on his momma's glasses, uh oh.........

He sure looks happy Danny, I can tell you are really enjoying this special boy of yours.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Quite elementary, my dear Watson. See the canine teeth marks on the lenses? They could only have been made by one suspect!"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Typical golden, we would worry if they weren't doing naughty things. He is a real sweetie, that's one contented boy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The glasses were right there at eye level. What's a young boy to do with a temptation like that?  Just like we wouldn't leave $400 in cash laying at eye level, I guess we'll just have to be careful until he's through the last of his puppy stage.

I've sent Lady Jane to the optometrist to get herself a new pair ...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yikes....around here it is Nuks that are the preferred chew toy. It is kind of funny because now if Sage gets one she walk right by you parading her treasure with a twinkle in her eye. We lost about three of them before she started bringing them to us undamaged I might add....at least now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your new boy, Rudy! A match made in heaven.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I always tell Honey, "its a good thing you are so cute." When she does something like that....I bet Rudy got something similar... Jane probably didn't like those ole' glasses anyway.….says Rudy. Time for a new pair!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Did you match the teeth marks to make absolutely sure it was Rudy? He's way too cute to get into trouble like that.  Harry chewed up a pair of my cheap, drug store reading glasses several months ago. I have my first pair of prescription ones (not so cheap) arriving in a few days. Thanks for the timely reminder to keep them away from Harry.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Rudy looks far too innocent to have committed that crime. I'm sure another dog snuck in during the night and chewed Jane's glasses. No jury would ever convict anyone with a sweet face like his.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha. Yes, we're blaming it on wolves sneaking into the house since Rudy wasn't caught "red pawed". All the pieces were laying in the exact spot Rudy had been laying in outside, but for all we know the wolves were trying to set him up. They're sneaky that way!! LOL 

Jane called around a little bit about new glasses. Rather than going back to Value Vision (Value? "Ripoff Vision" is more like it) she went to the Walmart Vision Center. They adjusted the lenses on her spare pair that weren't aligned in the frames properly when she got them at Value Vision same time as the chewed pair (same prescription), sold her identical new frames to replace the ones Value Vision charged $150 for, buffed most of the teeth marks out of the chewed lenses in what will now be her spare pair and installed them into the new frames ... all for $68. Sayanora Value Vision!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure Rudy wasn't responsible. He would never do anything like that....?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

No no no ... Rudy could NEVER have done such a thing!! LOL  He's so young and so cute he gets a pass. Jane and I know he won't be this young but once in his life. We've never had a golden this young before, so we're going to enjoy it while we can  As I was typing this post Rudy walked by through the den to take some mail out to the back yard. I had to explain to him it's a felony to tamper with the U.S. Mail LOL


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am not sure if the mail thing ever ends...long story, but Belle secretly stole some of our mail a few weeks ago and she is almost 8 years old.....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Last night, at Outwest's suggestion (thank you ), I bought a ChuckIt Max Glow Ball for nighttime play at a fenced in football field located at a middle school just down the street.

About 8:30 pm Rudy and I headed down to a middle school. A place I've taken every new dog who's lived in our house to play and learn recall the first month or two they lived with us the past 20 years or so. I left the bright lights on in my car to illuminate the field. About 10 minutes after we started a patrol car showed up, shined its light and didn't leave, so I called Rudy (his recall is getting really good) and we went to talk to the officer. 

He was a young gung ho guy who smugly pointed at a sign on the gate into the field that reads "Stay off grass. Chemicals in use." I pointed out to him that the school kids play on it all day, pickup soccer games go on til dark every night, and the sign has been there for at least 20 years I know of. He had 5 more excuses why we couldn't play ball there. Anyway, he was throwing his weight around, so I just introduced myself and Rudy, shook his hand and put Rudy in the car and left.

When I got home I called the shift commander at the South Precinct. He called me back and we chatted for about 15 minutes. Nice guy. I explained I wasn't calling to complain, but to clarify what is allowed and what isn't. "Are we allowed on school property?" Yes. "Any time frame we aren't?" No. etc etc. That for the past nearly 20 years my goldens and I have played on school property - the middle school and high school across the street - and have never gotten anything but a hi and thumbs up from any cruiser. The several times over the years I've called them when we saw something at the high school across the street; a faulty alarm going off at the YMCA pool the high school, a door ajar, the time a few years ago Andy help catch some 19 year olds who'd managed to spray paint all over the high school and how I called it in during our nightly run around/ball play and Andy located them for the cops. Andy was touted as the hero who saved the day, finding the kids who'd spray painted the high school hiding in the bushes down by the creek - wagging tail with intentions only of saying 'hello' - when the patrol cars couldn't locate them LOL Andy was on the TV news and received a certificate as a "Cadet" from the police department . 

Anyway, the shift commander lives near a school himself where he plays with his dog at night. He said that particular 3-11 shift has a lot of young and gung ho guys. Not to give it another thought, he'd spread the word. He was a very nice guy and a dog lover. to boot. We won't have a problem getting hassled at the middle school football field anymore. It'll only be for another couple months anyway until Rudy's recall is so good I can let him off leash at the high school across the street.

Problem solved  

The ChuckIt Max Glow Ball/ChuckIt combo make for some really great exercise for Rudy at night. His recall is really good  He learned "Give" in only one night (with the help of some Bil-Jac liver treats as a replacement ).

He gets play at the dog park, but training is important, so we need the wide open, fenced field for that. I'm relieved everything worked out


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So the real question....with all that late night exercise - did he let you sleep in at all this AM???


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> No no no ... Rudy could NEVER have done such a thing!! LOL  He's so young and so cute he gets a pass. Jane and I know he won't be this young but once in his life. We've never had a golden this young before, so we're going to enjoy it while we can  As I was typing this post Rudy walked by through the den to take some mail out to the back yard. I had to explain to him it's a felony to tamper with the U.S. Mail LOL


I can totally relate--Brinkley will steal whatever he can get his mouth on!:uhoh:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Belle's Mom said:


> So the real question....with all that late night exercise - did he let you sleep in at all this AM???


Until the crack of 7:30 am!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So you did sleep in some - HA


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aha Rudy you're a morning 'dog'


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that you sorted it out for you and Rudy to still go on the field. Loved the story about Andy too, what a hero 

I think Rudy needs to teach Sammy 'give'...12 months on and he's still avoiding eye contact when he's got something he shouldn't have ha! It's so great that you and Rudy are having so much fun together, we're all really pleased for you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Now...if Rudy could pay any of those bills...that would be great!! Glad you are still able to play in the fenced area at the school. Great story of Andy "the hero"!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My Honey starts stirring a little after 6 a.m. every morning. Both of mine are adjusting to me being home now that I am retired. They were used to getting up at 5 so 6 ish isn't too bad. We get up, I feed them, put them out to potty then they race back up to bed with me following. We usually stay in bed at least another hour. They always fall back to sleep. I usually check my email, FB and GRF while laying in bed. If I'm really tired I will fall back to sleep.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our goldens can really find some interesting sleeping positions, can't they? 

Rudy pulled out Katie's doggie steps for the couch to use as an armrest. You can't see them, but both of his hind legs are up against the top of the couch front. I had to wake him up after taking this pic just to give him big hugs for being so cute


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I always wonder how they can sleep in some of the positions they do!! I'm glad you are enjoying him-you deserve it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

Well, one month ago I brought this beautiful boy home. To celebrate his 1 month gotcha anniversary, I'm taking him to the dog park for a couple hours, then for chicken nuggets and a little frozen yogurt.

I love this boy!! He is so happy and fun. I'm blessed


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rudy is one lucky boy, Danny. I'm so glad he has you for his servant.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy one month anniversary Danny and Rudy. I'm so glad you found each other


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Are you getting any of this nasty weather that we're getting up here in Western Kentucky? I hope not! We've got 2 inches of sleet on the ground, more coming down for the next 2-3 hours, changing to snow around 1 a.m.! We haven't lost power, but it is awful out there. None of the dogs are impressed...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words y'all  As I type this Rudy is next to me on the couch. 

He did a cute thing tonight: It's been raining all day and night. Tonighy, right after I dried him off when he came in through the dog door he went out just long enough to get a little wet again so he could get a nice toweling off/petting LOL Smart boy!! 


Ruby13 said:


> Are you getting any of this nasty weather that we're getting up here in Western Kentucky? I hope not! We've got 2 inches of sleet on the ground, more coming down for the next 2-3 hours, changing to snow around 1 a.m.! We haven't lost power, but it is awful out there. None of the dogs are impressed...


It just turned from rain to ice. Then, we're supposed to get 1-2" of snow on top of that. Looks like a couple days of staying in and around the house since, as you know, ice, hills, and driving don't mix. I read it's going to be much worse where you are. Stay safe and cozy


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

He is a smart boy! That is adorable. It's amazing how they get used to all that loving. Any video of the playing and McDonald's run? So happy for all of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well, one month ago I brought this beautiful boy home. To celebrate his 1 month gotcha anniversary, I'm taking him to the dog park for a couple hours, then for chicken nuggets and a little frozen yogurt.
> 
> I love this boy!! He is so happy and fun. I'm blessed


A month already, definitely worth celebrating. 

I know you two had a wonderful day together.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe that it's been a month already!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 1 month Rudy and Danny  Have a great day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Happy One month! Can't believe it.
Love the pictures of Rudy, Danny-he sure does make himself comfy.
I bet ANDY has a big smile at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy belated one month Rudy and Danny! Glad things are going well!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy 1 month Danny and Rudy.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy one month Danny and Rudy, so many more fun times to come, hoping you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Wow, how time flies when you are having FUN! I so enjoy following this thread and seeing Rudy blossoming from all the love that he is receiving. Its wonderful to see that you are giving him a full life of love, excitement and unending happiness. When I die, I want to come back as one of "Danny's dogs"! Have a wonderful day!

Lisa & The Boys


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Danny ....what a wonderful pup....I hope you and your family have a long and eventful time with each other ! (not a doubt in my mind) ! I also told Mac all about "Rudy" and it's funny ...he did something that he did for Andy when I told him about Andy's up's and down's ....he went over to his toy box and dug deep and came out with a stuffed animal and dropped it on my lap .... I think it means Mac's with you and Rudy !!!!!  I am glad you have a new Buckaroo to enjoy !!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all  It's been a wonderful month. Rudy is simply a wonderful boy. So much puppy left in him. He has really begun 'destuffing' stuffies in earnest. Sometimes it looks like snowfall inside LOL 

Temps are rising again. All three dogs have been in and out all day tracking muddy paw prints into the house. The hoses are still frozen, so I can't rinse off the dirt tracked onto the dog run or the side deck. Luckily, we have hardwood floors and rugs that clean up easily. 

The big event of the day so far were 30 or more crows feasting on worms or whatever Rudy chased off. I'm going to read him "The Art Of Racing In The Rain" one of these days. He and Enzo are on the same page where crows are concerned LOL 

Please thank Mac for the Seal Of Approval


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Danny, you really hit the jackpot with Rudy! I was so impressed how well he plays with other dogs at the dog park. Maybe he could help other dogs learn how to play. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all  It's been a wonderful month. Rudy is simply a wonderful boy. So much puppy left in him. He has really begun 'destuffing' stuffies in earnest. Sometimes it looks like snowfall inside LOL
> 
> Temps are rising again. All three dogs have been in and out all day tracking muddy paw prints into the house. The hoses are still frozen, so I can't rinse off the dirt tracked onto the dog run or the side deck. Luckily, we have hardwood floors and rugs that clean up easily.
> 
> ...


So happy for you and Jane and the dogs!! That mud is something else-everything is still frozen here and probably will be until April!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy One Month Rock Star Rudy !!:jamming:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Since Rudy hasn't had a ton of activity the past couple days except a little ball play (due to the rainy and freezing weather) I took him to the dog park for well over 2 hours today. As usual, he had a blast running around and wrestling with any dog who was in the mood. 

It's neat how he politely goes to any dog he thinks may be interested and more or less 'asks' if they'd like to play:

- He bows while wagging his tail
- If they show interest he jumps up on his hind legs and bows again
- Then they get to wrestling mixed in with taking turns chasing each other all over the 5 acres
- Switches top and bottom with them
- Gentle with the littler dogs, letting' them stay on top

He's a good sport and really plays well with others 

Minutes after we got home from the dog park, Rudy hit the jackpot and helped himself to the meal of his young lifetime. I was in another room at the back of the house on a phone call. Rudy, ever on the lookout for food, counter surfed a large, delicious Reuben Sandwich with home fries I bought for Jane, and which I certainly thought I'd placed far enough out of reach on a kitchen counter. 

All that was left when I got to the kitchen was the to-go box ... and the bag it had been in (both undamaged). Ollie and Katie were on the scene by then too, sharing in the spoils.  It appears Rudy is a born natural when it comes to knowing how to locate, secure, open bags and boxes, and wolf down the contents in record time. Andy was the same way.  I had a good laugh and learned that any bags or boxes containing warm food will have to be at least another 6 inches out of reach from now on LOL

BELOW: Rudy 10 minutes after getting home from the dog park ... and eating a large (COUNTER SURFED) Reuben Sandwich and a big pile of home style fries :










Most of this evening, except for a few minutes here and there, Rudy has been snoozing as a result of hours at the dog park and his huge help-yourself meal.

BELOW: Just now, at 1:10 am CST as I finish up emails and internet stuff on the couch in the den. I'm so happy Rudy likes to be this close  

(The camera in my phone did weird things with the color. He isn't dirty. Just the way the lens captured it without flash) :










One minute later 1:11 am CST. See that satisfied smile? MR. FAT AND HAPPY is dreaming of Reuben Sandwiches and fries LOL :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this thread. So happy for you and Rudy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw that is so precious, so happy Rudy is doing well, he couldn't have found a better forever home. Please give him a big hug from me!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Since Rudy hasn't had a ton of activity the past couple days except a little ball play (due to the rainy and freezing weather) I took him to the dog park for well over 2 hours today. As usual, he had a blast running around and wrestling with any dog who was in the mood.
> 
> It's neat how he politely goes to any dog he thinks may be interested and more or less 'asks' if they'd like to play:
> 
> ...


What a Ham & Cheese as well as a Rubenator !!!! Hold the sour kraut !!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am not sure I think that gorgeous boy is guilty of the crimes of which he stands or lays in this case accused......do you have anything other than circumstantial evidence? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Since Rudy hasn't had a ton of activity the past couple days except a little ball play (due to the rainy and freezing weather) I took him to the dog park for well over 2 hours today. As usual, he had a blast running around and wrestling with any dog who was in the mood.
> 
> It's neat how he politely goes to any dog he thinks may be interested and more or less 'asks' if they'd like to play:
> 
> ...


Rudy is hysterical. I guess you asked for it, by exposing him to Chicken McNuggets!
We leave no food out on the counter-we even put the bananas in the cabinet when we go out and our garbage is behind closed doors under the sink. You see, Smooch and Tucker were both counter surfers. We've come home to see Tucker with a bar of soap in this mouth, too, so now we close the bathroom door when we go out!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Tooo funny!:bowl:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahaha!  Rudy, you cheeky little monkey helping yourself to a meal! 
I love to hear about all of the fun that you are having with him, so happy for you. It sounds like Andy is whispering his food stealing secrets in Rudy's floppy ears


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artie would love living in your household Danny! We always stop at Arby's after our Cornell appointment so Artie can have a roast beast sandwich!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

There was no evidence left except an empty box and bag, so, yes, the case is entirely circumstantial LOL

No doubt Andy is smiling right now saying "Rudy, WAY TO GO, BUDDY!!" I can't count the times I brought takeout home for clients in my studio, went to wash my hands, and came back to empty sacks and wrappers. Andy would be super proud of Rudy's abilities, _especially_ since Rudy is shorter than Andy was 

I'm out doing a little shopping for the kitchen :


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

dborgers said:


> There was no evidence left except an empty box and bag, so, yes, the case is entirely circumstantial LOL
> 
> No doubt Andy is smiling right now saying "Rudy, WAY TO GO, BUDDY!!" I can't count the times I brought takeout home for clients in my studio, went to wash my hands, and came back to empty sacks and wrappers. Andy would be super proud of Rudy's abilities, _especially_ since Rudy is shorter than Andy was
> 
> I'm out doing a little shopping for the kitchen :


Danny....Remember they have super hearing and can hear the tumblers turning.... Rudy would look great in a mask... ! LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just caught Rudy reading this!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You are too funny, Danny!


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

I just love seeing them sleep on their backs. Most blissful sleep i guess... doggie disneyland...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha what a gem!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy and I were at the dog park this morning for a couple hours. Had a neat thing happen:

Rudy and I headed to the dog water fountain and there's a young lady and her parents already there. The young lady said "Wow, what a gorgeous boy!!" when Rudy walked up to her, tail wagging. She gave him some scritches then pointed to her own golden who was getting a drink at the doggy water fountain.

It was Olympic Gold Medalist Shawn Johnson (gymnast), who also won 3 silvers at the Beijing Olympics. She's attending Vanderbilt University after retiring at the ripe old age of 20..

I didn't let on I knew who she was, we just talked about goldens. Very, very nice person, as were her parents and golden.

Pretty neat.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If Charlie would read about Rudy's adventures he would be buying flying ticket to move to your place to get out from his house arrest (no he is great boy we blame nasty weather for that). 
Great stories, love your boy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up on Rudy's adventures this week. Love your stories about your boy, especially of him stealing the sandwich and fries! Very cool running into an Olympian Athlete at the park! Give that boy a big hug from us! We just love your boy!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe Rudy didn't get a "selfie" of Shawn Johnson and himself! That really is neat.

Now regarding the Reuben. My take on it is that Rudy figured you were tired and didn't want to bother you to make him a sandwich so he took matters into his own paws. God he is smart isn't he!! I love it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwww Rudy you are too funny and the stories your dad tells make me laugh. Have you ever thought of joining dawgie chat to share your abilities with the kids there??? They would love it. :wave:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Rudy and I were at the dog park this morning for a couple hours. Had a neat thing happen:
> 
> Rudy and I headed to the dog water fountain and there's a young lady and her parents already there. The young lady said "Wow, what a gorgeous boy!!" when Rudy walked up to her, tail wagging. She gave him some scritches then pointed to her own golden who was getting a drink at the doggy water fountain.
> 
> ...


I remember Shawn Johnson! Wow-very glad you met her and her golden and parents! I KNOW RUDY made a good impression. Love what you put about Rudy reading the book, "Confessions of a food thief!!"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy's dad didn't have his cell phone on him or I might have considered asking for a Rudy selfie with Shawn, though having worked with lots of well known people I tend to avoid acknowledging their fame when they're just out in public doing regular things. Shawn couldn't have been nicer though. My wife is a Dancing With The Stars fan and probably would have told her how much she enjoyed this dance or that one when Shawn was on the show (which she won, BTW).

It's a gorgeous 70 degree day. We're gonna hit the dog park again this afternoon as soon as Jane gets back. We're having the front bathroom remodeled, so I don't want to leave the house unattended.

I left half a container of blueberries on the counter after breakfast within "Rudy Range" Our bedroom is carpeted with light color carpet. 

Any tips on what removes blueberry stains? LOL


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha blueberries too? What a smart boy Yummo!
It reminds me of a very clever golden who ate a loaf of bread once but left the packaging   he he


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just logging in and catching up on all your adventures over the last week. WOW - sounds like you both have had some serious fun and lots of laughs as it should be.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a blueberry stain remover for carpets-
Removal of Blueberry Carpet Stain - How to Remove Blueberry Stains - Good Housekeeping

You and Jane don't like Rudy's interior decorating?

What a great and interesting week the two of you have had. 
Shawn Johnson always seemed like a level headed down to earth kind of girl, what a special moment for you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Any tips on what removes blueberry stains? LOL


 I can't guarantee that they will work with a blueberry stain, but I have been utterly amazed by the Capture carpet cleaning products. Courtesy of Charlie, we had a dark brown stain in the light tan carpet in our bedroom. I figured it would be there until the carpet was replaced or we had that section cut out. I used the Capture Soil-Release Pre-Mist, followed by the Capture Carpet and Rug Dry Cleaner. It took two treatments, but the stain is completely gone! I'm keeping these products around for frequent use.

Here's a pointer: Capture Dry Carpet and Rug Dry Cleaner.

We found these at local hardware stores, including Home Depot. It's worth doing price comparisons, since we found differences of 30% or more.

Good luck and please give Rudy a belly rub for me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhhh young Rudy is a surfer. Sounds like he's a good one, too. We were able to work with Tucker as a puppy and prevent a lot of that, but when we brought Bella home, she was already into it and hooked on it. She taught Tucker very well, so now we live our lives accordingly. They are crated when we go out, and nothing is left within their reach on any counter. Tucker in particular is quite long, so that pretty much means nothing gets left out anymore! LOL Has Jane forgiven him for the Reuben yet? 

Re: the blueberry stain, I'd approach that like a red wine or red juice stain. Here is a list of different approaches: http://www.redwinestainremovers.com. Good luck!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. Danny you are too funny. Been catching up on you and your new guy. What adventures and what a lucky fella (you both are  )


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny you crack me up. I love reading about 'Rudy's Escapades'. Rudy is a very lucky and happy dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm catching up on a bunch of threads today - including this one! It sounds like Rudy is loving life with you. I'm totally jealous that you got to meet Shawn Johnson! And I love that she has a Golden, too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah Rudy (and Danny), you warm my heart and make my day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It sounds like Rudy is helping himself to some very tasty treats from your kitchen counter  blueberries, nice and healthy! lol.

It sounds like you're both having so much fun, it's just great to hear all about your adventures together. That's so cool that you and Rudy had a celeb encounter too, I remember watching Shawn Johnson in the olympics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Rudy's dad didn't have his cell phone on him or I might have considered asking for a Rudy selfie with Shawn, though having worked with lots of well known people I tend to avoid acknowledging their fame when they're just out in public doing regular things. Shawn couldn't have been nicer though. My wife is a Dancing With The Stars fan and probably would have told her how much she enjoyed this dance or that one when Shawn was on the show (which she won, BTW).
> 
> It's a gorgeous 70 degree day. We're gonna hit the dog park again this afternoon as soon as Jane gets back. We're having the front bathroom remodeled, so I don't want to leave the house unattended.
> 
> ...


Danny: That is really tempting fate leaving blueberries on the counter! I don't think they would agree with Rudy, to say nothing of the carpet! Shawn Johnson is just a doll! I watched that Dancing with the Stars she won! Actually, Ken and I watch almost all of them!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much y'all 

We've been getting some stuff done on the house so it's been a little nuts.

The weather has been glorious. It was 75 today. Danny Boy was in his flip flops, shorts, and a tee shirt. 

We've been to the dog park a couple times, but mostly I've been taking him to the school football field since I've needed to be around for the workmen.

Happy Spring!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Claire's Friend sent Rudy some presents,. Rudy had a great time opening all of them. He was really squirmy with the rock star guitar sunglasses, but I managed, barely, after 25 attempts, to get one picture when they were still on his face LOL. . He's being good about sharing with Ollie, who shared in the fun and at this minute is asleep with the small stuffed toy on the bottom left of the 2nd picture under his chin. They both had fun tearing off and tearing up the tags after I put down the camera.

Thank you SM. That was super sweet of you 










This was the typical scene trying to get a pic with the shades on his face. One day when he's worn out I'll try again LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Talk about crazy weather! Yesterday it was 79 degrees. The low tomorrow night will be 29 - a 50 degree shift.

At least I found my flip flops for when spring actually arrives LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

What fantastic pics of Rudy-love his glasses and toys, thanks to Claire's Friend!
Yesterday it was 50 in Chicago, but we still have 1 ft. of snow in the front and backyard, but guess what, we have about 5 inches more snow this morning! 
It's going to snow until 1 P.M. My shorts and sandals will have a long wait!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos of Rudy! Looks like he had so much fun opening his lovely presents 
We've got crazy weather here too. We've gone from horrific flooding to a heatwave yesterday. Sammy is eagerly awaiting the day his paddling pool will come back into his life lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, Danny, try being in MI today--we're supposed to get 8 inches of snow!:no: Rudy looks like he is enjoying all of his presents from Susan Marie!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

or come to Chicago !


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just think about all the snow as feeding the Earth so flowers can grow


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Just think about all the snow as feeding the Earth so flowers can grow



Easy for you to say when you're down there in TN!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chicago*

We got 6 inches of snow last night!
Getting sick of this!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> We got 6 inches of snow last night!
> 
> Getting sick of this!



Yep, we got that much today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

For all my GRF friends having to deal with snow. When I win the lottery we're all going


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> For all my GRF friends having to deal with snow. When I win the lottery we're all going


We're not dealing with snow, but it sure looks nice there! Sammy said he can picture himself with shades on in that hammock


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely pix, Danny. They warm my heart. Thank you.

Howling winds are in the process of dropping temperatures here almost 50 degrees in a matter of hours. I have had enough of winter to last a lifetime.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I sure hope you win the lottery! I'm so tired of shoveling and snow blowing here. It was in the 50's yesterday and today a snowstorm between 5-8" in some places and now windchill below zero tomorrow!

Loved the pics of Rudy opening his presents from SM.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been coming down with a cold all day. Since I've been sneezing for a couple hours, I went ahead and printed out a pic of Father Guido Sarducci to hang on the wall so Jane doesn't have to keep saying "Bless You!". 








​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Hope you nip that cold in the bud.
Oh, how I remember Father Guido Sarducci-just loved him!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Feel better soon Danny.

Rudy...hope that you have a great day with your Dad! If you're lucky you might find another warm sandwich on the kitchen counter to steal


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I make awesome chicken soup, wish you were closer.
I LOVED Father Guido Sarducci, had forgotten all about him until you mentioned it. Ah, those were the days. Remember Jane and Dan doing point/counter-point? Some classic stuff there. And of course, Roseann Roseannadanna.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The original SNL cast were brilliant, weren't they?  Seems nowadays the skits go on way after the joke is over.

My wife Jane and I have done "Point Counterpoint" with each other for laughs, having the same names and all LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Loved the SNL original cast! Do you mean, Jane, you .......?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Loved the SNL original cast! Do you mean, Jane, you .......?


Absolutely LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg! Too funny! Dan Akroyd and Jane Curtin were hysterical in those bits!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, Father Guido Sarducci- a blast from the past. I love checking in on this thread to see what you and Rudy are up to. And welcome to the club - I have a cold too! Plus while we missed the latest snowstorm here in Wisconsin - it went south to punish Illinois - my back yard is thawing around the edges today. The girls found a nice soft spot to dig a big mud hole. They arrived at the back door covered with mud. Between having a cold and the muddy dog cleanup -- *#!%#^&*!!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Our big Sat night when I was a teen was staying up untill 11 to watch SNL too funny! Thanks for the memories.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh man...that was back when SNL was good. Rosanna Rosanna Danna...lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosanna*

I loved Rosanna Danna and Father Guido Sarducci!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the first day I've felt relatively OK. Time for him to get to stretch those legs and run. He's been a really really good boy while Dad hasn't felt so good


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> This is the first day I've felt relatively OK. Time for him to get to stretch those legs and run. He's been a really really good boy while Dad hasn't felt so good


Danny

Glad you're feeling better and I'm sure that Rudy is, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy got a package from KathyL, which was a big hit!!! Thank you, Kathy! 

(Pardon the mess .. we're doing some spring cleaning)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that you're feeling better. Looks like Rudy enjoyed his special treats (and Ollie and Katie too, they're so cute!)


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Katie ate her treat without even barking at it -- now that's an endorsement!

Happy St. Patrick's Day to you guys!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

KathyL said:


> Katie ate her treat without even barking at it -- now that's an endorsement!


That's a fact!! Everyone loved them. Thank you so much 

Happy St. Patrick's Day to you as well


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! How in the world did I overlook this?!?!?!? 

It must be super dusty again as I'm all teary  Looking forward to continued adventures with Rudy, Katie and Ollie


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jane and Ollie have caught the cold I had last week. They're both sneezing and napping.

BTW, I received this picture of Rudy after he was rescued from the back yard where he was found:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Love the picture of Rudy.
So sorry that Jane and Ollie are sick!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I hope Jane and Ollie are feeling better soon.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely photo of handsome Rudy.
I bet he's having the time of his life with you


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Now Rudy knows that the best stuff comes from Wisconsin - brats (sausages - not the kid type), deep fried cheese curds... Enjoyed the video and On Wisconsin background music. Now if the mud would just dry up around here before I go crazy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Not much to report lately. Been taking care of Jane. 

Rudy and I went to the dog park this morning for an hour, then to a couple stores to shop for indestructible toys. All three of the 'fur kids' got frozen tuna ice cream cups. 

Spring has sprung. Won't be too long now before the lake warms up so Rudy can dive in the water


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> The original SNL cast were brilliant, weren't they?  Seems nowadays the skits go on way after the joke is over.
> 
> My wife Jane and I have done "Point Counterpoint" with each other for laughs, having the same names and all LOL


I so miss those early days of SNL and all the great stars like Jane Curtin, Gilda Radner, Belushi. I could go on forever, not the same SNL like it was back in those days.

Hope you're feeling better, sorry to hear Jane and Rudy are now sick. 

Y'all take care of yourselves and get to feeling better. Spring is around the corner, (actually it's arrived where I am), got to get feeling better so you all can enjoy it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Now Rudy knows that the best stuff comes from Wisconsin - brats (sausages - not the kid type), deep fried cheese curds... Enjoyed the video and On Wisconsin background music. Now if the mud would just dry up around here before I go crazy!!


LOVE Brats, we grilled some last night as a matter of fact. 

Love cheese curds too, however, I've never had them fried.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It sounds like the flu is going around your house. I just heard somewhere that there is an awful strain of flu out there. I think the crazy weather brings this on.

When I looked at that picture of Rudy sitting outside his old house, it's so sad that someone would just leave him to fend for himself. Well, he won't know what want means anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Not much to report lately. Been taking care of Jane.
> 
> Rudy and I went to the dog park this morning for an hour, then to a couple stores to shop for indestructible toys. All three of the 'fur kids' got frozen tuna ice cream cups.
> 
> Spring has sprung. Won't be too long now before the lake warms up so Rudy can dive in the water



So sorry that Jane is still ill! Do you still have company?
As far as indestructible toys, the only kind we'll buy Tucker and Tonka anymore are the Kong toys-no more stuffed toys for them!

The top of our pool still has a block of ice on it. I don't know if we'll ever get in it, again!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looking forward to some videos of diving Rudy


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Omg, frozen tuna ice cream cups? I might have to modify my frozen yogurt cup recipe, what lucky ducks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope Jane is feeling better. We can't wait for summer! Can't wait to see Rudy diving in the lake!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so happy that Rudy is such a perfect fit for you  I am sure Andy had his paw in this 

I am sorry that Jane and Ollie have been sick. I had the flu shot last year and I still got the flu about 3 weeks ago - there is so much going around in our state. 
I hope all feel better soon.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you're all feeling slightly better. Wishing you and Rudy a great weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY all  Jane and Ollie are finally over their flues/colds. Just in time for her to enjoy her best friend and her husband visiting from out of town. They've headed back to Virginia now. Her friend of decades is allergic to any dogs but hypoallergenic fur types like Ollie, so Katie and Rudy had to stay in the back part of the house. Rudy got bored while we entertained our company, so he pulled some of my clothes, both jackets, a 12 pack of bath tissue, my shoes, the quilt on his dog bed, 2 flashlights, 3 towels, the toys that were back there, and his 16' retractable leash (which he got off a 4' high hook) out the dog door and into one particular area in the back yard. LOL!! Like he decided to go camping. Silly boy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS - Rudy had 4 hours of running and hiking today in the warm temperatures and sunshine (which have already ended until next weekend). I gave him a bath when we got home at 6 o'clock. Since 7 pm he's been sleeping on the couch with his head in my lap. Tired pup  Probably dreaming about his very first BBQ turkey sandwich from Hog Heaven. Since we were out and I was hungry, I couldn't very well torture him and eat mine in front of him without getting him one of his own, could I


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds like Rudy was very busy while you entertained your company! Silly boy!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my, it sounds like Rudy certainly cured his boredom destroying all those things! We forget at Sammy and Rudy's age that they're still huge puppies dont we ha! Sammy was chilling out on the decking the other morning. I'd only left him for 2 minutes when I came back to him flying the rubber doormat in the air, we then had a good game of zoomies as I tried to retrieve it back. Glad to hear that you both had fun in the sunshine. Bet Rudy enjoyed his sandwich too! Sammy says one of those would go down a treat for him too  LOL. Imagine the chaos if Rudy and Sammy were to play together, they would have SO much fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> TY all  Jane and Ollie are finally over their flues/colds. Just in time for her to enjoy her best friend and her husband visiting from out of town. They've headed back to Virginia now. Her friend of decades is allergic to any dogs but hypoallergenic fur types like Ollie, so Katie and Rudy had to stay in the back part of the house. Rudy got bored while we entertained our company, so he pulled some of my clothes, both jackets, a 12 pack of bath tissue, my shoes, the quilt on his dog bed, 2 flashlights, 3 towels, the toys that were back there, and his 16' retractable leash (which he got off a 4' high hook) out the dog door and into one particular area in the back yard. LOL!! Like he decided to go camping. Silly boy!!


Sounds like Rudy is quite a character. Be sure to tell him what you want to take on the camping trip next time, so he can pack it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Rudy just makes me smile and smile!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Love reading Rudy's story!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It sounds like Rudy was rearranging the area while you were with friends. Crazy Rudy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear that Rudy is still enjoying life and that you're maintaining your sense of humour for all his puppy antics. 
I have a winter jacket with all the 
pockets chewed out as a souveneir of a dog- sitting stint at my son's house .His golden boy Angus snuck down in the middle of the night and helped himself to the treats that were in my pocket, through the fabric of course.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY all 

3 hours at the dog park today. Rudy had loads of wrestling matches, running around, and a whole lot of fun.

A few days ago he blew bubbles in the doggie water fountain with his nose. Now, 75% of the time he's at the water fountain it's to play with it. He is so drawn to it. Not so much out of thirst, but to try to figure out where the bubbles are coming from when he sticks his nose under the water and blows LOL Then he paws at the water trying to catch the bubbles. It's so funny to watch. 

Rudy charms everyone. Hops up on numerous stranger's laps and gives them a kiss. We went to Hog Heaven afterwards, where Rudy had a small, plain turkey sandwich. It was a really fun day for him.

Yesterday, myself, Rudy, and David (the son of a GRF member attending college here in Nashville) went to the dog park, then out to the lake to walk around the campground on the water's edge. Rudy wanted to jump in SO badly. Won't be long now, Rudy boy!!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

We spoke with David just before dinner. You and he are definitely teaching Rudy some bad habits ... McDonald's AND mac and cheese from Edley's BBQ?!! Of course 3 hours at the dog park probably burned all those calories and more.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a wonderful story. The pictures had me grinning from ear to ear! Thanks Rudy  By the way, any chance of you sharing some nuggets? They look yummy! :wave:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> We spoke with David just before dinner. You and he are definitely teaching Rudy some bad habits ... McDonald's AND mac and cheese from Edley's BBQ?!! Of course 3 hours at the dog park probably burned all those calories and more.


Ha ha. 'Tis only every now and then. Something to fill his dreams besides dreaming about playing with other dogs and chasing crows out of the back yard, 

Did David tell you we went to PetCo, where I had to spend another $47 on a 26' retractable leash because Rudy took his other one off the hook and buried it somewhere in the back yard? LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

mybuddy said:


> This is a wonderful story. The pictures had me grinning from ear to ear! Thanks Rudy  By the way, any chance of you sharing some nuggets? They look yummy! :wave:


Yes, I will gladly share my chicken nuggets. Especially if you'll dog wrestle and run around with me. 

- Rudy


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Ha ha. 'Tis only every now and then. Something to fill his dreams besides dreaming about playing with other dogs and chasing crows out of the back yard,
> 
> Did David tell you we went to PetCo, where I had to spend another $47 on a 26' retractable leash because Rudy took his other one off the hook and buried it somewhere in the back yard? LOL


David didn't mention that ... silly Rudy!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Yes, I will gladly share my chicken nuggets. Especially if you'll dog wrestle and run around with me.
> 
> - Rudy


No problem Rudy! Anything for you!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This absolutely warms my heart. Rudy sounds like a character.

Danny, I'm sure you remember me talking about our Jake. The first week he was with us, he took everything out of our garage, every day. He was such a wild thing. The friends who picked him up & brought him to our house "just for the night" kept saying, "we'll take him to the shelter". We didn't even consider it. We saw the potential in him.

Congratulations again!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Next thing you know you'll be buying Rudy a car, or maybe a swimming pool!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A couple short videos:

Rudy scoring a burger at McDonald's:






Looking for a wrestling buddy at the dog park:






​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Next thing you know you'll be buying Rudy a car, or maybe a swimming pool!


No car until he's 18 


Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> This absolutely warms my heart. Rudy sounds like a character.
> 
> Danny, I'm sure you remember me talking about our Jake. The first week he was with us, he took everything out of our garage, every day. He was such a wild thing. The friends who picked him up & brought him to our house "just for the night" kept saying, "we'll take him to the shelter". We didn't even consider it. We saw the potential in him.
> 
> Congratulations again!!


Thank you 

I absolutely remember Jake.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great videos Danny. Rudy reminds me so much of Andy when he's enjoying that hamburger awww  Rudy has such a gorgeous coat.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry's jealous -- David never shares his fries with him. He heard David's voice in the video and immediately popped up and came to the computer. You've made two goldens - Harry and Rudy -- very happy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> Great videos Danny. Rudy reminds me so much of Andy when he's enjoying that hamburger awww  Rudy has such a gorgeous coat.


Aw, I was thinking about Andy as well watching Rudy eat that burger. Good times 



Davidrob2 said:


> Harry's jealous -- David never shares his fries with him. He heard David's voice in the video and immediately popped up and came to the computer. You've made two goldens - Harry and Rudy -- very happy.


Tell Harry that Rudy is training David to share his fries and whatnot LOL It's going to be a fun summer for Harry!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

That really is a nice park. I loved the way Rudy just jumped up the retaining wall to check out what was going on. He really is a keeper.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

KathyL said:


> That really is a nice park. I loved the way Rudy just jumped up the retaining wall to check out what was going on. He really is a keeper.


He wanders the 5 acres asking every dog he sees if they want to play. If they give him the right look, Rudy play bows and it's on. He has about 4 or 5 regular wrestling buddies by now who are there at different times of the day. Today it was Walter, a golden, and Buzz, a boxer. Rudy had a lot of fun playing with a 12 week old lab puppy too.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a doll!! I'm so happy for you all!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Danny, Rudy looks great! He has such a beautiful looking coat and looks so happy. Love hearing and seeing his adventures!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Danny, Rudy looks great! He has such a beautiful looking coat and looks so happy. Love hearing and seeing his adventures!


Thanks, Cathy 

Rudy is such a sweet and happy boy. He's the first rescue I've adopted who's still a bit of a puppy at a year old. After all the stuff Andy went through the last year and a half of his life, and the heartache his loss brought, Rudy is the perfect boy to have adopted. I'm having a lot of fun!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> He wanders the 5 acres asking every dog he sees if they want to play. If they give him the right look, Rudy play bows and it's on. He has about 4 or 5 regular wrestling buddies by now who are there at different times of the day. Today it was Walter, a golden, and Buzz, a boxer. Rudy had a lot of fun playing with a 12 week old lab puppy too.


It's obvious that Rudy is quite the social butterfly!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> It's obvious that Rudy is quite the social butterfly!!


He really likes people too. He's liable to walk up to anyone sitting on a bench or picnic table, put his paws on their lap or shoulders and lay a big old kiss on 'em


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't wait to meet him (you and Jane too) this summer. Sure hope we can meet up when you guys are in Michigan!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great videos! Rudy is having the time of his life with you  Andy will be so proud that another goldie is enjoying a mcdonalds burger just like he did. Sammy says I need to sort it out and let him sample some mcdonalds food very soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I can't wait to meet him (you and Jane too) this summer. Sure hope we can meet up when you guys are in Michigan!


I wouldn't miss the opportunity for the world. I'm looking forward to meeting Gunner and Honey too 



HolDaisy said:


> Great videos! Rudy is having the time of his life with you  Andy will be so proud that another goldie is enjoying a mcdonalds burger just like he did. Sammy says I need to sort it out and let him sample some mcdonalds food very soon!


We don't go overboard on treats like that. Maybe once a week, and usually pulled turkey or 4 McNuggets Rudy sure enjoys super special treats, as you can tell. I know some people would never feed anything like that to their dogs, but Andy and Rudy were so food deprived, to the point of starvation, food is a HUGE deal, and I like making them happy


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you Danny!!!! arty2:


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

There are no adequate words in the world to express the joy of watching your boy play nicely with other kids. I am so pleased for you Danny, you get to enjoy this wonderful feeling so often through Rudy 
In the same way there are no words to express the joy of chicken nuggets and Rudy gets to experience this through you, along with your ever present TLC.
It is a win win situation. What a joyful love story and celebration of one another.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you Danny!!!! arty2:


Thanks!! We're both happy campers. Even Ollie is beginning to quit his 'grumbling' (sounds just like grumbling at having to 'share' me LOL) 



Doug said:


> There are no adequate words in the world to express the joy of watching your boy play nicely with other kids. I am so pleased for you Danny, you get to enjoy this wonderful feeling so often through Rudy
> In the same way there are no words to express the joy of chicken nuggets and Rudy gets to experience this through you, along with your ever present TLC.
> It is a win win situation. What a joyful love story and celebration of one another.


Thank you. Rudy is proof yet again that losing a beloved golden doesn't mean you can't love another one just as much. Win/Win is right!! He makes me laugh and smile several times an hour


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

> I know some people would never feed anything like that to their dogs, but Andy and Rudy were so food deprived, to the point of starvation, food is a HUGE deal, and I like making them happy


I think the occasional treat for them is good  when we picked Tizer up we stopped at mcdonalds for lunch after long drive. He was sat in the back of the car, we were new people to him and his chicken nugget treat let him know he was in safe hands lol. Sammy also has sampled quite a variety of treats too. You just can't say no to those big brown eyes staring at you ha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> I think the occasional treat for them is good  when we picked Tizer up we stopped at mcdonalds for lunch after long drive. He was sat in the back of the car, we were new people to him and his chicken nugget treat let him know he was in safe hands lol. Sammy also has sampled quite a variety of treats too. You just can't say no to those big brown eyes staring at you ha.


A treat bonanza has always been a great way of saying "you're safe with me" whenever I've picked up a rescue or adopted a new dog. You could see in the video I posted the day I got him how Rudy responded to his first McNuggets: "WOWZER!!! YIPPEE!!! YUM!!!"  

Some of the treats I buy Rudy gets at home definitely don't appeal to me, but he and our crew love them: dehydrated beef lung, dried catfish skins, bully sticks, marrow bones, etc etc.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations Door gets and sweet boy, Rudy!!! I just read your thread! I'm so happy for you and Rudy. You've both hit the jack pot! This is fate, pure and simple. No doubt Andy had his paws and heart in this. Rudy is a beautiful boy! What a difference from the first picture to the dog park video! His coat is shiny, he's gained muscle and he moves with confidence and pure joy. ? Thank you for saving another Earth Angel. Well done!!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

JeanieBeth said:


> Congratulations Door gets and sweet boy, Rudy!!! I just read your thread! I'm so happy for you and Rudy. You've both hit the jack pot! This is fate, pure and simple. No doubt Andy had his paws and heart in this. Rudy is a beautiful boy! What a difference from the first picture to the dog park video! His coat is shiny, he's gained muscle and he moves with confidence and pure joy. ? Thank you for saving another Earth Angel. Well done!!?


Thank you  Andy couldn't have helped facilitate me getting a better boy to adopt.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

It was worth the wait to find that sweet Rudy 
As for treats: life is to be lived! In moderation of course. Olliver was just blown away our first mickey d drivethru for him. Plain burger hold the onions


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A dog version of the old Burger King commercial:

"Hold the pickles hold the onions hold the sauces not the bun and hand that burger back to me to gobble to-daaaaaay"


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy looks great! Love his shiny coat, and his lovely manners taking hamburgers, LOL.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Shew!! Quite an eventful day:

We bought a new couch for the den, which was delivered this morning. The one it replaced is 8' long and very heavy. I couldn't figure out how to get it out by myself, so "Danny The Handyman" lifts the couch on end, pulls out his tools, and begins to unbolt the heavy metal base so it'll be easier to move out of the house. The base is a heavy and complex contraption with spring loaded hinges for the footrests and reclining backs. It had a couple dozen bolts attaching it to the 8' length in various places. I'd gotten all the bolts out but something was keeping the base from coming all the way off. Discovered it was the cables that run to switches to make the footrest pop up and allow reclining. So I cut the first cable. Bad move. 

A few moments later, while I was trying to pull the base loose, my right ring finger was inside a scissor-like space in the metal mechanism. The footrest sprung out suddenly. I was able to catch it with my left hand before it extended all the way, but not before it cut my finger to the bone. It could have been much worse. Like breaking or maybe even severing it. Counting my lucky stars!

Within moments the den looks like a crime scene with the red stuff pooling on the hardwood floor. Jane runs into the den and we rush to the front bathroom where the first aid kit is. While standing over the sink I passed out cold and came to on the floor. Jane said my head hit the edge of the sink cabinet and bounced off, fell backwards and hit a cabinet behind me with my head, and then the floor. After I came to on the floor a few minutes later, still gushing red from my finger, thinking I'd taken enough time to gather my senses, I got up and promptly passed out again and went down like a rag doll. When I came to again, Jane helped me to the car and rushed me to the ER. 

Finger's stitched up. Although I sustained a pretty bad concussion the CT scan didn't show anything serious enough to keep me in the hospital. Nothing I shouldn't recover from in a few days they say. I feel badly that I scared the living bejeezus out of her when I went down. Counting my blessings it all didn't turn out worse than it did, and, most importantly, that Jane was home. I would have been in serious trouble if she hadn't been home.

Also grateful for the fried chocolate pie Jane bought me that's already helping my body replace the blood loss


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Danny, so sorry! As a handyman, I make a better anything else. I fix one thing and wind up breaking two others - or injuring myself. Suggestion: surround yourself with bubble wrap prior to any further hazardous adventures. You'll land softer. ;-) Blessings! Pray you heal quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh you are lucky Jane was there and able to think fast and get you to ER. I bet you're going to feel some pain tomorrow. And I hope you get a tetanus shot regularly. 
Hope you feel better.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no, sorry to hear about your accident. Thankfully Jane was there to help you, must have been quite a worry for you both! Get some rest and take it easy for a few days. I'm sure Rudy will give you lots of love  Get well soon.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

1oldparson said:


> Danny, so sorry! As a handyman, I make a better anything else. I fix one thing and wind up breaking two others - or injuring myself. Suggestion: surround yourself with bubble wrap prior to any further hazardous adventures. You'll land softer. ;-) Blessings! Pray you heal quickly.


Thanks  I need to surround myself with bubble wrap!!  My "handyman" comment was purely tongue-in-cheek. I was feeling so super manly surrounded by tools ... until I screwed up. LOL 



KathyL said:


> Oh you are lucky Jane was there and able to think fast and get you to ER. I bet you're going to feel some pain tomorrow. And I hope you get a tetanus shot regularly.
> Hope you feel better.


Thanks  I got a fresh tetanus shot in the ER. They prescribed Tramadol for pain relief, which is what the late great Andy took for his arthritis the last couple years of his life. I've been thinking about Andy ever since I saw the scrip. He'll be gone a year this Saturday. Andy was such an incredible boy. I sure miss him. 



> Originally Posted by* HolDaisy*
> Oh no, sorry to hear about your accident. Thankfully Jane was there to help you, must have been quite a worry for you both! Get some rest and take it easy for a few days. I'm sure Rudy will give you lots of love
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  I am VERY lucky Jane was home. She was more worried than I was since I was pretty out of it. I cleared my calendar and am going to take it easy the next few days.

On another note, Ollie was barking at the window from his perch on the living room couch when we got back home from the ER at 4 o'clock. Jane spotted a 40-50 lb mix breed stray across the street at the high school and took some food over. It's pretty skittish and ran off, so she couldn't see if it had a collar or not. I just went back and left a lot of food and water and a trail of treats leading to an entryway in an attempt to coax it out of the rain for the night. Put up an ad on Craigslist with a description and pic of the high school with notes on the pic pointing to where it's hanging out. Poor thing. It's pouring rain and pretty chilly.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!!! What a day...I bet you are glad it is over. I hope the chocolate pie has now replenished your blood loss. Then to discover a stray dog. I really do think there must be a sign up with your address for any dog needing help so they can find you!! Take it easy and no more "handyman" work for a little while.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Good grief - what a day indeed! Years ago, a neighbor's handyman (yes, really a handyman) was using a table saw and had a similar accident. My neighbor had come out to pick up her mail and found him. Fortunately, it was stitches and meds for him too and a new handyman to finish repairing my neighbor's floor. 

Heal quickly!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

SandyK said:


> OMG!!! What a day...I bet you are glad it is over. I hope the chocolate pie has now replenished your blood loss. Then to discover a stray dog. I really do think there must be a sign up with your address for any dog needing help so they can find you!! Take it easy and no more "handyman" work for a little while.


 TY  No doubt I'm now an official member of the "Handyman Hall of Shame" LOL 

The stray is still across the street. The food is a big draw for this one, so I'll continue using as a draw to hopefully keep it close and get a lead around him/her ASAP so I can get it checked for a chip, and if no responses or 'lost' matches on Craigslist in the coming days, get him/her into a rescue down here called "A Place To Bark" that does wonderful work. Fingers crossed (except the one I hurt LOL).



hubbub said:


> Good grief - what a day indeed! Years ago, a neighbor's handyman (yes, really a handyman) was using a table saw and had a similar accident. My neighbor had come out to pick up her mail and found him. Fortunately, it was stitches and meds for him too and a new handyman to finish repairing my neighbor's floor.
> 
> Heal quickly!


Thank you  Wow, that guy was really lucky someone found him! 

Please give Hannah a scritch from me in her favorite place. She has a place in my heart


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Gasp! What a shock! I am so glad that you are "ok."
Thank goodness for Jane... and pie! 
Wishing you a speedy and comfortable recovery on your new couch

Wow, a year? Andy may have been gone for a year but in a lot of ways it does not seem that long as his spirit and memories are ever present.

Sending you waves of comfort and peace!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Doug said:


> Gasp! What a shock! I am so glad that you are "ok."
> Thank goodness for Jane... and pie!
> Wishing you a speedy and comfortable recovery on your new couch
> 
> ...


Thank you  I'm reclined with my feet up on the new couch. the fried chocolate pie building me new blood cells.  Rudy approves of the new couch and is snoozing next to me on it right now. 

Ya, it's hard to believe it's already a year since Andy returned to Heaven. Doesn't seem that long ago, though enough time has passed that I smile instead of tearing up or getting wistful when I think about him. Andy's spirit is still a strong presence in our house and I think about him on a daily basis. We were 'soul' brothers. 

Of all the pain relievers the doc could have prescribed today, it was an "Andy thing" to me the doc happened to prescribe the same painkiller Andy took. 

Rudy wears Andy's round leather collar. I thought it would be a nice way of continuing the chain of love while honoring Andy's memory


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the accident, but glad you are okay now. Take care and enough passing out! BTW, I passed out a couple of years ago, hit my head, and still suffer occasional vertigo.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Danny! My goodness. I am so glad u r ok! Wow. Scary 
Question: whatever happened to couch?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Appreciate it  

My wonderful neighbors across the street came over last night and finished disassembling the couch, which is in pieces outside to be hauled away.

I've taken Old Parson's suggestion and had my neighbor get me ready to change a lightbulb


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, how scary! Glad to hear you are (more or less) okay.
Be careful with concussion. The worst often shows up a day or two later. 
Thinking of you!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope u r on the mend Danny!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How scary! I'm glad you're ok, Danny! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Yikes Sure hope you are doing ok!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I just saw this. Hope everything is OK today. Next time call David and he will have three or four 19/20-year-olds over there to help you dismantle/carry anything you need.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear. That sounds scary. Hope you're doing OK and will try to get some rest.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Shew!! Quite an eventful day:
> 
> We bought a new couch for the den, which was delivered this morning. The one it replaced is 8' long and very heavy. I couldn't figure out how to get it out by myself, so "Danny The Handyman" lifts the couch on end, pulls out his tools, and begins to unbolt the heavy metal base so it'll be easier to move out of the house. The base is a heavy and complex contraption with spring loaded hinges for the footrests and reclining backs. It had a couple dozen bolts attaching it to the 8' length in various places. I'd gotten all the bolts out but something was keeping the base from coming all the way off. Discovered it was the cables that run to switches to make the footrest pop up and allow reclining. So I cut the first cable. Bad move.
> 
> ...


Danny: Oh, my God, I am so glad you are o.k. Watch it with the concussion though! I know Jane will watch you closely-thank God she was there.
Did they say why you passed out?

My cousin Joe, did pass away-we just attended the funeral is South Bend, Indiana, yesterday.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My goodness Danny, what an ordeal you AND Jane just had.....I'm so glad you are doing better. I'm sure its all the TLC you are getting.

I try to do things on my own all the time without asking for help. Its been tough on my body and I'm learning to ask for help. I just about knocked myself out last weekend. I was trying to move a very large rock. I lifted it up to place on the pullcart when Gunner came over to see what I was doing. I flipped the rock down on the base of the cart and the whole cart slammed into my head. I got a huge goose egg size lump. I iced it and took ibuprofen. Swelling went down and headache away. Head is still sore and head is a pretty yellow\green.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks ya'll 

I just woke up after sleeping a gazillion hours. Feeling pretty good compared to yesterday.

Someone asked why I passed out: For some strange reason I can't stand the sight of my own blood and have passed out from the sight of it ever since I was a kid. Other people? I'm fine. Bloodtest? ON THE FLOOR! Yesterday I told myself not to look, but since I was at the sink starting first aid I couldn't help it. Weird stuff.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, the stray is still across the street. Ate all the food I left last night, so I brought a new full bowl and some treats. Hoping to get a picture of it in the daylight tomorrow to post on CL. So far, no one's written me about it.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Glad you are feeling better and Rudy is loving his new couch! 

Just a little FYI...Tramadol is about the only pain med the ERs can prescribe anymore without drawing attention for over distributing narcotics. It is controlled, but not on the same schedule as the ones people like to abuse, so that's why everyone gets them at the ER. 

My husband was trying to pass a kidney stone a few months ago and was in severe pain, and they would only give him Tramadol in the ER until they got the CT results back with proof of the stone. 

I hope the rain has let up down your way! It has been pouring down here since about 8 pm last night - I have some unhappy fur kids! The little ones do not like to get wet, and Ruby hates the thunder and lightning. Needless to say, I have a shadow today.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny oh my goodness. What a terrible accident. Yikes. Scary how things can happen in a second. I'm so sorry this happened and so glad Jane was home!!! .... (thinking about Andy today)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my! How scary. Glad your feeling better!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of saying goodbye to Andy. I've smiled a lot thinking about Andy this past year, though yesterday was more of a bittersweet day. 

During one melancholy moment, Rudy came over to me and started kissing me all over my face and neck like he'd never get another chance. For a good couple minutes. It was just what I needed to get me laughing again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of saying goodbye to Andy. I've smiled a lot thinking about Andy this past year, though yesterday was more of a bittersweet day.
> 
> During one melancholy moment, Rudy came over to me and started kissing me all over my face and neck like he'd never get another chance. For a good couple minutes. It was just what I needed to get me laughing again.


Oh, Danny, I know Andy is smiling at you guys from the Rainbow Bridge and as Steve Harlin always says, you will be reunited!
Don't take this the wrong way, but glad to hear that you always pass out from blood so I know there is nothing else physically wrong with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my, I am glad you are feeling better, how scary it was.
I was thinking of Andy too, anniversary dates are never easy. I know sweet Rudy will take care of you and make you happy again.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Danny, I'm just now catching up. I'm so glad you're alright. What an experience. 

Rudy's such a good boy, giving you kisses. He knew you were having a rough time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Yesterday was the 1 year anniversary of saying goodbye to Andy. I've smiled a lot thinking about Andy this past year, though yesterday was more of a bittersweet day.
> 
> During one melancholy moment, Rudy came over to me and started kissing me all over my face and neck like he'd never get another chance. For a good couple minutes. It was just what I needed to get me laughing again.


What a good boy Rudy is. There really is no better healer than a golden. When we lost Daisy I was adamant that I could never have another golden, after having Sammy now I honestly can't imagine life without our little ray of sunshine. Andy certainly sent you a special boy to mend your broken hearts. Give Rudy a big hug and tummy rub from me


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  Ya, the first anniversary is the hardest. It's still close enough to feel like not very long ago, but also a turning point where we walk on, but never forget. I know Andy is really glad I have this bundle of love named Rudy. 

(I only had to move my right arm a little to pass the hugs and tummy rubs to Rudy. And flick my wrist to love on Ollie. He's stuck to me like glue too )


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Give Rudy a nose kiss from me please. I so know what you mean. It seems like yesterday that our home was Jake & Lillie's too. I miss them everyday. I doesn't seem possible that it has been 3 and a half years. Of course, we have Maddie & Basil. Live is never dull with these too. Live goes on.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Man, you don't check the forum for a few days and this happens! Glad you're on the mend. That bubble wrap is a great idea!  Is it terrible that I wondered if you got a lot of blood on the new couch?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my gosh! I just saw your post about your accident! Thank goodness you're okay. I was more worried about your smacking your head. So glad Jane was there and that you had it checked out in the ER. Your hand must be so painful. Rest up and get better soon. Sending you positive healing thoughts. 




dborgers said:


> Thanks  Ya, the first anniversary is the hardest. It's still close enough to feel like not very long ago, but also a turning point where we walk on, but never forget. I know Andy is really glad I have this bundle of love named Rudy.


I agree. The first anniversary IS the hardest. I felt sad inside all day. But you're so right about how much it helps to have another furry friend. I know Andy would definitely approve.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

No stains on the new couch .. it hadn't arrived when the accident happened. 

I'm about to change a door handle, so I'm in my new custom bubble wrap suit and helmet


----------



## aMomOnTheRun (Mar 9, 2014)

Aww what a handsome boy!! He's so lucky to have a mama like you to love him now!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks  Ya, the first anniversary is the hardest. It's still close enough to feel like not very long ago, but also a turning point where we walk on, but never forget. I know Andy is really glad I have this bundle of love named Rudy.
> 
> (I only had to move my right arm a little to pass the hugs and tummy rubs to Rudy. And flick my wrist to love on Ollie. He's stuck to me like glue too )


It is hard, but our furry ones make it tolerable. I know Andy would be so happy!

I think that Bubble Wrap Suit is a good idea, if you are going to do any more household projects!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It was a beautiful, sunny 80 degree day. Late afternoon, I went to Animal Control to look for the dog we've been feeding at the high school across the street, but seems to have disappeared yesterday once everyone came back from spring break. It wasn't at the high school or animal control. Perhaps it found its way back home. I did get signed up to volunteer, giving baths and taking dogs for walks and play to help them be as adoptable as possible.

Rudy and I headed to the dog park after rush hour tonight. He, as always, had a super fun time. It's so sweet the way he asks dogs to play, bowing with tail wagging, then a fun game of bitey face/chase. He snuck up on a couple dogs he'd already played with like Andy did with the squirrels in Centennial Park last summer (insert David Attenborough voiceover LOL )

There was a nice young lady with a husky Rudy enjoyed playing with. She was holding a little ball of white fluff in her arms. She just started fostering a 6 week old Great Pyrenees puppy today for Big Fluffy Dogs that was found wandering by itself with no mama in sight. Bless her heart. I held it for half an hour or so while it snoozed in my arms. What a precious little soul. I'm so grateful there are rescues like Big Fluffy Dogs and others who watch out for 'the least of these', as Jesus put it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> It was a beautiful, sunny 80 degree day. Late afternoon, I went to Animal Control to look for the dog we've been feeding at the high school across the street, but seems to have disappeared yesterday once everyone came back from spring break. It wasn't at the high school or animal control. Perhaps it found its way back home. I did get signed up to volunteer, giving baths and taking dogs for walks and play to help them be as adoptable as possible.
> 
> Rudy and I headed to the dog park after rush hour tonight. He, as always, had a super fun time. It's so sweet the way he asks dogs to play, bowing with tail wagging, then a fun game of bitey face/chase. He snuck up on a couple dogs he'd already played with like Andy did with the squirrels in Centennial Park last summer (insert David Attenborough voiceover LOL )
> 
> There was a nice young lady with a husky Rudy enjoyed playing with. She was holding a little ball of white fluff in her arms. She just started fostering a 6 week old Great Pyrenees puppy today for Big Fluffy Dogs that was found wandering by itself with no mama in sight. Bless her heart. I held it for half an hour or so while it snoozed in my arms. What a precious little soul. I'm so grateful there are rescues like Big Fluffy Dogs and others who watch out for 'the least of these', as Jesus put it.


Wow! 80 DEGREES sounds wonderful! Hope the dog you've been feeding found his way to a very safe place! Big Fluffy Dogs is a wonderful rescue!
Sounds like Rudy is having a REALLY FUN TIME!!


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Danny, just dropping by to say thank you for replying my PM. 

Yes, I believe we will see all our babies again someday. I believe Kysha, just like Andy, is in heaven smiling down at us. 

Rudy is a beautiful boy! .


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I had the good fortune of being able to communicate with the person who found Rudy last December, abandoned outside in a 3x3 cage with no blanket, no food or water, 15-20 pounds underweight.. in 10 degree temperatures. She knew Rudy since he was an 8 week old puppy who was adopted with a boxer the same age. The couple who had them didn't feed them, so for nearly a year Rudy and the other pup would trot down the road to her farm looking for food, which she kindly gave them. She said Rudy always made a beeline for her pond to have a dip every day regardless of the temperature. No doubt Rudy will LOVE going to the lake to swim .. and be reunited with something he loves to do. That's going to be fun!! 

Next month, when TVGRR has its annual fundraising dinner, I'm taking Rudy with me to see Mike and Bonnie, the president and her husband who fostered him. The Sunday after the Saturday night dinner, I'm going to meet the kind person who rescued Rudy and got him into TVGRR so she can see him. What a kind person!! I'm so grateful she cared about Rudy the way she did, and saved his life when she found him caged up, starving. "Rudy's Angel" She sounded thrilled I'd be willing to meet her so she can see Rudy again. I know the feeling! 

Continuing to enjoy the 80 degree days by going to the 5 acre dog park so he has big dogs to wrestle and run with and daily ball play at one of the two fenced football fields within walking distance. 

Rudy and I are signed up for 8 private training lessons to work on his recall which we'll begin next Wednesday. With the lake only a month away from swimming temperatures, and thousands and thousands of acres of woods out there, I want to make sure he'll come each and every time 'no matter what' when I let him off leash to swim. He's doing pretty well with it, but some private lessons will be good for both of us.

In other news, Rudy had a ball this morning ... literally. LOL Yesterday, this was a 4 1/2" multicolored tennis ball with a long 1/2" rope circle attached to it.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny that's so great that you'll meet the wonderful person who rescued Rudy. And she'll be so happy when she meets you and sees how lucky Rudy is to have found his way into your heart and home. I'm grinning ear to ear thinking about it. ( that's how grateful I felt when I met you and you brought me my Buddy  )


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura, please give Buddy a scritch in his favorite spot and tell him I love my Dogson 

I don't expect she'll have any, but if the woman who rescued Rudy happened to take pictures of Rudy as a puppy those would be priceless, and the first time I've ever seen one of our dogs as a puppy except for Sandy, the first dog Jane and I adopted.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope she has some pictures for you. I was lucky that Jennifer had puppy pictures of Honey. I didn't even think about asking. Anne (Dallas Gold) thought about them and had them sent to me as a surprise on Honey's Gotcha day, which is coming up next month already.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That picture was what used to be a tennis ball??? There are no remnants at all--he did a good job...

I'm so glad you get to meet the people that helped Rudy make it to his forever home with you--I hope they do have pictures.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> That picture was what used to be a tennis ball??? There are no remnants at all--he did a good job...


Ya, a 4" multicolored tennis ball with a foot long rope circle.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Laura, please give Buddy a scritch in his favorite spot and tell him I love my Dogson
> 
> I don't expect she'll have any, but if the woman who rescued Rudy happened to take pictures of Rudy as a puppy those would be priceless, and the first time I've ever seen one of our dogs as a puppy except for Sandy, the first dog Jane and I adopted.


Oh, I hope she has photos!! If they came to her farm everyday, no doubt she snapped some pictures at some point... :crossfing That's so great that you will get to meet her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, I hope she has photos!! If they came to her farm everyday, no doubt she snapped some pictures at some point... :crossfing That's so great that you will get to meet her.


I'm so grateful she saved Rudy. She hadn't seen him for a month, so she went to check on him and found him abandoned in the cage, 15-20 pounds underweight. Had it not been for her he probably wouldn't have made it. Not only that last time, but during the year when he showed up at her farm and she fed him and his boxer fur brother. 

God bless her and all the people who care enough to get dogs into rescues.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I love reading your Rudy updates. He's so handsome! And very excited to hear that you will get to meet Rudy's Angel. I bet he'll be happy too. I wish I could know more about the kind folks who got my Chumlee into rescue. Rescue people ROCK!

Please give my congratulations to Rudy on a job well done - I never would have guessed that those scraps were once a tennis ball with a rope!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Rudy certainly had fun with the tennis ball haha! I bet the lady that saved Rudy is so excited to meet him, she will be blown away with how beautiful and well he's looking right now  Have a great weekend together! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're having oodles of fun  

The leaves are bursting out on the trees. Spring has sprung 'round these parts!! Pretty soon: Swimmin' time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> We're having oodles of fun
> 
> The leaves are bursting out on the trees. Spring has sprung 'round these parts!! Pretty soon: Swimmin' time!


I bet Rudy will love to swim, like Andy did!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy and I went to the nice 5 acre dog park yesterday afternoon, which has been a lot of fun for him and other dogs every time .. until yesterday. Busy busy being a Sunday afternoon. During the week there are usually only half a dozen well behaved dogs and nice owners there. I almost left when we arrived yesterday because it was so busy, but heavy rain was coming, we were already there, and Rudy needed some running around. 

Some guy's sitting at a picnic table glued to his cell phone screen as his two obese 100 lb labs continually take turns doing nothing but humping Rudy and other dogs. I pulled them off Rudy about a dozen times as we moved further and further away in hopes of losing their interest. Ten of those times while the guy is looking right at us from a distance. We moved further away. His dogs follow. The last time it happened, as his two obese 100 pound dogs are humping Rudy from in front AND behind simultaneously, I extended my arms outward towards the guy, who's looking right at me, as if to say "WELL ARE YOU GOING TO DO ANYTHING?!!" He goes back to burying his face in his phone and does nothing. I pulled them his dogs off and called Rudy to go. 

On our way out, as I'm walking by the guy, I said, "It isn't anyone else's job to manage YOUR dogs. Why didn't you put your phone down for 20 seconds and do what most people who possess an ounce of consideration would do?" He gets a condescending smirk on his face and says, loudly, "they're just playing. You obviously don't know anything about dogs! They're playing and you're pulling my dogs off, blah blah blah" My blood starting boiling because this guy obviously couldn't give two hoots if his dog's inappropriate behavior bothered other people, me, Rudy, or the other people whose dogs had been the recipient of 100-200 pounds of his dogs constantly humping theirs. What an inconsiderate jerk! 

I explained to him I've had big dogs for over 30 years and that humping is NOT playing, it's merely displaying dominance. That his dogs hadn't done anything BUT hump other dogs, that most people don't consider that acceptable behavior. Then I asked if he'd consider two 300 pound men continually jumping on his back in a show of dominance as "playing." 

The guy gets louder and more sarcastic and repeats telling me I know nothing about dogs, blah blah blah. I said, very loudly this time, "most of us who come here are considerate of other people and other dogs. Most people don't consider constant humping appropriate behavior for a dog, especially when it's ALL they do. It isn't your dog's fault. It's YOUR fault for being such a lazy and inconsiderate owner you've obviously never bothered trying to teach your dogs what's acceptable behavior and what isn't!! You never got up once in half an hour to even attempt getting your dogs off of other people's dogs!! There was 200 pounds of YOUR dogs on both ends of my 60 pound dog. Ask my dog if he considers that 'playing'!!!"

He's still spouting more meaningless drivel, nearly shouting. I was LIVID at this point from his obvious lack of manners and consideration for others and went 'sailor' on him, not my norm in public. "Dude, quit staring at your (bleeping) phone and pay attention to what your dogs are doing, you inconsiderate MORON!!. As Rudy and I were headed for the leash and gate, the guy hollers "I hope you aren't here next time I am!!" I turned and yelled back at him, "I MOST CERTAINLY HOPE SO!!!!

On the way out, several people walked up to me and said 'thanks' because that guy's two labs had been nothing but a nuisance to their dogs with nonstop humping. 

I think we'll stick to weekdays only from now on. Rudy's starting 8 private lessons on recall this week. With the weather warming up, he'll be running off leash on the school campus and swimming at the lake by this time next month and I won't have to deal with any more idiots like that schmuck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Rudy and I went to the nice 5 acre dog park yesterday afternoon, which has been a lot of fun for him and other dogs every time .. until yesterday. Busy busy being a Sunday afternoon. During the week there are usually only half a dozen well behaved dogs and nice owners there. I almost left when we arrived yesterday because it was so busy, but heavy rain was coming, we were already there, and Rudy needed some running around.
> 
> Some guy's sitting at a picnic table glued to his cell phone screen as his two obese 100 lb labs continually take turns doing nothing but humping Rudy and other dogs. I pulled them off Rudy about a dozen times as we moved further and further away in hopes of losing their interest. Ten of those times while the guy is looking right at us from a distance. We moved further away. His dogs follow. The last time it happened, as his two obese 100 pound dogs are humping Rudy from in front AND behind simultaneously, I extended my arms towards the guy, who's looking right at me, as if to say "WELL ARE YOU GOING TO DO ANYTHING?!!" He goes back to burying his face in his phone and does nothing. I pulled them his dogs off and called Rudy to go.
> 
> ...


I am so glad this guy didn't do anything to hurt Rudy or you. I would stay away from there at the times he goes. People like him, will never get it, no matter what you say or do. As Ken says, "if they COULD UNDERSTAND, you wouldn't have to tell them!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry you and Rudy had such an awful experience with that guy and his two dogs.

Some people just don't get it and most likely never will no matter what.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never seen the guy before and probably won't again. Rudy and I are done going there on weekends when the 'amateurs' come out. During the week it's just a handful of regulars. The dogs and people know each other and everyone has a good time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

SOUNDS like a plan!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

There are and always will be inconsiderate idiots. Knowing there is a different group on weekends and as long as you're able to go on weekdays, I'd stick with that group of people. 

I still can't imagine how someone could leave a dog in a cage and just abandon it. It'll be nice for you to meet the lady who saved Rudy and she will be happy to see how he has come so far. Have fun in class!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry you and Rudy had such a bad experience. Sounds like said what needed to be said.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I am so glad this guy didn't do anything to hurt Rudy or you. I would stay away from there at the times he goes. People like him, will never get it, no matter what you say or do. As Ken says, "if they COULD UNDERSTAND, you wouldn't have to tell them!"


We ran into a humper yesterday too. I find it rude and was angry too....his owner at least stopped him while laughing it off....we weren't laughing and I think she got the message! We will be going at our usual time next time....we went earlier than usual....sigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It takes a WHOLE lot to get me angry or upset about anything - _especially_ enough for me to raise my voice - but that guy's snarky, loud, rude attitude pushed too many buttons too many times. 

Every dog humps at some point in their lives, especially when they're young and/or not neutered. It's in their nature. It happens. Rudy did it once at the dog park our first or second time there, but I pulled him off by his collar within seconds as I verbally corrected him, then apologized to the other dog owner, who was very nice about it. It happens. I'm proud to report Rudy hasn't done it since. Other dogs have done it to Rudy, but they're friendly, conscientious 'dog people' owners come over quickly because everyone keeps an eye on their dogs . I've just smiled and thanked them. I've appreciated their being considerate enough to care. 

This is a nice dog park in a nice part of town. Ya, no more weekends when the amateurs who don't comprehend simple dog park etiquette might be there.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I hear ya....I think it bothered us because of her attitude and that she made the comment that if he isnt humping hes biting.....his body language was not the greatest either. I dont mind dog behaviors but he gave us a bad vibe....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you and Rudy had an unpleasant experience at the dog park. There always has to be someone to spoil it  However, it sounds like you totally sorted him out Danny, so good for you!  

The man must obviously go there to just let his dogs run riot and not even keep watch of what they're doing, how irresponsible of him?! Glad that all turned out okay though and Rudy didn't end up getting hurt. Sounds like a plan to stay away from there at the weekend if it's really hectic.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear you and Rudy had problems at dog park. Long ago we gave up on dog park on Saturdays for similar reasons. We go during the week when we know the group of owners and dogs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that your boy Rudy had to put up with such bad behavior!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just really reading your post Danny and this guy was a complete MORON and JERK! No wonder you told him! Someone obviously needed to! Really hope that you and Ruddy don't run into him again!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

oh geez Danny. Good for you for sticking up for Rudy and other dogs who have to put up with this moron not minding his dogs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy likes the new couch in the den. After a half hour of doing zoomies on the football field he's "Rudy The Couch Potato"


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Rudy looks very comfy on his new couch. Handsome boy, btw.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Rudy looks very comfy on his new couch. Handsome boy, btw.


Thanks  Rudy has that same innate ability all our goldens do to find comfy places to nap. He could have laid facing me, but the pillow was much more of a draw than my lap.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

RUDY'S new couch looks SO COMFY!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rudy's such a special boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Rudy looks very comfy indeed


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks ya'll.  He seems to be really enjoying the new couch, though I doubt he knows the difference other than it smells new.  

Rudy had his first private training lesson this afternoon and did super well. We worked on recall and 'leave it'. The recall came in handy about an hour ago when I was carrying Katie out for some off leash exploring at the high school. Rudy pushed his way through the gate and dashed around the corner and halfway to the street, but came back when I called him. He got another walk and a treat.

All our GRF golden boys and girls are special


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done Rudy on your first training lesson, sounds like you did really well 
Sammy loved puppy class, I think he was just excited for the bag of treats we had with us!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're also doing loose leash training with a Holt halti collar. He tries to get it off, but after he figures out that isn't going to happen he walks along side me like a champ. 

BTW, in the above post I meant it to say 'all of our *golden* boys and girls are special'. The ARE!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I just read about the dog park incident. I salute you for trying to enlighten that inattentive dog owner about his humping dogs and I am relieved that the incident only escalated to shouting. Sounds like that owner and his dogs could use some etiquette training all around. 

Goldens sure do love their couches - that is where my Max is as I write this...keeping my spot warm!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll.  He seems to be really enjoying the new couch, though I doubt he knows the difference other than it smells new.
> 
> Rudy had his first private training lesson this afternoon and did super well. We worked on recall and 'leave it'. The recall came in handy about an hour ago when I was carrying Katie out for some off leash exploring at the high school. Rudy pushed his way through the gate and dashed around the corner and halfway to the street, but came back when I called him. He got another walk and a treat.
> 
> All our GRF golden boys and girls are special


Wow! Glad Rudy came back! Nice he had a private training lesson! Tucker owns our couch-Tonka prefers the floor!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you've had a great weekend with Rudy. We got Sammy a halti collar, but it was a disaster lol. He figured out instantly how to get it off, and even after him getting used to it he would paw at it while walking along and be hopping next to me until it came off...crafty boy ha. You mentioning it has reminded me to give it another go with him, as it was so good when we first tried it before he worked out what to do to dispose of it lol.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy went for his first swim Saturday. David, DavidRob's son who's attending college here in Nashville, shot some video I have to put together that I'll post in the next couple of days.

Rudy had a blast!! There was a 4 or 5 year old girl who was really smitten with Rudy and repeatedly ran to him to pet him, in and out of the water. 

The woman who rescued Rudy and got him into TVGRR told me he swam in her pond every day since he was a puppy, regardless of the weather. It was really nice to reunite him with something he obviously loves. It was REALLY funny when he 'dog paddled' and bit after the splashing water droplets.


> We got Sammy a halti collar, but it was a disaster lol. He figured out instantly how to get it off, and even after him getting used to it he would paw at it while walking along and be hopping next to me until it came off...crafty boy ha. You mentioning it has reminded me to give it another go with him, as it was so good when we first tried it before he worked out what to do to dispose of it lol.


Hollie, there's an adjustable lever below the chin. I like to leave it loose so he can pant while we walk, but when Rudy's squirming on the ground and/or pawing at it to get it off I pull that lever to loosen the adjustment, shove it up, and clamp it back down until he quits trying to get it off. No more getting out of it  After awhile he walks like a champ for a long time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Rudy went for his first swim Saturday. David, DavidRob's son who's attending college here in Nashville, shot some video I have to put together that I'll post in the next couple of days.
> 
> Rudy had a blast!! There was a 4 or 5 year old girl who was really smitten with Rudy and repeatedly ran to him to pet him, in and out of the water.
> 
> The woman who rescued Rudy and got him into TVGRR told me he swam in her pond every day since he was a puppy, regardless of the weather. It was really nice to reunite him with something he obviously loves. It was REALLY funny when he 'dog paddled' and bit after the splashing water droplets. Hollie, there's an adjustable lever below the chin. I like to leave it loose so he can pant while we walk, but when Rudy's squirming on the ground and/or pawing at it to get it off I pull that lever to loosen the adjustment, shove it up, and clamp it back down until he quits trying to get it off. No more getting out of it  After awhile he walks like a champ for a long time.


Danny

So GLAD TO HEAR that Rudy had his FIRST SWIM!!! I can picture him biting at the water!! Tonka, our Samoyed, does the same thing!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I've only just seen that Rudy went swimming the other day. I bet he had a great time  Can't wait to see the video! I'm so happy for you that you have Rudy, he's a beautiful boy and a little ray of sunshine!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll bet Rudy was thrilled to be back in the water! I'm looking forward to the video!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I see Rudy obviously gave a paws up for the new couch which does look very nice and comfy. I can't wait to see the video of Rudy's swim. Have a good Easter.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry I haven't gotten the video edited yet. Been super busy with work. 

I'll get the video up next week. Rudy did give the couch a '2 Paws Up'. He's laying on it right now sawing logs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad sweet Rudy had his first swim, as soon as I read that, sweet Andy was on my mind. I am glad you are having good time with your Rudy.
And BTW recall word in our house is "coming", Charlie runs in the house to the front door to see who's coming.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rudy likes the new couch in the den. After a half hour of doing zoomies on the football field he's "Rudy The Couch Potato"


Well Mr Rudy looks comfy! Boy does he remind me of my sweetie Homer. Same coloring. Swims and soft couches.What could be better ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Rudy looks so comfy!
Hope that you and Jane, Katie, Ollie, and Rudy have a beautiful Easter!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie once again fooled us all into thinking he was the Easter Bunny and had a good laugh at our expense


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cute*

So very cute!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha aw, Ollie the easter bunny  Hope that you are all having a great easter weekend!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee! Too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Great photo of little Ollie!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha Ollie you look so cute.  Looking forward to Rudy's swim vid


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a cute fuzzy bunny!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I met DavidRob and her son, David, a student here in Nashville, for some supper last night. They kindly bought Rudy his own catfish sandwich with mac & cheese.

Here he is waiting for me to get his super treat ready to eat.











After he finished his dinner Rudy wanted everyone else's dinner too. "Oh, if I only had ONE more bite my life would be complete!!" LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee! What a face! He's sure laying it on, that's for sure! Come on Dad, just one bite!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

We had so much fun, Danny, meeting up with you and Rudy last night. Rudy is a gorgeous fellow with a personality to match. Hope he outgrows his taste for leashes soon!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hard to say no to those eyes!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY  I'm a sucker for "The Look", as I'm sure you all are too. Don't our boys and girls know exactly how to wrap us around their paws? LOL


Davidrob2 said:


> We had so much fun, Danny, meeting up with you and Rudy last night. Rudy is a gorgeous fellow with a personality to match. Hope he outgrows his taste for leashes soon!


Rudy and I both thank you for dinner and a great couple of hours. It was a whole lot of fun. Thank you for making the time to get together. You, David, and your family are great people. 

Rudy and I just got back from buying a couple new leashes.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Congratulation*

I am so happy for you and Rudy!!! I know Andy is happy thar your heart is filled with more joy than sorrow.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mjpar72 said:


> I am so happy for you and Rudy!!! I know Andy is happy that your heart is filled with more joy than sorrow.


The photo you posted says it all.

I have no doubt Andy is having a fantastic time in Heaven, and perfectly happy because he knows I'm happy too. He'd absolutely want another boy to have a fun and love filled life too. I have no doubt I'll see Andy again a few seconds after my last heartbeat, and what a joyful reunion it will be. It's going to be an incredible experience to be able to carry on a conversation amid the heartfelt hugs of joy. Not a day goes by I don't think about that perfect boy who filled my life with love and joy for so many years


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, he's so beautiful! And he sure has mastered "the look".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MJPar*

Mjpar

Thank you for posting, "I'm sorry I left too early!"


That is truly beautiful!


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=379433&stc=1&d=1398135719


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh, I think Andy has more than perfected 'the look'...I would give him anything he wanted, as much as I love catfish!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The photo of Rudy is priceless, his eyes fixated on the food. Sammy does that exact same look and gets almost anything he wants lol. 

The 'I will wait for you' photo/poem is also beautiful. Reminded me of Daisy as we miss her so very much. 

Rudy is having an amazing life and is doing Andy proud with all the smiles he's bringing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the pic of Rudy waiting for his catfish...I bet it went down fast!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, how nice that David's Mom had a chance to meet Rudy and his family!! And I have to admit that fish and mac 'n cheese looks pretty tasty to me too. Rudy has developed a taste for the good life, you gotta love him he knows how to work the charm.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

That look would make me melt!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a certainty you all see 'The Look' at your houses LOL 

I'm shooting for the end of the week to post Rudy's first swim at the lake. Been super busy with work.

The catfish went down in record setting time.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I love reading about you and Rudy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rudy is such a gorgeous boy, I think he's got a face that melts every heart he meets. 

I LOVE your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

That face of Rudy's could get him just about anything!!

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums...neral pics/RudyBeggingCloser_zps6912e74e.jpeg


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> That face of Rudy's could get him just about anything!!
> 
> http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums...neral pics/RudyBeggingCloser_zps6912e74e.jpeg


I'd give in to that pleading face! It works on me Rudy! He is a beautiful boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

One of the trees along side the house was hit by lightning, split apart, and fell on our house. Took out the internet and TV, knocked down the phone lines, and hit the house. It could have been much worse but for how it landed. 

I probably won't be on here much until Comcast sends people out to put up a new connection from the pole to the house. Got a WiFi signal from the one unsecured WiFi network in the neighborhood after installing a high power external WiFi antenna. Internet is essential for my wife's home business. Thank you whoever you are, neighbor


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

The most important is that you are all safe <3

Love and worm thoughts for all of you <3


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that you're all okay, thanks for letting us know! Take care.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear this very unfortunate news. How frustrating  
Thank goodness that you are all ok. Thanks for letting us know

Oh handsome Rudy I bet that you turn plenty of heads with your fuzzy ears and swishy tail You are going to be the highlight of the Comcast's guys day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how awful Danny!! I'm so glad that you are all safe, though. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been thinking about you..even more so with the storms etc. Glad it wasnt worse than it was. Give Rudy a belly rub for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been watching the coverage of the storms, I'm sorry you had damage to your home. 

Really glad all of you are safe and it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny, I'm glad you and Jane and the furkids are okay. It stinks that your house was damaged! It's raining cats and dogs up here today.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for the damage to your house but so glad everyone is safe.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you are able to recover quickly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad u r safe Danny and crew


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> One of the trees along side the house was hit by lightning, split apart, and fell on our house. Took out the internet and TV, knocked down the phone lines, and hit the house. It could have been much worse but for how it landed.
> 
> I probably won't be on here much until Comcast sends people out to put up a new connection from the pole to the house. Got a WiFi signal from the one unsecured WiFi network in the neighborhood after installing a high power external WiFi antenna. Internet is essential for my wife's home business. Thank you whoever you are, neighbor


Whoa, Danny! Glad you guys are OK. Bet that was loud.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Oh, no, you had damage to your home!
Thank God you are all o.k.
Praying for you!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and hope you're all doing okay!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Thinking of you, Jane and the kids!
Hope everything is getting better!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your home. If you're like us, the TV wouldn't be a big loss but the internet is such a part of our lives. Hope you get everything restored soon. 
Was Rudy spooked when the lightening struck? We have a huge stone tower at the bottom of our hill, it was once hit by lightening and it sounded like a bomb.Happened in the middle of the night and the whole neighbourhood was out to see what happened.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Yikes. Sorry to hear about the house. 

I've been so good with mine and avoided most people food and then yesterday I pulled a Danny. I stopped at Mickey Dee's and got them both a cone cuz it was hot and they were panting from the heat and play. I confess I did put the ice cream in their travel dog bowl rather than holding cones for them to lick. 

Sssshhhh, don't tell guide dogs, it will be our secret. Need to go slap my hands now.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, thank you all 

Various repairmen finally showed up over a few days, so everything is working. There are a handful of small repairs left to make and some cleanup to do. With the weather finally getting warmer I'd hoped to have more done around here by now, but the fallen tree/cleanup and the resulting outages put the kibosh on doing some of those things.

Looks as though lightning was the culprit in the fallen tree. I can see scorch marks down the trunk.

Thanks again for the well wishes. You guys rock!  

Oh, and BTW, Rudy doesn't exhibit storm sensitivity, but he sure came running for daddy when the 'BOOM" of the falling tree sounded out in the middle of the night.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's to hoping Rudy's bravery during storms helps make the others brave too 

These warming temperatures are something aren't they? My "gotta do" list keeps growing and growing.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that things are getting back on track with the repair men and the cleanup. Hope that Rudy is okay too, bless him running to Dad when the tree fell...aw


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Wow, thank you all
> 
> Various repairmen finally showed up over a few days, so everything is working. There are a handful of small repairs left to make and some cleanup to do. With the weather finally getting warmer I'd hoped to have more done around here by now, but the fallen tree/cleanup and the resulting outages put the kibosh on doing some of those things.
> 
> ...


Danny:

So glad you are all alright and everything is getting repaired. That's wonderful that Rudy isn't afraid of thunderstorms, neither are Tucker and Tonka and we are so grateful!! I bet Rudy came running to Daddy when the tree fell!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

As always, thank you for your always kind comments 

Rudy came a running to daddy when that tree fell ... straight into my arms. Awwwww.

Been a busy few days of fun and happiness. Special report coming soon!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you are all ok. Looking forward to your next update, I hear you have had some very special visitors!.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up...sorry to hear about the tree falling on your house. Glad everyone is safe.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Glad to hear you are all ok. Looking forward to your next update, I hear you have had some very special visitors!.


My lips are sealed until the 'special visitors' decide to tell all LOL All I can say for now is it was a super happy and fun time!!! I'm walking on air it was so much fun


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Come on Danny, who was it???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Come on Danny, who was it???


All I can say for now is it wasn't one of the Detroit Tigers, although Cabrera is welcome at my house anytime LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to hear more!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Curiouser and curiouser....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Do tell!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hee hee I know I know!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> hee hee I know I know!


Was it you?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my - Rudy is soooooo handsome,:heartbeat he has certainly fell on four paws and I'm sure he knows that he has found his forever home. Glad to hear that you are all ok after the storm.

Give your boy a big hug from us over here


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I know too, but my lips are sealed!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My lips are sealed 










I love that quote, Swishywagga 

"* Ask not, what your dog can do for you, ask what you can do for your dog"









*


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

When will we find out? Me and Sammy are in suspense over here 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, really. It's hard to wait up here in Michigan too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously....it's like waiting for the tooth fairy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Or Santa!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Or the Easter Bunny.....  I'll have to get Scooby Doo and the gang on the case!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe it was Susan Marie?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm very suspicious about all this... Keep checking to see if he's posted!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> hee hee I know I know!


Me too!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

P.S. Thank Jane for the cookie care package she made for David's trip home. I ended up eating a good portion of them! Harry and I will be taking some extra long walks so I can burn off all the calories.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

dborgers said:


> My lips are sealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

After a week of not being on the GRF much, I'm just catching up. Danny, I'm so glad that you and your family all got through the storm damage without serious injury. That's such a scary situation!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy and I had a fun weekend 200 miles East of Nashville in Knoxville for the Annual TVGRR Dinner. We stayed with Mike and Bonnie, President and Intake Coordinator for TVGRR, respectively, who fostered Rudy for 2 months until I could bring him home in February.

Among their four dogs is Bruno, who was Rudy's best buddy. Those two can wrestle for hours!! The other three are a 3 year old small golden girl, Tia, a recently adopted 11 year old boy, Murphy (who is the BIGGEST love sponge), and a small girl lab mix, Mickey. Rudy had a great time hanging out with four other dogs for the whole weekend! He's still napping 3 hours after our arrival home from the nonstop fun and frolicking he had with their four dogs, and especially Bruno, his nonstop wrestling buddy (Bruno's the brindle colored boy) 

Treat time YUM! Mike is the most popular guy in the whole world that moment LOL










To celebrate Rudy's homecoming he HAD to have 4 obligatory chicken nuggets when we pulled off at our exit in Knoxville. 

"Anticipation" in the drive thru :


















I played requests on the piano for the hour before dinner while people looked at the Silent Auction items at TVGRR's Annual Dinner. Raised some pretty hefty cash 











On the way home from our weekend, Rudy and I stopped at the lake 10 minutes from my house so we could share a Subway tuna sandwich and Rudy could take a dip:











Feels good to be home. Rudy woke up from his nap and is busy 'destuffing' a toy 

Rudy played and played and played and his wrestling buddy, Bruno (a Catahoona):






Rudy also wrestled with Mike and Bonnie's newest adopted golden, Murphy, who's about 11 years old. He was found roaming the back roads, extremely skinny. Murphy has been their fur kid for 2 weeks. Still trying to figure out where he belongs when a new dog shows up (making 5 there over the weekend), thus the humping. Murphy is extremely affectionate. Most of the time I was there, Rudy and Bruno (above) wrestled while Murphy mooched and gave love to me.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, regarding the *BIG surprise* where 'my lips are sealed': I'm not the one to spill the beans!! Someone else will. Should be soon. Thanks for your patience


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like you and Rudy had a great weekend! It sounds like he had lots of fun with his buddies, what an adventure for him 
The video says it's private, so I couldn't watch it...but I'm guessing that he's having the time of his life playing with all those other dogs! He's such a lovely boy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> BTW, regarding the *BIG surprise* where 'my lips are sealed': I'm not the one to spill the beans!! Someone else will. Should be soon. Thanks for your patience


Road Trip Part 2 - Sweet Girl and I along with our puppies headed from Hotel4dog's birthday party down to Nashville for a Buddy reunion with Danny. Awwww. It was so nice!!! What a wonderful time we had. Danny was the most amazing host. (Pics and details in the morning)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, how fun!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I really envy you for having a lake ten minutes from your house that Rudy can go in, especially one that looks like this! It looks really dog friendly!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

More on the *BIG EVENT *I couldn't disclose.

*Laura*, Buddy (my Dogson ), Sweet Girl, and Shala visited me in Nashville!! (with pics and videos). BIG fun was had!!  :

* CLICK HERE: SHALA & BUDDY'S Roadtrip PART 2*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I took Rudy to the vet on Wednesday for heartworm prevention. He passed a heartworm test with flying colors. That called for a 4 piece chicken nuggets on the way home 










With spring weather upon us, I made our three fur kids Kongs with peach yogurt tonight, frozen in the freezer, ends with peanut butter. First one for Ollie. His vote: "YES!!" 

It looked funny when I was preparing them:

A mini Kong for 9 pound Ollie, a junior Kong for 13 pound Katie (who also has a bigger tongue), and the KING Kong for 65 pound Rudy).


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, you had company from Canada! Wow, that is exciting. I can't wait to read the stories and see the pictures. This forum is just an amazing place with the best people.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

KathyL said:


> Oh, you had company from Canada! Wow, that is exciting. I can't wait to read the stories and see the pictures. This forum is just an amazing place with the best people.


That is a fact. As I've said in the past, I've never been to a website with so many great, kindhearted, compassionate, loving people. 

Laura and Sweet Girl are two of the most kindhearted and nice people you'd ever want to meet.

There are a couple threads about their trip, First stop so Shala could meet her dad, Tito, up in Illinios. Part 2 about their trip down to Nashville :

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...irthday-shala-road-trip-edition-part-one.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/290185-shala-buddys-road-trip-part-2-a.html


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Rudy got on well at the vets. Love the picture of the 3 kongs. Did they like them? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Glad to hear that Rudy got on well at the vets. Love the picture of the 3 kongs. Did they like them?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They like them so much they only stopped to breathe LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

They held the grand opening of a brand new dog park in Nashville yesterday, just a few minutes from my house. So, we decided to go check it out today since it was raining yesterday and Rudy needed to run off some of his puppy.

Neat place: 4-5 acres in the main area, and another 4-5 acres, fenced in, with perhaps 1/2 a mile of wood chipped trails so they can run loose and sniff around in the woods. It's nice to take a break from the sun and whatnot and take a half mile hike through the woods, which we did twice.

A great time was had by everyone. Oh, and Rudy found the only 1' x 2' bit of wet mud on the trails and decided he needed to roll around in it LOL. Lucky for me, the dog drinking fountain also has a spigot, so I was able to rinse him off. Rudy found a couple partners for some quality 'bitey face' games too, guessing one of his funnest things to do 

Rudy gives this new dog park "TWO PAWS UP"  Click the square on the bottom right for full screen.  There's supposed to be a little music track, but I guess Google need to feed their hamsters a little more speed to get the electricity necessary to finish processing the first video LOL 






A view from the other end of the main play area:​


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Great new videos of the dog park, Danny. And it was fun to see Rudy on the trail! Where is the lake in relation to the park with the trails? (Thank you for posting all the videos!)


Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> Great new videos of the dog park, Danny. And it was fun to see Rudy on the trail! Where is the lake in relation to the park with the trails? (Thank you for posting all the videos!)
> 
> Hugs,
> NewfieMom


Thanks  Rudy really enjoyed walking the trails 

The lake I take Rudy to is about 10 minutes East of me, and this park about 10 minutes South.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Danny, all I can see is that Rudy and you are having great times. The places Rudy goes Charlie only can dream about, wish he is more "mature" :bowl: so I can send him on a trip down south .


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Danny, all I can see is that Rudy and you are having great times. The places Rudy goes Charlie only can dream about, wish he is more "mature" :bowl: so I can send him on a trip down south .


You and Charlie are welcome anytime  Rudy and Charlie are still quite young, but isn't it nice they still have all that puppy energy?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

dborgers said:


> You and Charlie are welcome anytime  Rudy and Charlie are still quite young, but isn't it nice they still have all that puppy energy?


Thank you, we never know what is in life for us. Charlie is still puppy in a big dog body, he would enjoy playing with Rudy. We had fun last two days, now both of us are enjoying today's rain.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful new park Danny!! Rudy is going to LOVE his visits there


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the pictures and videos, they're great. 

The new dog park looks awesome, great place for you and Rudy to go. 

And the lake, that's fantastic too.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> Beautiful new park Danny!! Rudy is going to LOVE his visits there


We went again today. Twice again on the walking trails. I noticed how he'd stop if he lost sight of me, or turn around to make sure I was there when he got far ahead. That was nice to see.

When you come back down we'll have to hit that dog park 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Enjoyed the pictures and videos, they're great.
> 
> The new dog park looks awesome, great place for you and Rudy to go.
> 
> And the lake, that's fantastic too.


Thanks  Rudy really has a great time. And strangely enough, even though there were only two other dogs there (6 month old rescue siblings), who were only interested in bitey face with each other, Rudy got a great workout walking up and down the trails and running the other part. He really likes being out in the woods


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice looking dog park. Jess and I are lovers of trail walking. Rudy's obviously got a good nose, sniffing out who's been there before him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Nice looking dog park. Jess and I are lovers of trail walking. Rudy's obviously got a good nose, sniffing out who's been there before him.


Like Jess, I'm sure  "Nose to the ground"

I'm looking forward to a year or so from now when I can let Rudy off leash on the miles and miles of trails that run along the lake we go swimming at.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, Jess is definitely a " nose to the ground" boy. And like Rudy, he always looks to make sure I'm not too far behind.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rudy likes the new couch in the den. After a half hour of doing zoomies on the football field he's "Rudy The Couch Potato"


I know this is an older post but I'm catching up on Rudy! He sure is a happy loved fella! I remember when you got him at his foster Mom and Dad's. They seem like great people. Andy is smiling down at you saying, "well done Dad!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

God made lakes, ponds, rivers and oceans for Goldens. Our pool is theirs too! Atleast Dakota and Brie /thought/think so!
???????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I met DavidRob and her son, David, a student here in Nashville, for some supper last night. They kindly bought Rudy his own catfish sandwich with mac & cheese.
> 
> Here he is waiting for me to get his super treat ready to eat.
> 
> ...


Lucky boy!! How could you ever say no to those eyes!!
???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

JeanieBeth said:


> Lucky boy!! How could you ever say no to those eyes!!
> &#55357;&#56855;&#55357;&#56855;&#55357;&#56855;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Impossible! I'm weak and Rudy's glad for that fact!! LOL


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> One of the trees along side the house was hit by lightning, split apart, and fell on our house. Took out the internet and TV, knocked down the phone lines, and hit the house. It could have been much worse but for how it landed.
> 
> I probably won't be on here much until Comcast sends people out to put up a new connection from the pole to the house. Got a WiFi signal from the one unsecured WiFi network in the neighborhood after installing a high power external WiFi antenna. Internet is essential for my wife's home business. Thank you whoever you are, neighbor


That must have been a bad storm. Scary stuff. I'm so glad you all were safe and dry. Houses can be fixed. Now Comcast..we won't go there! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Danny, I'm glad that you alll are safe & sound. Rudy is a doll! He reminds me of every golden I've ever loved.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Nashville really has some nice dog parks, and ideal since they are so close to you. Every time I see your videos of Rudy I'm so happy for the both of you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

KathyL said:


> Nashville really has some nice dog parks, and ideal since they are so close to you. Every time I see your videos of Rudy I'm so happy for the both of you.


Thanks! 

Nashville does seem to be very, very dog friendly, and especially 'rescue dog' friendly city. There are at least one of every breed rescue (sometimes 3), and several 'any dog that needs a home' rescues who foster and adopt.

A City Councilwoman (who adopted one of the strays who wandered into our yard a few years ago with no tag or chip or owner looking for him, a pit bull named 'Woody' .. super sweet little munchkin), and whose daughter, Jamie, who lived next door also adopted a rescue that showed up on our side porch, Romeo, was a HUGE pet advocate during her time on the city council and as a State Representative.

Our shelter adopts nearly every adoptable dog, and has dozens of volunteers who bathe, walk, and play with shelter dogs of any breed to get their tails wagging and them smelling better, a photographer who takes really nice photos of them, and 'any breed' rescues who also pull them. 

One who does incredible work and places hundreds of unwanted, abandoned and/or shelter dogs is "A Place To Bark" (thank you THANK YOU Bernie ). She pulls a couple dozen dogs a month from area shelters in addition to others she takes in at her rescue and drives them to her farm to acclimate with other dogs, then to Chicago where they're already adopted to prescreened and approved families through the Humane Society of Chicago.

It's been great seeing all these nice dog parks going up all over the city over the past few years. 

I _have _to take new boys to a dog park for free spirited running and playing until their recall is reliable, so I'm very grateful someone has had the foresight and compassion to ensure there are great places for dogs to run and play with each other.

Amazingly, 75% of the people I've talked to at our dog parks over the past 3 months were there with rescued and adopted dogs. GREAT!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nashville does seem to be very, very dog friendly, and especially 'rescue dog' friendly city. There are at least one of every breed rescue (sometimes 3), and several 'any dog that needs a home' rescues who foster and adopt.
> 
> ...


Danny:

Nashville sure sounds like a great place!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Nashville does sound like a great place, and that's so nice how there's so many dog parks for them all to run and have fun...they must be in their element! I think Rudy has definitely hit the jackpot finding you and Jane, and Andy has sent you a very special boy with him  You're going to have such a fun summer together!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It all worked out perfectly. I think Andy must be smiling and wagging his angel wings


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Nashville does sound like a great place, and that's so nice how there's so many dog parks for them all to run and have fun...they must be in their element! I think Rudy has definitely hit the jackpot finding you and Jane, and Andy has sent you a very special boy with him  You're going to have such a fun summer together!


Couldn't agree more, you all have so much to look forward to!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you! 

Rudy was certainly a wonderful gift. Your standard 'velcro dog' who wants to be within 3' of me at all times. I LIKE it!!  And it's fun having a teenager, the youngest golden I've adopted yet. For a boy who had no rules or care and was left to run wild and fend for himself for his first year, he is doing amazingly well with his behavior and training at 17 1/2 months. He's a good boy  And like Andy, Rudy's a Curious George who soaks in everything around him with excitement and glee. EVERYTHING makes him happy ... as I'm sure you all can relate to with your boys and girls. 

A family of what I assume are Kurdish immigrants (we have the largest population of Kurds outside of Iraq .. the ones Saddam persecuted) were in a car next to me at a stoplight on our way to the new dog park this afternoon. Mom and dad in front, 12 and 10 year old looking brother and sister in the back. You should have seen the smiles on all their faces. They were just beaming, and drove alongside of me for a good mile as Rudy looked at them, happy face out the back window and tail wagging, doing his job as one of God's love ambassadors. That's what it's all about. Spread the love


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy's dad is just getting over something that hit a few days ago. After a doc visit and meds, the fever finally broke today and I'm beginning to feel like a human again. I wonder if it was related to the poison oak I got into clearing brush? Rudy's been a loyal little love bug who I suspect picked up on the fact dad didn't feel well because while I've been feeling cruddy he's been right there whether I was sleeping or not ...

On another note, Rudy's enjoying the recently installed elevated dog bed I put up next to the couch in the den. Now he can either hang out on the couch, or if Ollie has his favorite right spot next to me, Rudy can still be close enough where I can pet him. 










An hour ago Rudy and Ollie were enjoying gnawing on their calf hooves while Katie runs away from the camera as she does LOL


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry you've been under the weather Danny. That's no fun. Sounds like Rudy has been the perfect companion


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Get better soon!! The only thing better than homemade chicken noodle soup is a great Velcro Golden!! I'm happy everything has worked out for you with Rudy. He's a special gift!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

You're feeling better just in time for the holiday weekend! Hooray!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been having trouble getting the 'multi reply' to work properly. Thank you for the well wishes 

Rudy is a wonderful gift, and the perfect boy for me. We had a nearly instant bond, and he shows how much I mean to him every day, several times a day in his big puppy way. I love love love this boy! He makes me feel like I'm 10 years old again. Getting to enjoy that last of his puppyhood is a treat too. I loads of fun watching him have fun  And I'll bet Andy has lots of fun watching his little angel brother have fun and seeing the spark in my eyes and smile on my face return.

Though I now have several days of work to catch up on before next week nothing's going to stop me from goofing off all day Monday. 

Wishing you all a fun, happy, do-whatever-makes-you-happy holiday weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry you haven't been feeling well Danny. I'm glad you are starting to feel better. Rudy is such a good boy and caregiver. They seem to just know when we aren't feeling well. I hope all of you enjoy this holiday weekend!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> I've been having trouble getting the 'multi reply' to work properly. Thank you for the well wishes
> 
> Rudy is a wonderful gift, and the perfect boy for me. We had a nearly instant bond, and he shows how much I mean to him every day, several times a day in his big puppy way. I love love love this boy! He makes me feel like I'm 10 years old again. Getting to enjoy that last of his puppyhood is a treat too. I loads of fun watching him have fun  And I'll bet Andy has lots of fun watching his little angel brother have fun and seeing the spark in my eyes and smile on my face return.
> 
> ...


Sorry you've been sick, but it sounds like you are on the mend, with help from meds and dog. 

It's so clear, just from the tenor of your posts, that Andy has brought a lot of sunshine and happiness into your life. You sound lighter and happier since his arrival. Hope you get all your work done and play all day Monday. Be sure Andy gets a burger and understands what the day means!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Andy will be thrilled that Rudy is making you happy again! Glad to hear that you are on the mend. Give Rudy a huge fuss from me and Sammy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you all better yet, Danny? I hope so. Tomorrow is Memorial Day and I don't know what kind of commemoration there will be in Nashville or if you will just get a chance to be with family, but I hope you will be feeling well!

Hugs to all,
NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I am back to 100%, thanks for asking  

Huge fuss given to Rudy on your behalf, Hollie 

Special thoughts of gratitude for all those in "The Greatest Generation" like my late dad, a 3 tour WW2 combat vet, and my FIL, who fought in the skies over China and the Pacific. Among my favorite spots for therapy visits are the VA hospitals in Nashville and Murfreesboro and large nursing home , where vets from Korea, Vietnam, and both Iraq Wars welcome the friendly tails and gentle touch of a golden. God bless all our vets and their families who've sacrificed so much.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Reckon Rudy is comfortable as he snoozes?  

He's smiling in his sleep because he knows his calf hoof (lower left) is close by. They stink, but our fur kids LOVE them. And they seem to last forever.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely picture, that's one very happy golden boy, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Reckon Rudy is comfortable as he snoozes?
> 
> He's smiling in his sleep because he knows his calf hoof (lower left) is close bWey. They stink, but our fur kids LOVE them. And they seem to last forever.


Rudy looks pretty darned comfortable to me!! I've never tried calf hooves for my boys yet. Ken and I just got back from Atlantic City last night-we had a wonderful time with my Sister and her husband. We dropped off our luggage at home and went to pick up Tucker and Tonka at the pet sitters house!! She is a wonderful person and the dogs are doted on.
It was great hugging them, again!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Whenever I see a Golden in this position it makes me smile. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Andy, thanks to you and Rudy, we're occasionally allowed french fries and even had a cone at that m place. Now if we could just be allowed on the furniture too....
Rosco and Murphy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Reckon Rudy is comfortable as he snoozes?
> 
> He's smiling in his sleep because he knows his calf hoof (lower left) is close by. They stink, but our fur kids LOVE them. And they seem to last forever.


Yes they do last, they do stink, the dogs love them and they do hurt like @&$!?$&@ when you step on them in the dark


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Swishywagga said:


> Lovely picture, that's one very happy golden boy, have a wonderful weekend!


Thank you. And you as well 


Karen519 said:


> Rudy looks pretty darned comfortable to me!! I've never tried calf hooves for my boys yet. Ken and I just got back from Atlantic City last night-we had a wonderful time with my Sister and her husband. We dropped off our luggage at home and went to pick up Tucker and Tonka at the pet sitters house!! She is a wonderful person and the dogs are doted on.
> It was great hugging them, again!!


How nice you got to celebrate your 29th birthday with your sister and have such a great homecoming 



Mayve said:


> Whenever I see a Golden in this position it makes me smile.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A universal response, I suspect 



golfgal said:


> Andy, thanks to you and Rudy, we're occasionally allowed french fries and even had a cone at that m place. Now if we could just be allowed on the furniture too....
> Rosco and Murphy


Good for you, Rosco & Murphy!! Now, here's the secret to the furniture: place one half of one paw gently on the couch while you're wagging your tail and kissing your humans somewhere. Then just a little more, add the other front paw, very slowly though. Be _very_ sneaky. Once you've made it all the way up and cuddle, humans are helpless to resist!! 



OutWest said:


> Yes they do last, they do stink, the dogs love them and they do hurt like @&$!?$&@ when you step on them in the dark


You too? "@&[email protected]" is right!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Rudy looks so content. Dreaming of eating catfish and a day at the lake/dog park, I assume.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rudy is such an insecure dog, Danny. You should be ashamed.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Davidrob2 said:


> Rudy looks so content. Dreaming of eating catfish and a day at the lake/dog park, I assume.


Rudy actually had catfish with his kibble for supper.  We went to the dog park this morning where he played with some other dogs and we went twice around the wooded trails). Tonight we hit one of the nearby football fields so he could get his zoomies out again. We'll go swimming this week when there aren't a lot of families cooking out at the picnic tables. Being food obsessed as he is, Rudy tries to bum food from everyone, even though he's on a leash until we get to the water LOL. BTW, David called on a break when I was with Rudy tonight. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Rudy is such an insecure dog, Danny. You should be ashamed.


I've given myself 2 feathery light, half hearted lashes with one of Rudy's stuffed toys that still has some stuffing in it. LOL He's laying next to me with his head on my forearm. I could have named him 'Shadow' 

-----
Adopting Rudy sure has finished healing my heart after losing Andy. Now, I only smile when I think about Andy because I know he's happy and having fun. And I have no doubt he's relieved that I'm happy. In my experience of loving and losing, every golden has made my heart bigger, so the love for those who play while they wait at the Bridge never fades, and I love the next golden just as much for who they are 

Rudy's really doing well with his training. I was having a problem with him wanting to ride with his paws on the console, which blocked both the rearview and sideview mirrors. He's only done it a couple times this week, and moved to the back as soon as I said "Rudy, get back". His recall is getting better and better, though his 'ear valves' still shut tightly when his nose is on the ground. I'll be working on that with the trainer the next couple of times. But, the older Rudy gets, and the more I work with him, the better he's doing with everything. My goal is for him to be able to be off leash at the lake and wide open spaces across the street by next spring. He should mature enough and get it solidly by then.

The more I observe Rudy, the more I'm thinking Andy was closer to 3 years old when I adopted him. Rudy has a lot more puppy ways about him than Andy did. I had Andy completely trained in under 2 weeks. But, Rudy was also left to roam and fend for himself his first year of life. He'll be 1 1/2 this week. Not sure the exact date, but based on what the woman who rescued him told me (he visited from that time on), Rudy was 8 weeks old the beginning of August last year when her neighbors adopted Rudy, so that would put his birthday the first week of December. We're going to make him a pot roast. Our "Platinum Level Dog Party"


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It makes my heart sing to read your adventures with Rudy. The love you have for each other shines through in your words. I am so happy for you all and believe Andy definitely had his paw on this adoption. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love to read about the things you and Rudy do. Gives me a morning smile.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Rudy is such an insecure dog, Danny. You should be ashamed.


Haha. This made me laugh out loud   . I know..... poor Rudy

Danny, Rudy is such a doll. I'm glad the training is going so well. Enjoy your days together


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like Rudy is doing really well and that his training is getting better  Sammy's recall is fairly good, but we still have a lot of work to do with it...if something more exciting is distracting him then he puts me second lol. Tizer's got a fantastic recall (have always found gsd's don't want to wander away from you), so he tends to encourage Sammy to come back (it should be the other way round considering Tizer is only 10 months old lol). 

Glad to hear that Rudy has still got lots of puppyhood left in him  He must be making you smile so much! He's a sweetie! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thank you. And you as well How nice you got to celebrate your 29th birthday with your sister and have such a great homecoming
> 
> A universal response, I suspect
> 
> ...


Yes, it was great celebrating my 29th birthday OVER AND OVER, again!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

dborgers said:


> His recall is getting better and better, though his 'ear valves' still shut tightly when his nose is on the ground.


Goodness knows we tried, but Hannah was more stubborn than I and, despite multiple suggestions by trainers and friends, I never found something that was more enticing than the adventures she discovered with her nose. :doh: Wait became the fall back command, it gave her pause for a split second before she'd be back to sniffing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

gold4me said:


> I love to read about the things you and Rudy do. Gives me a morning smile.


Thank you  He sure gives me morning smiles too. Always there waiting for me to wake up. He's proof again that we can love another golden when we've lost one we loved with all our hearts. Have you heard anything about Hawk?



*Laura* said:


> Haha. This made me laugh out loud   . I know..... poor Rudy
> 
> Danny, Rudy is such a doll. I'm glad the training is going so well. Enjoy your days together


Thanks, Laura  I'm hoping the ear valves that shut off when his nose is on the ground are something he outgrows 



HolDaisy said:


> Sounds like Rudy is doing really well and that his training is getting better  Sammy's recall is fairly good, but we still have a lot of work to do with it...if something more exciting is distracting him then he puts me second lol. Tizer's got a fantastic recall (have always found gsd's don't want to wander away from you), so he tends to encourage Sammy to come back (it should be the other way round considering Tizer is only 10 months old lol).
> 
> Glad to hear that Rudy has still got lots of puppyhood left in him  He must be making you smile so much! He's a sweetie!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got a laugh out of your comment on another thread about toilet tissue. One of Rudy's favorite things to do is snatch a roll of toilet paper and tear it up so he can get to the cardboard roll. Don't know why, but he is especially fond of shoes and shredding cardboard toilet tissue rolls LOL 



Karen519 said:


> Yes, it was great celebrating my 29th birthday OVER AND OVER, again!!


Glad you had such a happy birthday with your sister. 



Hubbub said:


> Goodness knows we tried, but Hannah was more stubborn than I and, despite multiple suggestions by trainers and friends, I never found something that was more enticing than the adventures she discovered with her nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think 'Wait' will be our next command to work on. Andy would stop on a dime when I said that. I'd call and he'd turn around and come. Starting at two weeks after adopting him he never failed to stop and come no matter what. Fingers crossed I get to that point with Rudy. He seems really eager to please. I'm hoping with time he'll catch onto both commands  Keeping Hannah and you in our thoughts every day


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Danny

Hawk is doing well. He has adjusted beautifully and is even played with their 2 year old leonburger. He had a seizure though last weekend. Four weeks from his last one. They also did some allergy testing on him and found he needs a different food. We had put him on grainfree yet there are still a few ingredients tbey need to eliminate. He is much loved and happy...I couldn't ask for more for him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Danny
> 
> Hawk is doing well. He has adjusted beautifully and is even played with their 2 year old leonburger. He had a seizure though last weekend. Four weeks from his last one. They also did some allergy testing on him and found he needs a different food. We had put him on grainfree yet there are still a few ingredients tbey need to eliminate. He is much loved and happy...I couldn't ask for more for him!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Excellent news! I hope you're bursting with pride that you helped him discover the life he has because of your selflessness. No need for humility  You helped him so much. Many people wouldn't have been willing or capable.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sure with Rudy having a dad like you, he is going to get all his training real soon!! He knows how great of a life he has with you!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Rudy actually had catfish with his kibble for supper.  We went to the dog park this morning where he played with some other dogs and we went twice around the wooded trails). Tonight we hit one of the nearby football fields so he could get his zoomies out again. We'll go swimming this week when there aren't a lot of families cooking out at the picnic tables. Being food obsessed as he is, Rudy tries to bum food from everyone, even though he's on a leash until we get to the water LOL. BTW, David called on a break when I was with Rudy tonight.
> 
> I've given myself 2 feathery light, half hearted lashes with one of Rudy's stuffed toys that still has some stuffing in it. LOL He's laying next to me with his head on my forearm. I could have named him 'Shadow'
> 
> ...


All I can say is you two truly deserve each other.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

SandyK said:


> I am sure with Rudy having a dad like you, he is going to get all his training real soon!! He knows how great of a life he has with you!!


Thanks  Rudy's eager to please. After nearly 4 months now, he and I have a strong bond and he trusts me 100%. The training gets easier and easier. Of course, the Biljac liver treats are a huge incentive for him with the food obsession he and Andy both shared because of food deprivation prior to their rescues 



OutWest said:


> All I can say is you two truly deserve each other.


Thank you  I sure am a lucky dude to have been blessed with another love bug like Rudy. He's a total a love. It melts my heart to see him waiting on my side of the bed for me to wake up every morning, a practice he began about 2 or 3 weeks ago. And I rarely leave a room where he doesn't follow me to the next and wait for me to make the next move


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Just checking in to see what Rudy is up to. His thread is one of my regular stops on GRF. Now on to Manny's Blog!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi to you and Rudy, hope that you're having a good day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Stopping in to say hi to you and Rudy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Just checking in to see what Rudy is up to. His thread is one of my regular stops on GRF. Now on to Manny's Blog!





HolDaisy said:


> Hi to you and Rudy, hope that you're having a good day.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Karen519 said:


> Stopping in to say hi to you and Rudy!!


I appreciate your stopping by.  Not a lot new to report. I'm getting ready to leave town for a few days (back late this weekend). Rudy and I are about to head to the dog park and trails so he can have some play time and get the zoomies out. It's so nice to have a happy lovey-dovey boy again. 

I'll be going out of town for a few days tomorrow, so I'll see y'all when I get back this weekend.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad all is going well with your boy.
Have a safe trip.
 Robin, Ollie and Tyson


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have a good trip, and hope Rudy got lots of zoomies out of his system!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a really fun trip  Got to see a whole lot of rural Indiana. About 2 miles after getting on the freeway, traffic ground to a halt. Traffic alert on my phone said "accident 25 miles ahead. Two semis and a car. Fatalities involved." It had just happened 15 minutes before, and traffic had already backed up 25 miles. Lucky for me, I had just passed an exit ramp 100' before and was able to get over from the left lane to the shoulder, thanks to a semi who'd left a 20' gap. I backed up to exit. Lucky me!! If I hadn't been in exactly the right spot, and hadn't had a gap between the car next to me and the semi behind it, I'd have been sitting on the freeway for several hours. 

Saw lots of cows, cornfields, horses, etc etc on my 120 mile trek through rural Indiana. It was a beautiful 78 degree day, so I rode all the way with the windows down. Just perfect!! 

Yesterday at the dog park I met this little girl. She had just been adopted the day before from the shelter here in Nashville. Her new mom said it was her very first time around other dogs. Described by the shelter as 'afraid of big dogs', Rudy showed her not all big dogs are scary. Some are gentle and like to play Here are the two of them after they got done playing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good boy, Rudy!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

No creature could be afraid of Rudy! He exudes love and charm.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

What a great story, I just started reading Rudy's story today, you are a lucky guy. After losing our Rookie last month, I was ready for a happy story, and you have given it to me, thanks. Not sure I'll be as lucky as you were in findng Rudy, but I sure hope so.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good boy Rudy....&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that you had a good trip. Aw, I love that story about Rudy and the little dog at the park! What a star he is  tell him good boy from me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Had a really fun trip  Got to see a whole lot of rural Indiana. About 2 miles after getting on the freeway, traffic ground to a halt. Traffic alert on my phone said "accident 25 miles ahead. Two semis and a car. Fatalities involved." It had just happened 15 minutes before, and traffic had already backed up 25 miles. Lucky for me, I had just passed an exit ramp 100' before and was able to get over from the left lane to the shoulder, thanks to a semi who'd left a 20' gap. I backed up to exit. Lucky me!! If I hadn't been in exactly the right spot, and hadn't had a gap between the car next to me and the semi behind it, I'd have been sitting on the freeway for several hours.
> 
> Saw lots of cows, cornfields, horses, etc etc on my 120 mile trek through rural Indiana. It was a beautiful 78 degree day, so I rode all the way with the windows down. Just perfect!!
> 
> Yesterday at the dog park I met this little girl. She had just been adopted the day before from the shelter here in Nashville. Her new mom said it was her very first time around other dogs. Described by the shelter as 'afraid of big dogs', Rudy showed her not all big dogs are scary. Some are gentle and like to play Here are the two of them after they got done playing.


Hope you had a fun time in Indiana! 

Love the picture of Rudy and the little girl that just had been adopted-how lucky she was that Rudy is the first big dog she met!! Beautiful picture!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Danny . I'm glad that you had a good trip. That's so sweet that Rudy made a new friend.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I ran Jane's office today. My helper got himself nice and comfy on the couch


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

By the look on his face, it seems he's not sure he should be there, but it looks like he's not getting up.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rookie's Dad said:


> By the look on his face, it seems he's not sure he should be there, but it looks like he's not getting up.


He was there all afternoon. The look on his face may be because I disturbed his beauty rest and caused him to take his head off of the pillow


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I ran Jane's office today. My helper got himself nice and comfy on the couch


Be careful to be quiet and not disturb Rudy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rudy, you are so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rudy is such a handsome boy, great seeing him with his new friend and that he was able to show this little one how gentle and very special he is. 

What an adventure through Indiana you had. Glad you were able to get out and explore instead of sitting on the Interstate waiting for traffic to resume moving.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

love reading of your's and Rudy's adventures! I went to school at Purdue...lots of cornfields around there, too!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Checking for new pictures and adventures. I love that quilt! Obviously Rudy does too and his face says "Don't even suggest I move".


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

We love Rudy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Rudy, you're such a handsome boy! You're like a little golden prince napping there in luxury 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Rudy you are simply : GORGEOUS !!!! We love you boy <3

Love & Light to you and all your family <3


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Such a good boy with such beautiful eyes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying reading about Rudys adventures, he should keep a doggy journal of all the wonderful things he does!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Danny, do you think Rudy is completely settled in, or is he still patting himself on the back saying what a lucky guy I am? I always wonder when re-homed dogs are truly settled in... It took Bella a while and I think she still worries sometimes that we are not permanent. 

Rudy looks very sweet on Jane's couch... but he does look as though he's being very still because he thinks he's getting away with something! LOL.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY ALL  We're having a blast here.

Rudy was sound asleep when I took that pic. I accidentally left the flash on and woke him up from a sound sleep. Jane put the quilt on the Chippendale couch in her office just for Rudy. He's welcome to lounge wherever he pleases, so he wasn't thinking he was in trouble or anything, just foggy from waking up so suddenly after being nested in, head on the pillow. 

Rudy's been right at home since Day 1. If anyone took just a little time to get used the the other, it was me. Just the adjustment of going from a laid back, sugar faced senior like Andy to a big puppy like Rudy who'll eat anything he can reach.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

For Father's Day, Rudy took me to a brand new 7 acre dog park where he played for 2 hours. Beautiful place!!

On the way home he took me to McDonald's, let me buy him a 4 piece McNuggets, and split an ice cream cone with me.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> For Father's Day, Rudy took me to a brand new 7 acre dog park where he played for 2 hours. Beautiful place!!
> 
> On the way home he took me to McDonald's, let me buy him a 4 piece McNuggets, and split an ice cream cone with me.


Happy Father's Day Danny! It sounds like Rudy has made sure you had a very special day


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> For Father's Day, Rudy took me to a brand new 7 acre dog park where he played for 2 hours. Beautiful place!!
> 
> On the way home he took me to McDonald's, let me buy him a 4 piece McNuggets, and split an ice cream cone with me.



Good boy, Rudy! Brinkley was pestering me for ice cream but I didn't get him any today. That sure sounds like a fun day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!! We had a good time 

I'll tell ya, having a young boy like Rudy is a different experience after the 'world class lounger' Andy was. Rudy was worn out when we got home, took a 2 hour nap, and was fully rejuvenated and ready to for action again LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, that's a puppy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Thanks!! We had a good time
> 
> I'll tell ya, having a young boy like Rudy is a different experience after the 'world class lounger' Andy was. Rudy was worn out when we got home, took a 2 hour nap, and was fully rejuvenated and ready to for action again LOL


I can really relate to what you're saying. My Bridge boy was 15.5 when he passed. I adopted Remy shortly after his passing who was thought to be 2 or 3, talk about a difference between night and day. Remy sure got me off the couch and I have thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it. 

Great to hear you and Rudy had such a wonderful Father's Day together. Sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So glad Rudy let you share in his day...lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It's amazing how Rudy read your mind and knew just what you would want for Father's Day. I knew you were a smart one Rudy


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad to hear Rudy is exercising you!!! I would love to meet him one day, sweet boy!

NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha, Rudy sounds just like Sammy! It takes a lot to get Sammy tired for the evening, he's got so much energy! Thankfully Tizer is just the same so they wear each other out playing bitey face and chasing each other on the garden. Rudy is such a little star  We're all so happy that you have him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm so glad to have him.

I took him to the new 7 acre dog park this morning. Beautiful dry sunny day. We ran around for half an hour before Rudy found a 2' x 4' x 2' deep runny, mud/water trench the Parks & Recreation guys created when digging to lay drainage pipe. Guess who took a dip in it and was literally covered head to toe in wet dripping mud? 

Someone awhile back posted a picture of three goldens walking through a wet muddy trench. That's what Rudy looked like  I'd have taken a couple pictures, but I got covered with it too and had to drive home wrapped in a spare blanket I keep in the dogmobile LOL

Rudy had a LOT of fun!! Me too!! We're both clean now


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha that was your additional Father's Day gift, a mud treatment. Some people pay a lot of money for those. I bet that your skin is silky smooth now 

So happy that you are both doing so well.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Doug said:


> Ha ha that was your additional Father's Day gift, a mud treatment. Some people pay a lot of money for those. I bet that your skin is silky smooth now
> 
> So happy that you are both doing so well.


Thanks!  I forgot to smear some on my face, but the rest of me is silky smooth LOL


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you had a fun and dirty day!!! Doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!  I'm so glad to have him.
> 
> I took him to the new 7 acre dog park this morning. Beautiful dry sunny day. We ran around for half an hour before Rudy found a 2' x 4' x 2' deep runny, mud/water trench the Parks & Recreation guys created when digging to lay drainage pipe. Guess who took a dip in it and was literally covered head to toe in wet dripping mud?
> 
> ...


Sounds like SUCH FUN!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Thanks!  I forgot to smear some on my face....


Then you must go back! I am sure that Rudy will agree to another trip and your skin demands it. Your face is the most important part of the regimen!

NewfieMom


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! It sounds like you had quite a day!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Thanks!  I'm so glad to have him.
> 
> I took him to the new 7 acre dog park this morning. Beautiful dry sunny day. We ran around for half an hour before Rudy found a 2' x 4' x 2' deep runny, mud/water trench the Parks & Recreation guys created when digging to lay drainage pipe. Guess who took a dip in it and was literally covered head to toe in wet dripping mud?
> 
> ...


This sounds like the "best day" ever to my kids....fur and human!

When I was a kid we had a city park in our back yard. Spring rains left lots of flooded low spots. We would gets a running start and flop onto our bellies and slide through them.....picture a slip and slide...we had grass and mud everywhere...one of my favorite memories....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha Rudy! I bet you looked hilarious, bless you  If Tizer had been with you he'd have been straight in there too, he's obsessed with mud and water (even more than Sammy is!)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Thanks!  I'm so glad to have him.
> 
> I took him to the new 7 acre dog park this morning. Beautiful dry sunny day. We ran around for half an hour before Rudy found a 2' x 4' x 2' deep runny, mud/water trench the Parks & Recreation guys created when digging to lay drainage pipe. Guess who took a dip in it and was literally covered head to toe in wet dripping mud?
> 
> ...


This made me laugh out loud. I can just picture Rudy looking at you through all the mud with those beautiful eyes. I'm sure he was wiggling and wondering when 'we can do this again - pretty please'


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Danny

What fun have you and Rudy been up to?
I've been going to visit my 86 year old Aunt who's in a nursing home for rehab.
We actually used our pool on Sunday, with Tucker, Tonka, our neighbor Kate and her two dogs, Olivia and Wrigley. That was FUN!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi to you and Rudy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi back atcha :311hi-thu


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Someone did something really fun today. Video coming ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking forward to the video!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Hallelujah!! *

I've been wondering if Rudy was a retriever or not. He'll run for a tennis ball once, and that's been that. It seemed like the thing to do was try a different venue, so we headed to the lake for a few hours.

It was a blast watching Rudy have a ton of fun and discovering whether or not Rudy is, in fact, a retriever  His recall is getting better and better, but just to be safe until I know it's rock solid I have a 150' lead in case he decides to swim across the lake after ducks ... which he attempted our first time at the lake. 

The last time I took a dog here was with the late great Andy. It was a neat walk down memory lane reliving memories of fun with him while creating new memories of fun with Rudy. It was a 'smiley' day  The circle of life and love continues.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah!! But what happened to the top half of the cone? Gosh, I hope it didn't drop off.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

KathyL said:


> Yeah!! But what happened to the top half of the cone? Gosh, I hope it didn't drop off.


I ate the top half


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Way to go handsome boy!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video of Rudy,  congratulations sweet boy, you are a wonderful retriever!:You_Rock_


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great video, Danny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Loved your video...especially the Hallejulah! Where did you get your line? Is it nylon? We're going to Lake Michigan in a few weeks so that would be ideal!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah for rudy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy as always to see your fun videos  Way to go Rudy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> I've been wondering if Rudy was a retriever or not. He'll run for a tennis ball once, and that's been that. It seemed like the thing to do was try a different venue, so we headed to the lake for a few hours.
> 
> It was a blast watching Rudy have a ton of fun and discovering whether or not Rudy is, in fact, a retriever  His recall is getting better and better, but just to be safe until I know it's rock solid I have a 150' lead in case he decides to swim across the lake after ducks ... which he attempted our first time at the lake.
> 
> ...


Danny: Just LOVED THE video of Rudy! Andy would just love him!
It made me VERY HAPPY to see Rudy has a life jacket and also a rope-can't be too careful-he probably would go after those ducks, again! Tucker will go after a ball or toy, but doesn't really bring it back to us. In the pool, we have to grab it out of his mouth to throw it, again. 

I have a question. How do you videotape Rudy eating ice cream in the car and hold the cone at the same time?

You are VERY TALENTED!! Looks like you two had the perfect day. We are getting ready to go in the pool again today, with our neighbor Kate and her two Goldens. Went in last weekend, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it  That was Andy's life vest, and the place where I shot the video of him using his new Outward Hound life vest in 2012. It brought back a lot of good memories going back there with Rudy yesterday. 

Karen, I hold onto the Flip Video cam with one hand to shoot. It's very small, thin, and easy to hold. 


Penny's Mom said:


> Loved your video...especially the Hallejulah! Where did you get your line? Is it nylon? We're going to Lake Michigan in a few weeks so that would be ideal!


I got it at Home Depot where they sell rope. Came on the plastic thing with the handle, which I found useful both for storage and to let out the length I want. They sell the clips too, so I tied that on one end with a double knot and secured the other to the plastic thing with the handle the rope came on. Feels softer than nylon, maybe a cotton/nylon composite? It's very light and floats easily too. If Home Depot in your area doesn't have it, I'm sure Lowe's will 

Looks like this:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video of Rudy the Retriever!

Really enjoy watching your videos, what a fun day for you both and to top it off with a trip to Mickey D's for ice cream. Rudy probably couldn't decide which was the best part of his day.

I think Andy is looking down from above and smiling. He's glad to see you smiling and happy again, but also because you brought another boy that was in need into to your home and life to love.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

HALLELUJAH RUDY!!!! Wow, what a lucky boy he is. Goldens and water are a match made in heaven. And wow, first the nuggets, then the ice cream?? Danny, I'm up for adoption and giving you "the look".


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL Ang!!  Now, it isn't all fun and ice cream. There are jobs like tearing up empty tissue rolls and destuffing toys and stuff like that to be done too LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great video of Rudy the Retriever!
> 
> Really enjoy watching your videos, what a fun day for you both and to top it off with a trip to Mickey D's for ice cream. Rudy probably couldn't decide which was the best part of his day.
> 
> I think Andy is looking down from above and smiling. He's glad to see you smiling and happy again, but also because you brought another boy that was in need into to your home and life to love.


Thanks! 

I'm sure Andy is super happy about all of it. He'd be the first to want another boy to be loved and have a fun life


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hahahaha, rough life!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information. I'll be checking that out for sure.

I'm so happy that you got Rudy. I know Andy is too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a fantastic video! I was sat here beaming watching every second it  It looks like Rudy had so much fun swimming, rolling in the grass and then stopping off for ice cream to top his fun day off. He really has hit the jackpot and I think he knows it  
Andy will be so happy that another golden is getting to live an amazing life just like he did! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yahhh Way to go Rudy. I knew you were a retriever!!!   Great video Danny


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ang*



ang.suds said:


> HALLELUJAH RUDY!!!! Wow, what a lucky boy he is. Goldens and water are a match made in heaven. And wow, first the nuggets, then the ice cream?? Danny, I'm up for adoption and giving you "the look".


Ang

Just LOVE what you said!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

_Adorable_ video of Rudy proving himself as a Retriever!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I am helping Jane in her office today. Rudy, ever the velcro dog, assumed his position under one of the desks.

Katie's bed under the desk:










Rudy makes it work:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just shot this one. Rudy's figured out how to squeeze himself into Katie's little bed LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Just shot this one. Rudy's figured out how to squeeze himself into Katie's little bed LOL



How cute is that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha aww  Looks like Rudy did a fantastic job helping you and Jane in the office today!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol.Lol. Mr Rudy.You really have to get in to the pill bug position if u want to fit on that bed. You can do it my man


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

When I saw Rudy for the first time I said: wauuuuh what a beautiful young guy and I loved the color of his fur and ... of course...his beautiful eyes <3 

He had such a beautiful and smart eyes that I fell in love with very quickly <3

Now , something like, 4 months later I can say that he is even more beautiful but , somehow, bit different too. 
He has that Light which is glowing out of him, he is simply happy and loved and his beautiful eyes can not hide it what ever situation he is spotted in.

I can not even explain how happy I feel when I see that one ex-suffering soul finds Love through living with such a great people like Danny and Jane are <3

Yes You gave him back his innocence of a baby and this is a huge thing.

Thank You and God bless you and your whole family :smooch: <3

Love & Light


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Rudy, hope that you're having a good day


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I have ben hAving a rEally gud time playing !!. Swimming is reAl fun too!!! Thank you for thinkin abut me. hEre is a kiss from mE  - Rudy


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love catching up on the continuing adventures of Rudy. Great swimming & ice cream video!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying swimming Rudy, we just love to see you having lots of fun! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny that picture of Rudy squeezing into Katie's bed made me laugh out loud  . That was funny !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Looks like Rudy is sleeping on the job!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't feel a need to start a new thread, but this is the 45th anniversary of the Apollo 11 moon landing. It was on a Sunday night too. My Sunday School teacher invited a whole bunch of us kids over to watch it live on TV. What an accomplishment!!! In less than time than President Kennedy called for, we built a space program and landed a man on the MOON. 

I wish were were still putting effort like that into good things that advance mankind.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Pepe Gardner said:


> I looked at you online gallery and those pups are just gorgeous.
> Are they for sale?


Great video Danny! Rudy is officially a retriever! Before ya know it you'll be dock diving Rudy! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been following Rudy and your story from the start. Just wanted to say congratulations to both of you for finding each other. I love reading how he's doing and check back daily. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!!  We're having a great time. Just got back from walking the trails with Rudy and Ollie. It's fun watching them both become "Ranger Dogs" who take to the woods and sniff out everything like Rin Tin Tin LOL It's been good for Ollie, who seems to be blossoming as he gets less and less afraid of other dogs too. Rudy 'play bows' to every dog that comes in the park. It's really cute. He's such a good natured boy. Loves everybody .. typical golden  He continues to bring a lot of smiles and frivolity to my life


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Thanks!!  We're having a great time. Just got back from walking the trails with Rudy and Ollie. It's fun watching them both become "Ranger Dogs" who take to the woods and sniff out everything like Rin Tin Tin LOL It's been good for Ollie, who seems to be blossoming as he gets less and less afraid of other dogs too. Rudy 'play bows' to every dog that comes in the park. It's really cute. He's such a good natured boy. Loves everybody .. typical golden
> 
> Rudy continues to bring a lot of smiles and frivolity to my life


I think we need a video of the Ranger Dogs exploring the trails.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think we need a video of the Ranger Dogs exploring the trails.


I'll take one tomorrow


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> I'll take one tomorrow


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!!  We're having a great time. Just got back from walking the trails with Rudy and Ollie. It's fun watching them both become "Ranger Dogs" who take to the woods and sniff out everything like Rin Tin Tin LOL It's been good for Ollie, who seems to be blossoming as he gets less and less afraid of other dogs too. Rudy 'play bows' to every dog that comes in the park. It's really cute. He's such a good natured boy. Loves everybody .. typical golden  He continues to bring a lot of smiles and frivolity to my life


I love hearing about Rudy! You and he really lucked out, and Rudy sounds just perfect for Ollie! What does Katie think of him?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Didn't feel a need to start a new thread, but this is the 45th anniversary of the Apollo 11 moon landing. It was on a Sunday night too. My Sunday School teacher invited a whole bunch of us kids over to watch it live on TV. What an accomplishment!!! In less than time than President Kennedy called for, we built a space program and landed a man on the MOON.
> 
> I wish were were still putting effort like that into good things that advance mankind.


I don't know if this is one of those "defining moments" when everyone remembers where he was when something took place. I remember that I was in my seventh grade math class when President Kennedy was shot, for example. I have no doubts whatever about that.

But I am almost 100% sure that I was working at Greenwich Hospital in Greenwich, Connecticut as nurse's aide the night that a man landed on the moon. I worked there the summer of 1969 and that seems to be 45 years ago. I recall being on the floor working, when it came onto the television. I had just graduated from high school in June. That was my summer job.

NewfieMom


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I just LOVE this thread! I'm sure I'll start from the beginning again and read it all the way through like I did back in Jan!! Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cuddysmom said:


> I just LOVE this thread! I'm sure I'll start from the beginning again and read it all the way through like I did back in Jan!! Xoxo


Thanks  Losing Andy was really hard, but I hope the happiness I've found adopting Rudy gives hope to those who lose a beloved golden that we can love another golden and get back to smiling and laughing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Thanks  Losing Andy was really hard, but I hope the happiness I've found adopting Rudy gives hope to those who lose a beloved golden that we can love another golden and get back to smiling and laughing.


Ha. I came here expecting new pictures. I think it's time, Danny. :curtain:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Ha. I came here expecting new pictures. I think it's time, Danny. :curtain:


^^ I second this! :hyper: We want pics of them all having fun


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

It does help. Thank you, Danny. You're giving me hope that another one is out there for ME!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're all right ... I need to get some new pics and vids of Rudy and the gang :uhoh: I've been slammed with work lately (which is a good thing ) I promise I'll get some new stuff up next week (Sandy, sorry I haven't gotten new video posted as I planned to do ... next one's for you ).

Rudy continues to be a super happy kissy face


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Thanks  Losing Andy was really hard, but I hope the happiness I've found adopting Rudy gives hope to those who lose a beloved golden that we can love another golden and get back to smiling and laughing.


I can say for sure that it does. I adopted my Remy from my County Humane Society three weeks after we said goodbye to my Bridge boy at the age of 15.5.

We weren't ready for this boy, but he was there and he needed a home and a family. I quickly realized he needed us as much as we needed him. He helped our hearts heal and brought the much needed love and joy back into our lives. 
You can never replace one dog with another, but you can open your heart to the love and joy a Golden brings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

We will look forward to pics of Rudy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've got some video of Rudy and Ollie at two different large dog parks I'll post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Boy Danny, that is one long tease you're putting us through for a video!!!! Give hugs to Rudy and the puppy crew!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

First vid is ready. Rudy and Ollie, "Junior Nature Rangers" walking the wooded trails - several acres in size, fenced in - at of one of our great dog parks. I'm a little winded because I'd just climbed a pretty steep quarter mile hill to get where we were when I started filming, which is where it starts going down.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy and Ollie this morning at Two Rivers Dog Park. 10 acres of fun.

Rudy found the only patch of mud and rolled in it (beginning of his roll at :25 seconds), so I had to give him a bath when we got home. Boys will be boys!! LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

In other news: 

Rudy's recall is getting really good. He went totally leash-less the other day when we went swimming at the lake, even turning around when I called him and swimming back to me when he started swimming after a duck. We played ball and swam for a couple hours and had a blast. He was a perfect boy all the way.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> First vid is ready. Rudy and Ollie, "Junior Nature Rangers" walking the trails in the wooded trails - several acres in size, fenced in - at of one of our great dog parks.


A*dor*able, Danny!!! I was laughing out loud at Ollie. Rudy was charging ahead and Ollie just had a mind of his own. ("Come on, Buddy!") What a little sweetheart!!! Thank you. That was worth waiting for. I am on to watch the next one!

NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great videos, thanks for sharing. Ollie's little face is so happy when he's out and about! He's come such a long way since you rescued him  and Rudy is just adorable! They always manage to find the patch of mud don't they?! Sammy and Tizer are exactly the same!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HOLLIE, ya you know: Mud + Boys = FUN!!  Andy also used to manage to find the only few square feet of mud no matter how large the park, as you may have seen in the video I shot at Centennial Park (the day he was stalking squirrels ... with poor technique LOL).

Ollie has come SO far. He used to let out this short pitifully high pitched "I'm scared" whine whenever he rode in the car, but now only whines to get in my lap, and spends his time looking out the windows. And I'm so glad he has shown he won't wander off on the trails and not come, but that turned out to be a needless worry the first time I let him off leash. He is definitely a daddy's boy. He had the cutest case of the "zoomie circles" at the park this morning, but it looks like I hit the wrong button or something.

Rudy? Always a smile on his face and play with boundless enthusiasm. I think I've mentioned before how he goes up to just about any dog and 'play bows' to ask if they want to wrestle or play chase. Usually finds a taker or two. And MAN can he run!!


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't know why, but I always read the title of this thread as Angry Dad turns a page, and I am always expecting a bad story inside. lol


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL, Michael. Nothing but smiles and lsughter around here at dog antics


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoyed the videos Danny, what beautiful places you have there to take Ollie and Rudy. I just love your little "Junior Nature Rangers". 

They both look great, Ollie has come such a long way. Great to see him and Rudy so happy and doing so well. 

Lucky boys!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY for the kind comments


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> HOLLIE, ya you know: Mud + Boys = FUN!!  Andy also used to manage to find the only few square feet of mud no matter how large the park, as you may have seen in the video I shot at Centennial Park (the day he was stalking squirrels ... with poor technique LOL).
> 
> Ollie has come SO far. He used to let out this short pitifully high pitched "I'm scared" whine whenever he rode in the car, but now only whines to get in my lap, and spends his time looking out the windows. And I'm so glad he has shown he won't wander off on the trails and not come, but that turned out to be a needless worry the first time I let him off leash. He is definitely a daddy's boy. He had the cutest case of the "zoomie circles" at the park this morning, but it looks like I hit the wrong button or something.
> 
> Rudy? Always a smile on his face and play with boundless enthusiasm. I think I've mentioned before how he goes up to just about any dog and 'play bows' to ask if they want to wrestle or play chase. Usually finds a taker or two. And MAN can he run!!


That's so cute how he bows at the other dogs to ask to play. You'll have to try and catch him on video doing it, I'd love to see it  what a beautiful golden gentleman he is! Sammy just dives through the air and starts chewing ears ha.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great videos! Rudy and Ollie are quite a pair!



Micheal said:


> I don't know why, but I always read the title of this thread as Angry Dad turns a page, and I am always expecting a bad story inside. lol


This made me laugh SO hard! I misread a thread recently too and kept going through posts trying to understand what the problem was. I'm glad I'm not alone - I'm it calling eye fatigue


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh it is so great to see your neck of the woods, just beautiful.

I love the way that Rudy waited so patiently for Oliie. 
You have a very smart boy there - never missing an opportunity for a beauty treatment and a bit of extra pampering!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhh thank you for the smiles. Nice vids!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

hubbub said:


> Great videos! Rudy and Ollie are quite a pair


I call them 'the lion and the lamb' 



Doug said:


> Awh it is so great to see your neck of the woods, just beautiful.
> 
> I love the way that Rudy waited so patiently for Oliie.
> You have a very smart boy there - never missing an opportunity for a beauty treatment and a bit of extra pampering!


He loves the mud ... like all boys, I guess. Did you see how he spotted the little patch of mud and dove head first in it? LOL



OutWest said:


> Ahhh thank you for the smiles. Nice vids!


Thanks. I have as good a time as they do


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I love reading about you and Rudy. It's a bright spot in my day!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jane got Katie on video this morning (hidden camera). Katie has always been scared of treats. Don't know why ... something from her former life, maybe someone teasing her? Jane missed the twirl Katie usually does on first approach of the treat, but here it is. 

Katie's beginning to get a 'grandma bark' now. She's 11-13 years old and limped onto our front yard 10 years ago, July 11. The cough is from a heart murmur she's had since we've had her. She coughs when she gets excited and treats are too exciting!! The white stuff on the carpet is sunshine


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Jane got Katie on video this morning (hidden camera). Katie has always been scared of treats. Don't know why ... something from her former life, maybe someone teasing her? Jane missed the twirl Katie usually does on first approach of the treat, but here it is.
> 
> Katie's beginning to get a 'grandma bark' now. She's 11-13 years old and limped onto our front yard 10 years ago, July 11. The cough is from a heart murmur she's had since we've had her. She coughs when she gets excited and treats are too exciting!! The white stuff on the carpet is sunshine
> 
> Katie's Scary Treat - YouTube


She's so sweet...how could anyone damage a dog to the extent she'd be afraid of a treat?  I'm glad she wandered into your yard! 

Is she on heart meds Danny? Sounds like she has the same problem as my Tessie had.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread is one I turn to whenever smiles are hard to come by. I know the love that radiates here will brighten my day, as I'm sure it brightens yours.

Hugs to you and yours,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OutWest said:


> She's so sweet...how could anyone damage a dog to the extent she'd be afraid of a treat?  I'm glad she wandered into your yard!
> 
> Is she on heart meds Danny? Sounds like she has the same problem as my Tessie had.


Not yet, but the vet monitors her.

The only time she coughs is when she gets excited, so we try to keep her calm. She doesn't cough when she exercises or during normal activities.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG. Love the videos! Thank you for sharing. That park is huge. Those two looked like they had a great time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

OutWest said:


> She's so sweet...how could anyone damage a dog to the extent she'd be afraid of a treat?  I'm glad she wandered into your yard!


*Kathleen*, you made me want to cry. You are so right.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I call them 'the lion and the lamb'


I love that. It fits them perfectly. And they are a gift from God. As are you.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*dANNY*

DANNY

JUST loved your videos of Katie, Ollie and Rudy.
Your dogs sure do have it made in the shade!
Those dog parks are just amazing-there are some segments of the video, that would make a beautiful portrait! 
The love you and Jane have for them comes through in your videos!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Katie is too cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I'm glad you've enjoyed the videos 

The Lion and the TWO lambs LOL 

Katie gets a nightly off leash run at the high school across the street. Her recall is perfect ... I think learned that from Andy as well. It's fun watching that happy little bug sprint from tree to bush to tree with boundless joy.

Katie always 'woos' and 'coos' and barks to let me know "DON'T FORGET ABOUT ME! I WANT TO RUN TOO". I happily oblige. Makes me smile to watch her. Same with Ollie and Rudy. Hard to have a bad day when our boys and girls are happy, isn't it?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Spent my Sunday doing a transport for TVGRR with a golden from Nashville to Knoxville. "Olaf" (temporary name) has been in a foster home in Nashville since late April. He had some nasty hot spots when he came into the rescue, but now that he's doing better TVGRR wanted him in Knoxville so potential adopters could meet him. He deserves a great family 

He is a real sweetie pie. I fed him little treats the entire 200 miles. He rode like a champ, and every once in awhile I'd open the back windows so he could stick his nose out. We stopped at a rest area so he could sniff around, and closer to Knoxville I bought him a 4 piece McNuggets. Jane bought him a stuffed cow for a toy, and I left that and a couple tennis balls and treats.

His adoption page at TVGRR (who I adopted Andy and the previous two golden boys from). He has his full coat in this pic. He's a cuddly, fluffy boy. I gave him a hug when I left and told him what a good boy he is.  :

Available Goldens- Olaf 

Here he is riding in the car as we pulled out of the rest area:




















Out for a sniff upon arrival in Knoxville (AKA "Simba: The Gentle Lion ) :


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny, you are a hero! What a handsome boy he is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

I agree you're a hero. Olaf is a very handsome boy!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Olaf couldn't be cuter!

NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope Olaf lands in a permanent home soon. He sure is cute. Danny and Jane--you guys are great to help him out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Katie's adorable, enjoyed her video too. 

Your house must be so much fun with the Lion and the lambs.......

Olaf is a handsome boy, someone is going to be very lucky to have this boy.
Thank you to you and Jane for all the help you give the Goldens that are in need.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw Danny Olaf is a doll. Thank you for caring so much and helping this boy. I love the video of little Katie


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It's so good of you to help lots of goldens in need, I agree you and Jane are both definitely heroes! Olaf is adorable, he looks like such a cuddly boy  I hope he finds a loving home that he deserves. Please keep us posted if you hear more about him and let us know if he finds his forever home.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rescue goldens appreciate any little thing - especially the attention and affection - and give ya sunshine inside and smiles outside in return. And all for just a little bit of time.

Anyone can help rescue goldens (or any dog). Just contact a local rescue group and volunteer to drive a golden from Point A to Point B, do home visits, etc etc. It doesn't take a lot of time. Helping goldens who were left behind or abandoned for whatever reason get a 2nd chance helps the people as much if not more than the fur boys and girls


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Just precious!*

Thank you for sharing. Your dogs are sweet and your wife sounds equally so.  
Bless you for all the good you do in this world.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Rescue goldens appreciate any little thing - especially the attention and affection - and give ya sunshine inside and smiles outside in return. And all for just a little bit of time.
> 
> Anyone can help rescue goldens (or any dog). Just contact a local rescue group and volunteer to drive a golden from Point A to Point B, do home visits, etc etc. It doesn't take a lot of time. Helping goldens who were left behind or abandoned for whatever reason get a 2nd chance helps the people as much if not more than the fur boys and girls


Danny

Thank God for people like you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zuca's Mom*

Zuca's Mom

Your dog is JUST ADORABLE!:wavey:


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rescue goldens appreciate any little thing - especially the attention and affection - and give ya sunshine inside and smiles outside in return. And all for just a little bit of time.
> 
> Anyone can help rescue goldens (or any dog). Just contact a local rescue group and volunteer to drive a golden from Point A to Point B, do home visits, etc etc. It doesn't take a lot of time. Helping goldens who were left behind or abandoned for whatever reason get a 2nd chance helps the people as much if not more than the fur boys and girls


Well said and thank you Danny! Our rescues are so grateful, loving and as sweet as pie. ?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Spent my Sunday doing a transport for TVGRR with a golden from Nashville to Knoxville. "Olaf" (temporary name) has been in a foster home in Nashville since late April. He had some nasty hot spots when he came into the rescue, but now that he's doing better TVGRR wanted him in Knoxville so potential adopters could meet him. He deserves a great family
> 
> He is a real sweetie pie. I fed him little treats the entire 200 miles. He rode like a champ, and every once in awhile I'd open the back windows so he could stick his nose out. We stopped at a rest area so he could sniff around, and closer to Knoxville I bought him a 4 piece McNuggets. Jane bought him a stuffed cow for a toy, and I left that and a couple tennis balls and treats.
> 
> ...


Danny, how sweet of you and your wife to spoil Olaf with nuggets, balls and stuffies. The world needs more of you, especially are beloved golden rescues. Happy, Happy life Olaf, you're off to a great forever home - no doubt.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Zuca's Mom
> 
> Your dog is JUST ADORABLE!:wavey:


I was thinking the same thing...but wasn't going to start a threadjack. Instead I'll join one. ;-)

NewfieMom


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Ohhh Olaf is very cute <3 I hope that he'll find his forever home very quickly  <3

Hello to everybody and specially "oncle" Danny <3

Love & Light


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Thank you!*



NewfieMom said:


> I was thinking the same thing...but wasn't going to start a threadjack. Instead I'll join one. ;-)
> 
> NewfieMom


We think she's pretty darn cute, too! Thanks!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

*Thank you!*



Karen519 said:


> Zuca's Mom
> 
> Your dog is JUST ADORABLE!:wavey:


She is so cute and brings us so much joy! Thanks so much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olaf*



JeanieBeth said:


> Danny, how sweet of you and your wife to spoil Olaf with nuggets, balls and stuffies. The world needs more of you, especially are beloved golden rescues. Happy, Happy life Olaf, you're off to a great forever home - no doubt.


Danny: Olaf is just adorable. Another dog with a great rescue, TVGRR, no doubt he will find someone to love him!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...iever Dog Forums&txt=Available Goldens- Olaf


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rudy and Ollie this morning at Two Rivers Dog Park. 10 acres of fun.
> 
> Rudy found the only patch of mud and rolled in it (beginning of his roll at :25 seconds), so I had to give him a bath when we got home. Boys will be boys!! LOL
> 
> Rudy & Ollie at Two Rivers - YouTube


What an amazing dog park! How lucky you boys are!! Ollie is so cute. Mr. Social I see  Rudy is all boy dad. Who can go to a park and not find a puddle and a little mud? What fun is that? I heard a rumor that Ollie made Rudy roll in the dirt..hmmm..:sly:


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

What's new with Ollie, Rudy and Katie? Any adoption news on Olaf? I'll bet he has a family waiting for him! I won't be surprised when GRRSWF calls me with a foster. For now I'm working and walking with Brie more. You know those teen years! Geesh. ??


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I was JUST wondering about Rudy!! Update, please! 

(And any word on dear Frankie??)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also wanted to say hi 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also stopping by to see how you all are!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Same here. How's everything going?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi y'all  Thanks for thinking of us!! 

I had relatives here from Anchorage last week, and was busy catching up on work the past couple days.

Rudy's doing well. Currently curled up on the couch kissing my arm 

I haven't heard anything about Olaf. I'll check on him and get back with ya.

Things are really good. Rudy's recall is getting top notch. Last night at the middle school he ran out an empty gate to do zoomies on the baseball field and came as soon as I called him. I think we'll be off leash at the high school in no time. In the meantime, I'm taking he and Ollie to one of the big dog parks every day and Rudy swimming 3 or 4 times a week. I'll get some video next time. No more leash or life vest. He does great.

Oh, and Buck has been adopted by his foster family. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We missed you guys!
Glad to hear that you have had a good time with your family or at least we hope that you had a great time!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I took Rudy swimming again yesterday. Shot video and will get it edited and uploaded today 

My cousin sent me a blast from the past: this pic of me practicing when I was 6. 

The day they brought Beverly and I home - I was 4 and she was 3 - we stopped at her stepmother's house so she could meet us. She had a piano, and I was fascinated and tinkled the ivories for a couple hours. They couldn't pull me away from it, and from that day on, music was all I wanted to do. Santa brought toy instruments when I was 4 (pics in Andy's thread). They started me on accordion because I was too little to reach the keys on the piano. Got this accordion for Christmas when I was 5. That thing was bigger than me! But I remember insisting I carry in and out of my lessons myself like 'a big boy' LOL I still have it. Started piano lessons the year this pic was taken.

That's my adoptive mom, Norma, in the pic .... AKA my 'musical taskmaster' who always made sure I practiced. It came in handy when I got a little older and the guys were banging on the front door to play softball, but I had a couple hours of piano to practice. Thanks to her persistence and Dad's financial sacrifice to pay for lessons, I have the life I have now


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I took Rudy swimming again yesterday. Shot video and will get it edited and uploaded today
> 
> My cousin sent me a blast from the past: this pic of me practicing when I was 6.
> 
> ...


What a great picture of you and your Adoptive Mom! That accordion is BIGGER than you. Love hearing your story of how you loved music from little on. I took piano lessons, too, but never had the love for it that you did.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> I took Rudy swimming again yesterday. Shot video and will get it edited and uploaded today
> 
> My cousin sent me a blast from the past: this pic of me practicing when I was 6.
> 
> ...


What a precious photo. It's very Rockwellian...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photo, it's so heartwarming to read how you practiced so long and hard. I have always admired those who can play so well, it's a talent and a gift that I wish I had. I think we all need a video of you playing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, interesting to read how your musical talent was nurtured while you were young. I know you're grateful you had this opportunity. As you said, because of this, it has allowed you to have a career doing what you love.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photo Danny! My Nan was an excellent pianist, she taught herself to read music and could play by ear, apparently she used to really get the family parties started at Christmas back in the day! When I was little I used to sing while she played piano to all her friends (lol). Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, thanks  These days the accordion is useful as a handy tongue-in-cheek threat, ala "do XXXX, or I SWEAR I'LL TAKE IT OUT AND PLAY IT!!!!" (3rd person says: "DO WHAT HE WANTS!! HE ISN'T BLUFFING!!!") LOL 

Accordions are the butt of jokes in the music biz nowadays, Here are a few of them:

- Definition of perfect pitch: Throwing an accordion in a dumpster without hitting the sides.
- Guy jumps up from the table during a dinner date exclaiming "OMG!! I think I left my care unlocked with my accordion in the back seat!!" He rushes outside to see his back window shattered. Someone had thrown another accordion in there.
- New catholic church for accordion players: Our Lady of Spain 

Lady of Spain played by Myron Floren on accordion during Lawrence Welk's show was 'the thing' back in that time. The 'bellows shake' he's doing in this video was the height of a cool trick LOL






I'll see what I can do about filming a video playing the piano. Until then, here's a video of Chico Marx and Harpo Marx. Observe the 'pistol finger technique' Chico was famous for


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I meant to say if you are taking requests 'Piano Man,' Billy Joel is one of my favourites!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> I meant to say if you are taking requests 'Piano Man,' Billy Joel is one of my favourites!!!


This we can do. I'll do the harmonica part on the accordion


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

dborgers said:


> This we can do. I'll do the harmonica part on the accordion


Yay, wonderful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> I meant to say if you are taking requests 'Piano Man,' Billy Joel is one of my favourites!!!



Mine too! I knew I liked you, Swishy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Mine too! I knew I liked you, Swishy!


Haha, great minds think alike!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry no video of Rudy's swim yet. Next couple of days ... My Detroit Tigers are on WGN playing the White Sox and I don't often get a chance to watch them on TV down here in Nashville. Rudy is a new fan and wagging his tail when his dad yells "YES!!!" when they score LOL


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Hi y'all  Thanks for thinking of us!!
> 
> I had relatives here from Anchorage last week, and was busy catching up on work the past couple days.
> 
> ...


Rudy is excelling!! He gets the very smart golden award from Jeanie's Hat ??
I'm so happy to know Buck is finally home and completed his HW treatment by now. Now it's Olafs turn! Enjoy your Holiday! GO TIGERS!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Aw, thanks  These days the accordion is useful as a handy tongue-in-cheek threat, ala "do XXXX, or I SWEAR I'LL TAKE IT OUT AND PLAY IT!!!!" (3rd person says: "DO WHAT HE WANTS!! HE ISN'T BLUFFING!!!") LOL
> 
> Accordions are the butt of jokes in the music biz nowadays, Here are a few of them:
> 
> ...


ROLF!!! You Quack me up!! 
My mother was a piano and organ teacher~I had to practice everyday for 2 hrs too. While she cooked it was 1 and 2 and 1 and 2 and... No that's a D minor.. Then I wanted to play Pop. That went over well! Don't get me wrong - I love classical...now. 
My family used to have the best darned sing a-longs. Mom would play the organ, Uncle Floyd accompanied on the accordion and Uncle Jim on guitar and harmonica. Great times! 
It's no wonder I married a music man, a gifted guitarist who plays by ear (not me!) And one who says that's a D major not a D minor Honey.. So Danny, what is it that you do?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Sorry no video of Rudy's swim yet. Next couple of days ... My Detroit Tigers are on WGN playing the White Sox and I don't often get a chance to watch them on TV down here in Nashville. Rudy is a new fan and wagging his tail when his dad yells "YES!!!" when they score LOL


Roar!! They're looking good! ??


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

JeanieBeth said:


> ROLF!!! You Quack me up!!
> My mother was a piano and organ teacher~I had to practice everyday for 2 hrs too. While she cooked it was 1 and 2 and 1 and 2 and... No that's a D minor.. Then I wanted to play Pop. That went over well! Don't get me wrong - I love classical...now.
> My family used to have the best darned sing a-longs. Mom would play the organ, Uncle Floyd accompanied on the accordion and Uncle Jim on guitar and harmonica. Great times!
> It's no wonder I married a music man, a gifted guitarist who plays by ear (not me!) And one who says that's a D major not a D minor Honey.. So Danny, what is it that you do?


1 and 2 and 1 and 2 ... know it well!!

I moved to L.A. after high school, where I worked with a string of well known recording artists and learned to do music for film and TV. Then I became a studio musician, playing on recordings and film scores. Started producing. Moved to Nashville when the traffic from the beach town I lived in to Burbank or Hollywood got to be a royal pain, and was a studio musician and arranger for years. I now write songs, produce CD's, and write instrumental music for film and TV. And play with my dogs 

I had an Uncle Floyd too. Don't hear that name much nowadays. He had a great sense of humor. I remember him laughing when the kid on the next farm from theirs and I burned their barn to the ground in the biggest conflagration seen in decades. We'd watched an episode of 'Sea Hunt' where the characters were in caves lit by candles. We made caves out of bales of hay and did the same. Didn't work out very well LOL







The fire was so intense it melted their grandma's trailer, 30' away. The only thing left of it was the charred concrete slab. My dad and mom didn't think it was funny at all. At. All.

GO TIGERS!!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Uh oh. I'll bet mom and dad weren't laughing! Good for you for taking your love of music and running with your passion! Kudos to you friend! My husband and son both had successful bands in and around Detroit. Dan's band played at the Ford Auditorium with Bob Seegar, a bunch of great fellas. Good memories of days gone by. 
Mom had a stroke two years ago, has little use of her left side. Her love for her piano was the catalyst to motivate her to work her left arm, despite the pain. She surprised us all by playing "Believe" at Christmas. There wasn't a dry eye in the house. ?
Mom's playing and classical music has also been the best therapy for her brain. ?
Time for me to make our picnic lunch for the beach! It looks like it will be a perfect day for it! Enjoy the holiday and make sure you give the kids ear rubs for Brie and I! ? ?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG. Seriously loving that blast from the past! You're adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Aw, thanks  These days the accordion is useful as a handy tongue-in-cheek threat, ala "do XXXX, or I SWEAR I'LL TAKE IT OUT AND PLAY IT!!!!" (3rd person says: "DO WHAT HE WANTS!! HE ISN'T BLUFFING!!!") LOL
> 
> Accordions are the butt of jokes in the music biz nowadays, Here are a few of them:
> 
> ...


Danny: I remember this!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend! Hope that the pups are all okay 
I posted this video on a thread a couple of days ago and I just know that you will appreciate it Danny lol.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/313921-hilarious-golden-video.html


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw that picture of you with the accordion. That takes me back a few years! When I was a kid my brother played the concertina. At family gatherings he would always have to play polkas for everybody. I wonder what Rudy and the pack would do if you played a few tunes for them.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Kudos to You, Danny!*



swishywagga said:


> Lovely photo, it's so heartwarming to read how you practiced so long and hard. I have always admired those who can play so well, it's a talent and a gift that I wish I had. I think we all need a video of you playing!


Danny, you and I have talked about music in the context of my daughter's musical abilities. I do think it is wonderful when someone has musical gifts as you do and she did. It is wonderful when those gifts are nurtured as yours were by your family and and as I hope and believe my daughter's were by me.

In the end, however, being a musician takes tons and tons of work. One cannot slide by on one's inherent talent and even on basic training. One has to devote oneself to a life of practice. I think you are too modest to discuss that, but I know that my daughter's ability to play broke down when her emotional problems interfered with her ability to practice the cello.

You obviously never stopped practicing. The credit doesn't all go to the people who made you; it also goes to _you_.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend! Hope that the pups are all okay
> I posted this video on a thread a couple of days ago and I just know that you will appreciate it Danny lol.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/313921-hilarious-golden-video.html


Oh man! What a great video! You can't teach that~can you?!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hellllllllo, and thanks for the kind comments  

Wishing you all a best of the rest of the weekend.  First day I'll have had to do anything besides work is tomorrow, and I'm looking forward to kicking back ..

I fully intend to finish the video of Rudy's swimming and record "Piano Man" as performed by moi. I've been absolutely slammed with work (which is a good thing!). I'll try and get Rudy's video done tomorrow and up by Monday latest. You all know what it's going to be anyway LOL. I've made a point of taking Rudy and Ollie for at least an hour of fun and running around every day. Rudy's still so young he'll come home completely tuckered out, take a 10 minutes siesta, and be a jumping bean all over again LOL I'm so happy to witness young Rudy full of energy and youthful exuberance. I've started taking him to the high school at night so he can run around the ball fields too. That youngster needs a couple hours a day ... and I like helping him have fun!

Thanks again, y'all


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS - A family has applied to adopt Olaf and he will most likely be adopted on Monday!! Yeah!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> PS - A family has applied to adopt Olaf and he will most likely be adopted on Monday!! Yeah!!!


This is *wonderful* news!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> This is *wonderful* news!!!
> 
> NewfieMom


I'm very happy for that bug. He's super sweet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

So glad hear that Olaf is getting adopted!!
Another dog you saved with TVGRR!!
Andy must be SO PROUD!!

Available Goldens- Olaf - Needs Foster


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Watching our goldens running with their ears behind them is one of the greatest sights to see! I'm glad to hear the news on Olaf. I was sure it wouldn't take anytime at all- let's hope he's in his warm comfy bed with his forever family soon! Give the kids an ear rub and an extra nugget for us!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend! Hope that the pups are all okay
> I posted this video on a thread a couple of days ago and I just know that you will appreciate it Danny lol.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/313921-hilarious-golden-video.html


I just played the video and Nikki came running into the room and almost jumped into the computer. I played it several times, she really liked it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie has been going nuts on the side deck, Rudy as "Mr. Curious" backup. I think there may be another opossum wandering around. Ollie sure takes his job as "Chief of Security" seriously! 

I have been absolutely slammed with work (which is good). Promise I'll get Rudy's swimming video up soon :uhoh:

Still taking the boys (Ollie and Rudy) to one of our huge dog parks every day. People sure love Rudy. He's friendly to all .. people and fur people alike. And what a kissy faced boy. He kisses just about any exposed skin. Very affectionate  

At night, Rudy and I have been going over to the high school baseball fields for some more running. He's young and has SO much energy. Which is a good thing! Someone told me years ago 'big dogs need to run', and I've stuck by providing the opportunities whenever possible. 

Looking forward to many years of fun and frivolity with him. I'm a lucky guy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like Rudy is the perfect boy! Ollie sounds like your watchdog. I wish that we had somewhere like that for Brinkley to run-he gets about six miles of walking every day and he still has boundless energy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw bless little Olllie, love the way he keeps watch!. Am so glad you have Rudy and many days of fun to look forward to together.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I wish that we had somewhere like that for Brinkley to run-he gets about six miles of walking every day and he still has boundless energy!


Wow, six miles is dedication!!! 

Look around for a local fenced in soccer or football or baseball field. I got a light for Rudy's collar to turn on at night so I can watch him do zoomies or show off how fast he can run by whizzing by me at breakneck speed  With one click, it stays solid. Two, it flashes. I leave it on solid in fenced in areas as I figured the flashing would bother him. If we were on trails somewhere I'd probably have it blinking for easier spotting.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Wow, six miles is dedication!!!
> 
> Look around for a local fenced in soccer or football or baseball field. I got a light for Rudy's collar to turn on at night so I can watch him do zoomies or show off how fast he can run by whizzing by me at breakneck speed  With one click, it stays solid. Two, it flashes. I leave it on solid in fenced in areas as I figured the flashing would bother him. If we were on trails somewhere I'd probably have it blinking for easier spotting.


 Oh, I recognize that!! Harley had one. I would clip it on for night walks and also just to see where he ran in the backyard especially when he took off after the rabbits. I bought about 8 one year at Christmas and they were his presents to his dog friends on the block. I still get advertisement emails from the company "Keep Doggies Safe".

A nice memory when I saw that.

Do I see the reflection of a nose on it?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*RUDY SWIMS - Featuring OLLIE'S FIRST SWIM EVER!!!!*

Surf's Up!!! 

I took _both_ boys to the lake today. Ollie really really really wanted to go, so go he went!  First time he's ever been to the lake, let alone gone for a swim. He did great!!! I bought him an "Ollie Sized" Outward Hound life vest on the way. He sure enjoyed himself. Fortunately, he had his bigger brother (and expert swimmer) Rudy to help him overcome any trepidation about getting in the water. 

Today a couple other dogs showed up - one Rudy's size, the other Ollie's size. Rudy played and played and ran and swam with the bigger dog, then the little black dog and Rudy took turns chasing each other along the shore. The little dog wasn't keen on swimming but he followed Ollie to the edge of the water as Ollie continued venturing into the water and taking short 'my feet aren't touching!' dips. 

Please forgive the quality of the video. Shot it with my phone. Next time I'll take the video camera. Difficult holding onto a leash and trying to be careful not to drop the phone on the concrete or in the water


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved seeing Rudy tending to Ollie like that  Looks like you guys all had fun!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Hubbub  I had as much fun as they did.

Ollie looks to Rudy as his bigger brother/safe place dog when we're out and about. It's cute watching him follow Rudy down the trails, always wanting to keep Rudy in sight. They're actually just now beginning to develop a bond, which is great to see.

Rudy has been a real burst of sunshine, happy all the time. Andy is undoubtedly happy this youngster has brought so much joy to my life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video, they both look like they had a lot of fun, love little Ollie's vest!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, Hubbub  I had as much fun as they did.
> 
> Ollie looks to Rudy as his bigger brother/safe place dog when we're out and about. It's cute watching him follow Rudy down the trails, always wanting to keep Rudy in sight. They're actually just now beginning to develop a bond, which is great to see.
> 
> Rudy has been a real burst of sunshine, happy all the time. Andy is undoubtedly happy this youngster has brought so much joy to my life.


Danny

What a fun video for Rudy and Ollie-I always love your choice of music.
Love Ollie's Outward Hound Vest and I'm probably the only worry wart
that noticed that Rudy doesn't have one on!! I always worry that something awful can happen so quickly!

Rudy really does take care of little Ollie!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great video, Danny! Ollie is so cute in his vest!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Great video, they both look like they had a lot of fun, love little Ollie's vest!





Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> What a fun video for Rudy and Ollie-I always love your choice of music.
> Love Ollie's Outward Hound Vest and I'm probably the only worry wart
> ...





fozziesmom said:


> Great video, Danny! Ollie is so cute in his vest!


Thanks! 

Ollie's vest is an XXS 'cause he's XXS  Petco has only one size smaller LOL I got a kick out of seeing him in it myself.  Rudy rolled and rolled to get out of his vest a few months ago and is a strong swimmer, so I'll keep it (Andy's vest) around for when he's an old guy and might feel more confident wearing it. Glad you enjoyed the vid. I had a great time watching them have fun.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

???????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was fun! It wonderful how dogs can learn to have fun in new ways. Now you two water hounds.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great video - Ollie did so well! It's so nice to see little Ollie having fun and enjoying himself, Rudy is such a good big brother to him as well


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OutWest said:


> That was fun! It wonderful how dogs can learn to have fun in new ways. Now you two water hounds.


Thanks, Kathleen  I can't say Ollie has fallen in love with swimming, but he really enjoys getting out and about, seeing new stuff and doing things. His legs are long enough where he can just wade like a flamingo if he wants to LOL The woman who got Rudy into the rescue told me he'd run down to her farm to jump in the pond regardless of the weather. He's all about swimming .. or doing anything, for that matter 


HolDaisy said:


> Great video - Ollie did so well! It's so nice to see little Ollie having fun and enjoying himself, Rudy is such a good big brother to him as well


Thanks, Hollie  Ollie has let it be known, since Rudy moved in, he wants to do stuff with me and be my boy too. Aw. It's pretty convenient having a 9 pound boy I can just tuck under one arm and carry to the car when we're heading out. Rudy's recall is good, and he now runs straight to the tailgate of my Volvo wagon and waits there. Rudy is a very happy, fun, young boy. We're all having a great time!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ollie's vest is an XXS 'cause he's XXS  Petco has only one size smaller LOL I got a kick out of seeing him in it myself.  Rudy rolled and rolled to get out of his vest a few months ago and is a strong swimmer, so I'll keep it (Andy's vest) around for when he's an old guy and might feel more confident wearing it. Glad you enjoyed the vid. I had a great time watching them have fun.


Glad to know that Rudy might use Andy's vest someday.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Thanks, Kathleen  I can't say Ollie has fallen in love with swimming, but he really enjoys getting out and about, seeing new stuff and doing things. His legs are long enough where he can just wade like a flamingo if he wants to LOL The woman who got Rudy into the rescue told me he'd run down to her farm to jump in the pond regardless of the weather. He's all about swimming .. or doing anything, for that matter Thanks, Hollie  Ollie has let it be known, since Rudy moved in, he wants to do stuff with me and be my boy too. Aw. It's pretty convenient having a 9 pound boy I can just tuck under one arm and carry to the car when we're heading out. Rudy's recall is good, and he now runs straight to the tailgate of my Volvo wagon and waits there. Rudy is a very happy, fun, young boy. We're all having a great time!!


I really think young, active dogs have a positive effect on the older ones. I know my Tess got out and about a lot more after Tucker arrived, and she wandered into the water once in a while, just as Ollie seems to want to do. When she was a singleton she wasn't so interested in water, but when she saw Tucker having fun, she gave it a try.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree, Outwest!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

It was so fun watching Ollie venture out to the water for the first time. He just went all out! No fear I say!! Someday Ollie will be a Master Swimmer like his "big" brother. The music adds a nice nostalgic flavor to the Ollie and Rudy Show! Thanks for the smiles fellas!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Surf's Up!!!
> 
> I took _both_ boys to the lake today. Ollie really really really wanted to go, so go he went!  First time he's ever been to the lake, let alone gone for a swim. He did great!!! I bought him an "Ollie Sized" Outward Hound life vest on the way. He sure enjoyed himself. Fortunately, he had his bigger brother (and expert swimmer) Rudy to help him overcome any trepidation about getting in the water.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh.....I loved your video! Those are two happy boys


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Surf's Up!!!
> 
> I took _both_ boys to the lake today. Ollie really really really wanted to go, so go he went!  First time he's ever been to the lake, let alone gone for a swim. He did great!!! I bought him an "Ollie Sized" Outward Hound life vest on the way. He sure enjoyed himself. Fortunately, he had his bigger brother (and expert swimmer) Rudy to help him overcome any trepidation about getting in the water.
> 
> ...


This first swim* was adorable, Danny. As I watched it I thought about where the boys had come from and how happy they are now. What a wonderful life they have now. I am so glad God gave you to them...and them to you, too, of course!

Love,
Deb

*I meant Ollie's first swim, of course!
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all  I'm so glad you enjoyed the video. Ollie's little legs paddling at the speed of light were funny to me LOL He's come so far, but it's taken him close to 2 years now to come into his own. Heartwarming to see him finally come out of his shell. He's really becoming a 'daddy's boy'. Mostly hangs with me. Guess it's a 'guy thing' . 

Rudy? He came wrapped in "Happy Paper" and is so much fun. And he's so playful and considerate of other dogs. Just wants to play. That's it.

Funny thing that's been happening lately: We have steps leading up to the bed for Katie and Ollie's benefit. Ollie has been guarding the top of the steps to warn Rudy off of climbing up if I'm still sleeping (good boy!!). Rudy goes to my side of the bed and sits waiting for me to wake up. If I don't open my eyes and my hands and arms aren't available for kisses, Rudy will sit there until he knows I'm awake. Then it's up on the bed and loads of super excited kissing.

I wake up every morning laughing


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I love how you say Rudy arrived in 'happy paper' haha! He's such a bundle of joy. I'm so glad that you have such a special boy in your life, Andy definitely picked a good one out for you didn't he 

It's great to hear all about their adventures and it's lovely to see how far Ollie has come these past couple of years!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Andy definitely picked a good one out for you didn't he


He sure did! I'm just nuts about Rudy!  When we lose one (like you did Daisy, we with Andy, and so many others on GRF who've lost their fur kids) it's sometimes hard to think about loving another boy or girl just as much, but I haven't met anyone yet who doesn't love their new boy or girl just as much. Sometimes with adult golden adoptees it can a little time to get to know each other, and sometimes not, but it always happens. And the ones who've gone to the Bridge are no doubt so gleeful about our happiness the flowers in Heaven sing. 

It's really something how Ollie's turned around. To think that just a few months ago he wouldn't have anything to do with me. Now? He's my shadow.

Here he is sound asleep on the elevated dog bed next to the den couch as I type this post. That's a calf hoof by his nose he's keeping safe and protected. They love them like crazy, and they last for weeks. When I'm on the den couch, Ollie's laying on me or within inches, Rudy to my right, his head on my arm . Surrounded by love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> He sure did! I'm just nuts about Rudy!  When we lose one (like you did Daisy, we with Andy, and so many others on GRF who've lost their fur kids) it's sometimes hard to think about loving another boy or girl just as much, but I haven't met anyone yet who doesn't love their new boy or girl just as much. With adult golden adoptee it takes a little time to get to know each other, but it always happens. And the ones who've gone to the Bridge are no doubt so gleeful about our happiness the flowers in Heaven sing.
> 
> It's really something how Ollie's turned around. To think that just a few months ago he wouldn't have anything to do with me. Now? He's my shadow.
> 
> Here he is sound asleep on the elevated dog bed next to the den couch as I type this post. That's a calf hoof by his nose he's keeping safe and protected. They love them like crazy, and they last for weeks. When I'm on the den couch, Ollie's laying on me or within inches, Rudy to my right, his head on my arm . Surrounded by love


Danny: I agree with you when you say that Rudy came wrapped in happy paper-I felt the same about my Smooch (adopted) and Tucker. (adopted)
With both Smooch and Tucker, it seems the adjustment was immediate for me and them. I can just picture Rudy waiting until you wake up!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happiness is a dog called Rudy for sure!, so glad he's making you smile everyday. What a cute photo of gorgeous little Ollie x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is a typical position for Rudy to be in on the den couch. He loves to be close, as you can tell. Sometimes, when he wants to go play he paws at the keyboard. That's my signal it's time to fold up the laptop. A few weeks ago when I was putting in a 'limit' order on some stock (it won't fill above that price), just as I was lowering the price I wanted to bid, Rudy hit the Enter key with his paw and I bought it before I could lower the bid LOL. Luckily, it's risen above where I bought it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Rudy is now a day trader. ha ha ha


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> This is a typical position for Rudy to be in on the den couch. He loves to be close, as you can tell. Sometimes, when he wants to go play he paws at the keyboard. That's my signal it's time to fold up the laptop. A few weeks ago when I was putting in a 'limit' order on some stock (it won't fill above that price), just as I was lowering the price I wanted to bid, Rudy hit the Enter key with his paw and I bought it before I could lower the bid LOL. Luckily, it's risen above where I bought it.


Aha! Rudy the stockbroker! Maybe he'd like to give Sage purchasing advice to the rest of us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't day trade or trade much for that matter. When I'm 'long' in a stock, I usually hold it for years. I'm currently long on Gilead Sciences (GILD), Berkshire Hathaway B (BRK/B BRK.B), EMC (cloud computing). Rudy REALLY wanted me in GILD, and I'm really glad I bought it. Gilead Sciences released a blockbuster *cure* for Hepatitis C earlier this year. 70,000 treated, 150,000,000 around the world with HCV. Although others will be releasing drugs for HCV, GILD's Sovaldi and soon-to-be-released one pill cure have no side effects and will earn GILD billions, as it has already this year. There's Rudy's stock tip, but one to hold for years, not weeks or months. A lot of people do day trade it because it can go up and down $2+ a day, but I've never been a day trader myself. This is just my view


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker is always laying on the couch, too, even when I'm on the laptop!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Too funny about the laptop and stock purchase. I jokingly tell clients that I put company stuff on floor and go with the one the dog picks. They are better judges of character sometimes than people. 

Now if Rudy knows anything about medical isotype companies to invest in, I have a client to send his way.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

That is the kind of photo that should be blown up and put on the mantle piece. 
What a great story to accompany it too!
What a gem you are Rudy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


>



Let's go Tigers!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Let's go Tigers!!


They're gRRRR*REAT*!!!  Super to see them coming on strong, hitting like crazy.

It should be noted my sister wanted her ashes scattered at Comerica Park. Just so happened the day I got her ashes the Tigers had an "onfield clinic" before a game where fans are invited on the field with the players before the game, so I bought a pair of cargo pants and loaded every pocket with film canisters full of Bev's ashes and scattered them all over the outfield, infield, in the bushes by the scoreboard .. all over that beautiful baseball park.

Is it a coincidence the Tigers have been clinching the AL Central Division on a regular basis? I think not!!! Angels in the outfield


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you all  Like yours, Rudy is a typical 'love sponge/people person' golden.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I enjoyed the video of little Ollie so much. What a wonderful new adventure for him. He looks like a little lamb asleep in his bed. And Rudy is adorable sleeping as you type. Now that's a Velcro dog!!! These boys sure were lucky the day they went to live with you and Jane


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We just got back from the 10 acre dog park and swimming at the lake. Beautiful 82 degree days? Must find water to swim in!! 

Rudy and Ollie are zonked out. Rudy's nose is so close I feel him exhale on my arm.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> We just got back from the 10 acre dog park and swimming at the lake. Beautiful 82 degree days? Must find water to swim in!!
> 
> Rudy and Ollie are zonked out. Rudy's nose is so close I feel him exhale on my arm.



Can you take Brinkley next time? He never seems to get tired.?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Can you take Brinkley next time? He never seems to get tired.&#55357;&#56870;


Absolutely!! Just bring him over  I'll bet he and Rudy would have a Wrestlemania good time! 








*!!!*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The Tigers are choking tonight....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> The Tigers are choking tonight....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, that about sums it up..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The Tigers are driving everyone insane!! LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-- 12-4????????


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Even dogs are in a state of disbelief. Do or die tomorrow ...


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Choke*

It that time again, Tiger's

Cough!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> It that time again, Tiger's
> 
> Cough!!


LOL!!  Ah, things are a little brighter with KC losing tonight. :crossfing we win or KC loses tomorrow afternoon!! Go Tigers!! (let's get the roar back, guys)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The last thing my dear late sister and I did together was go to a Tiger game and grab a meal in Greektown. I had some time before my flight home, so we headed to the Greektown Casino, where I won several hundred dollars, which I gave to Beverly, who'd been battling cancer for 8 years by then. The Tigers won, and we had a memorable and fun day together. 

Before she passed away, she gave me a list of where she wanted her ashes scattered. At the top of the list was Comerica Park, where the Tigers play. I got a "God Wink" on that count:

The day I got her ashes back, the Tigers were having an "Onfield Clinic", where fans could meet the players and kids could get batting and throwing tips from the players. I loaded up a pair of cargo pants I bought with film canisters filled with her ashes. When no one was looking, I'd scatter ashes here and there ... the outfield, the infield, then the bushes under the scoreboard.

Ever since I did that the Tigers have won the AL Central Division. There has been an "Angel In The Outfield" Just sayin' ... 

Fingers crossed that's the case again when today's game wraps up. Go Tigers!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thought I'd mention what a class act Miguel Cabrera was to my sister and others at the games with bald heads from chemo. She had season tickets on the 3rd base line. The first time Cabrera spotted her bald head he pointed at her and threw her a game ball, then asked her down to the rail, where he signed her Tiger jacket and a baseball. 

Every game she attended, he'd seek her out, tap his chest, and point at her. It made her feel very special.

Cabrera's everything good about baseball, and he sure was a bright spot during her battle with cancer.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TIGERS WIN THE AL Central Championship for the 4th year in a row!! 

YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo!!! I'm so glad they did! Cabrera is a class act-my son has a couple of game balls from him.?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thought I'd mention what a class act Miguel Cabrera was to my sister and others at the games with bald heads from chemo. She had season tickets on the 3rd base line. The first time Cabrera spotted her bald head he pointed at her and threw her a game ball, then asked her down to the rail, where he signed her Tiger jacket and a baseball.
> 
> Every game she attended, he'd seek her out, tap his chest, and point at her. It made her feel very special.
> 
> Cabrera's everything good about baseball, and he sure was a bright spot during her battle with cancer.


It warms my heart to hear that. Sure sounds like Miguel Cabrera is a class act and I am sure it meant so much to your Sister!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> It warms my heart to hear that. Sure sounds like Miguel Cabrera is a class act and I am sure it meant so much to your Sister!


Karen, I was thinking the same thing. From ball players to a random act of kindness, little gestures make a world of difference


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY 

Gave Rudy a bath tonight. It's a much different experience with a dog who'll walk into the tub when I point to it rather than having to be bribed LOL. 

He's so soft and fluffy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> TY
> 
> Gave Rudy a bath tonight. It's a much different experience with a dog who'll walk into the tub when I point to it rather than having to be bribed LOL.
> 
> He's so soft and fluffy.


Bet he looks even more handsome


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> TY
> 
> Gave Rudy a bath tonight. It's a much different experience with a dog who'll walk into the tub when I point to it rather than having to be bribed LOL.
> 
> He's so soft and fluffy.


Danny: That is so wonderful that Rudy will walk right into the tub.:wavey: He gets an extra treat for that!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> The last thing my dear late sister and I did together was go to a Tiger game and grab a meal in Greektown. I had some time before my flight home, so we headed to the Greektown Casino, where I won several hundred dollars, which I gave to Beverly, who'd been battling cancer for 8 years by then. The Tigers won, and we had a memorable and fun day together.
> 
> Before she passed away, she gave me a list of where she wanted her ashes scattered. At the top of the list was Comerica Park, where the Tigers play. I got a "God Wink" on that count:
> 
> ...


What a terrific thing to do for your sister


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Every come back to this thread is like reading a great book. You never know what will be in next chapter but you know it is good stuff only. Hugs to Ruddy!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Let's go Tigers!!


Terrific season once again.
But I just think Justin Verlander's focus wasn't 100% on pitching.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to you and your gang :wavey: Hope that you're all having lots of fun!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

But where are the Rudy pictures (she says mournfully)?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by. 

We're just doing the same same. I thought you'd be bored if I post new pics of Rudy doing the same stuff you've seen before. But I'll take some new ones and get them up the next couple of days. Wish I'd had my camera today when Rudy hid behind an evergreen tree and waited for Ollie to trot by so he could do a sneak attack. It was really, really cute.

I'm looking forward to winter so Rudy can run the lake trails without the worry of ticks or creepy crawling critters. Speaking of which, I found some pics of Andy during our first visit to the lake shortly after I adopted him. He went for a swim and we hiked around at one of the state parks on the lake. In fact, it was the same park in the very last video of Andy. Wow, Andy was such a good boy. I'm now sure he was older when I adopted him than Rudy is now. Based on observing Rudy since he was a little over one year old until now at 20 months, I'd guess Andy was more around 3 or 4 when we were lucky enough to adopt him.

It's been fun watching Rudy go through his second year of puppy hood. I wish his first year had been better for him, but I'm grateful the kind woman got him out of that neglectful situation and into TVGRR so he could be my fur kid. I love Rudy and he loves me. We're having fun every day.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear you are all doing well and having fun, and of course look forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

I love that! Rudy loves me and I love him! Now you're talking!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Bored? Are you new?!? POST! I love pics of those 2 mutts!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY ladies 

Rainy rainy. Maybe this weekend I can grab some new pics.

Yesterday, Rudy did another sneak attack on Ollie from behind the same evergreen tree he did the other day. Battery ran out on my phone or I'd have taken some shots.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We'd NEVER be bored of Rudy pics...EVER! The more the better  I'm so glad that you're having lots of fun with him and that you're getting the chance to experience the second phase of golden puppyhood. Sammy is definitely approaching the 'terrible twos' here. I don't know how he has quite so much energy, his burts of energy seem to be at their peak in the middle of the night too lol, we had al fresco zoomies at 4.30am last night!
Hope that you have a great weekend and looking forward to your photo upload.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I'm so glad that you're having lots of fun with him and that you're getting the chance to experience the second phase of golden puppyhood.


Thanks, Hollie 

Rudy's the youngest boy I've ever had. It's fun experiencing this phase of his life, even though that sometimes means picking up the shredded TP roll, putting laundry he's dragged to different rooms back in the basket, and once in awhile discovering a shirt or pair of pants have become Sunday wear ... holey LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing pictures or videos of Rudy, love your boy.

You have a great weekend too!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so thrilled that you are getting to experience the joys of Rudy's adolescence! May this rainy weekend give you abundant time for cuddles. And photos.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY  I wish you all a great weekend as well.

Rainy rainy rainy around here. Our CPA wants our tax stuff on Monday, so Jane and I will be working on that.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rainy day. Rudy and I just watched Animal Planet's "Pitbulls & Parolees" together. He was SO interested and focused the entire hour. It was really cute to watch. His ears would go up, his head would tilt back and forth during certain scenes, and his eyebrows were going up and down. I got up to get my phone to take a pic and video but he moved. 

This was what most of Rudy and Katie's day was spent doing while it rained. Ollie was between my legs on the couch's footrest. A Three Dog Day (sleepy)


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL! They look SOOOO stressed out


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

hubbub said:


> LOL! They look SOOOO stressed out


Ya, they have a 'ruff' life!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't you love it when they watch tv? Cracks me up every time!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie somehow hurt his rear left leg yesterday afternoon and is tucking it up when he's on his feet. 

Jane is taking him to the vet today. We're hoping it isn't anything serious.







Hopefully it's a muscle pull or something that'll get better in a couple days. If not, at least we have Dr. Paul Newman, a seasoned orthopedic surgeon, who worked wonders when Katie tore her ACL.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers and toes crossed for Ollie (and the rest of the gang) :crossfing And hoping that rest and recovery is all that's needed.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Ollie has hurt his leg. Hoping that it gets better with some rest, please pass on a gentle hug to him from me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, paws crossed for Ollie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Ollie's leg, hope it isn't serious. My thoughts are with your little guy.

Can't think of a better way to spend a rainy day other than relaxing, lounging and watching Animal Planet.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh no!! Hope he's ok


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*



dborgers said:


> Ollie somehow hurt his rear left leg yesterday afternoon and is tucking it up when he's on his feet.
> 
> Jane is taking him to the vet today. We're hoping it isn't anything serious.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that Ollie hurt is leg. Praying it's not a torn acl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that little Ollie is okay, please keep us posted. Hopefully it won't be anything serious.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for your posts 

I took Ollie to an orthopedic surgeon today, who was kind enough to squeeze us in without a prior appointment. The X-rays showed no fractures. During the exam he did a Drawer's test for an ACL injury, but there was no lateral movement, so he concluded no ACL tear. Then he tested other areas that might be the problem.

Conclusion: Ollie injured a ligament on the outside of his knee. It was a little swollen in that spot, and Ollie responded with a yip when he pushed down on it. He said it should heal given a couple weeks. The plan of action is 2 weeks on Rimidyl and low activity. If it hasn't improved by that time we'll have further tests done. Today, maybe a couple hours after his first dose of Rimidyl Ollie actually put weight on it for the first time, but quickly drew his left rear leg back up. He hadn't done that since late yesterday afternoon when he first showed the symptoms of an injury.

I'll tell ya, that little guy really adores me. It's touching how he wants to be close to me all the time and trusts me like he does. He's come SO far from the feral little dog who'd bite and growl at anyone who gets near him. The dog park has been great in that regard. For a few months now I've been asking people to give him a treat and pet him. Now Ollie actually walks up to people and other dogs, though if Rudy starts getting into a game of 'bitey face' or 'chase' Ollie chases and barks as if to say "Hey, you guys!!! That's my brother!!!" Super cute.

Fingers crossed for a complete recovery for the little guy. Thanks again!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A pic I just took of Ollie recuperating:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Danny - somehow I missed this. Hope Ollie is resting and enjoying extra hugs and kisses. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwwww, that picture tugs at my heart! How wonderful the orthopedic vet squeezed you guys in, I know it hurts to see him hurting, but hope the extra time with his Dad helps him heal even more quickly.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Danny - somehow I missed this. Hope Ollie is resting and enjoying extra hugs and kisses. Here's to a speedy recovery.


Thanks, Jenn! He enjoys affection tremendously, though it took him some months after we caught him to quit acting like a cat and ignoring us when it suited him. He came around when I brought the first golden home I'd bought off Craigslist to get into the rescue. It was instantaneous. One minute he's ignoring me, the next he was glued to my thigh on the couch 'claiming' me as his own LOL 


hubbub said:


> Awwwww, that picture tugs at my heart! How wonderful the orthopedic vet squeezed you guys in, I know it hurts to see him hurting, but hope the extra time with his Dad helps him heal even more quickly.


Thanks, hubbub. I'll tell ya what he's thinking: "They're gonna try to sneak pills in braunschweiger like they did this afternoon." Jane is in the kitchen cooking other stuff to fool him.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, he's such a sweet little boy. Get lots of rest Ollie and you'll be back out at the dog park in no time at all having fun with your brother Rudy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Poor baby, hope he is feeling better soon, lots of rest mixed with hugs!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

Ollie glued to my thigh, recuperating, with bro Rudy rooting him on:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so sweet!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Get better soon Ollie!!
What a handsome nurse you have there


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ollie glued to my thigh, recuperating, with bro Rudy rooting him on:


Danny: Hoping that the Rimadyl does the trick-it really has helped with our dogs Gizmo and Munchkin (in the past). Love the picture of Ollie and Rudy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wishing Ollie a speedy recovery, love the pictures!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all 

He just got up and is still holding the leg up. With only 2 doses of Rimadyl in him and 24 hours, it'll take time to heal enough that he feels like using it.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that your leg is feeling a little better today Ollie. What a great brother you have looking after you


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ollie...take your pills, get better soon. Rudy wants to play! Enjoy your downtime with dad, though. That seems nice on the couch!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope Ollie is better soon. Looks like his brother and dad are taking good care of him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Prince Ollie deemed the Braunschweiger he normally loves - with pieces of half a Rimadyl hidden inside 4 different bites - unworthy of eating. How he sniffed out the meds through it speaks to a keen sense of smell LOL However, we did get his dose of Rimadyl into him this morning after cooking a variety of home cooked meats and treats, knowing now we'll have to have something new ready to trick him into taking his meds.

He rests on his royal armrest. 

BTW, I misspoke in my OP. A week of Rimadyl and a projected two weeks to recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Ollie is feeling better soon, wishing him a speedy recovery.
He's a great little guy, he's come such a long way.

Enjoyed the picture of him and Rudy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope Ollie is feeling better soon, wishing him a speedy recovery.
> He's a great little guy, he's come such a long way.
> 
> Enjoyed the picture of him and Rudy.


Thanks 

My wife and I remark at least every other day about how far Ollie has come. He didn't even nip at the vet when he was examining his leg and made him cry out. That is amazing, even compared to a couple months ago. 

Jane is picking up our taxes from the CPA, so it's me and the boys in my recording studio, where I have Ollie snug as a bug in a rug. He likes to hang out in that chair while I work 










While I was getting the URL for the above pic I saw this pic of Rudy at about 6 months, taken by the kind woman who got him into the rescue. What a cutie patootie  
I'm planning on contacting her about a reunion for Rudy's birthday in December, which she guessed, based on meeting him when he was 8 weeks old, is right around Christmas. He'll be 2. As you may recall, she told me he'd run down to her farm for something to eat from the time he was just weeks old. What a wonderful thing for her to have cared about him like that, and then gone to check when she hadn't seen him in a couple weeks, rescuing him out of a 3x3 cage, alone, outside in 10 degree temps, with no blanket, food, or water. I'm going to give her a huge hug around her neck when we meet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*

Praying for Ollie's speedy recovery.
I just love the pic of Ollie and of Rudy.
Thank God for the kind woman that cared for him, so you could be his Dad!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoping for Ollie's quick recovery!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that the lady rescued Rudy, what a lot the poor little guy must have gone through before he was rescued. It's so good that he's now got the best home he could have ever wished for  Andy made sure that the perfect golden came to you at the right moment.
Hope that Ollie is doing a little better, he looks so cosy on your chair!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*

How is Ollie doing?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you 


Karen519 said:


> How is Ollie doing?


He still isn't using the left rear leg, but the ortho said it may take a week before he does. He doesn't have an appetite today. Makes it hard to get his meds down him. Jane bought some more treats to tempt him. We'll see how he's doing tomorrow. If he isn't using it in a few days we'll take him back for another assessment. May mean surgery. Time will tell ...

Thanks for asking, y'all.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Danny, I'm so sorry to read about Ollie and hope he feels better soon. Have you tried Pill Pockets to give him his meds? Harry is an expert at eating around his heart worm pills no matter how I try to disguise them. I haven't had an issue since I discovered pill pockets.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

P.s. A very public thanks for both taking and picking up David from the airport recently. You are as caring to two legged boys as you are to those with four!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We tried pill pockets, lunch meat, sausage, etc etc. What finally worked today was Andy's old standby: Burger King double cheeseburger  Once I got a few bites of that in him (with Rimadyl hidden inside) he got interested in the steak we cooked for him last night.


> P.s. A very public thanks for both taking and picking up David from the airport recently. You are as caring to two legged boys as you are to those with four!


It was my pleasure. David is such a great person. No doubt due to being raised by two incredible parents


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Danny, I am so sorry to read that Ollie is feeling poorly & being picky . He & Rudy are so lucky to have found you guys. And you them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> We tried pill pockets, lunch meat, sausage, etc etc. What finally worked today was Andy's old standby: Burger King double cheeseburger  Once I got a few bites of that in him (with Rimadyl hidden inside) he got interested in the steak we cooked for him last night.It was my pleasure. David is such a great person. No doubt due to being raised by two incredible parents



Steak ? I want to be one of your pups  hope ollie starts to feel better...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Terry and Jenn  Y'all come on over and we'll feed ya steak


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steak*



dborgers said:


> Thanks Terry and Jenn  Y'all come on over and we'll feed ya steak


Steak!! I'll be there, too.
Glad you got Ollie to take his pillows. Praying his leg starts to feel better. 
Did they take xrays, Danny?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Steak!! I'll be there, too.
> Glad you got Ollie to take his pillows. Praying his leg starts to feel better.
> Did they take xrays, Danny?


Thanks, Karen 

They took x-rays. No breaks, and nothing really out of the norm, though they told me yesterday when I called they hadn't x-rayed his toes. We're still waiting to see how his progress goes. It'll take a couple weeks to know what the next course of action will or won't be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, Karen
> 
> They took x-rays. No breaks, and nothing really out of the norm, though they told me yesterday when I called they hadn't x-rayed his toes. We're still waiting to see how his progress goes. It'll take a couple weeks to know what the next course of action will or won't be.


Thanks for the reply. Hoping little Ollie gets better soon!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie is using the leg about 90% of the time now. Went back to the ortho today. He said 'no ACL injury, probably a ligament strain/mild tear on one side of his patella'. Also told me they typically wouldn't operate on dogs smaller than 10 pounds anyway. Picked up another 2 weeks of Rimadyl. Luckily, Ollie has been relaxing and letting himself heal. The only hard part is tricking him into eating his half a pill 2x's daily. He carefully sniffs every bite. Andy taught us much about having a selection of treats to get the pills down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*



dborgers said:


> Ollie is using the leg about 90% of the time now. Went back to the ortho today. He said 'no ACL injury, probably a ligament strain/mild tear on one side of his patella'. Also told me they typically wouldn't operate on dogs smaller than 10 pounds anyway. Picked up another 2 weeks of Rimadyl. Luckily, Ollie has been relaxing and letting himself heal. The only hard part is tricking him into eating his half a pill 2x's daily. He carefully sniffs every bite. Andy taught us much about having a selection of treats to get the pills down.


So glad to hear that Ollie is using his leg more-sounds very good!!
Praying for Ollie to take his pill willingly!
That's interesting, that the vet wouldn't normally do surgery on a dog smaller than 10 pounds!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear that Ollie's leg is improving. He's a very smart little guy to sniff out those pills!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep it up, Ollie!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy had a HUGE day at the 10 acre dog park ... loads of fun. Some days he doesn't find anyone who wants to wrestle and play chase. Today he lucked out with TWO - a golden mix and a girl who's some kind of Hungarian breed. It's so fun watching Rudy play bow with ears up, then wrestle and play chase. They take turns being in the lead. It's really cute. And Rudy has so much fun at it. So does his dad while watching him.  

Ollie continues to rehab and is doing very well. It was interesting how he never once limped. He simply raised the leg that was bothering him all the way up and walked on three legs. Once he was feeling better it was as though he never hurt it. Really glad it wasn't an ACL tear or more serious injury. Seems as though it was just a ligament strain/sprain. He'll still have to wait a couple more weeks before he resumes all his normal activities. In the meantime, dad (me) is giving him extra attention around the house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie and Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Rudy had a HUGE day at the 10 acre dog park ... loads of fun. Some days he doesn't find anyone who wants to wrestle and play chase. Today he lucked out with TWO - a golden mix and a girl who's some kind of Hungarian breed. It's so fun watching Rudy play bow with ears up, then wrestle and play chase. They take turns being in the lead. It's really cute. And Rudy has so much fun at it. So does his dad while watching him.
> 
> Ollie continues to rehab and is doing very well. It was interesting how he never once limped. He simply raised the leg that was bothering him all the way up and walked on three legs. Once he was feeling better it was as though he never hurt it. Really glad it wasn't an ACL tear or more serious injury. Seems as though it was just a ligament strain/sprain. He'll still have to wait a couple more weeks before he resumes all his normal activities. In the meantime, dad (me) is giving him extra attention around the house.


So glad to hear that Rudy was romping with two dogs and his Dad at the park!
Happy to hear that Ollie is on the mend and being pampered. I'm so glad it wasn't an ACL tear, too!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Ollie's leg is slowly getting better.
Sounds like Rudy had lots of fun at the dog park and he's a perfect golden gentleman when looking for friends to play with. I wish Rudy and Sammy could go for a play together, imagine the fun they'd have


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> So glad to hear that Rudy was romping with two dogs and his Dad at the park!


Thanks, Karen  He played with a golden doodle today he's played bitey face with before. I shot a little video and will post it later today.



> I wish Rudy and Sammy could go for a play together, imagine the fun they'd have


Those two youngsters sure would have a good time.

How about this: First one to buy a Gulfstream V jet brings their boy to play with the other. Only private jet capable of non-stop all the way. Sound good?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, Karen  He played with a golden doodle today he's played bitey face with before. I shot a little video and will post it later today.
> 
> Those two youngsters sure would have a good time.
> 
> How about this: First one to buy a Gulfstream V jet brings their boy to play with the other. Only private jet capable of non-stop all the way. Sound good?


Glad Rudy and the Golden Doodle were playing-look forward to the video.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Rudy's Wrestlemania*

Here's a video of Rudy having fun at the dog park, including matches with three of his favorite wrestling wrestling buddies: Gracie, a golden doodle, Marley (rescue mix), and Bourbon, a 5 month old golden retriever.

The music is by a talented friend of decades who suddenly passed away last month much too young.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful video Danny! Rudy is loving life


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video, Rudy looks like he had so much fun, what a huge amount of energy he has, am so glad he found you!. So sorry for the loss of your friend, the song is beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, you have some great dog parks down there! Rudy was having a blast! I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  I really enjoy watching Rudy have fun, and he sure enjoys his regular friends he can play with. There's also an area at that particular park with a couple acres of woods and fields where they can pretend to be out in the wild. The park in the video above is somewhere between 10 and 12 acres. LOTS of room to run around and explore.

Nashville's dog parks have a neat sense of community too. I'd say 90% of the people I talk to are regulars who rescued their dogs from shelters and rescues. All in all a very nice group of people and dedicated dog lovers. The woman who has the 5 month old golden and I chatted for a good 20 minutes yesterday. She's going to adopt a golden from TVGRR when Bourbon hits a year old. We'll be going again today for sure. Rudy's laying at my feet right now packed (ball) and ready to go 

Going to hit 80 degrees today. Sunny and beautiful outside


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend, the music is great and was perfect for that video.
It's so nice to see Rudy having so much fun, he's such a good boy and very popular at the dog park...they all love him! He looks like such a fun, kind and gentle boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful video, especially the music. Nice tribute to your friend, sorry for your loss.

Beautiful park, great place to take Rudy. Fun watching him running around, playing with Gracie and his other friends.
Rudy sure is a handsome boy and a very happy one.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, ladies  

I'm proud to say that Rudy plays really well with other dogs  He's gentle when required, like when smaller dogs come running up to him to play. Rudy will let them chase _him_, then get on his back so they can be the 'big dog'.

Rudy had a big day today. We went to the same dog park for an hour and a half, then Home Depot, PetSmart, Nashville Pet Products, and lastly, a dog treat specialty store where he had a frozen salmon ice cream treat and helped himself to some of their homemade biscuits too. He's been zonked out on the couch for an hour 

Ya, I miss my friend. I met him when I was in high school and he was an emerging local star the legendary Clive Davis had just signed to Columbia Records. We'd been friends for 40 years. His wife sent me a bunch of cassette tapes of his homemade song demos over the years, which I volunteered to 'master' and clean up sound-wise so she could make a CD of them. It was a walk down memory lane for me as most of the songs were 30+ years old.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Walking on three legs? Now that's impressive!! 

Love the video. You're such a good daddy. I wish I could play with him!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I took Rudy to the lake yesterday for what will probably be his last swim of the year. It was 85 degrees and sunny, probably the last summer like day until spring. We both had a great time. Shot some video and will post when time allows


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Love the video Danny, he looks so happy and fun loving, I wish we had a nice dog-park like that around here, nothing even close.

Cheers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Here's a video of Rudy having fun at the dog park, including matches with three of his favorite wrestling wrestling buddies: Gracie, a golden doodle, Marley (rescue mix), and Bourbon, a 5 month old golden retriever.
> 
> The music is by a talented friend of decades who suddenly passed away last month much too young.
> 
> RUDY THE WRESTLER - YouTube


Danny: So very sorry about your friend that passed away!
Rudy is a kind and loving soul, like Andy was. He really seems to LIKE Gracie!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Trying to keep up with Rudy's adventures. He really is a happy guy, I just love seeing him run and play. Nashville really has some beautiful dog parks and I'm always surprised at how few people are there which is kind of nice.

And I'm sorry to hear your friend passed away, I enjoyed the song you selected for the video.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Thanks Terry and Jenn  Y'all come on over and we'll feed ya steak


I'll be right there, it's been years since I've been to Nashville. I use to spend quite a bit of time there when I was attending WKU, loved your city. 

Hope Ollie continues to heal. Rudy is such a lucky boy to have found you and Jane. Very heartwarming to see him so happy and loving life as he was meant to.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I'm so sorry about your friend. Such longtime friends are so special

I loved the video. Wow can Rudy run!! ....And frozen salmon ice cream treats. Rudy has it pretty rough these days


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> Love the video Danny, he looks so happy and fun loving, I wish we had a nice dog-park like that around here, nothing even close.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks  He's as fun loving and happy 24/7 as he appears in the video. 



Karen519 said:


> Danny: So very sorry about your friend that passed away!
> Rudy is a kind and loving soul, like Andy was. He really seems to LIKE Gracie!


I miss Tom, but his music will live on. Ya, Rudy LOVES Gracie. We're often there at the same time she is. They play and play and play 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'll be right there, it's been years since I've been to Nashville. I use to spend quite a bit of time there when I was attending WKU, loved your city.
> 
> Hope Ollie continues to heal. Rudy is such a lucky boy to have found you and Jane. Very heartwarming to see him so happy and loving life as he was meant to.


You probably wouldn't recognize Nashville now. It's grown SO much, but in all the right ways. Ollie has been mending. He should be back in the car with Rudy and I next week. 



*Laura* said:


> Danny I'm so sorry about your friend. Such longtime friends are so special
> 
> I loved the video. Wow can Rudy run!! ....And frozen salmon ice cream treats. Rudy has it pretty rough these days


Rudy has some moves, doesn't he? Funny how he figured out during 'chase' to go the _other_ way around the trees for sneak attacks LOL 



Cuddysmom said:


> Walking on three legs? Now that's impressive!!
> 
> Love the video. You're such a good daddy. I wish I could play with him!!


Ollie got around on three legs just as well as he does on four. He's been using all four like nothing's wrong for about 10 days now. Should be good as new by next week. Come on down and play!!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I LOVE how he checks in with you! That place looks like doggie heaven. Rudy looks so ridiculously happy. My smile for the day.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Of course he did. He's amazing!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy and I have a regular appointment to watch Pitbulls & Parolees together. What great work Tia and her crew do!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo, he looks like he's taking everything in!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Great photo, he looks like he's taking everything in!


Thanks  Rudy watches that particular show rather intently. Sometimes he jumps off the couch and sits right in front of the TV to get a better look.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't you love it when they watch tv? It cracks me up!!:--big_grin:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie came off his 3 week rehab today. He's been giving me the "sad eye" every time I left for the dog park with Rudy but not him. I hated it, he hated it, but we had to make sure he was all better before letting him back to normal activity. Rudy and Mike are playing chase on the grass ...






Rudy ran into Mike, a 1 1/2 year old golden Rudy loves playing with. There were two other goldens there as well, Cooper and Jinx. Rudy and Mike wrestled, chased, and played for about 10 minutes until both of them needed a rest. We just got back. Rudy is sawing logs ZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I just watched Rudy play in the dog park, what a great place you have. We have one, but it's no where near as nice as yours. Rudy is a very good player and has a lot of energy, much more than Nikki, I enjoyed the video. Also, glad to hear Ollie is back to normal, it's always something isn't it. Nikki is off to the vet tomorrow for a blood draw, and I'll send it to Dr. Dodds, still trying to figure out what the problem is or if there really is a problem.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rookie's Dad said:


> I just watched Rudy play in the dog park, what a great place you have. We have one, but it's no where near as nice as yours. Rudy is a very good player and has a lot of energy, much more than Nikki, I enjoyed the video. Also, glad to hear Ollie is back to normal, it's always something isn't it. Nikki is off to the vet tomorrow for a blood draw, and I'll send it to Dr. Dodds, still trying to figure out what the problem is or if there really is a problem.


Thanks, Rick. Rudy's still a pup, so he's a bundle of energy. 

We'll be thinking about you tomorrow and saying some heartfelt prayers for Nikki's good health. Fingers crossed it's nothing serious and she makes a complete recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*

Danny: So glad Ollie is done with his rehab.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Love that show!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Danny: So glad Ollie is done with his rehab.


Thanks Ollie is too! He used to cry all the time in the car until after a couple weeks of going to the dog park with Rudy. After the three week break while he rehabilitated, he cried all the way there and back yesterday, but was back in the swing of things today.



Cuddysmom said:


> Love that show!!!


They do amazing work, don't they? Watching the heartwarming new beginnings makes me happy inside


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy and Ollie and Katie*



dborgers said:


> Thanks Ollie is too! He used to cry all the time in the car until after a couple weeks of going to the dog park with Rudy. After the three week break while he rehabilitated, he cried all the way there and back yesterday, but was back in the swing of things today.
> 
> They do amazing work, don't they? Watching the heartwarming new beginnings makes me happy inside


I would say that Rudy, Ollie and Katie have the life with you for a Dad!!:wavey:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We love "Pit bulls and Parolees" too, and the dogs sit right in front and watch. That and "Too Cute". 

The two things I wish Tia would do more of is showing the dogs being trained and talking more about the breed. It isn't really a breed per se these days, and the bully dog reputation needs some demystifying and improving.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How're the kids??


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great videos! Rudy has so much fun at the dog park, he's in his element there playing and he seems really popular with the other dogs - they all want to play with Rudy 
Really glad that Ollie is on the mend now!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all  The kids are doing well. Rainy day today, so no outside stuff. 

Rudy wants to play with just about any dog he sees, but they give each other a look and sometimes they get right to it, sometimes the other dog isn't interested.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nashville*

Last weekend we met a couple at a party that is thinking about retiring in Nashville, TN. They were saying how beautiful and AFFORDALBE it is, how reasonable the real estate taxes, income taxes, and home prices are. Ken and I may have to give it a look!

I would imagine like any town it has it's more affordable and desirable parts.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Last weekend we met a couple at a party that is thinking about retiring in Nashville, TN. They were saying how beautiful and AFFORDALBE it is, how reasonable the real estate taxes, income taxes, and home prices are. Ken and I may have to give it a look!
> 
> I would imagine like any town it has it's more affordable and desirable parts.


95% of Nashville is very, very nice. Homes are affordable, the cost of living is low and so is the crime rate. You and Ken should check it out. We can always use good people like you  

We're a 3 hour drive from 10,000 foot mountains, or you can get in your car in the morning and be laying on the white sands of the Gulf of Mexico in the afternoon. There are loads of absolutely stunning lakes, including Percy Priest Lake, where I took Andy and now Rudy to. Unpolluted with 120 miles of virgin coastline. Driving back to Chicago to visit friends and family is a straight shot up I-65. People are nice. BIG dog parks (as you know by now). You've seen some of our lakes. Parks everywhere in Nashville. It's a beautiful, upbeat, vibrant, and low crime city/metropolitan area of 1 million, so plenty to do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nashville*



dborgers said:


> 95% of Nashville is very, very nice. Homes are affordable, the cost of living is low and so is the crime rate. You and Ken should check it out. We can always use good people like you
> 
> We're a 3 hour drive from 10,000 foot mountains, or you can get in your car in the morning and be laying on the white sands of the Gulf of Mexico in the afternoon. There are loads of absolutely stunning lakes, including the Percy Priest Lake, where I took Andy and now Rudy to. Unpolluted with 120 miles of virgin coastline. Driving back to Chicago to visit friends and family is a straight shot up I-65. People are nice. BIG dog parks (as you know by now). You've seen some of our lakes. Parks everywhere in Nashville. It's a beautiful, upbeat, vibrant, and low crime city/metropolitan area of 1 million, so plenty to do.


Danny: Thanks! Nashville sounds a lot more appealing to me than Chicago and the weather would be a bit warmer, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Among the other projects I'm working on around the house before colder temps hit, I just installed a new flap for the dog door to the side deck/path the the back yard. Took the frame apart from both sides and gave it a good cleaning while I was at it. I hadn't had the frame apart since installing the dog door when we bought this house in the summer of 1996 (time flies!!). 

When I removed the frame, there was dog hair between the door and the dog door frame from every dog who's lived here since we moved in - 10 of our own (5 of them goldens) and a plethora of strays/fosters we've had the pleasure of knowing and re-homing over the past 18 years. Don't know how the hair made it between the frame and door, but there it was. It was a sweet walk down memory lane. 

Rudy was a big help


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Danny: Thanks! Nashville sounds a lot more appealing to me than Chicago and the weather would be a bit warmer, too!


Come on down! 

The very occasional half inch of snow is a HUGE deal down here LOL. It was 76 degrees on Tuesday, and I wore shorts and flip flops to the dog park this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

What would you say is the range of prices for houses near you?
Our property taxes are HORRIBLE HERE!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

With the new flap installed. Ollie got the first nose print on it


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Marley & Me*

Rudy and Marley, big time wrestling buddies (Marley's a she), ran into each other at the dog park today. Susie joined in the fun and frivolity too 

Ollie was along now that he's all healed up, but after 3 laps around the park (about a mile) he got tired, so I carried him the next 3 laps and during Rudy's wrestling matches. 

Everybody had a fun time


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The new dog flap looks great! I think Sammy needs one lol. Nashville also sounds beautiful and ideal


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just dropping by to wish you and yours the very best. You are often in our thoughts and prayers.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> The new dog flap looks great! I think Sammy needs one lol. Nashville also sounds beautiful and ideal


Thanks! It looks better than the old one. That's a 'large' size. Big enough for Sammy's 'exterior decorating' items to go through LOL. Rudy was really funny throughout the process. As you can see in the pic with the open hole, he ran down the fenced path from the backyard and stopped so fast he curled the rug. LOL

If you ever visit these parts I'll be your personal driver and tour guide. Guarantee you a great time!! 



GoldensGirl said:


> Just dropping by to wish you and yours the very best. You are often in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Hugs,
> Lucy


Aw, thanks, Lucy. Hugs back to you  I think about Joker and check his thread every day. I'm glad he's feeling so much better. We're big fans of you and Joker


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

The new dog flap looks great!:wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rudy has so much fun with his friends at park, lucky boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It all looks so lovely, such wonderful open spaces for the dogs to explore, Nashville is definitely on the places to see one day!.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy Wednesday to you and your familia!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy loves the park. Ollie too 

An early Happy Thursday to you and yours 

Any of you come to Nashville I'll be a personal driver and show you the sights. Plus, Rudy will be happy to hand out kisses, one of his favorite things in life


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! *Arctic air and wind today. 

We still made it to the dog park. Ollie was styling the new hooded jacket Jane bought him. He didn't care for the hood, so I ended up rolling it back. Ollie wanted up in my arms when Rudy and his friend, Marley, started to play chase and wrestle. The wind was strong, so I put him under my jacket with only his head sticking out. 

Ollie in his hoodie:










Rudy and Ollie back in the tall grass/woods part of the dog park:










Rudy and Marley played chase for quite awhile then got down to wrestling. Ollie wanted off the ground and out of the way. Who can blame him with all this big dog activity going on?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*

Tell Ollie I like his coat!

Rudy and Marley really love playing with one another.

It's FREEZING in Chicago!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG. That hoodie!!! I'm def looking you up when I hit Nash soon! Kids those doggies for me


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Karens 

Cold here too, but probably not like you two are getting. Come on, Indian Summer!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Was suppose to be "kiss" those doggies. Lol

Do you get a lot of snow for them to play in??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ollie looks so cute in his coat, Miss Jane did good, its adorable. 

You're a real trooper to take them to the park to play in the cold. Fun watching Rudy playing with Marley.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

We had just a dusting of snow the other day, but it melted by the afternoon. Still cold around here (for us). Supposed to be near 70 this weekend. 

It was about 35 degrees when we went to the dog park yesterday. Rudy just LOVES running around playing with his regular friends. Ollie asks to get up in my arms when the big dogs are playing, but I've discovered that when it's cold he prefers being tucked inside my coat, head and front paws sticking out. Who can blame him?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

An early Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family. 
I was wondering if there's going to be a pumpkin pie with your "name" on it again this year. 

That was just priceless, haven't forgotten about that one. 

Been really cold over by me too, not normal for us to have these kind of temps. We don't like it either, except Remy and Roxy, they're enjoying it. They come in frisky and a bounce in their steps. 

We're going to be back in the low 70's by Monday, then another round of cold temps coming in, ugh..... One or the other would be good, especially if the temps were warm and stayed warm.........

Enjoy your next heat wave and have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> An early Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.
> I was wondering if there's going to be a pumpkin pie with your "name" on it again this year.


Thank you, Sandy 

I'd forgotten about the pie with my name on it LOL Yep, better make sure that happens again. I LOVE pumpkin pie!! We've already eaten 2 in the past week. Rudy got his first little piece and asked for seconds, which I helped him out with.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Nashville adventures abound! We've had the same swings in temperature recently. I laughed to myself earlier that it was less than 2 weeks ago that I was raking pine straw in shorts and short sleeves, but then a cold blast of below freezing temps. Now it's the slow climb to 70s predicted for Sunday along with the high threat of tornadoes which I certainly hope doesn't come about. 

You just have to shake your head at the crazy weather we have in the south.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great video! I also love the photo of Ollie in his winter coat, he's so cute! It really is so great to see how far he has come since you rescued him. Your two boys are certainly having such a great life with you and Jane  (hope that Katie is doing okay too).


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Crazy weather indeed!! Glad we'll see 70 again!  A cousin is coming up Thanksgiving weekend for a 5 day visit, two of which he'll be camped out at a Civil War reenactment in Franklin, TN, a few miles south of me. I think it's supposed to dip back down into the 40's/day 20's/night by then. He'd better bring layers of wool. No sleeping bags or modern clothing allowed. While his teeth are chattering, I'll be sound asleep with flannel sheets and comfy bedding  

Ollie has come SO far. Today, he let a 4 year old boy pick him up and pet him. A few months ago that wouldn't have happened. I'm a proud papa, and he's made it clear he's a Daddy's Boy  Katie is having a good time. As long as she's getting petted and a few treats throughout the day, she's a happy camper. She gets her own half hour off leash walk, where dad takes her to the high school across the street so she can run from bush to tree to bush, do her sniffing, and leave her signature


----------



## name44 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hahahahaa Mcnuggets! Grats on Rudy, no doubt a spoiled dog for sure! He has the same velvet red/gold colors as mine. Perfect. The best years are ahead.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Crazy weather indeed!! Glad we'll see 70 again!  A cousin is coming up Thanksgiving weekend for a 5 day visit, two of which he'll be camped out at a Civil War reenactment in Franklin, TN, a few miles south of me. I think it's supposed to dip back down into the 40's/day 20's/night by then. He'd better bring layers of wool. No sleeping bags or modern clothing allowed. While his teeth are chattering, I'll be sound asleep with flannel sheets and comfy bedding
> 
> Ollie has come SO far. Today, he let a 4 year old boy pick him up and pet him. A few months ago that wouldn't have happened. I'm a proud papa, and he's made it clear he's a Daddy's Boy  Katie is having a good time. As long as she's getting petted and a few treats throughout the day, she's a happy camper. She gets her own half hour off leash walk, where dad takes her to the high school across the street so she can run from bush to tree to bush, do her sniffing, and leave her signature


Danny: That is so amazing about Ollie. Katie has the best Dad!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Danny: That is so amazing about Ollie. Katie has the best Dad!


Absolutely, Ollie, Katie and Rudy are total sweethearts x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

Ollie doesn't want me to go anywhere without him now. LOL He's sitting by whichever door with his little nub of a tail wagging as fast as a hummingbird wing. It's SO funny and endearing. I carry him to the car under one arm with Rudy running for the tailgate on the wagon or back door of the sedan. Going for a ride, even if I'm just going down the block, is such a big deal to both of them. One I'm happy to oblige 

What a beautiful day today!! 70 degrees and sunny. I raked a mountain of leaves, cleaned the gutters, and blew off the roofs, but still have an Everest of leaves to go in the back yard. Rudy dug himself under one of the piles and mounted a sneak attack 

Little Katie (12-14 years old) went to the vet today for a complete workup. She's always had a heart murmur, but lately she's been coughing a little bit more when she gets excited. The vet has her starting Lasix for her heart, drops to prevent glaucoma, and she also got her first Aguadan injection. The vet sent us home with a vial, syringes, and a schedule to give them to her, tapering off over time to a regular schedule. She's such a huge food fan getting pills in her is a breeze. The crinkle of a treat sack from 100' away will wake her from a dead sleep to come investigate and bum treats LOL


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

70?!? Wow. Enjoy that! Sounds like the kids are, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Great to hear how wonderful Ollie, Katie, and Rudy are doing. 
Enjoyed the videos.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Katie is a good girl at taking her pills. Hope that you all enjoy the nice weather!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you  A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOURS as well 

WOW, what a day!!! Anyone who wants to can call me an idiot. I deserve it!!! :

While loading Ollie into the car to go to the dog park (Rudy was already in), I put my wallet and phone on top of the Volvo wagon. Realized miles from home (about 1/2 mile from the dog park) I didn't have my wallet and phone in the car, then remembered I'd set them on top of the car at home when we were leaving. YIKES!!!

Rushed home, searched streets, no luck.

Called the credit card companies and bank to cancel my cards. When I got Discover Card customer service on the line, they told me a nice gentleman had called them to report he had my wallet and had called them (along with a couple friends whose numbers I had in my wallet AND my bank!!) The wallet fell off at the freeway exit I take to get to the dog park ... after a few miles of 70 mph on the freeway too. OK, one down.

I get home, and called my phone for the umteenth time. No answer. So, I go online and find an ap called "Android Lost". It will install the ap onto your phone if you have a Google account (like gmail) associated with the phone. Told the website to install the ap, then hit "Locate My Phone". It pinpointed my phone using GPS within 4'. I printed out the map of the location it gave me for my lost phone and headed out. There it was on the left shoulder of the freeway halfway to the dog park!!! Drove there and there it was laying face down!!!

I have a good shock cover for my Samsung Galaxy, and the only damage the phone had - after falling off at 70 mph - was a very small 1/8th inch crack up in an upper corner of the screen where I'll never notice it. I'm gonna write that company a glowing email praising their products.

Between looking for my wallet and phone we didn't make it to the dog park, so the boys (Rudy and Ollie) will have to go tomorrow. I handed out extra treats for their missed time at the dog park.

Whew. I must have built up a little good karma to have gotten both seemingly lost-forever, much needed items. I was looking at a weekend with no access to money, no ability to drive (with no license), no phone, and here I sit with everything back and suddenly in the Christmas spirit because someone was nice enough to go to pretty great lengths to help me get my wallet back. I gave him a reward he insisted I don't, and a lottery ticket for tonight's Powerball drawing. I hope he wins!!! 

Eat too much turkey and have a lovely day with your family and friends


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, I discovered Google's Android Device Manager will locate an Android phone too. I just now logged onto Android Device Manager (https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager) using the Gmail account I input into my phone when I bought it. 

Android Device Manager's website just pinpointed my phone on the kitchen counter (within 12').

Now .... if they only had an ap to help me quit forgetting stuff like wallet and phone on the roof of the car LOL


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Danny, as nice a guy as you are, that karma thing kicked in today


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

From the kind and encouraging notes you have left to help me, I have no doubt that your karma will always be good. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and of course your pups Rudy and Ollie


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

That's so cool Danny. It's the reason I used to always buy Motorola. Virtually indestructible when flying off the roof of a car. Thanks for the Android app tip. Happy Thanksgiving and I'm sensing McNuggets may be in the doggies futures.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, ladies  And a very Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours 

My faith in mankind got a big dose of reassurance today. I have even more to be thankful for today 

There's more to the story now: I called Aaron back tonight - the guy who found my wallet - to thank him again and give him my phone number in case he ever needs anything. During our half hour conversation he mentioned he got laid off due to cutbacks at the job he was working and has been doing odd jobs like construction, painting, home repair, even working for a temp agencies as a day laborer. Whatever it takes to provide for his wife and two young kids. I plan to ensure he has the money for a great Christmas for his kids. He reluctantly took the $10 I had in my wallet when I told him to get himself dinner or beer or whatever. If he hedges taking a larger reward outright, I'll find some stuff for him to do around here in the next couple of weeks. And maybe one of Jane's property management/multiple property owner clients can find him some steady work as a maintenance man. Fingers crossed ...

I can't believe my good fortune today. Just wow


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Too cool. What's that line about entertaining angels in disguise? Maybe Aaron needs you right now as much as you needed him find your wallet.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

McNuggets for the fur kids sounds like a great idea!!!

BTW, if you associate a Gmail account with an Android phone the link I left above (https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager) is all you need. You go to the website, type in your Google/Gmail User ID and password, and it'll automatically find your phone and show you a map of where it is within 12' as long as "Location Manager" is turned on on your Android phone (which you need for GPS anyway). You can also lock your phone and erase personal data from your phone from the website too. I'm certain they have apps for iPhones that'll do the same thing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

golfgal said:


> Too cool. What's that line about entertaining angels in disguise? Maybe Aaron needs you right now as much as you needed him find your wallet.


I couldn't agree more.  It's been my experience that oftentimes when people cross my path it's for reasons completely unrelated to the circumstance at the time. Having experienced more than my fair share of kindness from strangers and the better angels in people over the course of my life so far, I've come to view many events like what happened today as paths my own angels point for me to follow.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh It is so nice to know that there are good people (like Aaron) out there and that good people (like you) are looked after and rewarded for their kindness to others.
I feel all warm and fuzzy now  Thanks for sharing your heartwarming experience


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny, that is definitely karma-you do so much good for others. It sounds like Aaron is a good guy who is just down on his luck. Bless you for trying to help him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Thanks, ladies  And a very Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours
> 
> My faith in mankind got a big dose of reassurance today. I have even more to be thankful for today
> 
> ...


I am a firm believer things happen in our lives for a reason and I also believe people come into our lives for a reason. 

I believe you were meant to lose your wallet and phone so Aaron would come into your life. He helped you when you needed it and you will be paying it forward by helping him. All part of a greater plan indeed.

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What Aaron did and the lengths he went to to try to find me and return the wallet sure makes ya feel good about our fellow humans.  I believe there's far more good happening in the world than news outlets could lead us to believe by their focusing on the small number of bad things people do.

Rudy's celebrating his first Thanksgiving with us this year. What a happy bundle of love wrapped in soft fur.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Totally agree with Sandy, sounds like this was definitely meant to happen. Wishing you, Jane, Rudy, Katie and Ollie a very happy Thanksgiving from us all across the pond!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Thanksgiving*



dborgers said:


> What Aaron did and the lengths he went to to try to find me and return the wallet sure makes ya feel good about our fellow humans.  I believe there's far more good happening in the world than news outlets could lead us to believe by their focusing on the small number of bad things people do.
> 
> Rudy's celebrating his first Thanksgiving with us this year. What a happy bundle of love wrapped in soft fur.


We all have so much to be grateful for; All of our loved ones, human and canine!! Thank God for people like Aaron!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thank you  A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOURS as well
> 
> WOW, what a day!!! Anyone who wants to can call me an idiot. I deserve it!!! :
> 
> ...


Danny: You have a lot to be grateful for. May I suggest you attach a chain to your wallet and cell phone, or wear something with pockets, or put your wallet and cell phone in the car first, before the dogs.

You are SO LUCKY!! God Bless Aaron and the Lost Android App.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Turkey Day Andy. To you and your special crew  Love from the gang Robin , Alan, Ollie Tyson and Odys


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you 

We have one more thing to be grateful for:

Jane realized this morning, while waiting for a call from her mom to head for Thanksgiving food, her Blackberry must have fallen out of her pocket when we were looking for my phone by the freeway last night, so we went back to look for it just now. We went looking for it and found it 4' down a drain culvert on the side of the freeway (photo below). We took a pole I rigged with a calculator duct taped to and duct tape sticky side out on the bottom so there'd be a flexible, flat, sticky surface to grab it with. First grab got it. The battery was nearly dead last night, and was dead this morning, but it works and is charging right now  She had photos of her mom and videos of Katie (HARD to get!!) on it, and was really disappointed she'd lost her phone too while helping me find mine.

What was also lucky was that it rained last night, but because it slid off the drain before falling into the culvert it didn't get soaked or run over if it'd fallen on the shoulder instead. 

A Happy Thanksgiving it is. Wallet and TWO phones now recovered!! One more reason to be thankful 

The drain it fell into on the side of the freeway (a few feet from where we found my phone last night):










The Blackberry down in the drainage culvert:










Fished out:










Happy Jane holding the Blackberry-On-A-Stick when we got home  :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Tell Jane I am so HAPPY for her. 

Think maybe Andy had his paws in all three saves!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Think maybe Andy had his paws in all three saves!!


I wouldn't doubt it. We have definitely had some angels on our side  HAPPY THANKSGIVING to you too!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Danny, your story of lost phones recovered made me laugh in recognition. 

I lost my phone when slid from the roof of my car and recovered it when someone turned it in to the phone company, which called me. I left my wallet on a commuter bus, where it was found by the cleaning crew. They couldn't find my phone number but did find my AAA card and called AAA, giving them my member number; AAA called me and gave me the number to call for directions to retrieve my wallet, which came back to me complete with credit cards and almost $300. Years ago, I lost a precious appointment book that had lots of contact info. It also slid from the roof of my car and was found and returned by a complete stranger.

The world is full of good people who do good things for others many times every day. It is easy to forget that amid crime reports and bad press, but bad things make headlines...they are new...because they are NOT normal!

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I think your Blackberry-On-A-Stick experience would make a good presentation on Shark Tank, but I'm not sure how to best market it or the target audience....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Danny, your story of lost phones recovered made me laugh in recognition.
> 
> I lost my phone when slid from the roof of my car and recovered it when someone turned it in to the phone company, which called me. I left my wallet on a commuter bus, where it was found by the cleaning crew. They couldn't find my phone number but did find my AAA card and called AAA, giving them my member number; AAA called me and gave me the number to call for directions to retrieve my wallet, which came back to me complete with credit cards and almost $300. Years ago, I lost a precious appointment book that had lots of contact info. It also slid from the roof of my car and was found and returned by a complete stranger.
> 
> ...


How nice you were also able to experience the good in people  I zipped up both items in my coat before leaving the house yesterday ... and made sure my head was attached to my neck securely too 



hubbub said:


> I think your Blackberry-On-A-Stick experience would make a good presentation on Shark Tank, but I'm not sure how to best market it or the target audience....


I hear ya ... Bet I'd go home with my tail between my legs with no deal and need to reread "How To Win Friends And Influence People"


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I just love reading your posts, Danny!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love this!!*

I JUST love what Hubbub said!!

Originally Posted by hubbub View Post 
I think your Blackberry-On-A-Stick experience would make a good presentation on Shark Tank, but I'm not sure how to best market it or the target audience....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Have you dropped your phone in a culvert and can't reach it? '*The Phone Stick*' is the *new *and *exciting *way to get that phone you left on the roof of your car off the side of the freeway and* back in your pocket* for the incredible price of *only* *$19.95!!* But *wait*, there's *more*!!!! .... "


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Too much funny!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just catching up on the forum and Rudy's thread! Wow, can't believe you managed to retrieve 2 phones, that's definitely lucky. It's nice to read about people doing a good turn for others and Aaron who found your wallet is certainly a star! Hope that you all had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I can't believe how lucky you were to retrieve not one, BUT TWO phones. Oh wait a minute. Of course I can believe it. You are most deserving of all the luck in the world. 

(…..and I'd like to order one of those nice Phone Sticks pleez   )


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

No kidding!

Oh, and also, Fleas NaviDog!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad you got your phones and wallet back. I really believe thst most people are basically good and honest. I'm constantly loosing or dropping my Android phone . Must try that site. Right now it's wrapped in tape from being dropped on the floor. I think/ hope I'm due for a free upgrade soon.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the case I have on my Samsung phone. It's 2 parts, a rubber protective cover and a hard frame that snaps over it. I don't have a 'holster', just the case with a kickstand for use when browsing or whatever ...

After falling off at 70 mph I have only a very small (maybe 1/4") crack on the top left of the screen where I don't even notice it. What a case!!! 










SEIDIO | Convert Case & Holster Combo for Samsung GALAXY S4


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

This is my phone!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all


Jessie'sGirl said:


> This is my phone!


If it makes you feel any better, on the way home to Nashville from getting Rudy in Knoxville, I was 'one handing' my phone taking a picture of him. He pulled on the leash, phone falls face down on gravel. Screen shattered.

I found a place that replaces smart phone screens for $50. They did a good job. No doubt there are places near you who do the same.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks, but I think I can soon get a new one for free. Holding out for now to see if that pans out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Some day they'll invent a phone sturdy enough for you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to stop by and say Hi, hoping you all have a good weekend!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks and helloooo back atcha :wavey:

It's been rainy around here the past couple of days. Took Rudy and Ollie, as usual, to the 10 acre dog park yesterday so they can play. Heading out in a minute today ...

I know from yesterday's experience Rudy will need to hop in the tub again when we get home. Like any young boy, he and his playmates seem to gravitate to the one 100' x 100' spot out of 400,000 square feet where they can get good and muddy LOL Ah, it's so much fun watching Rudy have fun  Ollie's just happy to be out and about. It's touching how he looks to me to protect him when big dogs come around. Easy peasy. I pick the little 9 lb guy up with one hand and stuff him in my coat with his head sticking out. Problem solved.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that the boys are having lots of fun! Sammy loves nothing more than getting dirty too, it's lucky he loves having a shower and getting groomed after. He wouldn't be too bad, but when he plays with Tizer they play bitey face and Tizer is obsessed with Sammy's chest fur...and Sammy is crazy on his ears, it's great to see them having lots of fun though isnt it?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, let's see some muddy pics!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Glad to hear that the boys are having lots of fun! Sammy loves nothing more than getting dirty too, it's lucky he loves having a shower and getting groomed after. He wouldn't be too bad, but when he plays with Tizer they play bitey face and Tizer is obsessed with Sammy's chest fur...and Sammy is crazy on his ears, it's great to see them having lots of fun though isnt it?


Sounds like a whole lot of dog fun!!! 



Cuddysmom said:


> Ok, let's see some muddy pics!!!


I was too busy trying to keep from getting both of us muddy to take any!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks and helloooo back atcha :wavey:
> 
> It's been rainy around here the past couple of days. Took Rudy and Ollie, as usual, to the 10 acre dog park yesterday so they can play. Heading out in a minute today ...
> 
> I know from yesterday's experience Rudy will need to hop in the tub again when we get home. Like any young boy, he and his playmates seem to gravitate to the one 100' x 100' spot out of 400,000 square feet where they can get good and muddy LOL Ah, it's so much fun watching Rudy have fun  Ollie's just happy to be out and about. It's touching how he looks to me to protect him when big dogs come around. Easy peasy. I pick the little 9 lb guy up with one hand and stuff him in my coat with his head sticking out. Problem solved.


Glad the boys had fun. I would say that Ollie knows his DAD will protect him.
Last week was fun and crazy for me. My Sister, Ronnie, was in from Atlantic City, New Jersey and she and I had fun!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Danny! What's new??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What's new*

Kisses to Ollie, Katie and Rudy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi and thanks! 

Been busy mixing a CD project I'm producing. Hours and hours and hours a day. Couple more weeks I'll be done ....

In other news, the lady who rescued him said Rudy's birthday is sometime in December, so I've decided to make TODAY his 2nd Birthday!! Why?

As some of you may recall, *Laura* from GRF adopted Buddy today (December 17th) 3 years ago. I thought today would be the perfect date to celebrate Rudy's birthday. A day full of love  

 *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUDY!!!




*​ 
Here's a picture of Rudy and I taken this morning. Rudy decided to photobomb the pic of this Christmas sweatshirt "Five Goldens Ring" (The 12 Days of Christmas) to make it SIX.. LOL 










We're going to do our main celebrating this weekend, but I'm taking him to the park, then out shopping with me for treats. He got his main presents this morning ... a huge rope chew, glow-in-the-dark Kong ball, new light for his collar, and 3 stuffies for him to destuff (already done! ).

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Rudy ... 

And a heartfelt and fond "HAPPY GOTCHA DAY" to my dogson, Buddy, who is living the most incredible life with his mom, *Laura* 

(Please stop by his thread to wish him a Happy Gotcha Day  http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/flat-coated-retrievers/114517-andys-brother-buddy-update.html)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Rudy! Love the shirt, Danny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Happy Birthday, Rudy! Love the shirt, Danny!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks 

Now I can't help but singing "Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiive Goldens Ring" when I hear "The Twelve Days of Christmas" on the radio


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rudy, have a wonderful day sweet boy x


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy happy happy birthday beautiful boy!!! Every day is a special day in your home and this will now be your extra special day. We're so touched that you'll share this special date with Buddy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rudy!! All those birthday gifts, I can't imagine what is left for Santa to bring. He is such a good boy for being only 2.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

It's the first birthday we've celebrated together, so we had to go big  After the park, where he played with several dogs - including 2 other goldens - we made one more trip to Nashville Pet Products to let Rudy pick out a couple more things for himself. He picked a bag of bully sticks and a candy cane made from beef. Got him some fried chicken for dinner. I think he's had a good day 

Swishy, thanks!! I had a REALLY fun day. 

Laura, I couldn't think of a better day to celebrate Rudy's birthday. Buddy's Gotcha Day is a day I always think of and smile inside and out  

Kathy, he still acts like a puppy at times with sudden zoomies and other puppy-style antics. It's been a lot of fun watching this phase of his life as he's the youngest golden I've adopted out of the 5.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Rudeeee! We love reading about your adventures and how happy you've made your dad. Hope your celebration goes on for days and days.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whooohooo-roooo!!
HAPPY birthday Rudy boy!!
Hope that you get a double serve of McNuggets... and a sundae as well

HAPPY gotcha day Buddy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words 

We just finished another little 'mini party' attended by myself, Katie, Ollie, and Rudy. They got bites of turkey franks and dehydrated lamb lung (smells horrible, but they love it!! )


OutWest said:


> Happy birthday Rudeeee! We love reading about your adventures and how happy you've made your dad. Hope your celebration goes on for days and days.


The celebration has only just begun!! "The Twelve Days of (Christmas) Dog Birthdays" We have Ollie's 'Gotcha Day' on the 21st, then Katie's party on Christmas, leading up to the New Year. 'Tis the season to be jolly and eat extra treats!!  



Doug said:


> Whooohooo-roooo!!
> HAPPY birthday Rudy boy!!
> Hope that you get a double serve of McNuggets... and a sundae as well
> 
> HAPPY gotcha day Buddy


He didn't get McNuggets or a sundae today, but the week is still young!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Me thinks that you should turn it into a month long festival. 
(That's what I tell all of my good friends who deserve it )
Hmmm I can smell those nuggies now!
I might have some in your honour


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Hi and thanks!
> 
> Been busy mixing a CD project I'm producing. Hours and hours and hours a day. Couple more weeks I'll be done ....
> 
> ...


A very Happy Birthday to you and I agree, you both should celebrate all month!

Love the sweatshirt!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Ahahahah! Happy birthday Rudy!!!! The big 2, huh?!? Enjoy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry I missed this thread! Happy belated birthday to handsome boy Rudy  It sounds like he had a great day! I'm so glad that you have him in your life, he's a little ball of energy and he must make you smile every single day. Give him belly rubs and hugs from me, Sammy, Eddie and Tizer! Have a great weekend.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker and Sunny send a belated Happy Birthday and best wishes for the holidays!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

That Rudy sure knows how to party. What fun. Happy birthday Rudy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Rudy, sure wish we could have been there to celebrate with you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Today Ollie's 2nd "Gotcha Day" anniversary. It was at dusk, 10 degrees with wind when Jane spotted him running down the sidewalk. "Is that a DOG?" she asked. He looked like a mop with no handle. The night we finally caught him - after an hour long car/on foot chase - he tried to bite my hand off. Ollie sure has come a long way since that night 2 years ago. Now he goes to the dog park and likes people petting on him. We're sure glad to have this little bug in our family, especially since he takes his job as "Chief Of Security" VERY seriously LOL. 

Ollie and Katie had a spa day today in honor of his anniversary. He smells like a French wh*re, but please don't tell him that.  He wants anyone and everyone to know he's a GUY!! LOL We're so glad to have this little guy in our family 

The night we caught him:


















The next day after a vet and spa day. Having run the streets for weeks, Ollie slept for two solid weeks, only getting up to eat and do his business.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just grabbed a shot of Ollie taking a nap on a dog bed in the den he's claimed as his own. 

Isn't he the tiniest little guy when he's all balled up?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Today Ollie's 2nd "Gotcha Day" anniversary. It was at dusk, 10 degrees with wind when Jane spotted him running down the sidewalk. "Is that a DOG?" she asked. He looked like a mop with no handle. The night we finally caught him - after an hour long car/on foot chase - he tried to bite my hand off. Ollie sure has come a long way since that night 2 years ago. Now he goes to the dog park and likes people petting on him. We're sure glad to have this little bug in our family, especially since he takes his job as "Chief Of Security" VERY seriously LOL.
> 
> Ollie and Katie had a spa day today in honor of his anniversary. He smells like a French wh*re, but please don't tell him that.  He wants anyone and everyone to know he's a GUY!! LOL We're so glad to have this little guy in our family
> 
> ...


Ollie sure has arrived!! Truly a rags to riches story for Ollie. He has truly hit the jackpot with you and Jane as his parents and Rudy and Katie as his siblings. You can FEEL THE LOVE! So glad you have his BEFORE pictures. He sure looks comfy on his dog bed!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day to Ollie!?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Ollie! I should have remembered because your gotcha day is my birthday - kinda sweet that we've nearly got the same name ha! 

I remember the night you found him and how scared he was with his coat all matted. I also remember how great he looked after that very first spa day. You and Jane have done so well with him, you've given him a loving home and taught him to trust people, he was the luckiest little boy in the world that night you found him. Hope that he had a great day and I bet him and Katie look beautiful, just in time for Christmas  (I also love how Rudy and Ollie are best buddies!)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie says "THANK YOU MY FRIENDS!!" 

Hollie, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know how Ollie even managed to see. His hair was way over his eyes:










He was such a brave little boy out there in the cold for so long. How he survived is only a testament to his courage and will to live. Nothing but skin, bones, matted fur, and fleas.

We're sure glad he did  He's on Jane's lap right now. Ollie has a 'man crush' on me. Usually sticks close to wherever I am ... doesn't get out of the bed until I wake up, then shadows me from room to room all day and night. It's pretty endearing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Frosty The Snowman just made an appearance at our house!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He he cute, Danny!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Frosty the snowman is too adorable


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*so cute*

So very cute!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Danny!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the Christmas wishes  The fur kids got toys and treats. A great time was had by all. Katie and Ollie spent Christmas Eve watching for Santa (and the treats) while Rudy hung out on the couch watching a movie with Jane and I. Hope you all had a great Christmas


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, sounds like you all had a lovely time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Glad to hear that you all had a great Christmas, we did, too!
Have a very Happy, Healthy and Serene 2015!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so embarrassed I am just now getting back into your thread. 
So sorry, I sure have missed out on a lot. 

Happy Belated Birthday to Rudy, happy Gotcha Day to Ollie.
Looks like the celebrations were fun filled and you all had a wonderful Christmas.

Best Wishes to you all in the New Year, may it be a happy, healthy, and prosperous year.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy New Year's Eve to you, Jane and the happy paws. I was going back through the thread looking at Ollie's pictures and you really have to look to see his little face. How did you describe him -- a mop without a handle. Hard to believe you've had him two years already.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy New Year Danny, Jane, Rudy, Katie and Ollie. Hoping that 2015 is a wonderful year for you all!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy new year to you all! Hope that 2015 is a great one for you


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy New Year, friends!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Thank you for the Christmas wishes  The fur kids got toys and treats. A great time was had by all. Katie and Ollie spent Christmas Eve watching for Santa (and the treats) while Rudy hung out on the couch watching a movie with Jane and I. Hope you all had a great Christmas


I love their Christmas clothes! I am assuming Rudy didn't have an outfit? I know Griffin (my Newfoundland) did not. They don't make elf outfits in the Big and Tall Dogs Shop. ;-)

Happy New Year!

NewfieMom


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Thank you for the Christmas wishes  The fur kids got toys and treats. A great time was had by all. Katie and Ollie spent Christmas Eve watching for Santa (and the treats) while Rudy hung out on the couch watching a movie with Jane and I. Hope you all had a great Christmas


What a great photo! Adorable! Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks all 

Happy New Year from our gang to yours


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Love the pics! Happy New Year to you and the family!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Happy New year to you, Jane, Ollie, Katie and Rudy!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How's it going with you and your Fur Crew?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, ladies 

My cousin is in town and then I'm going to Florida, back on the 19th. Didn't want anyone to think I grabbed my chest and went to Heaven or anything LOL

I'll catch up with everyone when I return.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Have a safe and great trip!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have a great time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoy your trip!

See you when you get back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Florida*



dborgers said:


> Thank you, ladies
> 
> My cousin is in town and then I'm going to Florida, back on the 19th. Didn't want anyone to think I grabbed my chest and went to Heaven or anything LOL
> 
> I'll catch up with everyone when I return.


Oh, Florida is one of my favorite places. Hope you have a warm and wonderful time!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Enjoy your vacation!

NewfieMom


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Have a good time!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all 

Back in Nashville. What a whirlwind week and a half! Drove my cousin all over God's Green Acre seeing Civil War battlefields and whatnot here in the Nashville area. Drove him back to Largo (near Clearwater) and went to visit his mom, my aunt Luise, for 2 days in her assisted living facility (nice place!). Then went to Jacksonville to visit my birth mom's sister, Aunt Belle, then back to Nashville. Wish I'd had time to do more. It was cold and rainy the entire time but for Monday in Largo, but I had a good time visiting with my Aunts. Hope to make it back down in a couple months so I can visit some other people I'd like to see. Just wasn't time this trip 

All I did was drive and eat the last week and a half. Gonna have to hit Planet Fitness HARD the next couple of weeks! 

Rudy and our other two fur kids were very glad to see me. Great to be home!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome back, Danny!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> Back in Nashville. What a whirlwind week and a half! Drove my cousin all over God's Green Acre seeing Civil War battlefields and whatnot here in the Nashville area. Drove him back to Largo (near Clearwater) and went to visit his mom, my aunt Luise, for 2 days in her assisted living facility (nice place!). Then went to Jacksonville to visit my birth mom's sister, Aunt Belle, then back to Nashville. Wish I'd had time to do more. It was cold and rainy the entire time but for Monday in Largo, but I had a good time visiting with my Aunts. Hope to make it back down in a couple months so I can visit some other people I'd like to see. Just wasn't time this trip
> 
> ...


Welcome Back!! We're all glad to see you and I'm sure the dogs want their walks!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!! It is REALLY good to be home


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome home!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds as if you had a great trip, Danny. That's the way to do it: enjoy yourself while you're away and then be happy to be home!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great to be home. Thanks!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that you had a great trip and welcome back to the forum! I bet the dogs were all thrilled to see you! Sammy doesn't have a very good concept of time, so he's goes crazy as if you've been away for weeks, when you've only just popped to the shops for 15 mins. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Glad that you had a great trip and welcome back to the forum! I bet the dogs were all thrilled to see you! Sammy doesn't have a very good concept of time, so he's goes crazy as if you've been away for weeks, when you've only just popped to the shops for 15 mins. Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's something, isn't it? Same thing here. Even if I've just run to take out the trash LOL 

We had a super fun day at the dog park. Rudy found a husky who likes to wrestle and chase as much as he does. They played for a solid hour ... much of the time with Ollie hot on their heels, barking. Maybe he thinks he has to referee LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back Danny.
It's always to get away, but there's no place like home. 
I know the pups missed you and were really glad to see you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Sandy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> That's something, isn't it? Same thing here. Even if I've just run to take out the trash LOL
> 
> We had a super fun day at the dog park. Rudy found a husky who likes to wrestle and chase as much as he does. They played for a solid hour ... much of the time with Ollie hot on their heels, barking. Maybe he thinks he has to referee LOL


Sounds like Rudy and Ollie had a great time with the Husky. They are beautiful dogs, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought this for Rudy. I keep the back seats down in our Volvo wagon with foam cushioning under a sheet (that's washed regularly), so he has lots of room to walk around, but this'll stop him from poaching items from the front of the car to gnaw on when he's along for a ride to the store. Says it's 'claw proof', but we'll see if it's 'tooth proof' LOL Sorry Rudy  :


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha. Ya, every time I'd go to the store something would turn up in the back of the wagon, subject to Rudy's fabulous 'shredding' technique.  After losing several winter gloves, a scarf, and other items to his fabulous shredding technique it was time to block his path to the front of the car


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> I bought this for Rudy. I keep the back seats down in our Volvo wagon with foam cushioning under a sheet (that's washed regularly), so he has lots of room to walk around, but this'll stop him from poaching items from the front of the car to gnaw on when he's along for a ride to the store. Says it's 'claw proof', but we'll see if it's 'tooth proof' LOL Sorry Rudy  :


Thanks for sharing this, Danny. Our Sunny girl sometimes escapes from the harness that fastens to the back seat belts and wants to bring her incredible energy to the front seat. If this barrier survives Rudy's teeth, we might have to get one. 

:wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG, Danny. I need this soooo bad!! What's the price?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It was $16.99 at Amazon.com. The link below goes right to it. Easy install. Folds up into a circle about 1.25 feet round with a carrying case 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Solvit-Front-Seat-Net-Barrier/dp/B003F76Y7I/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1422148804&sr=8-8&keywords=pet+barrier+car[/ame]


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

They also have a lot of covers that hook over headrests and stay put in the back seat of sedans. Cheap too. I ordered one for our sedan. Should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=pet+back+seat+cover&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Apet+back+seat+cover[/ame]


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Rudy (and hopefully Sunny and Banks too!) - - or should I say my fingers are crossed for the barrier


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a great idea! Many years ago we had taken our Rottie girl Sadie a ride out in the car while we went to visit a local dog training class. We'd left her resting on the back seat and had only gone for a few minutes, when we returned she was proudly sitting behind the steering wheel with everyone from the dog class pointing because she looked like she was about to go off for a spin lol. Make sure you take a photo of Rudy giving it a test run


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The barrier worked like a charm, and Rudy didn't seem to mind having it up at all. You can see right through it easily. I didn't even notice it was up looking through the rear view mirror. On the box it says "Reduces Driver Distractions." In my case, that means large amounts of ear kisses LOL

Hollie, your rottie was a good boy!  Rudy likes to get in front and find things to play with. He's getting better as he grows up, but still ... I don't want to have to buy another pair of winter gloves this year. Rudy thinks they're stuffed toys. I'd come back and there would be fingers from my gloves all over the back of the car LOL  The other day I went in the grocery store and came right back out. There was Rudy in the driver's seat. He made a beeline to the back, but as soon as my back was turned he was back in the driver's seat. I told him "You can't drive until you're 16, buddy!!" LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rudy, you are such a funny boy! I think that you and Brinkley have been talking to each other! That's the same kind of stuff he pulls if he gets the chance!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I miss having a dog that drives a car. My retrievers both did, of course. (I had a Golden, then a Lab.) My Newfie won't even get into my Jeep voluntarily. It takes three people to lift him (or one very strong man) and then he remains in the far back area of the Jeep-by choice. He doesn't like to jump or move around more than necessary. He has never been in the front seat let alone driven my car. I miss that!!!

NewfieMom

PS-he also doesn't chew anything up!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Absolutely wonderful idea!!! Rudy, I think your Dad outsmarted you!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


>


This is the *BEST*!!!!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

http://tvgrr.com/uploads/media/money adoption fee happiness.jpg




NewfieMom said:


> This is the *BEST*!!!!
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha! Good luck to the barrier is right!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

So glad the barrier is working for Rudy, Danny!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He'll never earn a learner's permit if he never gets any practice, poor lad! (Let alone a regular driver's license!) I wish I had such an eager learner. It's a shame to kill a quest for knowledge.

NewfieMom


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello! Happy Friday!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! 

The barrier continues working well. Even when I just spread a leash between the headrests Rudy wouldn't move beyond that simple barrier .... until I was out of the car, that is 

Wishing you guys a super fun weekend!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so glad that the invisible barrier works 
That way you can still flip him a few nuggets now and again
Good boy Rudy!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to say Hi and hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This was Andy 2 years ago during Super Bowl with a Doritos puffing out his his lips. 

He was such a happy funny boy, and one who (like so many) lived for food. We were super happy to oblige him 










It was Ollie's first Super Bowl, er Puppy Bowl, two years ago, which he watched with great interest  :










Rudy's laying on the couch bumming Doritos from me now. Passing it on ...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The Doritos/Super Bowl tradition continues (Andy scores one, with Katie torn between getting a chip or running from the camera ):


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Love it! Brinkley has been enjoying our massive dumping of snow today.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So now we know Katie's weakness! LOL!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw beautiful Andy. I often think of him (mainly if I'm driving past McDonalds, as I always remember him as the king of chicken nuggets!) It's lovely that Rudy, Ollie and Katie are all carrying on the tradition, Andy will be beaming down on you all


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny: Just love the picture!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  I think of all my Rainbow Bridge golden boys during Super Bowls, which is also the date my sister celebrated her birthday. The adoption agency changed the paperwork, so she had three different dates.

I don't know my exact b-day either ... legally Feb. 4th - which is also Rudy's 1 YEAR GOTCHA DAY anniversary. Hard to believe a year has passed already. Wow!! That little munchkin is snoozing next to me on the couch, with Ollie curled up on the arm of the sofa. It touches my heart how they both like being near me 

Life goes on, and my duty is to help the living to enjoy their days 

Katie's weakness IS food!!  It's a tough call for her to make when there are treats AND cameras. One angel tells her "go get the treat!", and the other says "but he has a CAMERA .. you'd better RUN!!" LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday tomorrow, Danny!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks  I think of all my Rainbow Bridge golden boys during Super Bowls, which is also the date my sister celebrated her birthday. The adoption agency changed the paperwork, so she had three different dates.
> 
> I don't know my exact b-day either ... legally Feb. 4th - which is also Rudy's 1 YEAR GOTCHA DAY anniversary. Hard to believe a year has passed already. Wow!! That little munchkin is snoozing next to me on the couch, with Ollie curled up on the arm of the sofa. It touches my heart how they both like being near me
> 
> ...


Of course, they love being near their loving Daddy!! We made our Smooch's birthday February 14th! By the way, thanks to Fozziesmom, Happy Birthday to you!!! Hope you are doing something special!! Tell Rudy to take you for a walk!
Happy Gotcha Day, Rudy!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Danny and Happy Gotcha Day Rudy, I hope you all have a wonderful day together!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a very special day/week!

Hope that you have the most wonderful double celebration together! 
Your heart warming accounts, generosity and magnificent sense of humour greatly appreciated on this forum 

Cheers to you both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Have a wonderful BIRTHDAY WEEK! :wavey::wavey:

You deserve it!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Danny, and Happy gotcha day Rudy  I hope you both have a great day together!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Danny and Happy Gotcha Day to Rudy.


Hope you both had a great day and may you have many many more to come.


Tom 


ps, Go Wings!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everybody!! You guys are the BEST!!! 

Had a nice day of work and computer stuff and birthday and dog park. A great day from start to finish. Today I'll be done with a CD project I've been producing for and artist for several months. Now that I'll have a bit more free time, I'm getting Rudy some private training with recall so he can expand his horizons to off leash trail hikes and the like. We'll also be aiming towards getting him his therapy dog certification so he can light up the faces of hospitalized kids, military vets, and seniors in assisted living. He's maturing well, so I think he should be ready for therapy work down the road. Might be a few months yet. He's still got a lot of puppy in him, which I love to see, and I'm grateful to have been able to see him as a year and two year old. Youngest golden I've adopted. It's been and continues to be loads of fun  

My computer guy donated a new desktop computer (the old one died) for TVGRR which I'm taking to Knoxville on Saturday. Rudy and I will be spending the night with TVGRR's president and his lovely wife, who called me about him when he came into the rescue and then fostered him for a few weeks when Katie was being evaluated for cataract surgery (which she didn't get because her heart murmur and anesthesia wouldn't be a good mix per the doc). 

Rudy is going to LOVE getting to wrestle again with Mike and Bonnie's boy, Rudy's good buddy Bruno (acatahoula). They'd literally spend 10-12 hours a day wrestling when Rudy spent his weeks as a foster there. Last visit, they were into it within 10 seconds, and only stopped to eat or nap.  That'll be Rudy's BIG Gotcha Day celebration - plus McNuggets on the way there and the way home!!  Mike and Bonnie have a couple of friendly goats too, so Rudy will get to check them out. We'll have a fun trip for sure.

Thanks again for the kind 'happy birthdays' and 'happy Gotcha Days'  You guys rock!!

- Rudy and Danny


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, that is Rudy in the pic above grabbing a Dorito (post #1231 ... with Katie) I call him Andy pretty often. Suffice it to say Rudy is just as much a food nut as Andy was, both of them quite underweight when they came into the rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks everybody!! You guys are the BEST!!!
> 
> Had a nice day of work and computer stuff and birthday and dog park. A great day from start to finish. Today I'll be done with a CD project I've been producing for and artist for several months. Now that I'll have a bit more free time, I'm getting Rudy some private training with recall so he can expand his horizons to off leash trail hikes and the like. We'll also be aiming towards getting him his therapy dog certification so he can light up the faces of hospitalized kids, military vets, and seniors in assisted living. He's maturing well, so I think he should be ready for therapy work down the road. Might be a few months yet. He's still got a lot of puppy in him, which I love to see, and I'm grateful to have been able to see him as a year and two year old. Youngest golden I've adopted. It's been and continues to be loads of fun
> 
> ...


Sounds like you and Rudy will have a wonderful weekend and the people at TVGRR will be very happy. So glad Rudy will see Bruno!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Have a great time, Danny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you Danny and Happy Gotcha Day to you and Rudy!
What a wonderful celebration it will be, enjoy every second of it. 

Safe travels to you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Danny!! I didn't realize your birthday and Rudy's gotch-ya date was February 4. February 4 was also the birthday of my brother -- no wonder you are such a wonderful person. You are now the 3rd person I know with that birthday and all are truly the best.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

It's been a year? Is that possible? He's spoiled ROTTEN (as he should). Love the pics! Give them all belly rubs from Aunt Karen!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! 

Rudy, Katie, and Ollie all had a small bit of my birthday cake. I felt like a mama bird landing back in the nest with worms in her mouth. The utter concentration on their faces - ears up, eyebrows scrunched up - was really funny. When Jane opened the box I immediately thought of when Andy grabbed my birthday cake off the dining room table in 2011 and ate the whole thing when Jane left the room to find a lighter for the candles. Silly boy. Jane and I had a good laugh remembering that one of many funny food-oriented episodes from darling Andy 

We had a fun day yesterday, and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday Danny and Happy Gotcha day Rudy. The fun has only just begun.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Rudy, Katie, and Ollie all had a small bit of my birthday cake. I felt like a mama bird landing back in the nest with worms in her mouth. The utter concentration on their faces - ears up, eyebrows scrunched up - was really funny. When Jane opened the box I immediately thought of when Andy grabbed my birthday cake off the dining room table in 2011 and ate the whole thing when Jane left the room to find a lighter for the candles. Silly boy. Jane and I had a good laugh remembering that one of many funny food-oriented episodes from darling Andy
> 
> We had a fun day yesterday, and a good time was had by all.


Don't tell Tucker and Tonka about the cake-they will want to come live with you. Our dogs never get anything but dog food and the cheese puff treats we buy them at Petsmart.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopped in to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY!! Happy gotcha day to Rudy as well! How a year flies!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday Week Danny. Do you think I would like real birthday cake, McNuggets and Doritos? I think I may have to move to Nashville to live with you as my sad, hopeful eyes don't work here. Murphy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Danny-

It was your threads that inspired me to allow Griffin to try real ice cream and real frosted cake for the first time. (And he thanks you!) He was about five years old by the time he had his first taste of either one! He did eat an entire cake off the table and leave only the tin pan it had come in following that introduction, however. I derived from that that he enjoyed frosted cake.

He got to be quite rotund by last summer. He had weighed 145 and 147 pounds and been large but not fat. I think that after all that eating he was probably over 150 pounds and he was starting to look like a barrel. But the on Christmas Eve he ran away and for three weeks he mourned for a lady who was in heat. He tried to escape; whined incessantly; broke my glass candles in the Bay window; and wouldn't eat (even a slice of rare roast beef). After three weeks of this he went to the groomer and I asked them to weigh him. *He was 135 pounds!!!*

So I have been thinking that he should not go back on the cake and ice cream diet again :-(

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Danny! I hope you got to eat a bit of your own cake.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending lots of Happy Birthday and Gotcha Days wishes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Rudy, Katie, and Ollie all had a small bit of my birthday cake. I felt like a mama bird landing back in the nest with worms in her mouth. The utter concentration on their faces - ears up, eyebrows scrunched up - was really funny. When Jane opened the box I immediately thought of when Andy grabbed my birthday cake off the dining room table in 2011 and ate the whole thing when Jane left the room to find a lighter for the candles. Silly boy. Jane and I had a good laugh remembering that one of many funny food-oriented episodes from darling Andy
> 
> We had a fun day yesterday, and a good time was had by all.


I can just see Rudy, Katie, and Ollie all doing their very best sit for a bite of your birthday cake, what a great sight that must have been.

Such a precious memory of Andy eating your Birthday cake. I think that was a sign that Andy was there celebrating right along with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Gotcha day sweet Rudy!

Happy Birthday Danny, wish you all the best!
Did you notice with getting older those birthday days are getting closer and closer to each other, not long ago there was one and before you now "new" birthday is to come .


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, thanks y'all  You guys are the best people on the planet!! 

Regarding 'people food' treats: Everything in moderation  Little bites of this or that won't hurt anyone, IMO.

I'm heading to Knoxville in the morning to deliver TVGRR's new computer .. with Rudy in tow. He's going to get to see his foster parents (Prez and his wife of TVGRR), and most importantly get to wrestle with their dog Bruno again. Rudy will be SO excited!! They wrestled/played 'bitey face' 10-12 hours a day the couple months Rudy was there, and they go right to it every time I visit Knoxville and the TVGRR folks.

Gonna be a fun weekend!!! Oh, and Rudy will get to play with their goats this time too. The goats have about an acre area to run around in. Couple of super friendly little girls. Rudy wanted to SO badly last trip, but I was there for the TVGRR fundraiser. It'll be Rudy's first encounter with farm animals since I adopted him. He won't care if they're goats or goldens or whatever ... he just wants to PLAY, and I'll have as much fan watching him. And, of course, treating him to obligatory McNuggets on the ride home!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend in Knoxville!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Warning: PICTURE and VIDEO HEAVY *

Just got back from Knoxville, where we had a super time 

When we pulled off at our exit in Knoxville, I got Rudy McNuggets from the same McDonald's I took him to on that ride home a year ago, and a couple other visits we've made to Mike and Bonnie's house since Rudy's adoption (Prez of TVGRR and his wife ... incredibly kindhearted, dedicated, and nice people).

Needless to say Rudy enjoyed the McNuggets just as much this time! He was already starting to drool before I could get the box open LOL










Before Mike, Bonnie, and I left to grab some dinner all 6 of the fur kids - my Rudy, and their Bruno (catahoula), Tucker (newly adopted 3 year old golden), Tia (golden), Murphy (13 year old recently adopted golden), and Mickey (15 year old lab) - got treats. YUM!! They're all special needs dogs who need special meds or sustained serious orthopedic injuries prior to their coming into the rescue that need extra TLC. 

All the dogs are super happy happy boys and girls  I got SO many kisses. Sometimes I had _two_ goldens on my lap, two at my feet (getting petted _with_ my feet), and another on the armchair next to me trying to find room on my lap. As Sammy Davis, Jr would have said "There's a lot of love in this room!"  All of them soaked up as much love as they could get. Love sponges, all of them  They get loads of love, and as you can tell by the comforters and extra armchairs, have all kinds of places to cozy up in. I've never been to Mike and Bonnie's when they didn't each have at least one dog in their lap, with another on it's way up 

L-R Murphy, Tia, Tucker, Mickey, Rudy (behind Bonnie), and Bruno










Then it was dinnertime. Notice the blurs-for-tails? 










When bedtime came, I thought I'd leave my bedroom door ajar since their dogs roam the house at night. Thought I might have Rudy and either Murphy or Tucker sleeping there. But before I could climb in bed I had 4 goldens and Bruno - all love sponges - laying _across _the bed, ready for petting and leaving no room for me!! LOL I had to shift gears and shut the door with Rudy inside. Would have made a great picture, but I was charging my phone and didn't have it turned on.

This morning it was time to romp, so we headed down the long driveway. "Release The HOUNDS!! 






First critter Rudy was met by was Thomas, the unfriendly rooster. He bullies the goats around and chases them off to other acreage when he wants the front acreage to himself. Thomas doesn't seem to be able to tell time very well because he starts crowing at 4 am, loooong before sunup  :










Rudy and his new friend, Tucker, who was just officially adopted yesterday. Tucker is 3, so Rudy and he played LOTS of bitey face. Tucker was dumped at the shelter by his owners after his right front elbow was injured. URGH!! With his owners providing no medical attention it healed surrounded by bone fragments. Several orthopedic surgeons Mike and Bonnie took him to said there is nothing they can do. He can use it, and it doesn't slow him down much. Here's Tucker showing Rudy some more stuff:










Rudy and 13 year old Murphy, adopted in July. Found wandering around Knoxville, they took him to the shelter so his owner could find him. He didn't have a chip or tag, and no one came looking for him after a week, so Bonnie and Mike adopted him. He is a love sponge 










The goats came up to the fence. They're all friendly, but with the new males in there now they didn't think it would be a good idea to let Rudy inside for a closer look. They and their next door neighbors fenced in 10+ acres for their combined 5 goats to run around in. Both down here and up the hill and into the woods. 










The rest of the crew sauntered up for a look-see:










Rudy and his friend, Bruno, a catahoula, who'd wrestle for hours when Rudy was a foster, played chase after we met the farm critters. Rudy provides the invitation:










The 50 mph Game of Chase is ON!! :










Afterwards, tongues were hangin' out. "Weee!!! That was fun!!!"










Then it was treat time again!!  :










Rudy says goodbye to Pete the Goat as we head down the driveway to the road and home:










We had a GREAT time!! Goes without saying Rudy got another 4 McNuggets before we got on the freeway headed home


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

So, so wonderful. When I see a couple like this, giving so many animals love in their home, I feel so much envy. I want to be married to a man who feels that way about animals and who would like to give a home to dogs who _need_ homes. 

I bet you had a blast. It looks as if you did. I would have had a blast doing what you did! What a great guy you are!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! We had a blast!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, and Rudy figured out how to get the metal support rod off of the mesh barrier so he could poke his head over the top. Came in handy for grabbing McNuggets and giving me kisses


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a great time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip. Rudy has quite the life!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brilliant pictures and it sounds like you and Rudy had such a great time! I bet he was exhausted when he got home after all that playing and running


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  Rudy and I both had a really good time. Between playing bitey-face and chase with Bruno and Tucker and all the other excitement, Rudy's been sawing logs since we got home


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad you two had great weekend, but jealous too. We have cold day, hardly took 20 minutes walk in the evening, could resist to sad Charlie's eyes looking at me and crying "why, mammy, why we can't go for a walk".


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooray! So happy for you both Sounds like great food for the soul


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So great to see you all having a wonderful time, what a special weekend you must have had!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I've had a wonderful time catching up and reading about your recent adventures. Rudy looks like he had the time of his life running and playing with all the pups. So much fun. Big hugs from me and your dogson


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Its so great to see Rudy so happy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Some of you may remember the possum stories when Andy was alive. Ollie spotted a possum in the field on the other side of the back fence a month ago, then again on another side of the fence. It's bigger than he is  Anyway, a couple weeks ago I thought I saw a cat or something crawling in a space to get under the back addition. Well ... it is now confirmed have a house guest for the winter, a possum. It's bitter cold outside (20 degrees), so Jane and I both instantly agreed that it should have a cozy winter. 

Yesterday night Ollie and Rudy were barking like crazy along one side of the fence so I went to investigate, flashlight in hand. The possum was returning from making its rounds in the woods and making its way back to crawl over the fence and through crawl space it uses to get under the house. So, Rudy and Ollie have now been initiated into living in the same house as a possum. We rarely see it, but I have heard iit now and then. Too cold to catch it and leave it outside. Can't blame it for wanting to be warm. Hopefully, there are no babies on the horizon as there were the last time. 


Flashback to the runt (as a baby we named "Pinky") who returned 3 times and ended up at Walden's Puddle, a wildlife sanctuary, where she's living the life of a princess ... creek, and treats at the front door:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Enjoyed hearing about your and Rudy's fun trip! 
What wonderful people they are!
That sure is a lot of love in one room, with all of the beautiful dogs; nice and cozy, too!! That's wonderful they adopted a Tucker, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and video, what a great trip you and Rudy had. 
Love your friends farm, what a life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Possum*

That's one lucky possum to be living at your house!
Pinky lucked out going to a SANCTUARY, thanks to you, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, y'all  Rudy had a great time. The zoo is having a 'Bring Your Dog' day this summer, so Rudy will be getting his first glimpse of giraffes and all that. Our zoo is one of the modern styles ... an open 200 acres with loads of room for the animals to roam around in their respective areas.

Little Pinky sure was a cutie. Strangely, the rest of the baby's hair laid down, hers stuck up like a porcupine. So cute. She was about 6" long nose to hip. Jane and I said she must like Animal Planet because each time she returned she'd be up on a wall watching TV LOL


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Zoo sounds totally fun. Is the elephant sanctuary nearby also? I've only seen news story videos from when Tina the elephant was shipped down there, since passed away. Will be fun to see your videos with Rudy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The elephant sanctuary is in Howenwald, somewhat west of here. It's a great thing they're doing there. 

We're getting 4-6" of snow and then sleet and freezing rain. It'll shut Nashville down (lots of hills and few snow plows), but based on my trip to the store everyone is ready with food and whatnot. Hoping the ice isn't heavy enough to make anyone lose power. One time it was off for 5 days in 20 degree weather. We'll see what happens. We're ready with Sterno, lanterns, and charcoal for outdoor grilling if need be.

Hopefully just a fun couple of days goofing off. Southerners make snow events a vacation. We have the cardboard ready to slide down the hills. Can't wait to see Rudy romping around in 6" of snow. He should have a blast. And us watching him


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Southerners make snow events a vacation.


I love this attitude. So do northern children (make snow a vacation). I remember how excited I was in the fifth grade when we got to dry our mittens on the radiator in the classroom. It just made school different from the way it usually was. Far more exciting. An adventure!

NewfieMom


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Rudy is going to LOVE the snow, glad you're all prepared, stay safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> The elephant sanctuary is in Howenwald, somewhat west of here. It's a great thing they're doing there.
> 
> We're getting 4-6" of snow and then sleet and freezing rain. It'll shut Nashville down (lots of hills and few snow plows), but based on my trip to the store everyone is ready with food and whatnot. Hoping the ice isn't heavy enough to make anyone lose power. One time it was off for 5 days in 20 degree weather. We'll see what happens. We're ready with Sterno, lanterns, and charcoal for outdoor grilling if need be.
> 
> Hopefully just a fun couple of days goofing off. Southerners make snow events a vacation. We have the cardboard ready to slide down the hills. Can't wait to see Rudy romping around in 6" of snow. He should have a blast. And us watching him


Danny: Glad you are all prepared! I thought of the fun that Rudy will have when I heard about the snow coming to Nashville! Just be careful with the ice!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen is right about the ice! It may be too late to mention it for this storm, but here we can buy a product for ice that melts ice on the ground and is safe for dogs. One can buy it in a shaker, which is easy to manage. I think one product is named SafePaws. It might be smart to keep at least one stored somewhere in case you ever get a freak ice storm and want to keep a front porch or a walk safe for people, but don't want dogs to get salt in the pads of their paws.

It will not help you to drive on ice. (Just stay off the roads as planned.) But if you get a sudden coating of ice around your home, it may help you out a great deal!

Good luck. Stay safe. Have lots and lots of fun!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Rudy, Buddy here. You are going to love the snow. Take it from me. It's lots of fun (ice not so much)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Danny, I think we both have only accumulation of ice so far, ugh. I am hoping it will turn over into snow eventually to give some traction and our boys some snow fun. 
Good thing this is a holiday and not as many people out and about as usual. 

I bought the paw safe ice melt a few weeks ago - you can order it from petsmart and it actually comes from a warehouse in Kentucky, so it arrives fast. Petsmart in our town does not sell it anymore in store, only online.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> Danny, I think we both have only accumulation of ice so far, ugh. I am hoping it will turn over into snow eventually to give some traction and our boys some snow fun.
> Good thing this is a holiday and not as many people out and about as usual.
> 
> I bought the paw safe ice melt a few weeks ago - you can order it from petsmart and it actually comes from a warehouse in Kentucky, so it arrives fast. Petsmart in our town does not sell it anymore in store, only online.



I hope the weather Improves there so that you and your guys as well as as Danny and his gang will have a great romp in the *snow*!!!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom

Hi, Laura! I bet *you* know your snow! :wavey:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all 

Well, our 6" of snow is mostly ice since it looks like the first wave was snow and freezing rain. I scraped about 1/2" of ice off the drive to make one little pathway. Heavy mix of snow on top and ice underneath. We're getting sleet and freezing rain at the moment but it's supposed to start snowing for a few hours with the temperatures beginning to fall. We'll see what transpires. As long as the power stays on everyone in Nashville ought to be alright.

No matter what, it's a vacation day. Fun will transpire! If we run out of food I know where to find the makings for Granny Clampett's possum stew LOL (kidding). Actually, I just left an opened can of tuna for our houseguest. Too miserable for him/her to have to forage


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Ugg. Danny. That's the worst. Ice hiding under the snow. I hope your cold weather doesn't last very long. (that's so sweet that you left your little friend something to eat. You and Jane are true gems)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope your power stays on. Ours is on too. 
We had about 2-3 inches of ice and then another half inch of snow. So much for up to 7 inches of snow, LOL. 
Stay warm and safe.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I hope your power stays on. Ours is on too.
> We had about 2-3 inches of ice and then another half inch of snow. So much for up to 7 inches of snow, LOL.
> Stay warm and safe.


Christa. Wow that's alot of ice!!!! You poor guys. We're equipped for this type of weather and we'd have trouble with 2-3 inches of ice!!! Stay warm and I hope your power stays on!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Christa and Danny*

Christa and Danny stay safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> Well, our 6" of snow is mostly ice since it looks like the first wave was snow and freezing rain. I scraped about 1/2" of ice off the drive to make one little pathway. Heavy mix of snow on top and ice underneath. We're getting sleet and freezing rain at the moment but it's supposed to start snowing for a few hours with the temperatures beginning to fall. We'll see what transpires. As long as the power stays on everyone in Nashville ought to be alright.
> 
> No matter what, it's a vacation day. Fun will transpire! If we run out of food I know where to find the makings for Granny Clampett's possum stew LOL (kidding). Actually, I just left an opened can of tuna for our houseguest. Too miserable for him/her to have to forage


So glad you left your possum some tuna!! Watch your step, Christa and Danny! I broke my ankle 13 years ago, and never want that to happen, again. Interestingly enough, it was in the summer. I took the dogs out in back and slipped on the grass and fell on my ankle! Ouch!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Danny, I am just happy to see that all is well in your world  I miss you so that's why I came to have a look and see... what is going on here. Rudy is fine and so cute little boy <3 

Just wanted to let you know that there was a happening, in February, here in Florida called " Woofstocke" and we met a dog that reminded me so much of dear Andy. I saw him and just had to pet him for long time. My hands went by themselves .... He looked at me like an old buddy and let me pet him.... when I heard myself telling the story of Andy... The woman was listening to me...she was in a hurry but she must have been felt something...after seeing me falling on my knees and petting his Jake and talking to him like I knew him for ages, she just stayed for a while and said: you loved that dog so much, didn't you ? 
Than she told me that Jake was rescued by her when he was about 2. Now he is about 10 and he is so sweet. Danny the same face as Andy's!!!! I am so grateful for this experience....
I just wanted to share it with you and his brother Rudy <3 
I think of all you so often .... <3 <3 <3 

Love Tania


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're faring rather nicely so far. Everything's working fine and we have plenty of food. About 1-1 1/2" of solid ice. I'm gonna take Rudy tomorrow to the hill across the street and try out the sled and a piece of cardboard. I have one big enough for me and Rudy. Give the boy a thrill. If it's too slick we'll go once and call it a day. But it should be fun!

Tania, great to see you


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just now seeing the pictures from your trip. Those are some pretty lucky goats with all that land to roam and lots to chew on. And Rudy and his friends had a good time -- Rudy's tongue hanging out is testament to that. Isn't it nice to walk outside and see the land just like it looked a hundred years ago. I'd love to live in the country. Sorry to hear about the ice you guys are getting, that's the downside of being in a little warmer area. Hope you and Rudy have fun snowboarding Nashville style!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! Rudy really had a great time!  

The weather people all predicted 4-6" of snow, _then_ freezing rain. It would have been nice to have gotten more than an inch of the forecasted snow, but I have a strong suspicion that the downward slope of the street in front of the house will make a dandy slide for the sled tomorrow. There is 1 1/2" of solid ice over everything. It's pretty to look at on the trees ... as long as the branches stay attached to their respective trees  They say it won't get out of the 20's for several days, so it looks like the ice is here for a few days. Luckily, we don't have to go anywhere, so we're munching, resting, watching movies, and having a good time in general. Rudy has been having a lot of fun poking, scratching, and playing with the ice.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rudy has been having a lot of fun poking, scratching, and playing with the ice.


Dogs are *very* good sports. Especially Goldens!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks! Rudy really had a great time!
> 
> The weather people all predicted 4-6" of snow, _then_ freezing rain. It would have been nice to have gotten more than an inch of the forecasted snow, but I have a strong suspicion that the downward slope of the street in front of the house will make a dandy slide for the sled tomorrow. There is 1 1/2" of solid ice over everything. It's pretty to look at on the trees ... as long as the branches stay attached to their respective trees  They say it won't get out of the 20's for several days, so it looks like the ice is here for a few days. Luckily, we don't have to go anywhere, so we're munching, resting, watching movies, and having a good time in general. Rudy has been having a lot of fun poking, scratching, and playing with the ice.


Hope you boys have a nice sled ride!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be the grassy hill for us.

About 1 am I go out onto the road. It's an inch and a half thick, beautifully slick sled run for about 1/4 mile to the bottom of the hill. This morning I wake up and the durned city workers sent snow plows and brine trucks in the night and ruined a perfect, slick, great sled run. I shoulda just done it at 2 am, but it was bitter cold out, so I thought I'd bask in the glow of the sun as I roared down the street at 10 mph


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is how thick the ice is on the driveway. I managed to get a small area cleared. The rest wouldn't budge:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Stay warm and keep safe. We have very cold weather right now, it means lots of playing and running inside the house, have to keep my boy happy .
Warm hugs from cold Winnipeg to all of you :wavey:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy and I went to play on the ice this afternoon. He loved running around on the ice, but especially loved the cardboard box/sled/self-proclaimed chew toy I brought along. LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Stay warm and keep safe. We have very cold weather right now, it means lots of playing and running inside the house, have to keep my boy happy .
> Warm hugs from cold Winnipeg to all of you :wavey:


Thanks, V  :wavey:


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a very happy boy, great video, stay warm


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He is just so beautiful! Poetry in motion. I love to see videos where I can hear the two of you interact. (Not that Rudy says much orally!) I had a big smile on my face the entire time I watched that. A Golden is so special. They *do* run after things and try to bring them back to you! (In case you were wondering, Newfoundlands do *not*!)

Thanks again for the smiles!

Deb


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Rudy and I went to play on the ice this afternoon. He loved running around on the ice, but especially loved the cardboard box/sled/self-proclaimed chew toy I brought along. LOL
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsUnplg1TpI


Danny: Never heard of a cardboard sled before you, but Rudy sure loved it.
Looks like he had a great time. How cold was it? Do his paws freeze at all.
We've had so much BELOW ZERO weather and snow in Chicago and if it gets to 10 above outside Tucker and Tonka's paws can't take it for more than 90 seconds!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video, Rudy is really precious!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  Saturday the ice will be going away. Predicted high of 47 with rain ... It's in the high 20's today, as it was yesterday. I'm guessing this will be the last blast of winter we get before spring arrives, so Rudy and I will be back out again this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks  Saturday the ice will be going away. Predicted high of 47 with rain ... It's in the high 20's today, as it was yesterday. I'm guessing this will be the last blast of winter we get before spring arrives, so Rudy and I will be back out again this afternoon.


Danny: Can you send the warm 47 our way!!??
It is FREEZING HERE!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's 9 degrees with a -6 windchill right now. Tomorrow night subzero actual temps. 

Thank goodness spring is only a month from now.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, that's nothing! It's soooooo cold up here!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> Hey, that's nothing! It's soooooo cold up here!


Please tell me you are kidding!!! How cold *is* it up there? (And, by the way, I am glad* I *am not up there!)

Take care of yourself and your babies!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's 5 with 20 below windchills...but Brinkley still expected a walk this morning!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> It's 5 with 20 below windchills...but Brinkley still expected a walk this morning!


You are an excellent dog mama!!! 

Deb


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I need snow pics!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

:wavey: Just wanted to say hi to you and your gang!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Are you surviving the weather? It is awful here!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I hear TN got hit pretty bad


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I loved the latest video of Rudy on the snow. It must be a really fun experience for him. His recall is getting really good. Look at all the ice you have


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> It's 5 with 20 below windchills...but Brinkley still expected a walk this morning!


I've lost that battle, Charlie doesn't want to eat his breakfast if I don't take him for a walk first thing in the morning. :doh:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I've lost that battle, Charlie doesn't want to eat his breakfast if I don't take him for a walk first thing in the morning. :doh:


You, also, are an excellent dog mama. I am going to have to find some kind of award to give out! You ladies are truly remarkable! 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh Danny?????


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello  Jane had surgery (scheduled, not emergency). I've been just a tad busy the past few days being her nurse. I'll be back in pocket in a couple days


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We hope that you make a speedy recovery Jane!
I'm sure that you have a great team of nurses constantly checking in on you and offering comfort.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi to all and get well wishes sent to Jane!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny:

Tell Jane I hope she feels better soon. I'm sure she is grateful that you are taking care of her!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope Jane feels better soon!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I send you, Jane, and all the animals my best. I hope all is great soon!

Deb


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Hope you got a pretty cool nurse outfit so Jane stays cheered up. Safe and speedy recovery to Jane.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending well wishes to Jane for speedy recovery.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yucck. Hope she's ok!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Get well Jane


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishing Jane a speedy recovery and Sammy sends her extra special golden kisses and hugs all the way from the UK


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Hello  Jane had surgery (scheduled, not emergency). I've been just a tad busy the past few days being her nurse. I'll be back in pocket in a couple days


My thoughts and prayers to Miss Jane, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How's Jane?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all 

Jane continues to recover. The surgery was more involved than the surgeon had expected going in, so it'll be a bit of a longer recovery. I am her UPN (Unregistered Private Nurse) taking care of her as though she is a billionaire recovering in her mansion  Last night was the first time she felt like eating in a week, so progress is being made in her recovery. 

I'm running her business as well as mine, so I'm as busy as a one legged man in a marathon at the moment. I'll be back more regularly in just a few days.

Thanks again for the good thoughts! 

PS - The opossum has been enjoying his meals of Rudy's dog food. This is most likely one of the babies who were born under our house (like Pinky, the runt of the 13 pups, and been living at a wildlife sanctuary since she came back to our house the 3rd time). As soon as it warms up (50 degrees or more) I'm going to take him/her out to the lake where there is plenty of food, water, trees, and peace. Been thinking a LOT about Andy. He'd have had that little bugger in his mouth like a mama tiger with her cub, strutting his stuff all proud of himself  As I did when it was a baby, I've left Animal Planet running on the basement TV 24/7. No need for it to get bored LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing well. I'm sure that you make a great nurse, Danny!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just catching up on what you and Rudy have been up to and see Jane had surgery. Not eating for a week -- my first thought was the cook! Just kidding, I hope she is up and around soon. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> Jane continues to recover. The surgery was more involved than the surgeon had expected going in, so it'll be a bit of a longer recovery. I am her UPN (Unregistered Private Nurse) taking care of her as though she is a billionaire recovering in her mansion  Last night was the first time she felt like eating in a week, so progress is being made in her recovery.
> 
> ...


I am sure that Jane is very grateful to have you as a nurse. Wow! You must have your hands full taking care of Jane and two businesses, the dogs and opossum!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the kind (and funny) words 

Jane was up for a few hours straight today and ate an entire meal. Looks like she's rounding the corner to Phase II of recuperation and the worst has passed. She has a ways to go, but with rest and nutrition, she should be 100% in a couple more weeks. 

Yesterday, we had 3" of snow on the ground. Spring sprung today!! 50's going up to 60's next week. With Jane up and about I went to run some errands. As muddy as our running around places are from the snow melt, I took Rudy out for a couple hours in the car. We went to Home Depot, PetSmart, and Nashville Pet Products. He got compliments and petting from several people, and some treats too. A good time was had


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooray Jane!! May you go from strength to strength!! Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that Jane is getting better and better. I'm sure that you make a awesome nurse!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thank you for the kind (and funny) words
> 
> Jane was up for a few hours straight today and ate an entire meal. Looks like she's rounding the corner to Phase II of recuperation and the worst has passed. She has a ways to go, but with rest and nutrition, she should be 100% in a couple more weeks.
> 
> Yesterday, we had 3" of snow on the ground. Spring sprung today!! 50's going up to 60's next week. With Jane up and about I went to run some errands. As muddy as our running around places are from the snow melt, I took Rudy out for a couple hours in the car. We went to Home Depot, PetSmart, and Nashville Pet Products. He got compliments and petting from several people, and some treats too. A good time was had


So glad that Jane is improving and that you and Rudy got to go out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Miss Jane is making progress, prayers she continues to do well, wishing her a speedy recovery.

Sounds like you and Rudy had a great day out and about.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Jane is recovering nicely and Rudy and you could have some "we" time.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really glad that Jane is on the mend!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Really glad to hear that Jane is doing much better. I hope that Rudy, Katie and Ollie are all helping to look after her


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> Really glad to hear that Jane is doing much better. I hope that Rudy, Katie and Ollie are all helping to look after her


...and you should train the opossum to help, too. I am sure he is quite grateful to have been rescued from the ice and snow, poor baby!

Give Jane my love. You are an excellent husband!

Hugs,
Deb :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Danny. Please post here what you posted on FB. Thanks!

Glad Jane is going better. I bet those 2 4-legged creatures are helping!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Cuddysmom said:


> Danny. Please post here what you posted on FB. Thanks!



If you posted more news there than here, do, please, repost it here!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments  Jane continues to recuperate. A little better day to day.



> Danny. Please post here what you posted on FB. Thanks!


I think I did a couple years ago on Andy's thread, but here it is again per request (is this what you were talking about?) 

This is where my love of dogs began. 

"This pic taken shortly after Bev and I were adopted. Back in that day it wasn't usual to spay or neuter pets, so our dog, Bonnie, a golden retriever mix, would end up getting pregnant despite dad's best efforts. We'd sneak the puppies up to bed (and get caught!!). Beverly got really worried about the puppies after they were all adopted out, so Dad called everyone who'd adopted one and we went to visit them all. This set Beverly's mind at rest. Dad was such an incredibly sweet soul. Thus began my life long love of fur people "


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I just love that


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Bonnie was a perfect mix. She's gorgeous


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, what a lovely memory and a sweet photo. That's so thoughtful how your Dad took you and your sister to visit all the puppies, I bet you were both so happy to see them again


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It was fun seeing the puppies again. 

Jane continues to rehab, and I'm as busy as a one legged marathon runner.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful picture of you and Beverly. The two of you look so much alike. I hope Jane continues to feel better. the recovery process can be a gradual one, and every day is not necessarily better than the one before. Some days are little bumps on the road, but once you're past them you're back on level ground again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Danny, love that picture and the story. 
I remember when you posted it there, it did bring tears to my eyes again.
Take good care of Jane.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

I commented on Facebook, but don't know if you saw it. My love for dogs began as a child, too!! My Dad especially loved dogs. We only had a dog for a very short time when I was young and I made it my lifetime goal to get a dog as soon as I got married, and we did, and then we got two dogs!!

Love the precious picture of you and Beverly!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How's Jane?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I love that photo of you and Beverly. Please give Jane a hug from me. I hope she up and at 'em soon


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh how special  ... and soooo cuooote!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jane's been up a little bit longer every day and feeling better day to day. I'm still busy as a beaver. 67 degrees out. Rudy and Ollie haven't been to the dog park in weeks, what with the ice storm and then Jane's surgery. I'm packing the fur kids in the car in just a bit. I know they'll be glad to be able to run. 

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Jane's been up a little bit longer every day and feeling better day to day. I'm still busy as a beaver. 67 degrees out. Rudy and Ollie haven't been to the dog park in weeks, what with the ice storm and then Jane's surgery. I'm packing the fur kids in the car in just a bit. I know they'll be glad to be able to run.
> 
> Thanks for checking in!


Have a great time! I somehow missed the story of Jane's surgery but am glad to hear she is mending. Hope you'll post pictures of your park visit.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Thanks for the kind comments  Jane continues to recuperate. A little better day to day.
> 
> I think I did a couple years ago on Andy's thread, but here it is again per request (is this what you were talking about?)
> 
> ...


That is the sweetest picture and story. Your dad was a saint. And you have followed in his foot steps. Love this so much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Jane's been up a little bit longer every day and feeling better day to day. I'm still busy as a beaver. 67 degrees out. Rudy and Ollie haven't been to the dog park in weeks, what with the ice storm and then Jane's surgery. I'm packing the fur kids in the car in just a bit. I know they'll be glad to be able to run.
> 
> Thanks for checking in!


Give my best to Jane and I hope you and the dogs had fun!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for thinking of us 

Jane is 80% of the way and going about her day now. Couple more weeks she'll be 100%. Same same. Busy running her business, mine, and taking the fur kids out for fun. Busier than a one legged man in a marathon  Looking forward to being able to check up on everyone's threads again.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

dborgers said:


> Thank you for thinking of us
> 
> Jane is 80% of the way and going about her day now. Couple more weeks she'll be 100%. Same same. Busy running her business, mine, and taking the fur kids out for fun. Busier than a one legged man in a marathon  Looking forward to being able to check up on everyone's threads again.


So happy to read that Jane is at 80% and that you are well even though you are busy. Just in time for spring!! PS. love the story about sneaking the puppies up to your bedroom.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw that picture now, I love looking through pictures like that. I used to "find" lost dogs and bring them home only for my Mother to find out who they belonged to!! 

When I bought my first house, the first thing I did after having a New Year's Open House party was to get my first dog. He was a free to good home in the Sunday paper and I was lucky enough to be the first caller. A beautiful golden retriever that had been taken from the Humane Society and passed around. His name was Casper and I just fell in love with him and it was goldens after that.

Glad to hear that Jane is doing better every day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that Jane is improving.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really pleased to hear that Jane is doing well!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am glad to hear that Jane is recuperating. It has been a hard road for both of you. I hope the Spring brings you only good times and that the dogs enjoy it and give you joy, too!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just catching up after a crazy busy period at work. I hope that Jane continues to recover quickly and completely and that you are able to maintain your sanity while running both businesses!

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

So glad to hear that Jane is doing better!
You must really be TIRED!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll bet Rudy and Ollie had a blast at the park and I'm glad that Jane is on the mend.... Btw 67 degrees. I don't even want to hear about it


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot, y'all  Ya, busy busy busy, but it's all good. Jane's getting better all the time.

67 degrees? I wouldn't dream of mentioning it. What about the 74 degrees tomorrow? Is it OK to mention _that_?


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Just now catching up, glad to hear Jane is close to 100%.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Thanks a lot, y'all  Ya, busy busy busy, but it's all good. Jane's getting better all the time.
> 
> 67 degrees? I wouldn't dream of mentioning it. What about the 74 degrees tomorrow? Is it OK to mention _that_?


Haha.... NO!!!   . ( kidding.... Enjoy your lovely weather)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Laura* said:


> Haha.... NO!!!   . ( kidding.... Enjoy your lovely weather)


How cold is it in Ontario now, Laura?

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura, not that I'd mention it, but it was 76 today. I had to wear flip flops!! 

We aren't done with winter, though. Supposed to get rainy and chilly the next couple of days.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Been in the 70's all week, and most of the month, they say it might get to 80+ tomorrow. Only problem is......NO RAIN!!! Forget the oil pipeline, let's get a water pipeline.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How's Jane?

Rainy and cold here. Where's spring?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jane's doing a whole lot better ... especially the past couple of days. Thanks for asking 

Ya, Rick, just the other day I was wondering why they can't run pipelines for water from East to West. Curious also why desalinization plants aren't everywhere up and down the West Coast.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

dborgers said:


> Jane's doing a whole lot better ... especially the past couple of days. Thanks for asking
> 
> Ya, Rick, just the other day I was wondering why they can't run pipelines for water from East to West. Curious also why desalinization plants aren't everywhere up and down the West Coast.


There will come a day, right now, I suppose, it's all about the $$$$. At some point we will be able to live without oil, not so sure about water.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been in the 30's and quite cold for this time of year here in Connecticut, but nothing bizarre. I just commented to my daughter that I got married at this time of year (actually today is my anniversary) and the weather was very different that day. She and I were freezing in the car wearing coats. I remember that on my wedding day I posed in my gown and veil, comfortably, on the lawn in front of the building where our reception was held. The wind was fierce and my veil blew all over, but it was warm. We had decided to have fires lit in the fireplaces inside the mansion where there reception was held, and it was *too* warm inside with the fires going!

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny: So glad to read that Jane is doing better!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok, just to lighten things up a bit, I don't usually like the drug commercials on TV, however there is one we were all talking about at the dog park today. Not the words, but the music, so just wondering if others like it too. The record is........"Walk of Life" by Dire Straits, from the album "Brothers in Arms". Maybe the music Master, Danny, can comment on when is was first recorded and give some history. I couldn't figure out a way to put a bit of it on from iTunes, but it's got a great beat!! Just say'n.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> I couldn't figure out a way to put a bit of it on from iTunes, but it's got a great beat!!


Here's a link...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9_VOy7VipQ

NewfieMom


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Walk of Life*



NewfieMom said:


> Here's a link...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9_VOy7VipQ
> 
> NewfieMom


Love it, thanks!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rick, "Walk Of Life" was released in 1985. Great song!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Rick, "Walk Of Life" was released in 1985. Great song!!


Danny, so glad to read that Jane is doing well. Mr B and I also love that song, especially the 'Oldies Goldies' line!. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Love it, thanks!


You're welcome. I have to admit I spent a long time on YouTube choosing the version I liked best. It's that kind of song. ;-) Thank you for posting about it!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Miss Jane is doing better, prayers she continues to do well.

Hope you and the pups are doing great too.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that Jane is continuing to improve and that you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Ok, just to lighten things up a bit, I don't usually like the drug commercials on TV, however there is one we were all talking about at the dog park today. Not the words, but the music, so just wondering if others like it too. The record is........"Walk of Life" by Dire Straits, from the album "Brothers in Arms". Maybe the music Master, Danny, can comment on when is was first recorded and give some history. I couldn't figure out a way to put a bit of it on from iTunes, but it's got a great beat!! Just say'n.


Hey, music of my youth, looove Dire Straits.
I am glad Jane is coming to 100%. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for checking in 

Jane is 95%, but still having some pain. This too shall pass. Rudy, Ollie, and I are still hitting the dog park nearly every day. Some days I take Rudy across the street to the 40 acre school campus and we run around. Ollie has been on opossum patrol. Now that it's warming up (80 today), if it looks like the temps will stay in the high 60's to low 80's I'm going to set the trap cage and get him/her out to the lake where he/she can live out its days in a beautiful place with plenty of water, food, and no predators.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks for checking in
> 
> Jane is 95%, but still having some pain. This too shall pass. Rudy, Ollie, and I are still hitting the dog park nearly every day. Some days I take Rudy across the street to the 40 acre school campus and we run around. Ollie has been on opossum patrol. Now that it's warming up (80 today), if it looks like the temps will stay in the high 60's to low 80's I'm going to set the trap cage and get him/her out to the lake where he/she can live out its days in a beautiful place with plenty of water, food, and no predators.


So glad that Jane is doing well, but hate she's having any pain. Glad you, Rudy and Allie are having fun playing! How is sweet Katie?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Easter greetings sent across the pond to you all from me and Barnaby!:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Miss Jane is pain free very soon.

Great to hear you and the pups are having fun and enjoying the great weather. 

Happy Easter to you all, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishing you all a very happy easter


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Easter, hope you have great weekend!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Easter to the whole family that we love so much <3 

Kisses and hugs 

Just to let you know that we are back. You can find us here :

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/351377-joy-charlie-back.html


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the nice wishes  A Happy Easter to all of you from all of us.

Nice sunny day. Rudy and Ollie and I are going to head to the dog park in just a bit for some play. Rudy is patiently laying at my feet, but I know he wants to run like the dickens, so dad had better get him loaded in the car soon 

Karen, Katie and Ollie went to the spa yesterday. They're as white and soft as any Easter Bunnies!  Ollie is all boy, so his lily white fur won't be lily white for long LOL

This my favorite picture of Ollie, taken in 2013, his first Easter with us. The look on his face is as though he's saying "HA HA HA HA!!! You thought I was the Easter Bunny. Fooled you!!!"  He has come such a long way from the skinny, ferel, scared little boy he was when we caught him Christmas of 2012. Getting more and more playful all the time. One of his favorite games is 'chase the hand' where Ollie and my hand play keepaway from each other. His little tail gets going like a hummingbird's wings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Easter*



dborgers said:


> Thank you for the nice wishes  A Happy Easter to all of you from all of us.
> 
> Nice sunny day. Rudy and Ollie and I are going to head to the dog park in just a bit for some play. Rudy is patiently laying at my feet, but I know he wants to run like the dickens, so dad had better get him loaded in the car soon
> 
> ...


Happy Easter-just LOVE the picture!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Tee hee HAPPY Easter to you and your furmily!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Danny. I'm glad you're all enjoying your nice weather. That picture of Ollie is so funny. I hope Jane is 100% soon


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photo, and Ollie really has come such a long way! You and Jane have done so well with him, he's a very lucky little boy and he's having a brilliant life! Glad to hear that you're enjoying the nice weather


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture of Ollie, love it. 
Wonderful to hear how well he's doing and how far he's come. 
These Rescues have amazing spirits don't they when they are given the chance. 

How nice all the pups got fluffed and buffed for Easter and were looking their best. 
Hope you all had a wonderful day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, y'all  Ollie has really blossomed and continues to every week. He's become quite the daddy's boy too ... hangin' with the guys and all 

The weather has turned beautiful. Spring is here, the leaves are coming out on the trees. A gorgeous 76 degrees today with blue skies and white puffy clouds. Here are some pics:

Los Dos Amigos coming out of the "Northern California" wing of the dog park, where there are pine trees, pine needles, a wood chip trail, benches, and a field of taller grass to run in:










The wildflowers popped out, and most of the trees either have new leaves or buds about to burst open. Yeah!!  :










Ollie catches up to Rudy (Ollie can fly like the wind and keep up with the biggest dogs when they're playing chase. Part of his self appointed job as "Chief of Security" LOL  :



















Ollie hits the fence to meet a couple of joggers:










Grabbing a drink at the watering hole before we leave:










I hit a high parking curb and tore a hole in the radiator of our Volvo wagon, so we had to take the sedan. Since I don't have a barrier in the sedan, Ollie refuses to ride anywhere but in my lap and cries when he can't:










Rudy takes in the scenery on our drive home : 










Katie got a new bed. So soft and comfy. Just like her. As usually happens, the minute she saw me taking the picture of her snoozing so cozy in her new office bed she started to boogie like the camera-shy Greta Garbo she is  :


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I love the pictures and the explanations, Danny. I was going to ask you what flowers were in bloom. (Ours seem to be a little behind where they usually are at this time of year, probably because of the prolonged extreme cold and the long time we had snow covering the ground.) Our crocuses (croci?) are just coming up now. I am pretty sure they usually appear earlier than this! Like March?

At any rate, I then could see you have the little yellow flowers that we get later in the year in our grass and you have blossoms on your trees already. (I know that the Cherry Blossom Festival is going on in Washington, DC.) We have no buds or leaves here yet.

It's fun to see the differences in seasons. I am so glad your puppies are happy! Griffin has dug himself a new hole. I guess he feels it's time to cool off, even though the the low 40's is still cool enough for me!

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah  oh so lovely 
What lucky ducks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dannty*

Danny

I love all of the pictures! Pretty little Katie, Ollie who has come such a long way and lovable Rudy! You sure do have pretty parks out there in Tennessee.
So glad that you and the dogs had a great time-I am so much happier when it gets warmer out. Tucker and Tonka were romping in the yard yesterday-it was in the 60's. My favorite weather is in the high 70's or 80's!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I neglected to say how much I enjoyed the picture of Katie in her bed. Too bad you can't get that little girl to settle down for the camera! Greta Garbo, indeed! She's more like a young Shirley Temple tossing her curls!!! But she's adorable and her bed looks wonderfully comfortable. I tried very hard to get Griffin a soft bed he could climb onto, but he refused to climb *on*to anything. (Except a snowbank...he'll sleep on one of those in the wink of an eye.) He will lie on a flat lightly quilted cloth that some catalogue *calls* a dog bed. Hah!

Anyway, Katie is adorable. You know I think Ollie and Rudy are!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  I'm going to try to catch Katie sleeping in her new office bed. She blends in so well that unless you see her nose you don't realize she's there.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just put Seresto collars on the fur kids for the first time. Supposed to be effective against fleas and ticks. Even comes with 3 reflectors that snap on the collar for added bling 

I'll keep you posted how they work ... as well as a pic of Ollie with his on. It makes him look very French ... and, hopefully, not like a girl. He is adamant everyone knows he's all boy! 

BTW, PetSmart is running a sale on Seresto collars. First one is on sale, and you get 50% off a second one if you buy them at the same time. Through May 1st


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos, such happy boys they are and looks like they have lots of fun together  Aw little Katie makes me laugh how she hides from the camera, bless her.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Great pics! Hope all is well!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Let us know how you like the Seresto collars.
We use Frontline Plus for fleas, ticks, etc.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm interested to know how the collars work, to. Please update!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So far, the Seresto collars are working like a charm. I'll update as the warm weather continues ...

Wow, beautiful spring. 70ish temperatures. Leaves are out, grass is green. Enough rain so every tree, plant, and flower sings happy songs  

I'm starting work on socializing Rudy (and Ollie) with people more. He didn't have much human contact his first year, and wasn't a lucky puppy who people cuddled and showed affection to. They left him outside to fend for himself in the country. My goal this year is to help Rudy - who now trusts me completely and is doing well behavior and training-wise - learn that it's great to walk up to strangers with his tail wagging, like Andy did. for a scritch or a treat. We'll see how it goes. He doesn't distrust people, he just never had experience getting affection or much human contact in his formative first year, beginning at 8 weeks old.

I'm carrying treats to hand out to people at the huge dog park, asking that when they see me on the next lap (it's 1/3 mile around the paved perimeter path) to call Rudy by name and give him a treat when he comes. Hopefully, over time, he'll associate strangers with good things happening to him. It's such a shame his first family never welcomed him into their home or lives. Or even feed him.

Sometimes, when Rudy is curled up in a ball, I wrap my arms all the way around and cocoon him so he can feel what it would have been like to be a puppy someone held and loved and snuggled. Rudy sure is an affectionate boy. I just want him to show it to strangers like he does to me rather than sort of ignore them as they pass. He's getting better little by little


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh boy I wish that I could meet Ollie and Rudy in a park and give them some loving. What a wonderful and healing thing to do for both participants :') 

I cannot fathom how anyone could resist handsome Rudy's charm. Your worries are a thing of the past now sweet boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, it's so lovely to hear how well Rudy has settled in with you. I would also be in the line of treat givers if I saw you both in the park!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> So far, the Seresto collars are working like a charm. I'll update as the warm weather continues ...
> 
> Wow, beautiful spring. 70ish temperatures. Leaves are out, grass is green. Enough rain so every tree, plant, and flower sings happy songs
> 
> ...


I know if Ollie and Rudy could talk, they would Thank You, for being the best Dad in the world! I, too, wish I could meet them in the park some day! Whatever they both missed before you RESCUED them, you are sure making up for!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny, you are such a great doggy daddy! I'm sure that Rudy will come out of his shell. It's kinda sad to think that anyone would have given him anything but loving!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Danny, I know all too well what you're saying unfortunately as my two didn't receive the love they deserved before I got them either. Rudy and Ollie are so lucky to have you. 

Rudy will open up to strangers in time, he will learn to trust them and love them, but you will always be his #1 special loved and adored person. 

I'm using the Soresto collars on my two also, so far so good, they've only had them about a week but I like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Rudy I'd hand out treats in the park too and lots of cuddles! You've done so well with him Danny, he has such a great life with you and I'm sure that in time he will gain his confidence with strangers


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, Danny-

I read everyone's comments and I know that every poster who read what you wrote about your dogs' past "gets it". We are all true dog lovers here. We are not just here because we love Golden Retrievers, but because we see their doggy souls which are, to us, just as valuable and worthy of love as human souls.

I pictured you trying to give Rudy back a loving puppyhood with your insticntive physical nurturing. You are naturally maternal. My father, who is still alive at 94, is also such a man. God bless you and keep you.

Love,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I hope that works well for Rudy. And I know it will once he starts getting said scratches and treats! He's a smart boy and will pick that up immediately!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TY 

Here's a short video of my boys. Thought I'd edited out the shot of my feet, but there's a little more of the boys after you get a good look at my shoes :


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome video! Where did you take it? Is that your home or a park?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Awesome video! Where did you take it? Is that your home or a park?


It's one of the awesome dog parks we have in Nashville.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

dborgers said:


> It's one of the awesome dog parks we have in Nashville.


WOW you are so lucky! I love how wide open it is, and not over crowded with dogs too. Beautiful dog park indeed


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

The high point of the video, for me, was the ending as the two pals strolled away down the path. It could have been the end of a professional movie! (I didn't mind your feet.)

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I hope that works well for Rudy. And I know it will once he starts getting said scratches and treats! He's a smart boy and will pick that up immediately!!


He lives for food!  2nd boy in a row who was a total chow hound from being deprived earlier in his life. Andy was the same way


Melfice said:


> WOW you are so lucky! I love how wide open it is, and not over crowded with dogs too. Beautiful dog park indeed


We all love it. If I still lived in Hermosa Beach, Rudy would have to get his exercise pulling me on a skateboard on the Strand ...

There was a guy I'd see passing by every day who'd exercised his golden like that ... and with a cockatoo on his shoulder. 


> The high point of the video, for me, was the ending as the two pals strolled away down the path.


The Two Amigos  That's what I always think when they walk side by side. And little Ollie gets 5 times the exercise Rudy does, but he keeps up whether a game of chase is on or to follow Rudy sniffing whatever wherever.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

dborgers said:


> We all love it. If I still lived in Hermosa Beach, Rudy would have to get his exercise pulling me on a skateboard on the Strand ...
> 
> There was a guy I'd see passing by every day who'd exercised his golden like that ... and with a *cockatoo on his shoulder*.


HAHA I think I have seen this dude before a few years ago maybe? But I do remember this person tho. When did you live in Hermosa Beach, and see this person btw?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Hollie: Aw little Katie makes me laugh how she hides from the camera, bless her.


If there's one blurry item in a shot it's her boogieing from the camera LOL 


Melfice said:


> HAHA I think I have seen this dude before a few years ago maybe? But I do remember this person tho. When did you live in Hermosa Beach, and see this person btw?


Mid 70's through late 80's. The other daily standout was an 80 year old with long hair and a beard who jogged 5 miles on the Strand every day and wore a tee shirt that said "Old Power". If you know Hermosa a little, I lived around the corner from the Bottle Inn and Martha's (which used to be Wee's Kitchen and Hoffman's Sandwich Shop), on the Strand just South of 22nd street. If the guy with the golden and cockatoo is still there, he probably has another golden and the same cockatoo.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh God your boys are gorgeous just like the environment !!!

I missed them so much  <3 

Love


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely video and it really is a beautiful dog park! My fave bit was also the end where the trot off down the path, so sweet. Ollie is like Rudy's little shadow and they're the best of friends, I bet they keep each other entertained all day long, or is Rudy still exhausting you with his puppy energy?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy is mellowing with age, and Ollie, as our self-appointed "Chief of Security", is letting Rudy know when he's out of line LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great video, Danny!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Love the video!

How're the kids? How's Jane?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video, they look wonderful together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny: 

Great video of the boys!
That sure is a great looking park and it looked like you guys almost had it to yourselves. Noticed Ollie really watches where Rudy goes-looks like he's really bonded with him. Kisses to sweet little Katie!

Hope that Jane is doing much better!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

Everyone is doing really well. Jane has recovered completely. The weather is simply gorgeous right now. Like Hawaii. The boys are soaking up the good weather, and we're taking full advantage of the beautiful weather with outings here and there ... windows rolled down in the car. It won't be long before swimming season. I think Rudy's dreaming about it right this minute  Katie and Ollie are sunning themselves on the deck. All is well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Everyone is doing really well. Jane has recovered completely. The weather is simply gorgeous right now. Like Hawaii. The boys are soaking up the good weather, and we're taking full advantage of the beautiful weather with outings here and there ... windows rolled down in the car. It won't be long before swimming season. I think Rudy's dreaming about it right this minute  Katie and Ollie are sunning themselves on the deck. All is well


So glad to hear that Jane has recovered! Yesterday was the first day since last summer that it got up to 80 degrees and the first day Ken and I had shorts on. It was so wonderful to soak it up! Can't wait until we're all in the water, again-it will be awhile before it's warm enough in Chicago to get in the pool though!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

That's *great* news about Jane, Danny! Give her our love!!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like you've got perfect weather over there and you're all enjoying yourself. Glad to hear that Jane is back to herself and fighting fit. Can't wait to see Rudy swimming!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We had some excitement about midnight ...

Jane and I were in bed when Ollie, Rudy, and Katie all charged out the dog door and made the biggest commotion you've ever heard on the back deck outside our bedroom. The reason? The possum who's been living in the basement was on the back deck. I'd have taken a picture, but I had my arms full of Ollie, still barking ferociously all the way down the dog run and back inside the house. 

Time for me to move Mr. Opossum to the lake this week. It's warm now. Just couldn't bring myself to do it when it was still cold. He'll like it out there. And I'll leave him plenty of food to get him started in his new life. Will post pictures when I trap him in the trap cage and let him loose


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor Mr. Opossum. He cannot have a forever home with Rudy, Ollie, and Katie. This reminds me of the story of the Little Skunk. When my daughter was in elementary school she read it and cried because the other animals did not want to be friends with the little skunk. But maybe Mr. Opossum will meet Miss Opossum in his new home!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Rudy is mellowing with age, and Ollie, as our self-appointed "Chief of Security", is letting Rudy know when he's out of line LOL


Too funny, never underestimate these little guys. 

Great to hear Miss Jane has recovered and doing well. 

Mr. Opossum will really enjoy his new home at the lake.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  I think Mr. Opossum will be happy as can be at the lake. Lots of water, trees, food sources. My hope is that he meets "Miss Wonderful Opossum" and makes her his Missus 

Ollie is definitely passive-aggressive. Inside our yard you'd think he's a 120 lb Rotweiller. A ferocious guard dog who isn't scared of anything. Outside the fence he's a weeny whiner who whimpers and runs between daddy's legs at the first glimpse of a bunch of big dogs gathering around Rudy at the dog park. Or when I leave him in the car by himself for a sec running in a convenience store. Too funny


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Opossum*



dborgers said:


> Thanks  I think Mr. Opossum will be happy as can be at the lake. Lots of water, trees, food sources. My hope is that he meets "Miss Wonderful Opossum" and makes her his Missus
> 
> Ollie is definitely passive-aggressive. Inside our yard you'd think he's a 120 lb Rotweiller. A ferocious guard dog who isn't scared of anything. Outside the fence he's a weeny whiner who whimpers and runs between daddy's legs at the first glimpse of a bunch of big dogs gathering around Rudy at the dog park. Or when I leave him in the car by himself for a sec running in a convenience store. Too funny


I'm sure Mr. Opossum will be happy as can be at the lake, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha! Just heard hissing in the basement and I went to investigate. Mr. Opossum was having a hard time figuring out how to get out in the dark. I've left the light on for him (like Motel 6) so he can find his way out through a vent screen a cat pried open this winter to get out of the cold. Friday or Saturday I'm going to trap Mr., Opossum in a trap cage and give him a limo ride to his new digs at the lake. He should like it better than our basement. Bet this is one of the dozen babies I relocated with their mom a couple years ago to the woods behind our house.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Ha! Just heard hissing in the basement and I went to investigate. *Mr. Opossum was having a hard time figuring out how to get out in the dark. I've left the light on for him (like Motel 6) so he can find his way out through a vent screen a cat pried open this winter to get out of the cold. * Friday or Saturday I'm going to trap Mr., Opossum in a trap cage and give him a limo ride to his new digs at the lake. He should like it better than our basement. Bet this is one of the dozen babies I relocated with their mom a couple years ago to the woods behind our house.


You know what I think? You're going to miss him, Danny! He's become one of your flock. You remind me of St. Francis.

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Agreed*



NewfieMom said:


> You know what I think? You're going to miss him, Danny! He's become one of your flock. You remind me of St. Francis.
> 
> NewfieMom


I agree wholeheartedly with what NewfieMom said!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, so cute. Little Ollie always makes me laugh, what a big tough little guy!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

You have such beautiful and funny boys Danny!! Looking forward to reading more of their adventures


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! 

Ya, Ollie keeps things interesting around here  I swear I've never seen a 9 lb dog act so fearless .... inside our house and yard LOL. Outside? He's a whimpering, scared little boy who clings to me. Rudy is your typical 'up for whatever/let's have fun!" kind of guy. While Ollie was fluffing himself up to look *10* lbs to that opossum, Rudy was wagging his tail and play bowing, asking the possum to play. Katie? She was wagging her tail in place enjoying the spectacle.

NewfieMom, I love the prayer of St. Francis. Inspirational and aspirational. Guarantee you my name will never be thrown in the hat for sainthood, but I try to love as best I can, though imperfectly at times 

BTW, Saturday morning is 'Catch Mr. Opossum If I Can and Take Him To His New Home At The Lake" time. Ollie will NOT be happy about it. He's been barking at the possum when it's outside our fence every night, so I've had to start putting in the dog door at night. Bark collar (vibrates and beeps) is on it's way, and opossum is going to a new life. Ollie's going to have to find something new to do at night until bedtime


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad all is good and house is full of love! 
With nice weather and sunroom door open sometimes we have little birds wondering in, Charlie gets so excited and I have to run and get to them first. He wouldn't hurt them when I catch them and show to him, he just sniffs and we let them fly away.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> NewfieMom, I love the prayer of St. Francis. Inspirational and aspirational. Guarantee you my name will never be thrown in the hat for sainthood, but I try to love as best I can, though imperfectly at times


You didn't have to tell me any of this, Danny. I already knew it about you. Well...not that you loved the St. Francis prayer, but that you lived it. Whether or not you claim to be a candidate for sainthood. And I know a lot of critters who would dispute the claim that you are *not* a candidate! Two-legged ones as well.

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It really is so great to see how far Ollie has come and how his friendship with Rudy has blossomed! Keep us posted how the relocation of the possum goes tomorrow


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ya, Ollie keeps things interesting around here  I swear I've never seen a 9 lb dog act so fearless .... inside our house and yard LOL. Outside? He's a whimpering, scared little boy who clings to me. Rudy is your typical 'up for whatever/let's have fun!" kind of guy. While Ollie was fluffing himself up to look *10* lbs to that opossum, Rudy was wagging his tail and play bowing, asking the possum to play. Katie? She was wagging her tail in place enjoying the spectacle.
> 
> ...


I love the St. Francis Prayer, too. Please keep us posted on Mr. Opossum's trip to the lake. Don't get bit!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello, Tennessee kids!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  We're supposed to get possible thunderstorms this afternoon, so the trapping/relocation may have to wait until Sunday, which is supposed to be sunny all day and clear all night. Wouldn't want his/her first day at the lake to be traumatic. First off, I'll have to see if the opossum is still here. The other day may have scared him/her off. Don't know for sure. I didn't see it in the basement, but I haven't crawled under the 4" crawl space under the back of the house to check yet. It would be great if he/she moved on on their own. We'll see ... And, if so, just to be on the safe side I also need to do a 'pup check' to make sure there aren't any babies crawling around under the back of the house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks  We're supposed to get possible thunderstorms this afternoon, so the trapping/relocation may have to wait until Sunday, which is supposed to be sunny all day and clear all night. Wouldn't want his/her first day at the lake to be traumatic. First off, I'll have to see if the opossum is still here. The other day may have scared him/her off. Don't know for sure. I didn't see it in the basement, but I haven't crawled under the 4" crawl space under the back of the house to check yet. It would be great if he/she moved on on their own. We'll see ... And, if so, just to be on the safe side I also need to do a 'pup check' to make sure there aren't any babies crawling around under the back of the house.


Wow, 4 inch crawlspace, must be tricky to get in and out of! Be careful!
Wish Jane a Happy Mother's Day tomorrow!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen, I hit the wrong symbol. 4 feet, not 4 inches. LOL


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My crawlspace is tight too - about 3 feet at the entrance, but gets claustrophobic inducing once you get about halfway across. Ugh! 

Last year a friend fostered 3 baby possums for a wildlife rescue center. Their mother had been hit by a car and they were still in her pouch. Fortunately she works from home and can handle their feeding schedule. 

I'll never forget coming home from a late night walk with Hannah to find a possum bridging the gate and fence so we could get in the house. I had to poke it with a stick to get it to s.....l......o......w......l........y move off the gate so I could open it. LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Karen, I hit the wrong symbol. 4 feet, not 4 inches. LOL


Danny: Was hoping you weren't that thin!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How's the fam? We need more pics!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll get some more pics up in the next few days 

I have the trap set for Mr. Opossum. Inside is water and a bowl full of yummy things. I hope he'll take the bait and walk in tonight. Last night, nada. If he is indeed one of the 'pups' I caught a couple years ago, he's been in there before, so maybe he's too smart  We'll see ...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yesterday morning Mr. Possum greeted me with a big Hollywood smile from inside the trap cage. He's an older juvenile and will probably get about twice that size fully grown. He has been coming and going from the basement at night out a vent a cat pried open sometime last winter, and except for a few times we left food on very cold nights, he's been foraging and fending for himself for a few months now. He's gonna do just fine 










We headed off for the lake - a remote spot where Andy used to swim a lot. Mr. Junior Possum begins his first car ride. 










When I rounded the corner from my street we had to stop for a turkey vulture lunching on an unlucky squirrel who ended up as road kill. It took a couple horn taps to get him to move out of the way, and even then he only moved far enough to let us pass. A treasure like the road kill is simply too good to take his eyes off of LOL










He fell asleep in minutes and woke up only when we arrived at Seven Points, a beautiful secluded 7 point peninsula that juts into Percy Priest Lake, with its 120 miles of virgin coastline. There aren't houses for a couple miles. Any spot he picks will have plenty of water and food. And he won't have to worry about predators either.










My phone battery died just as we arrived, so the video and pictures I thought I'd taken at the lake didn't happen. But he scampered right into the woods along the shore. I left him 4 cups of Rudy's dog food in case he needs a snack, but since he's been coming and going the past few months to roam and forage at night, I know this juvenile can fend for himself. It's beautiful Hawaii-like weather right now. He's gonna have a good life out there. 

Ollie, our 9 lb 'Chief of Security', had nothing to bark at last night. Poor kid.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are beautiful pictures, Danny. Thank you so much for sharing the story. I love a story with a happy ending!

NewfieMom


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So great, lovely photos!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry and I have encountered a raccoon around our house a couple of times recently. Do you take your trapping skills on the road?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, I have never seen it before. Honestly I am not big fan of those rat like creatures. Hope he doesn't find his way to may place.:yuck:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

V, possums (opossums) are actually North America's only marsupials (like kangaroos), not rodents. I just learned male possums are called jacks and females are called jills. The young are referred to as joeys, just like their Australian cousins. Something else in common with my Australian mates 

And they're quite harmless. They'll hiss and bare their teeth, but when confronted they usually pretend to be dead until the coast is clear. They don't carry rabies as many wives tales assert.

DavidRob: I don't do trapping road trips, but I'll sure be willing to give pointers to David and turn him into a master possum trapper


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was very kind of you to act as Mr. Possum's relocation expert--real estate agent and moving van all in one. I'm sure Ollie will find something else to protect his kingdom from soon, LOL.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny: Those are great pictures-thanks for sharing your adventures with us. My life is boring compared to yours! Your love of and kindness to all of God's creatures makes you very lovable!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny: Those are great pictures-thanks for sharing your adventures with us. My life is boring compared to yours! Your love of and kindness to all of God's creatures makes you very lovable!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures  Ollie alerted us to another possum we have apparently had as a guest on the grounds. I spotted it in the yard when I came home at about 10 pm. Ollie's crying at the closed dog door to get out, but not at 1:!9 am, little buddy. Looks like Trapper Danny will have to play cruise director for another of our marsupial friends and help it get to new digs at the lake this weekend if it finds its way to the basement and the trap cage (set with apple sauce, cat food, and Pedialite. I found another way possums can get in and out of the crawl space and into the basement. Apparently, a possum or something else created a hole in the baby gate I put over the entrance to the crawl space under the back deck.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

dborgers said:


> V, possums (opossums) are actually North America's only marsupials (like kangaroos), not rodents. I just learned male possums are called jacks and females are called jills. The young are referred to as joeys, just like their Australian cousins. Something else in common with my Australian mates
> 
> We have one of his cousins here Danny. He (or she?) jumps on our roof at night (it is made of tin) and runs around. Sounds like an elephant! Your fellow appears much prettier than our lot - lovely colour coat.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures  Ollie alerted us to another possum we have apparently have as a guest on the grounds. I spotted it in the yard when I came home at about 10 pm. Ollie's crying at the closed dog door to get out, but not at 1:!9 am, little buddy. Looks like Trapper Danny will have to play cruise director for another of our marsupial friends and help it get to new digs at the lake this weekend if it finds its way to the basement and the trap cage (set with apple sauce, cat food, and Pedialite. I found another way possums can get in and out of the crawl space and into the basement. Apparently, a possum or something else created a hole in the baby gate I put over the entrance to the crawl space under the back deck.


I am looking forward to more pictures! It's like expecting wedding photos from one of your friends when one of her children gets married. Except then you are usually asked to the wedding.... Hmmm. Why *didn't* you invite me over for Mr. Opossum's trapping and drive to his new location, Danny? Am I to be excluded from this next event, too?

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Deb, you're welcome for a good 'ol trap/release anytime  

The more I learn about possums the more I admire them. Quite a unique and misunderstood fur people. For instance, I never knew they've been around since dinosaurs roamed the Earth, or they have opposable thumbs (nod to Enzo ) on their hind legs. Peaceful beings that choose to live their short lives (1-2 year) without intending harm on anyone or anything. I like 'em.

Rudy continues to bloom and blossom  I planned on taking him swimming this morning but it's raining. Maybe tomorrow. He's such a sweet, happy, kindhearted boy who aims to please. The more Rudy matures the more he reminds me of Andy, who was the most perfect, happy, aim-to-please boy when we were lucky enough to adopt him. Just the other day, all on his own, Rudy started walking up to people to say hello, tail wagging. I'm getting glimpses of the adult he's going to become. He still has a lot of kid in him, and I don't want to discourage that. This is his time to be young


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so happy for you all, Rudy is such a sweetheart!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

dborgers said:


> ...
> Rudy continues to bloom and blossom  I planned on taking him swimming this morning but it's raining. Maybe tomorrow. He's such a sweet, happy, kindhearted boy who aims to please. The more Rudy matures the more he reminds me of Andy, who was the most perfect, happy, aim-to-please boy when we were lucky enough to adopt him. Just the other day, all on his own, Rudy started walking up to people to say hello, tail wagging. I'm getting glimpses of the adult he's going to become. He still has a lot of kid in him, and I don't want to discourage that. This is his time to be young


I am so glad to read how great Rudy is. He is Charlie's age and yes it is their time to be young. Hugs to sweet Rudy from Charlie and me.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Love the pics and love reading about Rudy. He's soooo lucky to have you. How's Jane?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the photos and stories, Danny. I enjoy them so much!

A friend of mine who lives in the southwestern Virginia mountains maintains a "possum buffet," where she lays out assorted leftovers and special treats. She is doubly sure to provide plentifully during hard winters and is even known to make macaroni and cheese especially for the mother skunks that come to her door step. It turns out that mac and cheese is one of the few human foods she has found that skunks will eat, at least in the winter. My friend tells funny tales about opening the door to find a mother skunk giving her a demanding look, as if to say, "What about me? I have to eat, too! Get my breakfast now!!!"


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that you and your crew are all doing well and having lots of fun?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Hope that you and your crew are all doing well and having lots of fun?


Us too, hoping you're enjoying the start of summer!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

I think all of the possums you have taken to othe country club, told all of the other possums to go to your house and their luck would change!! Can't wait to hear about Rudy and Ollie swimming. We are hoping to open our pool soon!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you SO much for checking in on us! That's so nice of you 

Jane and I have both been busy as beavers. Not only is it the start of the super busy season for Jane's business, but she's also preparing for her mom's 90th birthday party a week from Saturday in addition to the regular 5 nights (and some days) she spends on the other side of Nashville tending to her mom's diabetes, meals, and whatnot after 10-12 hours in her office. 

I'm working like a banshee finishing up a CD for an artist from Europe I've been super busy working on. Most dry days, Rudy and Ollie and I do take an hour and a half to drive to the dog park and play around. In addition to the hours I'm in the studio working, I'm helping Jane, whose workload just shot up 200%, by typing up reports she sends her clients and making some of the phone calls because this time of year it's more than one person can do. She doesn't want to hire anyone just now, though she probably should. Needless to say we are both swamped. No complaints. It's a good problem to have.

Anyhoo, I'm looking forward to having time to read everyone's threads again. A couple weeks from now or so when I'm done with the CD I'll be back regularly 

Please kiss all your boys and girls from Jane and I. Rudy says to tell you he's super excited about starting swimming season now that the lake has warmed up. I'll take Ollie (in his super cute little green Outward Hound life vest), but I doubt he's going to prove to be much interested in swimming. Last year, he waded up to his shoulders and scampered around looking like a little Lady Bug LOL 

See you soon ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Good to hear from you and look forward to hearing about Rudy and Ollie's swimming.
We are still in the process of opening our pool. 
What kind of business does Jane have?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you a great big hi! across the pond, glad to hear you're all ok.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that all is well and that you're all busy and having lots of fun at the dog park!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! 

MIL's party is Sunday, company leaving Tuesday. THEN I'll have some time 

Karen, Jane does comprehensive background checks for property managers and landlords - rental history, criminal history, credit check, and employment verification. It's the busy time of year for people moving, so she's slammed.

I'll be back next week with bells on! Oh, and Rudy went swimming today


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope he had fun swimming


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am envious of the swimming, but glad that Rudy got to swim! I didn't even set up the wading pool I usually do for Griffin this year. The combination of water and the dirt he has turned our front yard into is too dreadful. I planted grass from seed about a month ago. If it takes, I may rethink my position on a wading pool!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw off the family at the airport early this morning. Now that things will settle down a bit, Rudy's going swimming today!! Temps jumped into the 90's, so the water should be perfect. I'll take some pics and post them later or tomorrow


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Just saw off the family at the airport early this morning. Now that things will settle down a bit, Rudy's going swimming today!! Temps jumped into the 90's, so the water should be perfect. I'll take some pics and post them later or tomorrow


Hope you had a great time Rudy, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*HOLY COW!!!
*
Rudy and I drove up to Kentucky this afternoon to pick up Comfortis for all three dogs. The Seresto collars are not working well against fleas I think the opossums brought around. Our vet is now requiring everyone to pay for exams - even if they've had one in the past 6 months - before they'll sell Comfortis. A money grab, IMO. Not so at the vet in Kentucky who neutered *Laura*'s 'Buddy' or diagnosed Andy's lymphoma. 

On the way home I took a wrong turn out on the country, so we were on little country roads for about 60 miles, which was fun!! We stopped a few times so he could run through harvested wheat fields in some places, and roll on the grass in others.

In the middle of nowhere Rudy got to se his first cows ever and was fascinated by them. I couldn't get the camera back far enough to get his whole head, but you can get the gist. 











*
*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, and Rudy got two Arby's Jr. Roast Beef sandwiches in this little country town. Probably the highlight of the trip in his view


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Rudy says: "MOOOOOve a little closer so I can get a better look!"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(Made a duplicate response below ... this one deleted)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL Hubbub


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Road trips are always fun filled adventures, the wrong turn became a wonderful adventure for you two. 

Wonder what Rudy was thinking when he saw the cows? Strange big dogs maybe?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Very cute description of Rudy and the cows. I love where you live!

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  Rudy had a wonderful time. We live in the city, so it's very enjoyable to get out into the countryside, roll the windows down, and drive little country roads through cornfields and such, waving at passing farmers driving combines, tractors, and grain trucks - some of whom wave back as the look on their face says "Do I know this person?"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We made it through the 4th of July's fireworks A-OK. It rained steadily through the day and night, which helped keep the sheer amount of fireworks to a minimum. I put squishy earplugs in Katie's ears to reduce the decibel level That helped a lot. Rudy got cotton balls in his. 

It's funny how Katie learned to be storm sensitive from Andy, and now Rudy, who wasn't storm sensitive when he moved in, has begun picking up on it from Katie. We're working like crazy to prevent that from happening with treats and diversions. So far it seems to be working pretty well at calming him down and distracting him. Andy wouldn't take a treat because he'd get so upset. Rudy? Right down the hatch, forgetting the storm for awhile. Fingers crossed we can keep Rudy's down to a couple minutes of panting at most. I would rather not have another dog who jumps on top of my head in the middle of the night


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> We made it through the 4th of July's fireworks A-OK. It rained steadily through the day and night, which helped keep the sheer amount of fireworks to a minimum. I put squishy earplugs in Katie's ears to reduce the decibel level That helped a lot. Rudy got cotton balls in his.
> 
> It's funny how Katie learned to be storm sensitive from Andy, and now Rudy, who wasn't storm sensitive when he moved in, has begun picking up on it from Katie. We're working like crazy to prevent that from happening with treats and diversions. So far it seems to be working pretty well at calming him down and distracting him. Andy wouldn't take a treat because he'd get so upset. Rudy? Right down the hatch, forgetting the storm for awhile. Fingers crossed we can keep Rudy's down to a couple minutes of panting at most. I would rather not have another dog who jumps on top of my head in the middle of the night


So far so good, with Tucker and Tonka-they seem to be oblivious to storms. Smooch used to shake so bad, it's like someone put a vibrator inside her-it was so sad. Snobear used to pant and drool on Ken's head in bed!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How's my boy? I've been so busy but I wanted to pop in and check on ya


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for checking in 

After all the rain we've had for what seems like days, we had a beautiful sunny day. Rudy had a BIG time at the lake. There were about 15 geese on shore with their juvenile chicks when we pulled up. Rudy was VERY curious about them, but they headed into the water and Rudy instantly got the zoomies, which ended with him doing a 6' long dive into the water. We played ball for over an hour. He took a few breaks from shagging the ball to greet people pulling their boats out of the water. Everyone there loved him despite getting water he shook off on them. None of them seemed to mind, and all were dog people who understood a dog has a better shake when he's right next to someone rather than off on his own 

On the way home we stopped at Jack In The Box. The gal at the window oo'ed and ah'ad at him as Rudy gazed with longing into the drive thru window and all those good smells. She gave him a piece of bacon to tide him over until the food showed up. He ate his Jumbo Jack and then bummed half of my chicken sandwich. I can't resist those scrunched up eyes and ears at full mast. Just wouldn't be right


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks for checking in
> 
> After all the rain we've had for what seems like days, we had a beautiful sunny day. Rudy had a BIG time at the lake. There were about 15 geese on shore with their juvenile chicks when we pulled up. Rudy was VERY curious about them, but they headed into the water and Rudy instantly got the zoomies, which ended with him doing a 6' long dive into the water. We played ball for over an hour. He took a few breaks from shagging the ball to greet people pulling their boats out of the water. Everyone there loved him despite getting water he shook off on them. None of them seemed to mind, and all were dog people who understood a dog has a better shake when he's right next to someone rather than off on his own
> 
> On the way home we stopped at Jack In The Box. The gal at the window oo'ed and ah'ad at him as Rudy gazed with longing into the drive thru window and all those good smells. She gave him a piece of bacon to tide him over until the food showed up. He ate his Jumbo Jack and then bummed half of my chicken sandwich. I can't resist those scrunched up eyes and ears at full mast. Just wouldn't be right


Sounds like Rudy had the PERFECT DAY! If we get anymore rain in Chicago, we'll float away. It's July 9th already and we've only been able to use the pool 3 times!! My sister and I used to go to Jack in the Box!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, Rudy's a real charmer for sure!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure is a charmer!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TVGRR, a wonderful golden retriever rescue group in Knoxville (TVGRR.com), called last week with a request to pick up a 4-5 year old girl from the shelter, so I had the honor of picking up this super sweet girl, Susie, from a small shelter an hour and a half south of me, then taking her east to meet her foster mom. 

Her bottom teeth are completely worn down from chewing on the chain she's been on her entire life so far, she was so skinny you could see all her ribs, and she'd been attacked by one or more dogs with the wounds to prove it. As is typical of so many abused and abandoned dogs dumped at shelters, she is just the sweetest girl you could imagine. Thanks to TVGRR and her foster mom, Suzie's story has a happy ending just a week later. She has been adopted by her foster mom!! And she has the cutest little fur brother, Charlie, to play and hang out with too. Yeah!!! 

Thank you TVGRR - and all rescues - for all you do to save these precious dogs. And thanks to her new mom for so quickly welcoming her as a permanent family member. Susie is livin' the life now!! Woo hoo!! 

This is us as we stopped at the nearest McDonald's for a treat after she got out of the shelter. Her tail never stoppd wagging!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

dborgers said:


> TVGRR, a wonderful golden retriever rescue group in Knoxville (TVGRR.com), called last week with a request to pick up a 4-5 year old girl from the shelter, so I had the honor of picking up this super sweet girl, Susie, from a small shelter an hour and a half south of me, then taking her east to meet her foster mom.
> 
> Her bottom teeth are completely worn down from chewing on the chain she's been on her entire life so far, she was so skinny you could see all her ribs, and she'd been attacked by one or more dogs with the wounds to prove it. As is typical of so many abused and abandoned dogs dumped at shelters, she is just the sweetest girl you could imagine. Thanks to TVGRR and her foster mom, Suzie's story has a happy ending just a week later. She has been adopted by her foster mom!! And she has the cutest little fur brother, Charlie, to play and hang out with too. Yeah!!!
> 
> ...


Great job, everyone !!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Precious Susie!!!! More ice cream cones for her!!! (And you just recently taught me that one could give one to a dog, Danny!)

NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great update on Rudy and glad to hear that he's living life to the full! Susie is also a sweetheart, love that photo of her with her ice cream and so glad to hear that she's got a loving new family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been getting updates from Susie's new mom. Reports are Susie's she made herself right at home and follows her new mom everywhere, soaking up the love and affection. Her new mom works at home, so Susie and her fur brother Charlie always have people around. And they both like riding in the car., so there've been trips here and there ... and for treats too  When I picked up Susie from the shelter, she jumped right in and was snoozing within 20 minutes of eating her ice cream cone, a favorite of all dogs on a hot day 

"Smilin' Susie" (so described in the Petfinder post TVGRR Saw, provided by a shelter volunteer) made herself right at home on the couch with her little brother, Charlie - a super friendly 'people person' furball - on the end. Probably the first time she's been this comfortable in her life:










Charlie has a lounging place in an old suitcase that Susie decided to check out for herself:










Rudy says: "Hey, dad, don't you think you'd better get to bed so we can go swimming in the morning?"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny, you're the best! And Rudy is adorable!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Danny, you're the best! And Rudy is adorable!


Couldn't agree more!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love that picture of Rudy?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Jen -- and Rudy definitely knows how to use those eyes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

Rudy is very photogenic!
So happy to hear that Susie got the best home!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos. Susie looks so happy, and Rudy is as adorable as ever!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank all 

Close to 100 degrees today. I think dad will make a frozen yogurt run. It's a good day to hang out inside and lounge in the AC


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Thank all
> 
> Close to 100 degrees today. I think dad will make a frozen yogurt run. It's a good day to hang out inside and lounge in the AC



It's hot here too! After all, it was National Ice Cream Day!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, 81 degrees today. Yippee!!  Been raining, but clearing up now, so the boys and I are headed to the dog park.

The frozen yogurt is a hit, but I'm going to have to do Rudy's like I did Andy's: smush it to the side of the bowl so he has to lick it. I gave him 3 decent sized scoops. I turned my back to give Katie and Ollie theirs. Turned around and Rudy's was gone!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Park*

Hope you boys had a great time!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Wow, 81 degrees today. Yippee!!  Been raining, but clearing up now, so the boys and I are headed to the dog park.
> 
> The frozen yogurt is a hit, but I'm going to have to do Rudy's like I did Andy's: smush it to the side of the bowl so he has to lick it. I gave him 3 decent sized scoops. I turned my back to give Katie and Ollie theirs. Turned around and Rudy's was gone!



Sounds like one of my guys!!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Clearly Rudy's immune to brain freeze


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!  Ya, no brain freeze. Down the hatch for Rudy ... same as Andy would have if I hadn't learned to smush it to the bowl  

Rudy and Ollie had a good time at the dog park. It rained today, so even though the temps were lower than normal it was very humid. Twice around the 1/3 mile perimeter - with a couple 'play bow/play chase' episodes for Rudy - and they both headed straight for the water fountain. In addition to the 'doggy drinking fountain' they also keep a couple 2 gallon buckets full of fresh water. Rudy took a drink, then put both front legs in the bucket. I think he's ready for another swim. Dad's been busy with a client from L.A., so we haven't been in a few days. Gonna have to take him to the lake tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so funny, it's definitely Rudy's way of telling Dad it's time for swimming, hope you all have a wonderful time!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!  Ya, no brain freeze. Down the hatch for Rudy ... same as Andy would have if I hadn't learned to smush it to the bowl
> 
> Rudy and Ollie had a good time at the dog park. It rained today, so even though the temps were lower than normal it was very humid. Twice around the 1/3 mile perimeter - with a couple 'play bow/play chase' episodes for Rudy - and they both headed straight for the water fountain. In addition to the 'doggy drinking fountain' they also keep a couple 2 gallon buckets full of fresh water. Rudy took a drink, then put both front legs in the bucket. I think he's ready for another swim. Dad's been busy with a client from L.A., so we haven't been in a few days. Gonna have to take him to the lake tomorrow, weather permitting.


I would say that was a BIG HINT from Rudy!! Happy swimming!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Wow, 81 degrees today. Yippee!!  Been raining, but clearing up now, so the boys and I are headed to the dog park.
> 
> The frozen yogurt is a hit, but I'm going to have to do Rudy's like I did Andy's: smush it to the side of the bowl so he has to lick it. I gave him 3 decent sized scoops. I turned my back to give Katie and Ollie theirs. Turned around and Rudy's was gone!


Hey, it's summer, and you gave him ice cream (essentially). What do you expect from the boy? LOL.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy went running through a field of tall grass today and got hundreds of tiny little sticky burrs in his fur - head to toes. It took over an hour to brush away and pick off most of them, then clip a few clumps of 20-30 of them under his ears. They were even between the pads of his feet, but I got all of them off too. 

Rudy laid there with a look on his face as if to say "I feel like a show dog with all this attention!!" I'm still finding one here and there and pulling it off. He and Ollie had a great time nonetheless. Oh, Ollie has 4 to 5 on his little nub of a tail, but he won't let me pull them off yet. Tomorrow, Ollie. Tomorrow I pull them off no matter what, little guy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Rudy went running through a field of tall grass today and got hundreds of tiny little sticky burrs in his fur - head to toes. It took over an hour to brush away and pick off most of them, then clip a few clumps of 20-30 of them under his ears. They were even between the pads of his feet, but I got all of them off too.
> 
> Rudy laid there with a look on his face as if to say "I feel like a show dog with all this attention!!" I'm still finding one here and there and pulling it off. He and Ollie had a great time nonetheless. Oh, Ollie has 4 to 5 on his little nub of a tail, but he won't let me pull them off yet. Tomorrow, Ollie. Tomorrow I pull them off no matter what, little guy


Glad you managed to get the little sticky balls off Rudy, Sammy hates it if he gets anything like that stuck to him and won't let me pull them off. He loves it when I brush him, but those little sticky things are a totally different story lol. Sounds like they had a good time though


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Hollie  They brushed off okay using a brush like the pic below. Still had to pick some off, separating hair until I could pull them off, and cut off clumps of others under his ears. Nature sure knows what it's doing. Those things do not want to leave whatever they're stuck to! BTW, Ollie would NOT let me get the 3 or 4 stuck to his tail off today either. But progress has been made. He doesn't nip, and he doesn't squeal like he would have a year ago. And the little guy is a social butterfly when there are people around.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Rudy went running through a field of tall grass today and got hundreds of tiny little sticky burrs in his fur - head to toes. It took over an hour to brush away and pick off most of them, then clip a few clumps of 20-30 of them under his ears. They were even between the pads of his feet, but I got all of them off too.
> 
> Rudy laid there with a look on his face as if to say "I feel like a show dog with all this attention!!" I'm still finding one here and there and pulling it off. He and Ollie had a great time nonetheless. Oh, Ollie has 4 to 5 on his little nub of a tail, but he won't let me pull them off yet. Tomorrow, Ollie. Tomorrow I pull them off no matter what, little guy


Were those little sticky burs green? Tonka gets them sometimes!! Sounds like you had quite a job on your hands with your show dog!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, Karen. Tiny, sticky green little things. Nature has a great way of ensuring things live on in the future, doesn't it? LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Saw this video today. How sweet!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, how sweet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

Big Smile, how adorable!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw that video is beautiful! I would love for Sammy and Tizer to meet up with their Moms again!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I went to a reunion of first cousins on my birth father's side of the family in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan on Ice Lake (Iron River). What a neat experience seeing some of them again and meeting some I hadn't met before. Saw lots of pictures of my ancestors I'd never seen before. So many muscians in the family. No wonder I had the desire at such a young age. Still recovering from the 1850 mile trip, but it's a good tired 

On the way up I met Balaji from GRF, whose beautiful golden Cas met me with tail wagging. What a great person and wonderful golden! We had a great time! 

On the way home I met Karen from GRF and had dinner with she and her husband Ken outside Chicago. Karen has been such a hopeful and helpful person to so many on GRF over the years. What a pleasure!!  

Thank you for your hospitality, and for taking the time to meet with me. You are both wonderful people. What a pleasure it was to finally meet both of you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Ken and I loved meeting you, too. You are as kind, entertaining, and gentle, as I thought.

Glad you made it home safely!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking into Rudy's thread is always an adventure. Wow, you put on some miles, the UP is a long way from Nashville! Danny you really are the official ambassador for GRF. How nice you got to meet some of the members. Reading the post about the burrs on Rudy and Olie reminds me that I have a very small burdock starting in one section of my flower garden and I need to get a fork and dig it out before it sets root. Actually I think I will do that now.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny that must have been really great to see everyone and learn more about your family. No wonder you are so musically talented. I'm glad you had a good time. I know we talked about how far north Ice Lake is. But seriously it IS FAR NORTH. That was a long trip from Nashville.
I just got caught up on Rudy's adventures. I love reading about his golden life...(and Ollie and Katie's too). Hugs to you, Jane and the pups


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is a picture of my father I got from one of the cousins. I play piano and trumpet and used to do the exact same thing despite growing up in an adoptive family ...










My grandfather playing trumpet in the WPA band during the Depression:










My grandfather's brothers, Richard and Leonard in their band:










A couple other 'small world' coincidences were that my great grandfather and I share the same birth date, and that my grandfather, Albert Anderson (who I was named for), died in the same small hospital in Chicago where I was born Albert Anderson, despite his having lived his life in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Cue ethereal music LOL


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Danny, those are great pictures! A musical family indeed. 

Several years ago, a man from Minneapolis contacted a cousin of mine here in Milwaukee and said he was a distant relative. A strange call but after awhile my cousin realized the guy was for real. I think our grandmothers were first cousins. He co-owns a company close to Milwaukee so drives down here a couple of times a year and for the past 10 years or so we all get together for dinner when he and his wife are in town. Wonderful people and we share so much that it's like we've known each other all our lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny: Glad you were able to meet with your family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

I bet Rudy was happy to see you and wants to go swimming!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah wow, sounds like you had a great trip - you must be exhausted travelling so far, but great that you got to meet up with some GRF members. How lovely that you got to find out so much about your family and get those special photos - what a musical family they really were!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is always nice to stop by and read your stories. Hugs to sweet Rudy and his family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like you had a wonderful time and how amazing you got to meet some lovely GRF members. You will need to come over to the UK and visit us all when you have your next international trip!.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful time and how amazing you got to meet some lovely GRF members. You will need to come over to the UK and visit us all when you have your next international trip!.


Definitely!

Wishing you and your crew a great weekend


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words  Rudy was super glad to see me. He's that way if I've only walked to the mailbox and back. 

I'm going out to Portland, OR this spring to take part in the "10 Grands" (10 grand piano players) concert my cousin Michael, a professional composer/piano player/recording artist, has been putting on as a benefit to raise money for public music education programs. A bunch of the first cousins are going to come out for that concert and another reunion. The idea for that came about at the reunion. While I'm out there, I'm going to connect with Michael's brother, Brian, and my other cousin, Andrew, who are both very talented guitar players and singers. Ya, music runs in the family for sure.

I had a great time meeting Karen on my trip. What a genuinely nice person  So is Balaji (Cas's dad). I'd love to make a trip to the UK and meet you as well. Who knows? Maybe next year that'll give me the excuse. I'll tell ya, I haven't met anyone from GRF yet who wasn't the nicest, kindhearted person. You're a special group of people. And that's why I love this place! 

I'd better get back to work. Came home to a lot of work, so I'm working the weekends too to catch up. Have a great day!! You're the best!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, you still need to come back to the Detroit area too!?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Hey, you still need to come back to the Detroit area too!?


It's on the agenda. I was in the Western U.P., above Wisconsin. and unfortunately had to get back to Nashville for work rather than rolling through the Mitten on this trip  

I'm looking forward to meeting you and Cathy Jo.  And hopefully Bentley's mom, Joyce, too. Time permitting, I'd really like to swing over and meet Barb and Toby on the way home too (Hotel 4 Dogs). Hopefully with Rudy as my travelin' buddy  Looking at some time late November at the earliest. Probably next spring. We and our fur kids will have a good time


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks for the kind words  Rudy was super glad to see me. He's that way if I've only walked to the mailbox and back.
> 
> I'm going out to Portland, OR this spring to take part in the "10 Grands" (10 grand piano players) concert my cousin Michael, a professional composer/piano player/recording artist, has been putting on as a benefit to raise money for public music education programs. A bunch of the first cousins are going to come out for that concert and another reunion. The idea for that came about at the reunion. While I'm out there, I'm going to connect with Michael's brother, Brian, and my other cousin, Andrew, who are both very talented guitar players and singers. Ya, music runs in the family for sure.
> 
> ...


Wow!! That sounds like quite a trip. Tucker and Tonka wait for me at the door, when I take the LONG trip to the mail box!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> It's on the agenda. I was in the Western U.P., above Wisconsin. and unfortunately had to get back to Nashville for work rather than rolling through the Mitten on this trip
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting you and Cathy Jo.  And hopefully Bentley's mom, Joyce, too. Time permitting, I'd really like to swing over and meet Barb and Toby on the way home too (Hotel 4 Dogs). Hopefully with Rudy as my travelin' buddy  Looking at some time late November at the earliest. Probably next spring. We and our fur kids will have a good time



Sounds great, Danny!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're back in Wisconsin and especially if Rudy is with you, and you're passing through Milwaukee, well stop on by!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Have a great trip! Your boys will miss you! Can't wait for updates!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Been INSANELY busy!! Which is a good problem to have. Except it doesn't leave much time to blog or do much else but work. I'm hoping things slow down just a little bit soon, but I'm not complaining about having so much work! 

Rudy continues to have a great life. We've been swimming several times and get a run in at the high school across the street at night. 

We'll check back in a week or two.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Danny and family!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Danny. Sounds like you've been very busy. It's so nice that you've been able to meet so many GRF friends and have more on your list to meet. And you know Canada isn't that far . Hugs to the fur gang


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hellllllllllo .. and thank you  Still insanely busy (which is good!). Things should break the middle of next week. 

Rudy had a fun summer. We've been swimming quite a lot, and hit the dog park or high school across the street every day it isn't raining. Rudy now gives me that "DAD! What do you want me to do next?" look/attitude that Andy had, eager to please. I'm looking forward to hitting the lake trails with him when the slithering and crawly critters nap for the winter.

Everyone else is doing well too. Ollie, our 'Chief of Security', is doing his self-appointed 'job' very well - guarding the front sidewalk and patrolling the back yard once an hour or so. Katie, despite her three heart meds, is also doing well. She gets a little walk of her own at night on the lawn at the high school across the street, where she checks every tree, bush, and upright pole for neighborhood news.

All in all, it's been a great summer. I'm looking forward to hopefully having more free time in a few weeks. Thanks for checking on us!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad to hear that all is well for you and yours. I understand being crazy busy all too well. Meanwhile, Joker and Sunny send doggie kisses and offer to provide more dog hair if you should ever run short. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that lots of fun has been had


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good to hear...*



dborgers said:


> Hellllllllllo .. and thank you  Still insanely busy (which is good!). Things should break the middle of next week.
> 
> Rudy had a fun summer. We've been swimming quite a lot, and hit the dog park or high school across the street every day it isn't raining. Rudy now gives me that "DAD! What do you want me to do next?" look/attitude that Andy had, eager to please. I'm looking forward to hitting the lake trails with him when the slithering and crawly critters nap for the winter.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the update on the kids!! Tucker and Tonka are sad the pool is closing soon.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  Still busier than a one-legged man in a marathon, but it's a good problem to have


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi 

Rudy and Ollie and I went to the lake today, Ollie in his little lime Outward Hound life vest that makes him look like a ladybug lol He looked very cute. And he was off leash. That little formerly feral little guy has turned into quite a charming little man.  Rudy, as usual dove right in to play fetch and check out the flock of 30 geese who were occupying the grass next to the boat ramp when we arrived. Ollie was very curious about them, but only got in the water up above his knees one time, which was an accident as he thought he might also swim out and check out the geese. I don't think he realized the water was fluid lol Aw. At least he got to experience a beautiful hour of new sights. He and Rudy both so enjoy going for car rides whether it's to the store or the dog park.

I'm still blessed to be up to my eyeballs with work - which is a very good problem to have. I'll most certainly check in and comment on the dozens of threads I'm subscribed to when I get a few hours together I can devote to catching up on everyone. I think about so many of you and your beautiful fur kids on a daily basis.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great update! So glad to hear that Rudy and Ollie had fun at the lake  Little Ollie really has come so far, you and Jane have done an amazing job with him and given him the best life ever! Sounds like Rudy enjoyed playing fetch with the geese lol, what a sweetheart he is!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Rudy, as usual dove right in to play fetch and check out the flock of 30 geese who were occupying the grass next to the boat ramp when we arrived. Ollie was very curious about them, but only got in the water up above his knees one time, which was an accident as he thought he might also swim out and check out the geese. I don't think he realized the water was fluid lol Aw.


That reminds me of something that happened many years ago with my late heart dog, Biscuit. He was an enormous yellow Lab whom I had taken down to the beach many times. His experience with "swimming", however, was limited to running into the shallow salt water waves of the Long Island Sound as we walked on the beach.

One day he saw a duck flying overhead and he got very excited. He really wanted to catch it. When it landed on a pond, he leapt into the water, sure he would catch it instantly. He was shocked to find himself slowly dog paddling while the duck serenely floated away from him. He couldn't believe how the water had betrayed him and slowed him down! It was the funniest thing I had seen in ages!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really glad to read your update. I can just picture the pups taking in the beautiful scenery and watching the geese. Please pass on some treats and cuddles to Rudy, Ollie and Katie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Hi
> 
> Rudy and Ollie and I went to the lake today, Ollie in his little lime Outward Hound life vest that makes him look like a ladybug lol He looked very cute. And he was off leash. That little formerly feral little guy has turned into quite a charming little man.  Rudy, as usual dove right in to play fetch and check out the flock of 30 geese who were occupying the grass next to the boat ramp when we arrived. Ollie was very curious about them, but only got in the water up above his knees one time, which was an accident as he thought he might also swim out and check out the geese. I don't think he realized the water was fluid lol Aw. At least he got to experience a beautiful hour of new sights. He and Rudy both so enjoy going for car rides whether it's to the store or the dog park.
> 
> I'm still blessed to be up to my eyeballs with work - which is a very good problem to have. I'll most certainly check in and comment on the dozens of threads I'm subscribed to when I get a few hours together I can devote to catching up on everyone. I think about so many of you and your beautiful fur kids on a daily basis.


So glad to read about Rudy and Ollie's great time. Without you and Jane, they wouldn't have this beautiful life. Kisses to little Katie, too.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to know you, Rudy, and Ollie are doing well. And having lots of work isn't so bad.  Makes ya enjoy the "down" times when there is less work and more play.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That was a fun story Danny. It's great that you're busy with your work and I'm glad to read that you're having a chance to take a break with the pups. Lucky pups living the life with you and Jane


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments 

We're all doing very well. Been taking Rudy and Ollie to the dog park every day it doesn't rain. Rudy needs a LOT of exercise. Most energetic boy I've ever had. Still getting zoomies like a puppy, wakes up rarin' to go. I'm happy to be his driver 

Still busier than a one legged man in a marathon, but grateful to be busy. Couple of weeks to go finishing up the CD I'm producing and another project. Looking forward to catching up on everyone then.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We've missed you, Danny!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that you're okay and that business is good, Danny. 

Joker asked me to thank you for recommending chicken McNuggets. My Super Coot adores them and so does Sunny. 

The GRF isn't the same without you, so I hope you come back to us soon. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to hear that you're okay and that business is good, Danny.
> 
> Joker asked me to thank you for recommending chicken McNuggets. My Super Coot adores them and so does Sunny.
> 
> The GRF isn't the same without you, so I hope you come back to us soon. :wavey:


This made me smile as Barnaby loved chicken nuggets and enjoyed them particularly in his last few days. I'm so glad to hear that life is good and busy for you Danny, I think of you often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks for the kind comments
> 
> We're all doing very well. Been taking Rudy and Ollie to the dog park every day it doesn't rain. Rudy needs a LOT of exercise. Most energetic boy I've ever had. Still getting zoomies like a puppy, wakes up rarin' to go. I'm happy to be his driver
> 
> Still busier than a one legged man in a marathon, but grateful to be busy. Couple of weeks to go finishing up the CD I'm producing and another project. Looking forward to catching up on everyone then.


Good to hear from you. Be sure to take time out for you. Kisses to Rudy, Ollie and Katie and hoping you, Jane, and the furkids have a beautiful Thanksgiving.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update Danny, wonderful to hear the pups are doing well. 
Good to hear you're doing good but busy, you've been missed. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Danny, I'm so sorry to read on Facebook that beautiful Katie isn't doing so well. I am sending over lots of prayers and positive thoughts to you all.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Still finishing up the CD I'm producing, but seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.

It's with much sadness I have to report Katie, our little 'self rescue' bichon, will be joining Andy at the Bridge. She's been taking 3 meds 2x daily for congestive heart disease, and now she's in failure. 4 days of vets and specialists didn't pull her out of it.

What a sweet little girl ... she's never had a moment that hasn't been pure sweetness and happiness. Never barked at another dog, done nothing but wag her tail and be happy.

This is one of my favorite pictures of her. We were trying to get a picture of Andy, Katie, and Buddy (who *Laura* adopted 4 years ago) at Christmas the day before Buddy went to his forever home with Laura. Katie wouldn't sit still. She HATES cameras, as some of you may recall.

Our little Christmas elf:


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

dborgers said:


> Thanks for the kind comments
> 
> We're all doing very well. Been taking Rudy and Ollie to the dog park every day it doesn't rain. Rudy needs a LOT of exercise. Most energetic boy I've ever had. Still getting zoomies like a puppy, wakes up rarin' to go. I'm happy to be his driver
> 
> Still busier than a one legged man in a marathon, but grateful to be busy. Couple of weeks to go finishing up the CD I'm producing and another project. Looking forward to catching up on everyone then.


I just followed your thread and you are awesome


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh Danny I am so sorry to hear this :'(
My heart aches for you but then again I got an image of Andy's wiggly butt and bright smile in anticipation of Katie's arrival. 

"Though we cry tears of sadness for the loss of our loved ones, so the angels weep tears of joy for the return of theirs."

May the angels light your way sweet girl.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the funniest picture of Katie. Another taken during Buddy's 'Farewell Party' the night before we met *Laura* halfway to Toronto so he could begin his new and wonderful life with her.

Katie wouldn't sit still for a group shot and was trying to get away in this shot ... so she could run to the back bedroom and under the bed, where she always went at the sight of a camera. At once, Andy and Buddy laid their heads down with looks that say "geesh, we can't work with her" LOL


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Danny, I am so sorry to hear that Katie will be going to the Bridge. Andy will take care of her and they probably have a lot of catching up to do. It's so hard to accept that their time has come, but I know as I'm sure Katie knows, she found the best home to adopt into. Take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you have to send sweet little Katie to the bridge, she has a very special angel in beautiful Andy waiting to take care of her for you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to see your latest update on Katie. My thoughts and prayers are with you all, take care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny:

I am so very sorry about sweet Katie. I know how much you and Jane love her.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry that you will be losing Katie. Although many of us here are late to your thread most have followed your stories and admired everything you have done, the dogs you have rescued and the support you have given so many on here.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you 

We have a vet who specializes in this coming to the house at 12:30 tomorrow. She is wonderful, and spends a couple hours. We got to experience the incredibly funny, sweet kindness of Katie's spirit for nearly 12 years. Andy will be there to greet her. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

My thoughts and prayers are with Katie and all of you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read about Katie. Hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs to you..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like we may have a little Christmas miracle.  Today, unexpectedly, Katie surprised everyone when she started to eat with gusto and exhibit improved energy. After days of lethargy and hopeless prognoses from various vets and specialists over the past week - with euthanasia as the only remaining option - this is utterly unexpected. After an exam today by a cardiologist from UT Knoxville - making sure absolutely EVERYTHING that can be done was done, and no doubts remained - she's been prescribed a different protocol that could possibly give her quality of life a little longer. We'll see. Needless to say, we're postponing tomorrow's appointment with hospice to see how things go the next few days. I prayed for God's will, ready to accept whatever it is, but I have to admit delaying her appointment with Heaven for a little while is much easier to accept than the alternative.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny I am so happy to read your last update. I hope dear sweet Katie rallies. I know your last few days have been so difficult. Hugs to you and Jane. I'm thinking of you both and thinking especially of little Katie. (i remember those pictures of Katie, Andy and Buddy. They bring me back to our great adventure)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Looks like we may have a little Christmas miracle.  Today, unexpectedly, Katie surprised everyone when she started to eat with gusto and exhibit improved energy. After days of lethargy and hopeless prognoses from various vets and specialists over the past week - with euthanasia as the only remaining option - this is utterly unexpected. After an exam today by a cardiologist from UT Knoxville - making sure absolutely EVERYTHING that can be done was done, and no doubts remained - she's been prescribed a different protocol that could possibly give her quality of life a little longer. We'll see. Needless to say, we're postponing tomorrow's appointment with hospice to see how things go the next few days. I prayed for God's will, ready to accept whatever it is, but I have to admit delaying her appointment with Heaven for a little while is much easier to accept than the alternative.


I can't tell you how happy reading this made me, precious Katie certainly is a joyous miracle in many ways, it always makes me smile when you describe her as a 'self rescue'. Sending over lots of prayers and positive thoughts to you, Jane and of course beautiful Katie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



dborgers said:


> Looks like we may have a little Christmas miracle.  Today, unexpectedly, Katie surprised everyone when she started to eat with gusto and exhibit improved energy. After days of lethargy and hopeless prognoses from various vets and specialists over the past week - with euthanasia as the only remaining option - this is utterly unexpected. After an exam today by a cardiologist from UT Knoxville - making sure absolutely EVERYTHING that can be done was done, and no doubts remained - she's been prescribed a different protocol that could possibly give her quality of life a little longer. We'll see. Needless to say, we're postponing tomorrow's appointment with hospice to see how things go the next few days. I prayed for God's will, ready to accept whatever it is, but I have to admit delaying her appointment with Heaven for a little while is much easier to accept than the alternative.


God knows best. So happy for you and Katie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad to read your latest update about Katie, I hope this new med helps her and you have more days to come with your sweet girl. 
My thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was just seeing your sad news... and then saw your very happy update. I'm so glad she has rallied. Sweet little thing. Glad the appointment is cancelled!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Looks like we may have a little Christmas miracle.  Today, unexpectedly, Katie surprised everyone when she started to eat with gusto and exhibit improved energy. After days of lethargy and hopeless prognoses from various vets and specialists over the past week - with euthanasia as the only remaining option - this is utterly unexpected. After an exam today by a cardiologist from UT Knoxville - making sure absolutely EVERYTHING that can be done was done, and no doubts remained - she's been prescribed a different protocol that could possibly give her quality of life a little longer. We'll see. Needless to say, we're postponing tomorrow's appointment with hospice to see how things go the next few days. I prayed for God's will, ready to accept whatever it is, but I have to admit delaying her appointment with Heaven for a little while is much easier to accept than the alternative.


I've just been catching up on Katie's situation and was pleased to read this! CHF is very hard. My little Tess had it although that wasn't what took her away. I'll be sending good thoughts for a house-full-of-dogs Christmas you for you. :crossfing


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Katie sounds like a fighter. Happy to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Katie's appointment with Heaven is delayed indefinitely, as long as she's happy and enjoys all the things she's always enjoyed. Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you so much  I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.

What a roller-coaster ride!! At death's door on Tuesday, eating and 80% back to her old self today. We did keep the appointment with the hospice vet, but only so she could meet Katie and be in the loop of her care. She also does acupuncture.

We've added another med, and changed doses on her other 4 meds. Thank goodness she loves braunschweiger, though we're going to have to mix up what we give her pills a little so she doesn't get burned out.

Hopefully, we'll get this congestive heart disease back under control. She was doing fine the past couple years, albeit with a greatly enlarged heart then BAM!, heart failure and lungs full of fluid. He regular vet heard congestion last week but didn't do anything. That was very disappointing. She more or less was nonchalant about Katie's enlarged heart and CHD, so adios to her. I think we're going to move Rudy and Ollie to Dr. Root, who was Andy's regular vet. Now that Dr. Wang, a cardiologist, and the hospice vet are on Katie's case we're good there.

Thank you again so very much. I'm another week behind on the CD project, but heh, I'll get it done and can start posting her more regularly again. I've missed all of you 

Rudy sends his regards. He's doing great. Turned 3 sometime this month.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a great update! So glad to hear that Katie is fighting on!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> What a great update! So glad to hear that Katie is fighting on!


I second Hollie. Yah Katie


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whhoooo Katie!  This is GREAT news  What a relief!
They certainly do keep us on our toes.
What an extra special Christmas you will have this year. 

HAPPY birthday lovely Rudy!! 3 is such a great age.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We had a mass celebration tonight. Since it's Ollie's 3 year "Gotcha Day" anniversary, we threw a pot roast party with a variety of specialty dog dessert cookies. A good time was had by all !! 

Katie continues to do well. Every day is a gift, and so far we've had several good days of gifts. 

Jane took her 91 year old mom for a scheduled cardiologist appointment. He was nice enough to look at Katie's EchoGram and the doses of meds she's on, and approved. Turns out Jane's mom takes the same meds Katie does LOL I'm so glad we'll have her for Christmas. What a gift! 

Merry Christmas!

Ollie 3 years ago after a groomer visit, Christmas Eve day:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*



dborgers said:


> We had a mass celebration tonight. Since it's Ollie's 3 year "Gotcha Day" anniversary, we threw a pot roast party with a variety of specialty dog dessert cookies. A good time was had by all !!
> 
> Katie continues to do well. Every day is a gift, and so far we've had several good days of gifts.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you all! So happy for Katie and please give our regards to Jane and her Mom!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Danny!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh so much to celebrate!  
Happy gotcha Ollie!
MERRY Christmas and HAPPY new year!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Danny and family.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Merry Christmas Danny and co! Hope that you all had a special day and best wishes for the new year


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A belated Merry Christmas to you and Jane and family. Your post about Jane's mother and Katie taking the same prescription is funny, but I suppose it does make sense.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry!*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. 

Katie continues to to pretty well. She's picked up on the meds in food and was refusing to eat, so now we give her a 'slucie' - mixing up ground up meds with a dash of beef consume I put in the microwave for 6 seconds and blend. We then suck that mixture up into a large syringe she licks from as we slowly shoot it in her mouth four times a day. Her meds were quadrupled in some cases, but it's vital she gets all of them at the right times. Since we started doing it that way, she's back to eating OK. All in all, back to about where she was before the crisis hit.

Rudy and Ollie continue to enjoy going to the dog park every day. At three years old now, Rudy still has the energy of a puppy, so loads of exercise is necessary. It's really fun watching Rudy start games of chase and bitey face. He's great with other dogs, and gentle with the little ones.

That's our news. A Very Happy 2016 to everyone!! 

Back to work I go ...


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm so happy for you! He looks like he is going to be a wonderful addition to your family. He's beautiful, too! Welcome, Rudy!

I've been looking for a 5 yr or older female Golden and have been checking Knoxville from time to time. I've never worked with them, so it's nice to hear your positive story.

Edited: Just realized the post I read was an old one. Now I'm hooked and need to go back and read more of your posts.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all !!
> 
> It's been raining since Rudy arrived, but today was clear, though bitterly cold.
> 
> ...



Wow, he's a good boy! Looks like he really had fun and got some exercise. I go to Vanderbilt every 3 mos for a checkup, I should look that dog park up sometime.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> I hope everyone had a good Christmas.
> 
> Katie continues to to pretty well. She's picked up on the meds in food and was refusing to eat, so now we give her a 'slucie' - mixing up ground up meds with a dash of beef consume I put in the microwave for 6 seconds and blend. We then suck that mixture up into a large syringe she licks from as we slowly shoot it in her mouth four times a day. Her meds were quadrupled in some cases, but it's vital she gets all of them at the right times. Since we started doing it that way, she's back to eating OK. All in all, back to about where she was before the crisis hit.
> 
> ...



Happy New Year Danny! I'm glad that Katie is still fighting!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy New Year Danny to you and your family, human and fur-babies. Good to read your updates. I think Glimmer would be a great friend of Rudy.... both red runners  
Sending love to Katie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy New Year to you and your family Danny. 
Hope you all had a great Christmas. 

Good to hear little Katie is doing as well as she is, hope she has many days ahead of her. 
Great to hear Ollie and Rudy are having so much fun. Rudy's such a wonderful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy New Year*



dborgers said:


> I hope everyone had a good Christmas.
> 
> Katie continues to to pretty well. She's picked up on the meds in food and was refusing to eat, so now we give her a 'slucie' - mixing up ground up meds with a dash of beef consume I put in the microwave for 6 seconds and blend. We then suck that mixture up into a large syringe she licks from as we slowly shoot it in her mouth four times a day. Her meds were quadrupled in some cases, but it's vital she gets all of them at the right times. Since we started doing it that way, she's back to eating OK. All in all, back to about where she was before the crisis hit.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year. Glad to hear sweet Katie is hanging in there. Please give Katie, Rudy and Ollie, a big hug from us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy New Year Danny, I'm so glad to hear that Katie is doing well. I hope that 2016 is a great year for you all!.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy New Year Danny. Thats great news that Katie is doing so well. Hugs to the puppy crew


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy new year from us also! Glad to hear that Katie is doing well.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello!! 

We're all doing well. 5 or 6 days left on the project I though would be done weeks ago. They kept adding and/or changing songs.

Katie is doing really well on her new doses of heart meds. She has an appointment with Dr. Kelly Wang, the WONDERFUL internist who took such good care of Andy when he had lymphoma. At this stage of her congestive heart disease it's time for her to have her own specialist keeping an eye on things. Since she can find the tiniest fragment of a pill in food, I've started crushing up her 4X's a day meds, putting a 1/4 teaspoon of beef consume in the bowl, heating it up for 8 seconds, mixing and dissolving the crushed pills in it, then mixing it into food. Works like a charm!

Rudy, Ollie, and I still go to the 12 acre dog park most days. Other than that, no time for anything else in my life until this project is done. Just a few more days! Yeah!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Danny! Great to hear from you! I'm so glad that Katie is still with you. Rudy and Ollie must love that daily adventure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Danny, nice to see you again, I've been thinking about you, wondering how you and the pups are doing. 

Good to read your update, wonderful to hear Katie is doing well. 
Sounds like you're too busy....as my late father use to always say-"take time to smell the roses." Hope you're able to wrap up the project soon and do just that.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Good to hear from you, wondered where you been.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, y'all 

I got a really nice present for Valentine's Day. Remind you of anyone? Some of you will remember Andy, "The Red Baron", who had his own student pilot handbook. Aw, what a great boy he was.

New Suitcase:















The Late Great Andy, "The Red Baron":










Looking at the lake he used to swim in from 2500 feet up:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great suitcase, love it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My favourite Andy video and I love the suitcase!


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

I LOVE the suitcase! That's great! And I loved the video and Andy flying. What a life he had!

Have you ever tried putting Katie's medicine in cream cheese? Rusty was the same way about discovering medicine and his vet recommended putting it in cream cheese. It's so sticky it all sticks together. I put 3 pills on a slab and roll it into a ball. He loves the cream cheese and probably thinks the lumps in it are part of it. lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

So glad to hear that Katie is still with you. Will always remember Andy!
Kisses to Ollie, Katie and Rudy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love your new suitcase! Aw that video of Andy flying is perhaps one of my favourite videos ever  He really was such a special boy and it was amazing that he got to fly.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm baaaaa ack!  FINALLY got the project done day before yesterday. Whew!!

We're all doing very well  Katie continues to do well on her new medicine regimen. When she has to take 3 pills twice a day (one like a horse pill) I grind them up in her dish and add 1/4 of a table teaspoon, put it in the micro for 8 seconds, and mix it up until it's like a gravy, then I add her food. The other two times a day she takes meds I'm using braunschweiger to hide the flurisomide in a little ball, but I'm going to try DebHow's suggestion and use cream cheese sometimes too. Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear from you, glad to hear you've finished your project and that Katie continues to do well. Hoping that the spring weather has arrived with you and you can all get out and about enjoying some new adventures. Please pass on hugs and treats to Rudy, Katie and Ollie :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Danny-we've missed you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



dborgers said:


> I'm baaaaa ack!  FINALLY got the project done day before yesterday. Whew!!
> 
> We're all doing very well  Katie continues to do well on her new medicine regimen. When she has to take 3 pills twice a day (one like a horse pill) I grind them up in her dish and add 1/4 of a table teaspoon, put it in the micro for 8 seconds, and mix it up until it's like a gravy, then I add her food. The other two times a day she takes meds I'm using braunschweiger to hide the flurisomide in a little ball, but I'm going to try DebHow's suggestion and use cream cheese sometimes too. Thanks for the suggestion!!


Glad you're back and so glad about Katie. That braunschweiger (we called it liversausage), is really liked by dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Danny,
Good to see you again, great to hear you finished the project you're were working on. 

Great to hear Katie is doing well, braunschweiger has always been a favorite with my guys when giving meds.

Hope you all have a great weekend, hope you're able to take the boys to the park for some fun.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just saw the video of Andy in his Red Baron look! Good to hear that all is well especially that Katie has rallied.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome back Danny! You've got so much catching up to do haha  Glad to hear that you're all well and that little miss Katie is continuing to do well!

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

We're all doing well. Katie's doing great (braunschweiger balls make great pill pockets!!), Ollie and Rudy and I go to the dog park nearly every day so they can play. Anytime I'm on the couch, either one of them are within my reach. 

The biggest update is that Rudy has finally ... finally gotten to love playing ball!!! He'd play for 2 hours if we were at the lake swimming, but he wasn't very interested on land. About a month ago he turned a corner and started carrying tennis balls around the house, so I started taking him to the high school across the street before sundown for fetch. He's finally bringing it back every time, though he's still doing the "I'll stop about 10' away from you when I come back so you don't get the ball"  LOL 

We just started working with two balls. I bounce one in my hand when he's coming back. He's still dropping the ball where I have to walk to get it, but he's catching on to "Give", which was my word with Andy where he'd drop the ball ... after going through a month or more of the 'two ball technique'.

It's been raining tonight. Rudy's learned a new trick:

He'll go outside just long enough to get wet and come right back in so I dry him off (petting with towels) LOL  Of course I'm happy to comply.

The camera in my phone stopped working ... I suspect due to that fall it took off of the car roof at 70 mph last year. I'm getting a new phone, so I should be posting some new pics in a couple weeks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Glad to hear that Katie is doing well and to hear of Rudy's love of balls.
Will look forward to pics of him!


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

How are you going about getting Rudy to love balls? I haven't been successful in that area with Rusty. He would rather stay next to me and try to get pet!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

DebHow said:


> How are you going about getting Rudy to love balls? I haven't been successful in that area with Rusty. He would rather stay next to me and try to get pet!


Just keeping at it. Bouncing it around the house, throwing it down hallways to get his interest, throwing it up and down in my hand when we're outside. And he comes for a belly rub every time he brings the ball back. He still isn't a ball nut like Andy was, but we're making a lot of progress


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw this yesterday. Priceless!! A golden doesn't want to leave the dog park, so he plays dead LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That was very funny. Looks like that guy has been down that same road with his dog a million times, eh?  He's so casual about it.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that Rudy is loving playing ball  he must be having so much fun!

LOVE that video too and it definitely does look like that is a regular occurrence at the dog park lol.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my new Samsung Galaxy Note. Video and pictures will now be possible and forthcoming


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Got my new Samsung Galaxy Note. Video and pictures will now be possible and forthcoming



Yay! We've missed them!


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful video. Oh how the love life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nice!*



dborgers said:


> Got my new Samsung Galaxy Note. Video and pictures will now be possible and forthcoming


Let us all know how you like it. I have a Samsung Galaxy 6 and love it!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to the new pics and videos


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:wavey:Hi there!!:wavey:

Katie continues to do pretty darned well. Here we are nearly 5 months after her near death congestive heart episode!! The med adjustments are still working, though we know her condition means she won't be here with us years from now. What a happy little girl she is  She has never once shown any anger about anything. Just happy all the time ... never hesitating to speak up when there's food around and she wants some LOL. And thank goodness she's a 'chow hound' so we can get all the meds in her 4xs a day by crushing the pills, mixing with beef consume, making it a gravy-like consistency, and mixing it with food. 

Got my new phone, but the camera (or software???) was screwed up, so I got a replacement. Here are the first pics I've taken with it 

I managed just now (after 8 attempts) to get a shot of Katie looking at me, though from the look on her face she wasn't thrilled I was TAKING PICTURES OF HER!! LOL  As some of you recall, Katie HATES cameras! "Why?" is a mystery. Here she is lounging on her pillow in her favorite spot on the couch:










Below, Rudy is dreaming about food tonight. Those are little cans of 'treat food' we use to get Katie's meds in her between 2x a day meals. Like Andy, Rudy entered the rescue with ribs sticking out, so he's a little food obsessed and would eat until he was fat as a sow if we left food out. He never misses an opportunity to get a bite whenever there's food visible. I love this boy!! 










The 'Three Amigos' in our den. Top to bottom in order of seniority at the house: Katie - almost 12 years, Ollie - 3 1/2 years, Rudy 2 1/2 years:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great shot of your crew together. Love the steps!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful photos of your gorgeous pups!. I'm so glad that Katie continues to do well, she's such a Diva!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great group!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the three tiered photo, and of course the one of Rudy napping -- I didn't think he ever passed out!


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Love the pics! Especially the one of Rudy passed out up against the food!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Three amigos!!*

Love the pic of Katie, Ollie and Rudy!!0


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> :wavey:Hi there!!:wavey:
> 
> Katie continues to do pretty darned well. Here we are nearly 5 months after her near death congestive heart episode!! The med adjustments are still working, though we know her condition means she won't be here with us years from now. What a happy little girl she is  She has never once shown any anger about anything. Just happy all the time ... never hesitating to speak up when there's food around and she wants some LOL. And thank goodness she's a 'chow hound' so we can get all the meds in her 4xs a day by crushing the pills, mixing with beef consume, making it a gravy-like consistency, and mixing it with food.
> 
> ...


Great looking crew. Glad to hear little Katie's meds are working and she's still a chow hound.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos, they're all looking brilliant and it's lovely to see them all relaxing together. You can totally see that Katie is the boss of them all though lol


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Whew! Finally figured out where most things are to be found on this new version of GRF. Can't say I like the change, but at least I now know basically how to find things.

We're all doing well. Katie's world is shrinking as her heart (the left side) grows bigger ... 30% bigger than the last imaging with her cardiologist 6 months ago or so. Her chest has expanded over time to make room. She still enjoys the heck out of food and her 'Katie walks' outside to sniff and whatnot. She probably doesn't have much longer left with us, but we'll give her every quality day she can get.

Rudy and Ollie and I continue going to the dog park most days, and I'm busy as a beaver on yet another project (yeah work!!).

I'll get some photos up soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Katie. Sounds like she is still enjoying life...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> We're all doing well. Katie's world is shrinking as her heart (the left side) grows bigger ... 30% bigger than the last imaging with her cardiologist 6 months ago or so. Her chest has expanded over time to make room. She still enjoys the heck out of food and her 'Katie walks' outside to sniff and whatnot. She probably doesn't have much longer left with us, but we'll give her every quality day she can get.


I am very sorry to hear the news about sweet Katie. I know she will have quality days at your house! I only learned about giving my dog ice cream from you. I hope she is getting lots of it!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw, Danny, so sorry to hear that! Keep spoiling her rotten! Hugs...


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Danny, so sorry to hear Katie is not doing so well, hope for the best.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We had to give Katie back to God yesterday. 11 years and 11 months of beautiful love. She was such a happy angel ... childlike, playful, sweet, loving, and full of mirth. She made us laugh multiple times a day. What a huge spirit and presence despite her 12 and a half pound Earthly form. 

As some of you may recall, when Jane first saw Katie in 2004, Katie was pacing the sidewalk in front of our house on a 98 degree day, half starved and limping. The orthopedic surgeon said she'd been kicked, her leg shattered in 16 pieces, and healed in such a way there was nothing he could do. But Katie never let that set her back. She got around on it just fine. When she wanted to go really fast, she'd tuck it under and run.

You may also remember my telling you she was very camera shy ... heading to the bedroom ASAP any time she even suspected someone was going to take her picture LOL Every once and awhile she did 'scary treat', where she'd spin, and bark, and get her nose close only to back away and spin again ... over and over again until she finally figured out it wasn't going to move. We think her previous people may have teased her by tying string on treats or something. Anyway, it was pretty funny to watch. But usually she was ALL about food and treats.

She and the late great Andy were fast friends. He befriended her as soon as she was in the house. She'd often go to sleep laying with her back against his belly. She and Rudy got along really well too, though with her cataracts the past 3 years, we've made sure he didn't bump into her in his youthfulexuberance. 

Even though she was only 12 and a half pounds, her spirit was HUGE  . She lit up our house and any room she was in. 

Heaven is a little brighter with our little cherubim angel there. And with Andy and her sisters there, no doubt she's hanging out at the endless treat buffet.

Katie 2004 - the day after serendipity put us together:










The Three Amigos - Bottom to top of seniority - Rudy, Ollie, and Katie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry......


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Danny,

I just responded to this in another thread where you posted this message. I want to reiterate here that Katie was a beautiful girl who, despite her heartbreaking story, was lucky enough to have found you. God blesses the animals he sends to you, Danny. So Katie, despite her suffering, was blessed by him and loved by both God and you.

I hope that when the raw sadness fades, that the memories of Katie will be happy and sustaining.

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry, Danny!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Danny, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Katie, I loved hearing all about her and seeing all the photos, such an adorable little diva, I'm sure she'll be very popular at the bridge!. Run free sweet Katie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Katie has passed, what a very sweet and special little girl she was all wrapped up in a small package. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you 

Rudy and Ollie have both been so good the past few months while Katie has been the center of attention around our house. Extra treats and hugs have been flowing.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Danny, I'm so sorry to read your post about Katie. You and Jane gave her the best life full of love and happiness.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Katie was a very lucky girl to have you. If you believe as I do, she'll be waiting for you at the other side of the bridge. God bless you for saving her.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the sad loss of sweet little Katie, you must be missing her very much. Thanks for sharing all your stories and photos of her and she'll be watching over you all, reunited with her brother Andy. Give Rudy and Ollie hugs from us!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  It's been so quiet around here. Katie was a huge presence who kept everyone active and laughing.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Danny, so sorry to hear Katie passed, the quiet around the house is tough, I remember it well as I'm sure many others do. Lot's of friends waiting at the Bridge, RIP.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Danny, so sorry to hear Katie passed, the quiet around the house is tough, I remember it well as I'm sure many others do.


You really hit the nail on the head, *Rookie's Dad*. The_ absence_ of that stilled voice is enormous in your home. I send hugs to all of you who have lost your loving companions and more hugs to *Danny* and *Jane*.

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Katie was the ringleader of mirth around our house  She was quite vocal and outspoken, whether coming with tail wagging and a coo to just say hello, or barking in the kitchen to ensure we knew she wanted a treat ... reminding us that though she was small, she was there and should get her share of treats TOO. What a funny and happy spirit. 

Ollie vocalizes mostly in relation to his self-appointed job as 'Chief of Security' - guarding the front of the house from a perch on the back of a sofa (with Tempur-Pedic pillow), or the back yard perimeter. He's a real tough guy ... INSIDE the fence LOL. He seems to like both solitude and being a lap dog. 

Rudy's a typical golden ... velcro, world class lounger, but ready and willing at a moment's notice for anything at all when I'm on the move. They both REALLY enjoy 'going somewhere'. The only time Ollie doesn't come is when I take Rudy swimming. Like we did today. I got Ollie an Outward swimming vest, but swimming isn't his thing. Between the huge dog park (10-12 acres) and the high school across the street, we get plenty of running around in when it isn't raining.

Rudy is on a short waiting list to start working with a really great trainer here in Nashville. We're going to go through the basics again now that he's a little more mature. She also teaches agility, which Rudy might enjoy, but after Andy and Katie's ACL injuries and operations I'm not sure how I feel about it. Maybe while he's young and has great muscle mass. We'll see. 

Jane's going to take Ollie for training. There should be a class with either Kat or at PetSmart they can go to on the weekends, when Jane doesn't have to go to her mom's after work to take care of her needs. Ollie went to classes when we first got him, but he didn't have any confidence around other dogs. After all the time we've spent at the big dog park, and how well he's done there, an 8 week training class should be fun for him.

And, of course, frozen yogurt made it back on the treat menu with the arrival of summer temps a month ago. Katie got hers too. Peach ... Andy's favorite flavor. Bet they're both enjoying the endless treat buffet, and taking advantage anytime they want, whatever they want


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update, *Danny*. I am glad to know what each of your brood will be doing. I continue to envy you that great swimming facility in your dog park, even if Rudy is currently the only one who really likes to swim. And frozen yogurt sounds divine.Let us know when Rudy starts with the new, fancy lady trainer!!!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats! He is gorgeous and you both are so lucky! Looks like he settled in just fine.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello 

I've reset my password twice but seem to have trouble logging in when I reset it. If you don't see me, it's because I can't get logged in.

Wanted to mention that Katie never suffered, even for a day. In fact, the night before she refused food and water for the first time she ate a big delicious meal of roasted lamb with gusto. When she refused water and food Saturday morning, and the vet confirmed the lasix would not longer work, she let us know it was her time. So, right up until the very last day she was happy and had a voracious appetite, which was a tremendous help in getting her 4x a day heart meds in her.

Our goal has always been to let our fur kids _live_ every good day possible.

Rudy got a yeast infection from swimming, so a 2 week ban is in place while the 'packed' meds in his ears clear it up. From then on, it's cleaning with a different ear cleaner after every swim. He seems kind of bummed out ... does he understand English THAT well? LOL  Rudy was NOT happy about being at the vet's office for an hour. No kisses, not interested in treats until bedtime. Aw, he'll forget about it .. I hope


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Danny, I'm so sorry that Katie is gone. We know all too well about the emptiness that they leave behind.

I finally gathered my courage today and filed an application to rescue Golden girl Mel, who is now with a rescue in New York. She's a puppy-mill survivor who has been with a good foster family. The rescue doesn't usually allow out-of-area adoptions, but I have my fingers crossed that they will make an exception, given some pull from here in the GRF. I think Mel would be perfect for all of us, especially Sunny, and we would be an excellent fit for her.

Wishing you all the joys of summer and especially the 4th,

Lucy


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> I finally gathered my courage today and filed an application to rescue Golden girl Mel, who is now with a rescue in New York. She's a puppy-mill survivor who has been with a good foster family. The rescue doesn't usually allow out-of-area adoptions, but I have my fingers crossed that they will make an exception, given some pull from here in the GRF. I think Mel would be perfect for all of us, especially Sunny, and we would be an excellent fit for her.


I am wishing you the best of luck with that,* Lucy*. Of course it would also be good luck for Mel. When you get the official word, please return and start a new thread about her!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucy,

If they want a reference from me they'll get the best reference ever submitted! 

Wishing you all the best in getting Mel. She'd be hitting the Jackpot!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We made it through the 4th fireworks, which Rudy doesn't like at all.

I gave him Benedryl and stuffed cotton balls in his ears. We kept treats handy and handed them out all day and night. Jane and I watched a couple movies too. Between all that, Rudy came through it OK. 

The late great Andy was extremely storm and fireworks sensitive. He learned from Katie he's supposed to be nervous during storms. She learned it from Andy. Whatta ya gonna do?  I'm trying my hardest to ensure Rudy doesn't go down that path. 

Ollie's response to thunder and fireworks? "Meh, who cares?" Our little 9 lb tough guy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We are also glad to have the fireworks (mostly) behind us, though Sunny is not as nervous about them as Charlie used to be. We keep the TV or music on and make a point of being calm ourselves. Our vet recommends the ThunderShirt for dogs that are anxious about noise, though we haven't tried one.

It's funny the things they pass on to newcomers, isn't it? Sabrina wouldn't drink anything when we were away and she taught that to Charlie and Joker. I think Sunny may have also learned that quirk.

Our would-be adoption didn't work out. The foster mom decided that she couldn't bear to part with Mel. Disappointed though I am, I have no doubt that this is the best outcome for Mel. Meanwhile, my BF has decided that having a Golden puppy would be a good option after all.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wishing you all the best! The fur kid you're supposed to have is who'll end up being lucky enough to move in


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hi!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Hollie! 

Hi back atcha :wave:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing much new here to report. Been super super busy with work and family stuff. My 91 year old MIL is in failing health, so Jane and I have been taking care of her. I may have noted our little Katie left us a little over a month ago, but like Andy was given longer to live thanks to excellent vets. We estimate she was 14-15. Ate a yummy lamb dinner the night before she went to the Bridge, and the next morning refused food and water, so we knew it was time. Our excellent hospice vet (that's a new thing in our area) came over. It was peaceful.

Rudy and Ollie are having a fun summer. It's been 90+ degrees every day, so it's been either the dog park or high school at dusk to run around or going for swims at the lake during the day. They're happy and healthy. 

Our best to you and yours.

Danny, Jane, Ollie, and Rudy


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Danny, glad to hear you're all OK, sorry to hear about Jane's mom she's so lucky to have you both taking care of her, I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Danny. I'm so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law's health. I'm sure you and Jane are taking great care of her. It's been extremely hot in MI too, and Brinkley does not like it one bit!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy and Ollie*

Glad to hear that Rudy and Ollie are enjoying the summer!! Sorry to hear about Rudy's ear infection. I know that Carolina Mom uses Braggs Apple Cider vinegar to clean her dogs ears. Don't know if that would help Rudy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi y'all 

Happy New Year!!!

After 10 minutes I was finally able to log on and find this thread. 10 character Cap + numbers + symbol is not something I'm accustomed to, so I had to reset it to something else I hope I can remember LOL 

Jane had surgery December 1st due to a life threatening situation that had taken her health downhill the past couple of years, but has recovered nicely over the past 5 weeks and is doing well. It was a successful surgery. Yeah!! Her mom, now 92, is not doing well, so we'll continue being very busy taking care of her. I've had a week break in my work, but have been running Jane's business too, so still mightily busy.

Rudy and Ollie are having fun every day. We had a little excitement yesterday when a really cute 15 lb or so stray dog wandered behind our house into our back parking area. Based on his appearance he was a loved and well taken care of and cute-as-a-button boy. He had a harness on, but no collar or tag. Jane took him to our vet to check for a chip, but no chip either. I posted on a couple Facebook pages; one for lost dogs in Nashville, another for our city council district. Put up signs on both sides of our mailbox. Got a call about an hour later from the worried-sick family. "Prince," about 2 years old, had dug his way under their fence. Luckily, Jane was outside when he came trotting down the sidewalk. Ollie and Rudy made him feel welcome, and a joyful reunion took place in the living room. They'll be getting him a chip tomorrow.

It was kind of a fortuitous happenstance because after losing Katie Jane wasn't sure Ollie would take to a new dog because he was so feral when we snatched him off the street and is still a bit jealous of Rudy. But during the time "Prince," was here, Ollie was tolerant of him and didn't make a fuss, so that potential roadblock doesn't seem to exist. Taking him to the 12 acre dog park several days a week has proven very helpful to his learning to tolerate other dogs and not view them as a threat, at least physically. Anyway, the bottom line is Jane saw that we could adopt another smaller dog and Ollie wouldn't make life miserable for another dog. 

What we may do is foster some boys and girls for a time before adopting a new girl. We'll see how it plays out.

Rudy? Ah, he's as easy going as Andy was and wags his tail regardless of what's going on. I learned over the holidays that giving him more than one bite of broccoli will lead to my needing to purchase a gas mask LOL.

I hope everyone is doing well, your fur kids are fine, and wish you a super good and Happy New Year. 

Danny


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy New Year Danny! So good to see an update from you  I hope Jane is on the mend and that things settle down for you a bit. You deserve it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Jenn 

Been quite a year. Some good and some bad, but it ended well.

I'll be back a little more often ... if I can remember my password. Also, IMO the new format isn't as user friendly as the former one. Sometimes change isn't necessarily beneficial. Or maybe I'm just getting old LOL Anyway, good to see you're still here 


jennretz said:


> Happy New Year Danny! So good to see an update from you  I hope Jane is on the mend and that things settle down for you a bit. You deserve it!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy New Year Danny and family. I hope Jane's recovery continues to go well, nice to see you back. 

You can change back to the old forum format by using the options at the bottom of the screen on the main page, many of us are still using it including me!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome back, Danny! I'm glad Jane is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Happy New Year and I'm glad you're back.
Glad to hear Jane is doing well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Helloooooooo 

Not much new around here to report ... except we've begun talking about the need for another youngish, frisky, energetic girl around here. It's been WAY too quiet since Katie died. She was our Activity Director, always keeping Ollie and Rudy on the move. Since she died, they mostly lounge around snoozing except when I take them out for an hour of running around and car rides every day.

We want a girl, not only because of the feminine touch, but also the gender difference vis a vis Ollie. He was used to Katie and she wasn't more around his size. Also, a smaller girl probably wouldn't pose a threat to his place in the pecking order we hope (he considers himself alpha ). Someone small enough for him to play with but big enough to stand up to him when needed. He tried to play with Katie, but she was an old girl by then and wasn't game for bitey face and such.

I'll try to catch up on everyone ... if I can remember my password. At 10 digits with caps, numbers, and symbols, it's hard to remember. Tonight I had to reset it again. Anyhoo, we'll talk to you soon


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad you're back! How is Jane feeling?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Glad you're back and how is Jane?
Maybe a sheltie would fit the bill for Ollie!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen,

Jane made a full recovery. Thanks for asking. 

As to a new fur daughter, we're thinking along the 15-25 pound range. May end up being a shelter dog. As long as she's really active. We need a new 'Activity Director' around here.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkleythegolden

Thank you for asking about Jane's recovery. She was basically dying. The surgery saved her life and she's good as new 

Please give Brinkley a scritch from us


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Brinkleythegolden
> 
> Thank you for asking about Jane's recovery. She was basically dying. The surgery saved her life and she's good as new
> 
> Please give Brinkley a scritch from us


I'm so glad she's okay! Multiple scritches given!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

3 years ago today I brought this beautiful boy, Rudy, home. He has been a great joy in my life. Rarely more than a foot away. A Velcro Dog all the way .. and a super cute goofball who's always looking to have some fun. 

We celebrated with a trip to McDonald's for McNuggets, a couple hours of ball play and running fun, topped off with an ice cream cone.

I'm so glad I GOTCHA, Rudy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day Rudy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't believe you and Rudy are celebrating your third anniversary -- time goes by too fast. I know Rudy has brought joy to you and he has also brought joy to the forum.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by 


jennretz said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Rudy


Thanks, Jenn 



KathyL said:


> I can't believe you and Rudy are celebrating your third anniversary -- time goes by too fast. I know Rudy has brought joy to you and he has also brought joy to the forum.


Thanks, Kathy  Time flies, doesn't it? 
--------------
I don't post much about him nowadays because I could only post the same same: he's a super happy boy having a good time and bringing a lot of joy.  I also had a whole lot of trouble logging on. Couldn't remember my long password, and then couldn't find where things were anymore after the big change. Anyhoo, I'll stop by a little more often now.

Still super busy with work and helping take care of my nearly 92 year old mother-in-law. Still making time every day to take Rudy and Ollie out for some fun. Life is good. 

We've started talking about adding a fur daughter. Since Katie left us things have been too quiet around here. She was the "Activity Director," keeping Rudy and Ollie on the move. Since she left they mostly lounge all day except when Ollie is standing guard in the living room, perched on the back of a couch guarding the sidewalk from walkers and occasional pieces of paper that blow down the street. He takes his security duties VERY seriously! 

See ya soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this! Happy Gotcha Day, Rudy!!! Hugs and Brinkley kisses from MI!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sounds like it might be time for fur sibling to stir things up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Rudy, thanks for making your family smile and of course all your fans across the world!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*



dborgers said:


> 3 years ago today I brought this beautiful boy, Rudy, home. He has been a great joy in my life. Rarely more than a foot away. A Velcro Dog all the way .. and a super cute goofball who's always looking to have some fun.
> 
> We celebrated with a trip to McDonald's for McNuggets, a couple hours of ball play and running fun, topped off with an ice cream cone.
> 
> I'm so glad I GOTCHA, Rudy!!


Happy Gotcha Day, Rudy!! Your family loves you!:surprise:0


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy, it's been 3 years today since you left. You were the best boy in the whole world to me.

We'll meet again and it will seem like only a moment has passed when we do.

Love you, friend. We know you're enjoying the 'Endless Treat Buffet' ... and swimming too


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice post Danny. I wish I had known him when he was alive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and remembering Andy, a true legend who made us smile all over the world.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, Danny-I can't believe it's been 3 years! I'm sure our Bridge kids are having a party up there! Give Rudy and Ollie some ear scritches from me!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hard to believe it's been three years. Hope he found Tesia when he got to the Bridge. I always thought they would have liked each other.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. Andy would have loved all of you and you'd have loved him.  Yes, it is hard to believe how quickly time passes isn't it? I know all of our bridge fur kids are having a super good time.

Local TV is beating the pending thunderstorms to death as usual. How funny! They even let school out today. Rudy, Ollie, and I hit the 12 acre dog park this morning. They're both chilling. 

Rudy was beginning to learn to be storm sensitive from Katie who learned to be storm sensitive from Andy. Funny how that works. Anyway, Rudy only progressed as far as panting but now he'll more or less ignore storms as long as dad or mom are around and the TV is on.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Danny, I saw your post that Andy left for the Rainbow Bridge on the same day that my much loved girl, Goldie left. I would like to think that even though at the time I was not a member of GRF that she and Andy found themselves waiting together at the gates of the Bridge and have been having a wonderful time together since then. I still miss her every single day and I would like to think she has found some wonderful golden friends to be with at the Bridge.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

It was a difficult and painful Winter/Spring three years ago for several of us, time does go by so fast, yet we will never forget. During that time, we received much needed support from you and many others on the Forum, thank you for that. By the way Danny, Nikki still plays with several of the toys you sent, and she thanks you also. :smile2:

My Bridge Boy: Rookie


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

Awwwww he's so cute! I also had a golden named Andy who crossed the Rainbow Bridge back on October 19. We got Trip a few weeks later and he's brought the joy back to is after Andy passed. I'm sure it is the same with Rudy! Trip is my second but I've found that they seem to be master theives when it comes to stealing your heart !


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Had another difficult time logging in, but HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  Same same around here. Just having fun every day with Rudy and Ollie. Rudy is 4 2/3 years old now. WOW does time fly!!  Been dealing with 92 year old MILs issues, working on music, and having a good time with the fur kids. Rudy goes swimming at the lake about 3 times a week. I take both of them to one of our super dog parks every day. 12 acres to run around on. It's super nice. Ollie has really become a lap dog. He's lost the last vestiges of having been a feral street dog. Now he runs up to people to get petted. Far cry from biting anyone who got their hand too close LOL. Rudy has also become a real "people dog." When I adopted him he hadn't have much human contact. When I started taking him to the dog park I'd hand people treats and ask if they'd give him one on our next lap. Worked like a charm. Now he's walking up to people looking to sponge some love. Perfect!!



G-bear said:


> Danny, I saw your post that Andy left for the Rainbow Bridge on the same day that my much loved girl, Goldie left. I would like to think that even though at the time I was not a member of GRF that she and Andy found themselves waiting together at the gates of the Bridge and have been having a wonderful time together since then. I still miss her every single day and I would like to think she has found some wonderful golden friends to be with at the Bridge.


I'll bet they became fast friends and found the 'endless treat buffet' 



Rookie's Dad said:


> It was a difficult and painful Winter/Spring three years ago for several of us, time does go by so fast, yet we will never forget. During that time, we received much needed support from you and many others on the Forum, thank you for that. By the way Danny, Nikki still plays with several of the toys you sent, and she thanks you also. :smile2:
> 
> My Bridge Boy: Rookie


I'm so happy you and Nikki are having such a great time. It was a sincere pleasure doing what I could to help 



dianev00 said:


> Awwwww he's so cute! I also had a golden named Andy who crossed the Rainbow Bridge back on October 19. We got Trip a few weeks later and he's brought the joy back to is after Andy passed. I'm sure it is the same with Rudy! Trip is my second but I've found that they seem to be master theives when it comes to stealing your heart !


Our Andy undoubtedly knows your Andy and they're having a super duper time!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice to "see you" Danny! Sounds like you've been busy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad you checked in Andy! Good to see your update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice to see you back, you are very missed here!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to see you again Danny, wonderful update about all the pups and what you've been doing. You all sound busy and enjoying life to the fullest. 

Sending good thoughts and prayers for your MIL.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Dan....always a pleasure to hear from you ...your posts always bring smiles ...even when Andy was sick, following your journey and his, would always bring a quick smile after a bunch of tears ... lots of tissue used and grins from ear to ear just thinking of Andy in his goggles ! I'm glad the new "New Kids on the Block" have wiggle butted their way into you heart and your families lives !!! 

Mac the Chick Magnet 
and
Gary


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny-how is Jane feeling?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Danny-how is Jane feeling?


Thanks for asking  She's 100% now. Yeah! 

Same same around here otherwise. The fur sons are healthy and happy. We're still going to this 12 acre dog park every day to make sure Rudy gets exercise and they both get some stimulation and interaction with skin and fur people.

I'm taking Rudy to East Tennessee next week to visit his foster family (and prez of TVGRR who called me about him). We're also going to try to hook up with the lady who rescued Rudy from his neglectful circumstances.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear that Jane is doing well. Sounds like everything is good in your part of the world. So nice to see you back, the board isn't the same without "The Piano Man"!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like an adventure for you and Rudy! Have fun!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good to hear from you Danny. Enjoy your travels with Rudy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

So glad to hear that Jane is 100% and I'm sure that Rudy will love to see his foster family and East Tennessee!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Great to hear that Jane is doing well. Sounds like everything is good in your part of the world. So nice to see you back, the board isn't the same without "The Piano Man"!.


Thanks. I need to hang around here more. The vibes are so good  I'm gonna record one my favorite Emerson, Lake and Palmer numbers in the near future, to test out my new main recording computer system. Music and goldens is a great lane to stay in 



Brinkleythegolden said:


> Sounds like an adventure for you and Rudy! Have fun!


Thanks  It is always nice to see the folks in Knoxville. They're really good people. Hank, the barnyard bully rooster Rudy met through the fence last time he was there, has retired, so it's all goldens and goats. He rules the roost! Last time we were there Hank The Rooster chased 6 adult goats out of that particular fenced 5 acre area and up into the hills LOL



Jessie'sGirl said:


> Good to hear from you Danny. Enjoy your travels with Rudy.


Thanks! I'll report back on our adventure 



Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear that Jane is 100% and I'm sure that Rudy will love to see his foster family and East Tennessee!


He'll have a blast! If you guys want to meet up for a bite somewhere near I-40 it'd be my pleasure to treat. You could meet Rudy too


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

> Our Andy undoubtedly knows your Andy and they're having a super duper time!


I have no doubts about that! My Andy was a mahogany golden with a big, gentle heart. In fact, he looked a lot like your Andy. Such cute sweethearts. I can only imagine all the mayhem they're making. :laugh:


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you enjoy your stay in the Knoxville area, and TVGRR seeing you and Rudy has to be special knowing Rudy is doing so well. I can just picture Rudy looking out the window singing along to On the road Again!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi there 

Same same around here. 

I'm still taking the boys every day for play at the 12 acre dog park or the high school across the street. And now that the weather has cooled to the point where snakes aren't a concern, I'll be taking Rudy on the lake trails. His recall is 100%. Just the perfect boy in all respects. And happy happy happy all the time. Always ready to do something fun. 

Here's a recent picture of the boys doing what they do when we aren't getting in the car, there isn't food around, and Ollie needs a break from his "Chief of Security" duties (guarding the front sidewalk from the back of a couch, patrolling the yard for squirrels, etc etc ... LOL). Until next time


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a sweet picture! Glad things are going well Danny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear from you and that you're all doing well, that's such a lovely photo!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Danny-I'm so glad you checked in! The boys look great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny:

Love the picture of Rudy and Ollie!! Guess Ollie really likes Rudy.
So sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, nice seeing you again Danny. 

Great to see and hear the boys are doing so well and enjoying life.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, y'all  Really nice to see you too!

Rudy and Ollie look like the lion and the lamb, don't they?  I get comments all the time about Ollie along the lines of "he looks like a little lamb." 

They're both real 'people persons' now. Rudy didn't have a lot of human contact his first year. Not that he disliked people, more that he was apathetic. Now he walks up to most everyone like Andy did, tail wagging, looking for a scritch. Ollie follows suit, putting his little feet up on people's legs lookin' for some lovin' of his own.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They look like very happy and content pooches.  It sounds like they are living the life of Riley. 

I'm sorry I haven't called when I said I would. Retirement is far busier than I ever expected it to be.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy somehow got a rather deep abrasion on the inside of his left front pads yesterday, nothing serious, but prone to infection if left untreated.

Jane and I cleaned and bandaged twice within 10 minutes, but he pulled both off within seconds. Plan B was off to the ER at the great place where Andy got his chemo. Rudy came out, wobbly from sedation, in the hugest cone I've ever seen. We've ordered him a couple of clear cones for better peripheral vision from Amazon that should arrive today. Cones & antibiotics for a week and he'll be good as new. He's laying on the floor right now, facing in the direction of Nashville Pet Products, listening for delivery trucks bringing treats. 

I can't find a way to upload a pic. And Photobucket won't link unless you're in their $399 a year plan.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Rudy's paw, hope it heals quickly. 

To upload pics, Go Advanced, if you have photos saved on your computer, click on the paperclip icon in the gray area above the white area where you type your post. A window opens up where you can browse your computer for the picture file. You can upload more than one photo at a time. Once you've made your selections, click on upload. You can preview your photos prior to submitting your reply. 

If you use a photo site, click on the picture or postcard icon, copy and paste the URL, then OK.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope Rudy’s paw heals quickly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and hugs to Rudy, I think of you all often!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Rudy! They do hate the cone, don't they?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hm. I wrote a post with three sentences and 2 photos but it told me I'd exceeded the number of characters allowed. Let's try again ...

Same same around here. Jane's mom turned 93 this month, so still lots going on there. Rudy and I are swimming a couple times a week now that summer is in full bloom and the lake is nice and warm. He's such a joyful goofball










Ollie finally hit double digits ... *10 pounds!!! Whoa!! *Burglars and sidewalk interlopers beware! 


Photos: 10 lb Ollie as Yoda - Rudy on a lazy, rainy afternoon


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS - Rudy's paw got all better 


Here are pics of the cone Rudy walked out with at NVS (the size of a medium lampshade!!) & the one I found for him at PetSmart that was much more comfortable:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He looks much happier in the cone you bought him...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> He looks much happier in the cone you bought him...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That contraption they sent him out with was HUGE. He bumped into everything, and who could blame him? Got the flexible cone the next morning, which worked great!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear from you. Ollie and Rudy are looking as handsome as ever despite the cone!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! 


swishywagga said:


> Great to hear from you. Ollie and Rudy are looking as handsome as ever despite the cone!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey you guys! 
I am glad all is well in your house and those pups are having so much fun. It is not like I've ever doubt that, those are lucky who landed at your home.
Wish you have happy summer!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please say hello to our newest family member, Bailey! 

Nine years ago, TVGRR asked me to go to a small rural kill shelter and pull a female golden who was about to give birth. By the time I arrived, she'd been picked up by another golden retriever rescue. I gave the female animal control officer the wagon load of blankets, toys, and treats I'd brought for everyone there. She thanked me, then asked to come to the back. 

We walked all the way down to the end. There sat a sweet girl, under a year old, wagging her tail. I offered her a treat through the chain link, but she was more interested in kissing my hand. Awwww. The officer explained they'd found her where her family had abandoned her when they moved out ... under the house with her dead puppies. 

The animal control officer asked, "is there ANY way you could take this sweet girl?" who already had me in the palm of her paw. We got her out of the kennel and I hugged on her for a minute as she continued wagging her tail. Boy, she needed a bath! I brought her home, gave her a bath, and we headed for the vet, where she got her shots and was spayed. 

A couple days later I called some people I knew who'd just lost one of their dogs, with an "I know you probably aren't ready, but I have this super sweet girl ..." When she met them, she put her paw on his lap and kissed his hand. OK, done.

9 years later, because of his wife's diabetes and several surgeries that left her with no left foot and a mountain of medical debt, they lost their home. Jane took their two girls for a grooming as his brother and sister-in-law and myself helped pack up their house and get it into storage.

They could only keep one dog where they were moving to, so Bailey has officially joined our household. She is SO sweet!! Wags her tail when she's sleeping, anytime you look at her, just ALL the time. Super happy 10 year old girl. We're excited to have another girl in the house, and Bailey got 3 new dog beds so she's comfy anywhere she goes. 

She's overweight from having 24/7 access to food, but I'm taking her with Rudy and Ollie for 30-45 minutes a day off leash fun. This week I'll add a couple days of swimming, so we should get the weight she needs to lose off of her in the next few weeks.

Not sure what breed she is. She was a fluffy mound of something before the groomer, but it needed to come off so we could deal with a skin issue. And she's much more comfortable in the 90 degree+ temps of TN summers. We'll get a DNA test just to cure our curiosity and let ya know ... Definitely some German Shepherd and who knows what else? She definitely got all the 'sweet genes' possible in any breed. She's a joy to have around 

Below: Sweet Face & Chow Time (with new girly collar from Jane)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless her heart and bless you and Jane for taking her in. She's going to be so happy with you all. Looking forward to following her adventures and of course seeing lots of photos and maybe a video!!.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That sweet face looks like a Leonberger to me. Bless your hearts for giving her a loving home. 
So sorry to hear of all your friend's troubles.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bless you Danny! She's just gorgeous. What a lucky girl to have come under your radar


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I read your story yesterday at work and cried. Danny you are an angel. And she is the luckiest girl in the world.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice seeing you again Danny. 
Thank you for taking this sweet girl in, she's darling and sounds wonderful. 
Very sorry for her family's situation, hope things improve for them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She’s so pretty!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for your friends troubles. So very kind of you to take Bailey in. So cool that you rescued her 9 years ago and now rescued her again!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

I am so sorry about your friends troubles, but so excited you and Jane have adopted Bailey. Bailey is beautiful. Looks like she might have some chow in her, and maybe some German Shepherd. I'm not expert though!

Bailey just landed in the most loving and fun home!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the kind comments  Bailey is a complete sweetheart. Her tail keeps air moving in the house. Always wagging, sometimes even while she sleeps.

We ordered a Wisdom Panel DNA test kit just to satisfy our curiosity. It hasn't arrived yet but I'll let y'all know when we get the results.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Thank you for the kind comments  Bailey is a complete sweetheart. Her tail keeps air moving in the house. Always wagging, sometimes even while she sleeps.
> 
> We ordered a Wisdom Panel DNA test kit just to satisfy our curiosity. It hasn't arrived yet but I'll let y'all know when we get the results.


I can't wait to hear the results, but I agree with Karen on the mix. We'll see how close we are - or not!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty sweet girl... Miss Bailey. I'm sorry to read about your friend's situation, but I'm sure that it is so comforting for them to know that Bailey is with your family. Love the collar, your wife has very good style. Will be fun to hear about the DNA test. Hugs


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

The DNA test is on its way back to the lab. I'll post the results for sure. I'm guessing Bailey's at least 50% sugar.  Such a sweetheart.

One misleading factor in guessing her mix based on a photo is because she was a huge fluffy ball of long hair before her spa day. It included a shave so we could deal with some skin problems. I'm sure she's a lot more comfortable in this sweltering heat. 

She and Rudy started playing chase and bitey face this afternoon. It was SO cute. And right on cue, Ollie went into 'fun police' mode LOL It's been great to see that she's 100% comfortable. It may also be because her 2 week run of pills and ear drops are over. That alone is a reason to want to play. I'm going to take her to the lake sometime this week. I think it'll be her first time ever in the water. She has webbed feet, so chances are good she'll at least enjoy splashing around in the water even if she doesn't swim. I'll have her on a 100' rope, but if down the line she shows great recall (and her hearing is what it should be), it will be icing on the cake that she can just be herself and have a great time.

Rudy's on the couch next to me, and Bailey is on a dog bed sawing logs here in the den. All is well ...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bailey really hit the jackpot. That’s great that she and Rudy are playing-it’s always fun to watch! You guys have such big hearts!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am happy to read great news about Bailey. Very sorry about your friends situation but knowing that their girl is in good home sure gives them peace of mind.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

The story made me almost cry. How wonderful you rescued her again after soooo many years. This girl and you were definitely soul mates. Eternal love. Destined love . I am sure she came with all her best luck, health and joy to your family. Bless you and bless her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello y'all! 

Wow, it's been a couple of years since I checked in. Password troubles and completely different website got me a little frustrated. Anyway, good to see you all.

We're doing well. The only news is that we now also have a cat. He has a high pitched meow and one white paw, so we named him "Mikey" after Michael Jackson. He was about 5 months old when he showed up on the side porch, skinny with ear mites. My wife is allergic to cat hair, so it started with "we'll feed him on the porch," then "he can only come in the hallway," then "he can only come in the FRONT part of the house. Well, you can guess the rest.

Mikey is good at catching a mouse, as evidenced in this pic:










Below is our Christmas picture. L-R Rudy, Ollie on Santa's lap, and Bailey. Trying to get a picture while Rudy and Bailey were intently focused on Santa's Helpers - just off camera with treats - was like herding cats! Ollie was the perfect boy on Santa's lap.










Like most, we're doing everything we can to avoid catching COVID. It's a serious virus causing serious damage in even people in their 20's - lungs, heart, immune, cognitive abilities, joint pain, and more. Anyhoo, we're wearing masks whenever we have to go to the store. Other than that, working at home and binge watching TV.

I have to figure out how to use this new website ...

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to follow up with Bailey's DNA results (Wisdom Panel):

*17.5% each:*
Rottweiler
German Shepherd
Akita
Chow
Italian Greyhound (what!! LOL)

The other 12.5% is a mix of TERRIER and hound

This is the 4th Wisdom Panel Insights DNA test we've done. They are very accurate. Her head looks like a Rottie, the coloring of her hair, GS dog, her legs are shorter like a chow, and her coat is really thick like an Akita. And sometimes that hound comes out in her sleep when she lets out a 'ba-ROOOO.'


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good to see your update Danny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back Danny, great to see you and great reading the update about your life and the furkids. They all look great, love the pic of Mikey on your key board. 

Here's some info that will help you navigate the new platform-

Tutorial-








We Are Live - Community Feedback


They are continuing to work on improving the search feature for us. Did you try changing the filter from most relevant to most recent? - Cricket




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





FAQs-these can be found by clicking on the three dots to the right of your avatar at the top of any Forum page- here is a direct link.









FAQ







www.goldenretrieverforum.com





PMs are now called "Conversations"

Hope this helps, good seeing you again, hope we'll see you more often. 
Take care of yourselves and be safe!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So good to hear you all are doing well. I also have a Rudy named after the same movie character. Loved that movie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Danny, great to see you back here, so glad you're all doing well. Great photos, I've missed reading all your updates, hope you'll get to grips with the new look forum and that you'll be back soon!.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome back Danny, great to see you and great reading the update about your life and the furkids. They all look great, love the pic of Mikey on your key board.
> 
> Here's some info that will help you navigate the new platform-
> 
> ...


That's Mikey in Jane's home office. He is very helpful in letting us know when dinnertime is. Also, he does a great impersonation of Kato in the Pink Panther movies. He playfully hides and jumps out. Or, the slow lone paw that pops up from under a curtain to make a gentle and playful pat to Jane, myself, or one of the dogs. None of them mind, particularly, but don't mess with Bailey's tail or she'll let out a warning growl. Other than that, they nap together.

Thanks for the helpful info  The old website was easy to navigate. This version? Not so much.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Good to see your update Danny!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jenn.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

2golddogs said:


> So good to hear you all are doing well. I also have a Rudy named after the same movie character. Loved that movie.


I loved it as well. It's a perfect name for an underdog


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Hi Danny, great to see you back here, so glad you're all doing well. Great photos, I've missed reading all your updates, hope you'll get to grips with the new look forum and that you'll be back soon!.


Nice to be back here. It's hard finding where the old commonly used links are, like new posts, etc. It's pretty confusing, but I'll try to figure it out. I kept having trouble logging in last year. After 3 or 4 attempts, I abandoned my attempts. We'll see how it goes. But great to see all of you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree, it's much more fiddly than the old version, I'm so glad you're back though and I know that Barnaby would be thrilled to see his "Piano Man" again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> That's Mikey in Jane's home office. He is very helpful in letting us know when dinnertime is. Also, he does a great impersonation of Kato in the Pink Panther movies. He playfully hides and jumps out. Or, the slow lone paw that pops up from under a curtain to make a gentle and playful pat to Jane, myself, or one of the dogs. None of them mind, particularly, but don't mess with Bailey's tail or she'll let out a warning growl. Other than that, they nap together.
> 
> Thanks for the helpful info  The old website was easy to navigate. This version? Not so much.


Mikey sounds like quite a character and a great addition to the family. 

This new platform might seem a little overwhelming at first, but the more you use it, the easier it is to navigate and find your way around. There's a lot of new features that are actually easier to do in this one than in the previous platform.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome back piano man! Much has changed. Change isn't always progress.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you  It's good to be back!

I can hardly believe Rudy will be 8 sometime in December. Wow, time flies!

I've been in touch off and on over these years with the super kind woman who fed him when he'd run down to her farm. The couple who bought him as a pup abandoned him to fend for himself when he was 4 months old. When he'd run down to Angie's house, she made sure he ate all he wanted to, let him swim in her pond, and as her final act of kindness rescued him from the bare 3x3 cage the young couple had him caged up in in their carport amid bitterly cold temps, with no food, water, or blanket. She saved his life and was the only person who cared about him when the idiots who bought him as a puppy abandoned their responsibilities to care for him. She's a hero of mine!

BTW, Bailey has the hugest crush on me.  She always lays so she has eyes on me, wagging her tail briskly at the slightest sign of acknowledgement. Both Bailey and Rudy never let me get more than a few feet from them. They're right there next to my side of the bed when I wake up, sometimes with both of their chins on the edge of the mattress waiting for me to wake up. She's a total doll!! And, of course, so is Rudy. Ollie is too, but he's quite a bit more independent than those two, largely due to his being our (self-appointed) "Chief of Security."

Here's Ollie sitting in the car seat I bought for him. He was forever batting down the barrier between the back and front of our Volvo wagon and climbing in my lap so he could see over the dash. As a very security conscious boy, he's always on the lookout for anyone not doing exactly what they're supposed to be doing. Even at stoplights. LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all 

I guess the newest things to relay are our adoption of Bailey, who I pulled out of a shelter 14 years ago when she was about one. I met her when I went to pull a golden from a small kill shelter, but another rescue had already pulled the golden. The animal control officer took me to the kennels and told me she'd found Bailey under her owner's abandoned house with the dead puppies she was still trying to care for. 

The animal control officer asked, "is there ANY way you could take her?" Bailey was a complete sweetheart who licked my hand when I offered her a treat. Stunk like a sewer, but SO sweet. I got her to the vet and gave her a bath. Called friends who'd just lost one of their two dogs. They fell on hard times two years ago when the wife had to have a foot amputated due to diabetes. Bailey needed extensive medical care for a skin condition which they could no longer afford so I asked if we could adopt her, which we happily did. 

Bailey is now 15 and still doing well, though we've been through a couple of issues having to do with her right rear leg. Specialists thought it might be DM, but a DNA test ruled that out. She's on medication and I ice her a couple times a day as well as give her laser treatments.

We have another addition to the family, Mikey (a cat), who was about 4 months old when he showed up on our side porch. When Jane spotted him, he rolled on his back and licked her toes. That's how he wriggled his way into our house LOL Jane was allergic to cat hair, but got over that with time. It was, "okay, he can stay in the hallway," then "only in the front of the house." You know the rest of that story. Wasn't long before he was napping on the bed, much to Ollie's chagrin.

COVID means we're doing the same thing many are: TRYING NOT TO CATCH IT. We're both vaxed and wearing masks when we have to go to the store. Man, I sure wish more people would do the same.

Anyhoo, that's the new news from here. Rudy will be 10 at Christmas, but only has a little bit of gray under his bottom lip. LOADS of energy. He still acts like he's a one year old. Currently upside down, legs extended in the air, snoring next to me on the couch


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Great to hear an update Danny.
Stay well.

Max (the human, not the canine)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update Danny, wonderful to hear how well everyone is doing. 
Good seeing you again, but I got to say, where are the pictures????


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great update Danny, wonderful to hear how well everyone is doing.
> Good seeing you again, but I got to say, where are the pictures????


I agree,we need pictures!.

Nice to see you Danny, so glad you're all safe and well, the years fly by, my Barnaby would have been 21 next week.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I was reluctant to post a pic because I heard this site uses them as they wish, so I didn't post one.

Here's our family pic from Christmas 2019, before the COVID pandemic hit. It was like herding cats to get this ONE pic. Santa's elves had dog treats off camera. Rudy and Bailey were trying everything they could to get to them. Pulled Jane's glasses down her nose too LOL Santa finally stepped in to grab leashes.

(L-R Rudy, Me, Ollie Jane, Bailey)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Great to see your update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

